# 78 days LATE. [no sign of AF] 1 Angel <3



## miss_elle

So the :witch: is 9 days late, I just did a test (not FMU) and it's negative. No faint line, no evap, zilch, zero, nada.

I'm so confused, could it be negative because it's the afternoon or is it more likely that I'm just not pregnant?

I have used a FRER so it's a decent brand.

:shrug:


----------



## inaru816

That has happened to me and it turned out ok. I was really late, I tested and got BFN. Then I tested a few days later and I was BFP. So don't lose hope!


----------



## miss_elle

ill try and keep a little faith =/ being this late is unusual for me.


----------



## inaru816

Even more reason to maintain hope! :)


----------



## PositiveUs

This seems to be happening to quite a lot of women on bnb lately. They are sooooooooooo late with bfn. Do you have symptoms or spotting?







:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## waiting2012

You "think" you are late--when in fact your early....In other words you cycle may just be longer than usual and you might have O'ed later than usual...OR...you happen to be one of those unfortunate women who doesn't get a + hpt until a blood test is done or not at all but still be pregnant...
I don't want to be a downer--but it is also possible to have an anovulatory cycle (where you didn't ovulate at all) and this can cause delays in menses..I only mention it because knowing is better than not knowing because it can and does happen with no outside medical help to resolve the issue--I myself have had a few of these before I figured out what sort of things to look for, etc. I had to take progesterone to get started and they never found a cause for my no-ovulation-cycle...I have also seen women have a cycle like this--ovulate when they should based on when they should have started their next cycle and get a positive hpt but not as far as long based on measurements etc, because they never had an af then got pregnant....I would def. check with your doctor if AF doesn't show and you keep getting BFN's...

Good Luck and Prayers!!!
Stephanie


----------



## BayBai

If your cycle is ALWAYS on time, I would say your preggers. 9 Days is a long time for a regular MC

FX'd for you!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

My mum tested every day when she was a week late, and it wasn't until she was 9 weeks gone she got a very faint positive. She had a perfectly healthy pregnany just one of those things I guess... Keep faith :thumbup: x x


----------



## cbass929

i tested mine all over the day, and honestly found out with me the later the better. I never had anything pick up with fmu. I'm not sure why... give it a couple days and test again


----------



## miss_elle

thank you for your support ladies :)

my cycles are long but are always regular. i am now on CD53 so if i am not pregnant then it must be a cycle where ive just not ovulated.

i don't have any symptoms, i don't "feel" pregnant but i have felt like AF is on it's way for the last week and my breasts have more prominent blue veins.

i guess i just need to be patient, if i'm pregnant ill at least find out in 8 months :D


----------



## clacko

I'm in the same boat miss Elle, I'm 9 days late tomorrow and on around day 38 in my cycle. Got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Lovebug1821

Good Luck to you! I hope you are definitely pregnant! If it is unusual for you to be late, then i would think you might be in fact pregnant... or O'd late. Will have to just wait and see. As long as AF doesn't show up! GOOD LUCK!!!! I'm on your side!


----------



## miss_elle

clacko said:


> I'm in the same boat miss Elle, I'm 9 days late tomorrow and on around day 38 in my cycle. Got my fingers crossed for you x

FXd for you too :D hope we both get BFPs sooN!:happydance:


----------



## miss_elle

Lovebug1821 said:


> Good Luck to you! I hope you are definitely pregnant! If it is unusual for you to be late, then i would think you might be in fact pregnant... or O'd late. Will have to just wait and see. As long as AF doesn't show up! GOOD LUCK!!!! I'm on your side!

thank you :D :flower:


----------



## miss_elle

i have decided to test with FMU tomorrow with a clear blue digi (i've been using FRERs) if it's negative then i'll just wait for nature to let me know what's going on, BUT obviously hoping it's +!


----------



## danniemum2be

good luck hun! will also be testing tomorra morning. im now 6 days late but havent yet tested! hope we both get our BFP's xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Have you tested yet? :) x


----------



## miss_elle

another BFN :(


----------



## miss_elle

still no AF. im going insane lol


----------



## danniemum2be

i got a BFN too, 8 days late tried a OPK too and it was positive so im really confused x


----------



## clacko

Iv still nothing apart from pain in my right side when I walk and a Tiny tinge of pink cm once this morning


----------



## miss_elle

danniemum2be said:


> i got a BFN too, 8 days late tried a OPK too and it was positive so im really confused x

did you use a digital opk or the internet cheapie? start bd'ing now! sounds like you're oving late :D


----------



## miss_elle

clacko said:


> Iv still nothing apart from pain in my right side when I walk and a Tiny tinge of pink cm once this morning

have you had any pink cm since? keeping my FXd for you! :D


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Some women have a positive OPK before they get their positive HPT! Fx'd!


----------



## miss_elle

i havent been charting properly as we are now NTNP but i think i ov'd between 3rd and 5th. we haven't BD since 7th as he's been away on business (i know poor me :() lol.

i had ewcm the week before and week of my estimated ov and some cramping on the 3rd & 4th. since then, nothing.

so either i havent actually ov'd yet or i am just not showing positive on a test.


----------



## danniemum2be

i used an internet cheapy opk but the test tine is darker than the control line and it came up straight away, i did one last week and the test line was barely visable x


----------



## clacko

Miss elle no pink cm yet but still pain in my side, had it all day now! Not sure if I'm maybe ov late? Could be who knows, plan to do the deed tonight incase haha xx


----------



## mzswizz

I feel your pain. I have a 35 day cycle and AF was due Oct. 13th. Im on cd52, yes cd52 and still no sign of AF. When I was 9 days late (cd44) this is what i got
and then 11 days late (cd46) i got this
. So i thought okay maybe evap but evaps usually disappear after awhile, the line didnt disappear only became more defined. Then i thought ok maybe a chemical. Havent experienced a chemical before but from what women tell me, usually a woman would get positives then negatives and not long after the negative, AF will start. Well its now cd52..6 days after the first negative and still no sign of AF in sight. So i dont know what to think :shrug:


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz the first is def a bfp, how about getting a blood test done??


----------



## mzswizz

Next AF would've been on Nov. 17th if af would've came on time. So if af doesnt come on nov. 17th, then dh and i have decided to go get a blood test and hopefully a u/s seeing that i would be 2 months late. Everyone says the first is a bfp and even when dh say the test he said its positive but now i am getting negatives so i have no clue whats wrong :shrug:


----------



## danniemum2be

have you taken any more since that negative? may have bee a dodgey test or wrong time of the day? those first ones are definitely positive xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i took multiple tests. Another box of frer and answer brand. Just keep getting negatives and have no clue why. I dont think the first one was faulty or an evap because its pink in color but with all those negatives, i dont know what to believe. I dont think its possible to get a pink evap especially one that lasts for days to a week.


----------



## ladybrixton

It could be something called luteal cyst. I'm sure you know that when you ovulate a follicle in your ovary ripens and ruptures producing an egg. This follicle then turns into the corpus luteum, which releases progesterone to maintain your womb lining in preparation for a pregnancy. It will continue to do this until around 12 weeks when the placenta takes over. In a normal non-pregnant cycle, when the corpus luteum doesn't get a signal that there is an embryo it breaks down, stops producing progesterone and you have a period. Sometimes though it develops into a cyst (not like a PCOS cyst) and it keeps releasing progesterone that keeps your body from having a period even though you're not pregnant. Apparently this is the most common cause for very late periods with lots of BFNs in between.

Here's a link to POAS that describes it well https://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#18

I hope that you just ovulated really late and get your BFP, but it might be this luteal cyst, in which case you might have to go to a doctor to clear it.

x


----------



## miss_elle

thanks for the link ladybrixton (live quite near me!) i hadnt even heard of that before!


scrolling down the average HCG chart shows that at 21dpo you can have 18 - 7,340 hcg mui which could explain why some women take longer to get BFPs ?


----------



## danniemum2be

i think AFs coming. ive started getting really bad pain on my left lower side, never had paid quite this bad before, really dont get whats going on with my body this month :cry:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks for the link. 

Dannie-Hopefully you are not out yet.

AFM, when next AF due date comes, i will go to the doctor to get bloodwork and hopefully an U/S to find out whats going on.


----------



## clacko

Still nothing for me ladies. Had stitch like pain on the right side all of yesterday and could feel it when me and oh did the deed. Seems to have gone today with no af, could this be that Iv skipped a cycle and ovulating now or could pain be something else


----------



## danniemum2be

i was so sure i was going to wake up to AF this morning after those awful pains last night but nothing! 9 days late now x


----------



## miss_elle

still no AF over here! is it just me or do you just want it to come so it'll put you out your misery??:dohh:

i have ordered some cheap tests for next week but won't test before then.


----------



## danniemum2be

i know i feel the same, my body keeps teasing me too, keep getting cramps then they totally disappear. im so sleepy today too. i just wish i could take a look inside my own body and find out whats going on! xx


----------



## miss_elle

the only thing ive been feeling is dizzy/fuzzy head and nauseous when i eat. doesn't stop my appetite though -ahem- lol


----------



## mzswizz

17 days late today and still nothing :shrug:


----------



## Ms.boo85

Hello all I need sum help well I suppose to came on the 26 of this month so today make 4 days I havnt seen anything yet I feel like irs coming on but I see no nuthing I having dull cramps I feel like I have to throw up I urinate like crazy I have back painsi be soooo sleepy I took a test hmm I say a week ago but it was negative so can some one plz tell me whats goin on . Thankz


----------



## miss_elle

Ms.boo85 said:


> Hello all I need sum help well I suppose to came on the 26 of this month so today make 4 days I havnt seen anything yet I feel like irs coming on but I see no nuthing I having dull cramps I feel like I have to throw up I urinate like crazy I have back painsi be soooo sleepy I took a test hmm I say a week ago but it was negative so can some one plz tell me whats goin on . Thankz

i would suggest taking another test, as a test 3 days before AF is due wouldn't necessarily show positive but 4 days late may show up.


----------



## clacko

I'm 11 days late today, did another test which was negative! Had some pink spotting today only when I wiped once, had a "feel" around and had pink/light red discharge and wa convinced af was starting but now nothing, back to creamy cm!


----------



## miss_elle

clacko said:


> I'm 11 days late today, did another test which was negative! Had some pink spotting today only when I wiped once, had a "feel" around and had pink/light red discharge and wa convinced af was starting but now nothing, back to creamy cm!

sounds like your body is playing tricks on you! have you BD'd recently? (sorry if thats too personal :blush:) because that can sometimes cause spotting


----------



## miss_elle

has anyone experienced any different CM than usual?


----------



## clacko

We did last night but had nothing last night or this morning and then had the tiny spotting this afternoon......gggrrr wish something would just happen! I had bad pains on my right side yesterday and really felt it during bd last night so don't know what that was!


----------



## DaisyAnne

oh my, I am starting to be in the same boat! I am 5 days late with 2 BFNs one a couple days before AF was due and one this morning...I thought I might have seen a whisper of a line, but really just concluded it's a BFN. I am never this late and I wish I could look inside my body to see what's going on, too!

I don't even feel like AF is coming anytime soon:shrug:

I just used cheapie tests, so not sure if I should try to get a diff brand and try again?

My nipples hurt so badly, I can't wear a bra and my shirt rubbing against them just hurts! not like my BBs are 'sore' like normal pre-AF, I mean my nipples actually hurt! 

GL and :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## DaisyAnne

miss_elle said:


> has anyone experienced any different CM than usual?

Yes! I have had a lot more than is even normal before AF, and while I cannot pinpoint it, it just seems thicker or darker than normal, but still a totally normal color (TMI but whatever that's the stuff we're here to find out, right!)


----------



## miss_elle

DaisyAnne said:


> oh my, I am starting to be in the same boat! I am 5 days late with 2 BFNs one a couple days before AF was due and one this morning...I thought I might have seen a whisper of a line, but really just concluded it's a BFN. I am never this late and I wish I could look inside my body to see what's going on, too!
> 
> I don't even feel like AF is coming anytime soon:shrug:
> 
> I just used cheapie tests, so not sure if I should try to get a diff brand and try again?
> 
> My nipples hurt so badly, I can't wear a bra and my shirt rubbing against them just hurts! not like my BBs are 'sore' like normal pre-AF, I mean my nipples actually hurt!
> 
> GL and :dust: to everyone!!!

sounds promising, i'd suggest using a branded test in a few days! :happydance:


----------



## miss_elle

DaisyAnne said:


> miss_elle said:
> 
> 
> has anyone experienced any different CM than usual?
> 
> Yes! I have had a lot more than is even normal before AF, and while I cannot pinpoint it, it just seems thicker or darker than normal, but still a totally normal color (TMI but whatever that's the stuff we're here to find out, right!)Click to expand...

FX'd for you!!

mine has been like "thick ewcm" aka snot like cm lol sounds gross though! and thick creamy.

never had this type on previous cycles so not sure whats going on :shrug:


----------



## danniemum2be

mines been very wet at times and creamy white. major confused. I only used 1 IC yesterday with a BFN but if i was preg even with a IC surely it should have shown something. its so annoying, if im not pregnant then i wish she would bloody hurry up so i can get on with the next cycle instead of being left in limbo x


----------



## DaisyAnne

danniemum2be said:


> mines been very wet at times and creamy white. major confused. I only used 1 IC yesterday with a BFN but if i was preg even with a IC surely it should have shown something. its so annoying, if im not pregnant then i wish she would bloody hurry up so i can get on with the next cycle instead of being left in limbo x

I hear ya! I agree that I wish AF would just hurry up and pay a visit if she's going to! (although at the same time our bodies are surely trying to tell us something even if it isn't pregnancy)


----------



## DaisyAnne

miss_elle said:


> DaisyAnne said:
> 
> 
> oh my, I am starting to be in the same boat! I am 5 days late with 2 BFNs one a couple days before AF was due and one this morning...I thought I might have seen a whisper of a line, but really just concluded it's a BFN. I am never this late and I wish I could look inside my body to see what's going on, too!
> 
> I don't even feel like AF is coming anytime soon:shrug:
> 
> I just used cheapie tests, so not sure if I should try to get a diff brand and try again?
> 
> My nipples hurt so badly, I can't wear a bra and my shirt rubbing against them just hurts! not like my BBs are 'sore' like normal pre-AF, I mean my nipples actually hurt!
> 
> GL and :dust: to everyone!!!
> 
> sounds promising, i'd suggest using a branded test in a few days! :happydance:Click to expand...

I bought First Response today, so we'll see how long I hold out before taking another test! all day I've been starving it's been absolutely ridiculous all of a sudden 

FX for all of us!!! anyone else testing again soon?


----------



## danniemum2be

10 days late today still no AF waiting till wednesday then i will get another test if still BFN its off to the doctors i go x


----------



## clacko

I'm 12 days late now, tested today still bfn!


----------



## Leese

Ladies im in the same boat! i usually have a very regular 28-29 day cycle.

Las month i was 4 days late and again i was due AF on 26th October and im still getting nothing.

Not tested since 24th & 26th (the day AF was due) BFN's - but is it possible it was too early if i ovulated later??

I dont feel pregnant at all, boobs are ok etc a little tender but nothing out of the normal unusual. Had mega bad heartburn the last 3 nights on the trot and cramping but that's it.

I thought i was ovulating on 13th Oct - i had EWCM on 12th & 13th - but then i had it again on 20th and 21st along with cramping etc.

What the hell is going on!?

I'm waiting for AF so i can start taking my BBT and using OPK's for the 1st time!!

Help!

xxx


----------



## mzswizz

Leese-Maybe you did ovulate a little later than you think. Just push AF a week further and if you dont get AF then, i would say take a test.

As for the cm question, my cm has been watery and creamy cm. I get more and then sometimes when im walking it leaks out and i think AF but when i go to the bathroom and check, my underwear are wet and its just white cm in there :shrug:.

AFM, still no sign of AF. AF was due on Oct. 13th but if i ovulated late it couldve possibly been due on Oct. 20th. So depending on ovulation, I am between 11-18 days late today and still no sign of her. Cant wait until Nov. 17th so i can finally go to the doc and hopefully get bloodwork and an U/S because then I would be 2 months, 1 pos and multiple neg hpts. Something has to be going on. And it cant be a chemical because I would've gotten AF days ago. So whats going on :shrug:


----------



## Leese

mzswizz said:


> Leese-Maybe you did ovulate a little later than you think. Just push AF a week further and if you dont get AF then, i would say take a test.
> 
> As for the cm question, my cm has been watery and creamy cm. I get more and then sometimes when im walking it leaks out and i think AF but when i go to the bathroom and check, my underwear are wet and its just white cm in there :shrug:.
> 
> AFM, still no sign of AF. AF was due on Oct. 13th but if i ovulated late it couldve possibly been due on Oct. 20th. So depending on ovulation, I am between 11-18 days late today and still no sign of her. Cant wait until Nov. 17th so i can finally go to the doc and hopefully get bloodwork and an U/S because then I would be 2 months, 1 pos and multiple neg hpts. Something has to be going on. And it cant be a chemical because I would've gotten AF days ago. So whats going on :shrug:


Tested again today - BFN - i must have ovulated later!? - just want this cycle to come so i can get started again with the OPK's this time!!

thank u for replying btw! xxx


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome. I think if AF does come for me im going to go back to temping. i got 1 pos test and multiple neg hpts so going to the dr when im 2 months late for AF to see whats going on


----------



## DaisyAnne

Another BFN this morning! I keep thinking I see where the line should go, but not enough of anything and so it's just a BFN 
6 days late for my period :shrug:...maybe I ovulated really late, so I will just have to wait for AF or wait to test again...ugh


----------



## mzswizz

DaisyAnne-do you have a pic of the test? And i think i ovulated late myself just how late is the question :shrug:


----------



## HisMissesCDY

I just want to give you ladies a little hope my last cycle was Sept. 27 and o'd between the 8th and 12th expected my period on the 26th of this month tested everyday from 10dpo all negatives because I was having symptom glore this was DH and I first my TTC #4...everyday I felt as if my AF was about to show sore bbs, cramps, acne but nothing and on the day AF was due I was completely DRY and had creamy cm everyday until then so I just knew I was out even though my temps were still high... the days went on still no AF creamy cm came back had massive acne breakout own my upper legs and thighs... knew something wasn't right woke up over the weekend with a cold deicded to test and this morning to my surprise a :bfp: don't give up hope sometimes it can take others longer to produce enough hcg to get a positive test...FX for you ladies...


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks and congrats to you. Have a H&H 9 months! Was this the first time that you got a late positive test? I had 1 pos and the rest neg :shrug: Still no sign of AF and im 11-18 days late. Depending on when I ov'd


----------



## DaisyAnne

mzswizz said:


> DaisyAnne-do you have a pic of the test? And i think i ovulated late myself just how late is the question :shrug:


Can you see the picture in my last post? I tried to put one up there, but I've never tried before


----------



## HisMissesCDY

mzswizz said:


> Thanks and congrats to you. Have a H&H 9 months! Was this the first time that you got a late positive test? I had 1 pos and the rest neg :shrug: Still no sign of AF and im 11-18 days late. Depending on when I ov'd

well yes becuase this was actually my first time trying to get pregnant the other 3 times weren't planned so I didn't know for months just keep the faith it will work out and thank you....


----------



## mzswizz

No i couldnt see the picture. Did you click on the paperclip when you were going to post reply and then uploaded the pic?


----------



## mzswizz

HisMissesCDY said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> Thanks and congrats to you. Have a H&H 9 months! Was this the first time that you got a late positive test? I had 1 pos and the rest neg :shrug: Still no sign of AF and im 11-18 days late. Depending on when I ov'd
> 
> well yes becuase this was actually my first time trying to get pregnant the other 3 times weren't planned so I didn't know for months just keep the faith it will work out and thank you....Click to expand...

Thanks. When i was pregnant the first time (ended in m/c) i got a pos on a digi and was getting pos hpts until i m/c. But now i got 1 pos and when i test, i got negs now so its confusing.


----------



## DaisyAnne

hmm, ok trying to get this picture up...I think I can 'just' see an outline where the line should go, but I think my eyes are just playing tricks, so I'll just try again if AF doesn't show
 



Attached Files:







pregtest.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 121


----------



## mzswizz

I think i see the outline myself or maybe i just have line eye :haha:. :thumbup: hoping you get the bfp


----------



## vaniilla

I think I see a line! :flower:


----------



## miss_elle

still no af over here ! ! i get ewcm for a week before i ov then i have bad cramps and tons of ewcm on the day i ov.. then it all stops... since then i have had no sign of ewcm in the slightest. so - either i didn't ov and i still haven't or something freaky is going on with my cycles lol time will tell.


----------



## miss_elle

daisyanne i inverted the picture and see no sign of a line, but it could be the picture! GL & FXd!x


----------



## GD29

I looked and i'm afraid I saw 3 lines.... the control one and 2 grey smudge like lines on either side of where the test line could be. But as AF hasn't showed it could well be the making of a BFP. :shrug:


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz have you tried a different brand test? looking at your first test it looks so positive, maybe the second test was a bad batch?


----------



## miss_elle

story of my life :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111028-01090.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mzswizz

Dont give up yet miss elle. I took FRER and Answer and they both were giving me negs. I just decided to stop and just wait until Nov. 17th and go to the doctor. Its no point in wasting money on tests and still be left confused. Im just going to see what the doc says. No AF is a good sign ladies.


----------



## DaisyAnne

you can always call your doctor to see what they recommend miss elle? no AF for this long is definitely wacky and your body must be trying to tell you something!

Hoping we all get BFPs, and if not, then the next best thing is a visit from AF sooner rather than later!!!


----------



## mzswizz

im rooting for BFPs!!! let's hope we get them this time around.


----------



## miss_elle

i have been reading posts from a woman who recently found out she was pregnant after being 2 weeks late and testing BFNs. i can only imagine that having such a late BFP is due to ov'ing late. which makes me think i'm out as we haven't been able to DTD since i thought i ov'd. 

i don`t feel pregnant, so blah... just got to wait for AF.


----------



## mzswizz

well dh and i have been on and off dtd since AF has been away. Its only been last week where we really didnt dtd because i didnt have a sex drive and i just wasnt feeling good. So im hoping that if i did ov late which most likely i did, we caught the egg in time. Its not over until AF shows up which we all are hoping is not going to happen


----------



## danniemum2be

im thinking that too im pretty sure i had ovulation pain 2 days ago and didnt dtd till today so im thinkin AF is going to turn up in the next few days :(xx


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully we will get the surprise bfps instead of AFs


----------



## DaisyAnne

yes. I am wondering if I am off because I had wrist surgery last month and was on meds for that for a bit....but the surgery was before my last period, so maybe it just messed up my ovulation? I also would take some anti-inflammatory meds if I know for certain I'm not preggo, but we would love to have a BFP!

BFPs to everyone if I could give them out, haha! Saying a prayer for all of us tonight ;)


----------



## clacko

Still no af for me ladies. I'm 13 days late now, not sure when or if I ovulated though. Had some pink spotting yesterday and the day before, only when I wiped and only once during the day, thought af was coming but still nothing. Been having dull ache in my back and pains in my right side for a few days, not sure what that could be. Cm is creamy again now! Wish something would just happen!


----------



## The Alchemist

Hi! I'm peeping in from 2nd trimester.

I wanted to give you all some hope. I was a week late only but even then, I was getting the same feeling: feeling like AF was there only to see wet CM on undie, feeling tired, a bit nauseated, the dull aches, and spottings that made me feel as if AF was gonna come anytime soon. But never did. 

Everything you ladies are describing I went through. So....I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you all!!!! I know how it feels with your body playing tricks on you, keeping you twirling your fingers all day long. 

Hope you all get your BFP!

The BEST of luck :flower:


----------



## clacko

Thanks alchemist, it's great to find out about other peoples experiences. I had spotting two days ago which was pink only when i wiped and yesterday it was pink and checked cervix and was dark pink/red but then stopped again! Don't know what to think cause had nothing since. Had lots of symptoms like nausea now and then, back aches, cramps, mood swings, heartburn and lots of cm. Thought maybe the pain in my right side and spotting could be me ovulating really late but the pain in my side been on and off for 3 days now i would of thought that would be too long for ov pain.


----------



## Leese

That's me now late for AF 6 days - never been more than 3 days late ever, tested yesterday BFN again!

Really feel like my AF is trying to come but just not coming!

xx


----------



## danniemum2be

11 days late now :af:



i just wanna know whats going on im fed up of waiting :coffee:


----------



## Leese

danniemum2be said:


> 11 days late now :af:
> 
> 
> 
> i just wanna know whats going on im fed up of waiting :coffee:

Same, i'm sick of waiting i want AF to come so i can try again this cycle! so frustrating!! 
xx


----------



## DaisyAnne

I agree! no more waiting! haha, well actually my DH wants us to wait until Friday to test again. That may be difficult for me...

Thanks alchemist for sharing! It's good to hear others' experiences

My nipples still hurt, although they have decreased to just sore not hurting at the touch of my shirt! My lower back has been really sore the last few days (is that even a sign of anything, I dunno?) and my appetite has changed (I've even had to get out of bed a couple times the last week to eat something in order to feel good and sleep)

All in all, though, I have felt mostly normal, not Pre-AF like, and my symptoms have come in the spurts in between feeling normal- it's so weird!
It's starting to be a little more constant, though, which makes me think I'll get my AF soon-ish if I'm not preggo!!!


----------



## ffighterwife

Anyone of ladies finally get bfp after being late?


----------



## clacko

Getting a bit of spotting again today, 13 days late, still only pink. Still not sure what's going on! Only time will tell I guess


----------



## danniemum2be

im so fed up of waiting now. if shes not here when i wake up tomorrow shall be ordering another test! x


----------



## clacko

Spotting has stopped again, went from light pink to dark pink then stopped!! What's going on!! 2 weeks late tomorrow


----------



## miss_elle

2 weeks late today. BFN. not even a smidgen of a line. 

lost hope for this cycle but hoping i get back on track before christmas so we can start again in the new year:dance:


:holly: (because it makes me giggle)


----------



## The Alchemist

Are all of you normally regular each cycle? Because I have PCOS, which can mimic pregnancy symptoms and can make your periods late. But that was my case. So it was a surprise when I got a BFP after a week late. 

I think if you ladies don't get ur AF by 2 weeks mark, schedule for blood work. 

Also, on they day that my AF was SUPPOSED to come, I had light spotting for 3 days and dull cramps that didn't feel like usual AF cramps. And my BBs and nipples were sore for a whole 3 weeks straight and onwards.


----------



## DaisyAnne

Ever since I went of BCP I have been regular 30-31 days- I've had a 29 day and a 32 day here or there...so I am regular in that sense, but it can change by a day or two. I am on day 37, so this is very late for me (but I'm not as late as some of the other girls on here)


----------



## 21Rach

Wow baby dust is needed such a backlog of late girls! There's gotta be some bfp's amongst us for sure :D can't wait to find out who! I'm 9 days late currently bfn with fmu xxx


----------



## clacko

Morning ladies, I'm 2 weeks late now, on day 43! No more spotting since yesterday. Did the deed again last night which felt different and could still feel that pulling/pain on my right side! No spotting after sex and cramping a little this morning so maybe af is coming or maybe something else is happening!


----------



## Leese

No AF today tested again last night bfn that's me 7 days late now usually never more than 3 days late I'm very regular I'm getting worried now I've got constant on off cramping for over a week an boobs are a little sore I'm getting paranoid I've got pcos :( xx


----------



## danniemum2be

12 days late now on cycle day 47! im usually really regular, had a bit on an irregular cycle last month spotted for 7 days before i finally got AF but i havent had any spotting or anything this month shes just failed to turn up. only taken the 1 test on saturday so going to order another now x


----------



## esst

3 days late :| Save for the one time in my life I've missed AF, this is as late as I've ever been. If I go to day 4, I'm gonna POAS. Again. 

3 BFNs... I'm thinking I probably O'd 3 days after my charting said I did which is fine as OH and I BD'd pretty much the whole week (vacation :) ) so... would be a nice souvenir from the trip but I'm not very sure what's going on.

BB tenderness, crazy fatigue, going from no appetite to EAT ALL THE THINGS. I'm not craving sweet things like I usually do with AF, I'm wanting either nothing or savory things. Weird. Maybe it's just AF changing her signs on me because she's a a brat like that.

I haven't been temping but took one for the heck of it this morning and was a full degree and some change higher than I usually am. CM is... wet? I guess. As others have said it "slips out" and almost feels like AF and I go to the bathroom to check and... nope, just time to change undies.

So frustrating. Fx'd for you ladies :)


----------



## DaisyAnne

Still no AF...and last night my boobs felt like they were going to explode! So either way, I'd like the waiting to stop so either my boobs will stop hurting so badly or I can be happy about them hurting so badly, lol!

Trying to hold off another day or two before testing....DH wants me to wait til Friday...

Any more news, ladies?


----------



## danniemum2be

think i will be testing friday. my boobs have been killing today had a bit of cramping this orning but nothing since still no sign of AF. im so fed up of waiting now. kinda glad i havent had any tests in the house i would have driven myself mad checking. if its still a BFN friday then off the doctors i go next week x


----------



## clacko

No noticeable spotting today and belly hurts when i bend over which is strange. Still getting twinges on my right side. No sign of af!


----------



## The Alchemist

I'm waiting with you ladies! I'm dying to know what will be....keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp for you ladies! (cuz I do smell pregnancies going on here!)


----------



## clacko

15 days late today, woke up in middle of the night feeling very sick and needing to poo (tmi!) still feeling very sick this morning and stomach feeling upset but might not be related. Bloody tinged cm when checking cp so think af might be just round the comer :-(


----------



## Avasmyangel

I'm joining the wait at 5 days late ! I havent been this late since I can remember!


----------



## 21Rach

Hey girls checking in with an update, 10 days late today, have had mild waves of sickness for a fair number of days now, and creamy/ewcm/lotiony always feel wet. Cervix is soft n squishy. Bfn last night pink test, a line appeared ages afterwards so disregarded it as it was
Borderline pink or grey so probably a cheeky evap. Anyone testing today? xxx


----------



## 21Rach

Hey girls checking in with an update, 10 days late today, have had mild waves of sickness for a fair number of days now, and creamy/ewcm/lotiony always feel wet. Cervix is soft n squishy. Bfn last night pink test, a line appeared ages afterwards so disregarded it as it was
Borderline pink or grey so probably a cheeky evap. Anyone testing today? About time we got some BFP's this thread could produce so many late bloomers :D good luck & welcome new
Ladies :flower: xx


----------



## Leese

Hey Rach,

I'm 8 days late today, could have swore AF was coming last night, really crampy and i'm constantly Hot / flushy and sweating!.

Could swear my boobs feel different as well but i think it's all in my head.

Not tested again yet, going to give it until Sunday morning.

xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

13 days late today, depending on whether my test arrives today or tomorrow as to when i test. so tired today my stomachs felt really heavy for the past 2 weeks but still no AF have had quite painful boobs and lots of creamy discharge x


----------



## Vicki1981

In the same boat

Im on day 6 past AF, all tests BFN and lotsa symptoms so made a doctors appointment today to ask for a blood test for tomorrow. Fingers crossed x

Thanks to sites like this and the experience from all those out there that share to help relieve some of the stress for situations like this and help on what to do.


----------



## danniemum2be

BFN not even a whisper of a line. guess i will be phoning the doctors in a bit for an appointment :( x


----------



## Leese

Just took a superdrug 4 day early test - BFN :( :( :(

Xx


----------



## danniemum2be

the doctors wont even do anything till you miss your 2nd period! im at the stage now where i just want AF to show so i can start trying again :(


----------



## Leese

danniemum2be said:


> the doctors wont even do anything till you miss your 2nd period! im at the stage now where i just want AF to show so i can start trying again :(

Snap! that's what i am wanting as well! sick of the cramping as well!!

So if i'm 8 days late ddoes that mean as of today i must have ovulated 8 days later than i think i did???

xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

im not sure. i took a opk about 5 days ago and it was positive so i think i must have ovulated then so im expecting AF in the next few days, would explain why i have such bad cramps so AF will be over 2 weeks late x


----------



## DaisyAnne

I am not testing again until tomorrow morning...but at this point I am 8 days late, my boobs have been hurting quite intensely, and starting yesterday I've had a constant queasy and crampy feeling---not to mention my huge emotional explode on DH last night...but he was so sweet about it.

I plan on calling the doc tomorrow regardless of if I get a negative or positive tomorrow morning (unless AF appears!)

Being on here with others going through the same has been great!


----------



## miss_elle

im so suprised that none of us have have had a visit from the :witch: yet!

im now on CD 59! 16 days late, no sign of AF, bfn on tuesday. getting very frustrated! 

dannie - hopefully if you ov'd late you're still in the running for a bfp! :)


----------



## clacko

Miss Elle your 1 day ahead of me! I'm 15 days late now, had very light spotting only once a day for the past few days though, hoping it's a good sign. Testing again tomorrow morning if no sign of af


----------



## miss_elle

DaisyAnne said:


> I am not testing again until tomorrow morning...but at this point I am 8 days late, my boobs have been hurting quite intensely, and starting yesterday I've had a constant queasy and crampy feeling---not to mention my huge emotional explode on DH last night...but he was so sweet about it.
> 
> I plan on calling the doc tomorrow regardless of if I get a negative or positive tomorrow morning (unless AF appears!)
> 
> Being on here with others going through the same has been great!

sounds like a good idea, sometimes it just puts your mind at rest if you speak to a doctor 

funnily ive been in such a good mood the past few weeks.... my OH is very cautious... :haha:


----------



## miss_elle

clacko said:


> Miss Elle your 1 day ahead of me! I'm 15 days late now, had very light spotting only once a day for the past few days though, hoping it's a good sign. Testing again tomorrow morning if no sign of af

have you ever been this late before? what is your normal cycle length? 

good luck for testing :happydance:


----------



## Leese

Ok girls - we need to stick together and keep updating eachother in this thread until we get some bloody answers!

I'm in a total downer about this today, not only about the TTC / lack of period and negative tests, having a sh*t time at work just now, and a fight with my BF this morning to top thngs off, plus another negative test result this afternoon.

I think i need to go home and have a good cry and a bath and let it all out, i'm so upset :(

I feel like the only people who understand are you guys in here! i'm so glad i'm not on my own! :cry:

xxx


----------



## clacko

Iv never been this late before. Not sure what is going on. Who knows, plan to go to doctors in a week if nothing


----------



## clacko

Leese said:


> Ok girls - we need to stick together and keep updating eachother in this thread until we get some bloody answers!
> 
> I'm in a total downer about this today, not only about the TTC / lack of period and negative tests, having a sh*t time at work just now, and a fight with my BF this morning to top thngs off, plus another negative test result this afternoon.
> 
> I think i need to go home and have a good cry and a bath and let it all out, i'm so upset :(
> 
> I feel like the only people who understand are you guys in here! i'm so glad i'm not on my own! :cry:
> 
> xxx

Chin up hunni, sounds like youve had a rubbish day. Go home and pamper yourself and just try to relax!


----------



## Leese

clacko said:


> Leese said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls - we need to stick together and keep updating eachother in this thread until we get some bloody answers!
> 
> I'm in a total downer about this today, not only about the TTC / lack of period and negative tests, having a sh*t time at work just now, and a fight with my BF this morning to top thngs off, plus another negative test result this afternoon.
> 
> I think i need to go home and have a good cry and a bath and let it all out, i'm so upset :(
> 
> I feel like the only people who understand are you guys in here! i'm so glad i'm not on my own! :cry:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Chin up hunni, sounds like youve had a rubbish day. Go home and pamper yourself and just try to relax!Click to expand...


Thank you chick, i am defo going to do that. Just spoke to my BF and h'es tided up all the flat (bless) i started crying on the phone, defo home for a hot bath, some junk food, sofa and a movie!!

xxx


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies im back from my girls night outings for 2 days straight and well.........i am on cd57 now so I am officially 22 days late :shock:. I cant wait until I go to the doctor in a few weeks. I want to test but Im just holding out and want to just go to the doctor and see what happens. Lets hope we all get our bfps.


----------



## clacko

Well just got home from shopping and noticed brown discharge in my knickers and very pink when I wipe. Tested anyway and negative, looks like af got me girls. Good luck to you all x


----------



## DaisyAnne

Leese said:


> Ok girls - we need to stick together and keep updating eachother in this thread until we get some bloody answers!
> 
> I'm in a total downer about this today, not only about the TTC / lack of period and negative tests, having a sh*t time at work just now, and a fight with my BF this morning to top thngs off, plus another negative test result this afternoon.
> 
> I think i need to go home and have a good cry and a bath and let it all out, i'm so upset :(
> 
> I feel like the only people who understand are you guys in here! i'm so glad i'm not on my own! :cry:
> 
> xxx

I know what you mean! My emotional explode last night was kinda similar!

It's difficult waiting and not knowing...and my DH definitely doesn't understand in the same way you ladies do, but only because he's not experiencing it firsthand. (plus now that I have some very obvious symptoms popping up, it makes waiting even harder!)

Taking a bath and letting it out will be good- :shower:you'll feel better after that...once I let it out, I was in a great mood and slept GREAT and woke up a lot more positive and ready to see what happens :)

Hang in there-- time is the best medicine for this situation, it is just the hardest pill to swallow :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

you're not out until AF shows and if it was IB, then you have to test a few days later so your levels can get to the detectable amount.


----------



## danniemum2be

clacko said:


> Well just got home from shopping and noticed brown discharge in my knickers and very pink when I wipe. Tested anyway and negative, looks like af got me girls. Good luck to you all x

so sorry she got you. but at least now you can look forward to trying again this month! 

im so fed up today. my face is a mess covered in spots been achey like AF is due for the past 3 weeks now and im super tired :cry:


----------



## clacko

Just been to toilet again and nothing, had a "feel" and nothing but White discharge again! Been like this for 3 days now, confused!


----------



## danniemum2be

ive been cramping for the past 3 weeks as if i were on AF but nothing, just creamy discharge. i just wanna feel normal again now x


----------



## mzswizz

i havent been feeling anything now except hungry and cm oh and tired. But other than that, not really anything so i dont know whats going on here. Something's got to give.


----------



## miss_elle

ladies - i recommend lots of :sex: a few orgasms will lift your spirits & might help bring AF on, or create a :baby:

:wohoo:


----------



## mzswizz

thats what im thinking also


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> thats what im thinking also

:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

i've been dtd nonstop but nothing yet so who knows


----------



## DaisyAnne

yep, that hasn't helped me get my AF started..but I have been feeling non-stop queasy the last couple days and just plum exhausted...I usually cook since I don't work, but hubby is out getting dinner for us bc I am so tired after even a pretty quiet day...so I'm testing in the morning...FXed! Even if it's not our time, that's ok bc it will give us more time to prepare, but we would be so excited :)

Saying a prayer tonight for all of us ladies :)


----------



## esst

CD36 here. I'm going to stop saying XXXX late because I'm pretty sure I O'd later. Usual cycle is 30-32 days for as long as have been charting (over two and a half years on my phone) and got another bfn tonight.

I know I'm just starting out here and truth be told I would be a bit irritated if I was pg after the first whack. It almost doesn't seem fair and I kind of wanted to enjoy the fun of trying for a bit. I know I'm not out til AF shows but it seems like she doesn't even want to do that much. 

DH has been lovely as I've been so exhausted from I don't even know what to not do a whole lot around the house. He's been cooking and making sure I'm okay. I just feel like I was hit by a bus and I think that is due to my sleeping, but I can't force myself to sleep longer than my body wants. Today was the longest amount of continuous sleep I've gotten in two weeks and it was about six hours and I thank two of my cats and my dog for curling up and making me so comfortable that I was able to sleep. I usually have sleep issues (insomnia to needing 10hrs of sleep) right before AF but this is just ridiculous.


----------



## DaisyAnne

Esst- thats exactly how I've felt today: like I've been hit by a bus...welcome to our late AF club! have you tested with fmu yet?

today I've decided that I really do feel like my body is telling me I'm preggo-- right now I'm barely hangin on without throwing up--think i might be waking up tonight sick- may need to keep some crackers upstairs so i can wake up and put something in my stomach to keep it from getting too sick...but testing in the morning, so we'll see what it has to say...

Esst- try to relax for awhile before you go to sleep tonight if you can! take a bath, have DH rub your feet, or whatever...hope you can sleep well!


:dust: and :bfp:s to all you ladies!


----------



## esst

DaisyAnne - teeeeeeeeechnically? I had a six hour nap and tested w/ that. Longest sleep I've had in a while.

I'll probably be up for a few more hours but I will try to relax. I'm going to try and iron out my sleep schedules as well as I am naturally nocturnal but unfortunately this doesn't work if you live where I do where everything closes at 10PM.


----------



## 21Rach

Hey girls update possible AF for me this morning CD41 Pink tinged cm this morning expect she'll show up properly later although It usually floods out first thing in the morning so I'm kinda just anticipating it tampax at the ready cant believe witch has dragged this out so long for me.. Any other updates? Xx


----------



## clacko

Morning ladies, after my spotting last night I was convinced would wake up to af but nothing again, not even spotting!! Tested last night which was negative. Still feeling really tired and sicky on and off. Even bd last night to try make it come and nothing. Any more updates ladies?


----------



## CarliCareBear

hey ladies! i am so freaking glad i am not alone right now. i am in the the same boat as all of you guys! 

i am now 5 days late with no sign of :af: and am having LOTS of symptoms but i took a test yesterday and it was still bfn!!:confused: 

WARNING: TRIGGERING STORY AHEAD:
this really worries me because i had a very bad experience earlier this year where i was 100% positive i was pregnant but could not get a positive on any tests even after being 20+ days late. all the doctors told me it was in my head and there was absolutely no way i was possibly pregnant... no obgyn would see me without a positive result... they wouldn't even do an ultrasound but my body reminded me constantly that i was pregnant...:nope:

to make a long story short i started having really bad cramps and spotting. they got so intense i had to go to the ER. in the hospital i found out i was 9 weeks pregnant. i had a very intense miscarriage with extremely severe labor pains even with medication... :sad2: the doctors still couldn't tell me why the hcg never built up in my system... :growlmad: 

REMEMBER TO LISTEN TO YOUR BODIES NOT YOUR DOCTORS!

as the days go on i grow more and more terrified it's happening again. 
i hope i haven't scared anyone. does anyone have any insight on this?
i really hope we all get our bfp's soon!!


----------



## Leese

well ladies still no AF here that's 9 days late since expected period on a 28 day cycle did some Bd ing last night to see if it brought it on but nothing! had ewcm yesterday too

I'm baffled! Glad it's Friday tho got the weekend to relax, then off to docs on Monday if AF is still a no show

Xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

2 weeks late today on cycle day 49. tested this morning BFN going to hold out till tuesday to test again i think just incase that was me ovulating last week which would make me 10dpo on tuesday, unless AF gets me before then xx


----------



## Vicki1981

Hey Ladies

Sitting in the docs office yesterday I had a moment where i realised that i had miscalculated my cycle!!! All the stressing and freaking out had sent me loopy, i dont know what my cycle is eactly but its between 33 - 35 not 29!!!

OK last night i was a lil more relaxed then this morning i clearblued again and i have a very faint line so a possible BFP =) fingers and toes crossed now that my line will become stronger when i retest on the weekend.

Oh please, please please be BFP

Good luck to us all

x


----------



## mzswizz

Well DH and I dtd this morning before he went to work. Didnt dtd last night because I was exhausted. Cant believe I am on cd58. This is a HUGE milestone because I never passed being 2 weeks late (cd50) ever since I had the m/c so something is going on. We dtd and still no AF only cm. Cant wait to go to the doctor. I think I might schedule the appt for the 16th instead of 17th but not sure yet because DH took the 16th and 17th off so we can go any of those 2 days. I am hoping they will do bloodwork AND a U/S because thats what he did the last time when i decided to get with a new ob/gyn because my former ob/gyn was a certified prick. He did bloodwork and a U/S to see what was going on inside so hoping that will happen again. He is a pretty good doctor, he loves to cover all the bases. And its like a win/win for me because I get bloodwork and U/S just to cover the bases and also because he is an OB/GYN and a fertility specialist :happydance: So if I am having issues, he can just help me and I wont have to get referred and seeing that im already 19 months of ttc, it wouldnt be a problem. But DH believes we will see a baby on the U/S. Im thinking of keeping the appt for the 17th because he does U/S on Fridays only (u/s tech comes in) and so if i go on the 17th (thursday) i can get bloodwork done and then schedule for the u/s the next day so lets hope that will happen. FXed! Also i temped this morning and it was 97.7. So i looked in my temp booklet (when i use to temp) and the highest I ever gotten was 97.3 so thats a .4 difference?! Now im curious to see what tomorrow's temp will be.


----------



## DaisyAnne

9 days late today-

Tested this morning and I think it's a BFN??? but it's the SAME issue I've been having...I can clearly make out a line- but it's not an obvious line- and it was within about 2 minutes I could make it out- I'm so confused, even though it is EVER so slightly, I mean just slightly, more visible than the last one I'm not convinced at all, just confused???

Calling the doc today! For you ladies who have doctors that won't see you until you get a BFP, are you in the U.S. the U.K. or where?

Oh, and hubby cannot see the line- but he is colorblind so he could only see it if it's very dark (light pink and white are almost the same color to him)


----------



## mzswizz

Im in the u.s. and I wasnt transferred to an ob/gyn until i had a bfp. But now i can just go to him when i have any issues. I went when my AF lasted a month (1st AF after m/c)


----------



## Leese

DaisyAnne said:


> 9 days late today-
> 
> Tested this morning and I think it's a BFN??? but it's the SAME issue I've been having...I can clearly make out a line- but it's not an obvious line- and it was within about 2 minutes I could make it out- I'm so confused, even though it is EVER so slightly, I mean just slightly, more visible than the last one I'm not convinced at all, just confused???
> 
> Calling the doc today! For you ladies who have doctors that won't see you until you get a BFP, are you in the U.S. the U.K. or where?
> 
> Oh, and hubby cannot see the line- but he is colorblind so he could only see it if it's very dark (light pink and white are almost the same color to him)

Guys are useless with colours though, my BF thinks magnolia is white! lol

Are you in UK??

I really hope it's a BFP for you!!! FX'd! xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

im in the UK and my doctor wont see me until i miss my second period. apparently its not uncommon for woman to miss a period but if you then miss a 2nd they will see you :( xxx


----------



## HelloKitty79

hi

I have just posted a new thread about this very subject... I cannot believe so many are having the same problems.... I'll copy and paste my comment here. x


----------



## HelloKitty79

Hi everyone,

I'm going crazy so wondered if anyone could offer any hope. I have 2 children and since my second I haven't temped. I have however, kept a record of my cycle length. My cycles for the last three years have been between 27 and 31 days. Never once have they been later than 31. I have been ttc and this month I am now on CD35. I started to get pregnancy symptoms days ago - metallic taste, nausea, tender and veiny bbs, fatigue, darker nipples etc. I have taken countless tests- all negative!

I have now idea when I ovulated but I'm guessing around cd22 - experienced pain that evening. 

I am a real worrier ... I'm now thinking I'm either not pg ( strong symptoms all psychosomatic), I am and it is a bit early (ovulating later than expected), Its ectopic or a problem due to slow rising hcg????

Surely if I have symptoms ( I recognise them from previous pregnancies) then hcg must be present so why not showing up on hpt?


Anyone have a successful late hpt???
Any ideas would be much appreciated.
Love
Kitty x


----------



## DaisyAnne

I'm in the U.S. and maybe I should check with my insurance plan again but I scheduled an appointment with my gyn since it's more their area

And my hubby really is color blind- he can't see reds or greens. Blue and purple look the same to him, green and orange look the same, and pink and white look the same (unless the shades have a strong contrast) not very helpful when trying to see if there is a 2nd pink line or not!

P.S. I've been sicky and queasy and just plain nauseous the last couple days and last night I almost threw up multiple times :-/ but I put a sea band thingie on, which is a wrist band that pushes on a pressure point, for awhile while I slept and it reeeeally seemed to help! I recommend trying it if you feel sick and can't take any meds :)


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds like pregnancy symptoms. Nov. 17th will mark 2 cycles late for me so thats why im going to wait until Nov. 17th to go to my ob/gyn. Atleast then we can figure out whats going on.


----------



## clacko

Quick update ladies. After no spotting this morning I went to the loo a few hour ago and had light pink on the tp and dark pink inside, after feeling inside I wiped again and had a tiny piece of stringing red tissue now nothing again apart from white cm. anyone have any idea what this could be, surely af would of started full flow by now? Cervix is still high, open and soft?


----------



## mzswizz

ok so i took a hpt and opk ($ tree brand) and on the hpt it looks like a verrrrrryyyyyyy faint line (like you can see it IRL) and on the OPK i got this. Now that looks positive to me. Good thing DH and I dtd this morning before he went to work :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111104_102213.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## clacko

Congrats mszwizz Deff bfp yay!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: clacko thats the OPK im trying to take a pic of the hpt now


----------



## DaisyAnne

WOW now THAT is a BFP!!!! Congrats mzswizz :) !!!!!!


----------



## clacko

Haha sorry that's me getting too excited haha


----------



## DaisyAnne

oops...yeah, me too!


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: dont worry ladies when i had them side by side, i had to read the top because at first i thought the OPK was the HPT :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

this is the hpt inverted because i couldnt get a clear pic of it. I dont know but it looks like there is a line where the T is :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







img_20111104_104812-inverted.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 56


----------



## DaisyAnne

Hard to say, at first I didn't see a line, but then yes I can possibly see a very very very faint line there...is it like that IRL too- very very very faint and you have to look for a sec, or is it a tiny bit more obvious?
That's kinda how I feel with mine


----------



## mzswizz

IRL, you can just look and see it because its more noticeable but when i tried to take a pic, it was soo difficult. I tried so many different angles and still couldnt get it. But when it was sitting on the table, i looked and saw a faint 2nd line and that is what caused me to double take and stare :haha:


----------



## CarliCareBear

mzswizz said:


> Sounds like pregnancy symptoms. Nov. 17th will mark 2 cycles late for me so thats why im going to wait until Nov. 17th to go to my ob/gyn. Atleast then we can figure out whats going on.

i haven't even thought about waiting till i miss my next cycle. it's due right before yours is... it really would be a good idea for me to wait but it's so farrrr awayyy. it's like doing the 2WW all over again! auuughhhh!!!](*,)


also is it just me or does it seem like a lot of us are late for :af: this month?


----------



## mzswizz

Carli-Its hard to wait but im managing. I just want to be sure and find out whats going on without being turned away and them saying give it another week and another week ugh that makes me upset. So im just going to skip that and just wait it out. And yes we all are late and thats amazing how many of us are going through all of this together.


----------



## Leese

Is anyone else having hot flushes? i'm getting them bad just now through the day, like that hot feeling you get on the day AF comes??

Except i've had these hot flashes all week and No AF...cramping again right now.

OMG i just want the ugly cow to either show her face or give me a BFP god damn it!!!!!:dohh:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

i agree with you Leese. I hsvent been having hot flashes but i have been getting this dizzy/headache feeling and been feeling like no matter how much i drink, i still am thirsty. I dont know why i feel so dehydrated


----------



## Leese

mzswizz said:


> i agree with you Leese. I hsvent been having hot flashes but i have been getting this dizzy/headache feeling and been feeling like no matter how much i drink, i still am thirsty. I dont know why i feel so dehydrated

hmmmm

Btw are you using that OPK as a HCG test? it's a pretty strong line, just thinking because OPK's are known for picking up HCG earlier than HPT's!

fingers crossed for you!! x

BF just called me to say my batch of 30 OPK's arrived today, going to use one when i get home - never used one before so i'm curious to see what it says! lol

xxx


----------



## mzswizz

I heard that you can use OPKs myself. So yes I tried it out to see if it would be positive or not. For the first time, the minute my wee touched the dye, the test line came up and then a minute later the control. Usually the line will pop up when the dye is mostly done running across the test and when its drying up but this time it immediately came up and the lines are identical. So it was pretty interesting. Also im going to take my temp tomorrow to see if it drops or not. And also since there's like a faint line on the hpt (had to be inverted in order to see it), im thinking that maybe i am pregnant but its just taking hcg longer than i thought to rise.


----------



## Leese

mzswizz said:


> I heard that you can use OPKs myself. So yes I tried it out to see if it would be positive or not. For the first time, the minute my wee touched the dye, the test line came up and then a minute later the control. Usually the line will pop up when the dye is mostly done running across the test and when its drying up but this time it immediately came up and the lines are identical. So it was pretty interesting. Also im going to take my temp tomorrow to see if it drops or not. And also since there's like a faint line on the hpt (had to be inverted in order to see it), im thinking that maybe i am pregnant but its just taking hcg longer than i thought to rise.

Interesting!

Does the control line normally come up before the test line on OPK'S?

L xx


----------



## mzswizz

well for me the control line would be first and then the test line on the $tree brand. On the answer brand, the test line came up before the control line. But you have to compare the colors. If they are identical like how mines looked, its positive. But if your test line is lighter than the control or its just the control line, then its negative.


----------



## danniemum2be

im so fed up now i just wanna know either way.ive never ever been this late and i just wanna know whats going on. my opk was negative yesterday but i had a few positive opks a few days ago. will try another later when i put LO to bed. every morning ive been expecting to be greeted with AF but nothing. if im not pregnant then i wish she'd bloody hurry up, Next AF isnt due till 25th November either cause i have a 35 day cycle. so ive got agggges to wait to see a doc xx


----------



## mzswizz

i have a 35 day cycle myself and I have to wait until Nov. 17th. My LMP was Sept. 8th! Cant believe I have been waiting for so long. 13 more days before the doctor.


----------



## esst

Next AF after this one that hasn't shown yet is December 2nd :| I don't want to wait that long, quite honestly, because it doesn't seem right that if I still am missing my period after that long and getting no bfp, something is *up* and that concerns me. 

Plus side: DH becomes permanent at his job in December, which means insurance, which means not having to pay however much a blood test costs out of pocket.


----------



## danniemum2be

its crazy you have to pay for blood tests and to see the doc etc over there unless you have insurance. so grateful we have nhs x


----------



## mzswizz

i have to pay a $35 co-payment to see the doctor and get bloodwork. Orrrr i can just go to urgent care and pay $20 :haha:


----------



## danniemum2be

we have to pay for dental and eyes (except for kids or if you have an exemption cetificate. but all our medical etc is free.

probably why the doctors is always so bloody busy! x


----------



## mzswizz

we have to pay for everything. If i didnt have to pay then i would've went to the doctor with no problem.


----------



## esst

Yep my old insurance was $25 co-pay just to see my doc. Blood tests were usually covered. Prescriptions were... eh. For my old birth control (LoEstrin 24) I had to pay $50/mo as the point of it was that there were more placebo pills. I tried the generic and there were seven, I tried fast switching (not taking all the placebos) and the generic didn't work so well.

We originally planned to get private insurance but DH's boss told him he was going to be able to hire him permanently (he's a contractor) - unfortunately it is at a loss of $5/hr but at the same time, it is insurance and job security so it evens out.


----------



## mzswizz

dh now works for at&t so we got insurance with them. So its a big difference. Before our co-pays were like $10 and thats because he was working with the federal government (TSA). But it wasnt really paying the bills so we got more stability and we pay more for copay but hey atleast its something right


----------



## miss_elle

21Rach said:


> Hey girls update possible AF for me this morning CD41 Pink tinged cm this morning expect she'll show up properly later although It usually floods out first thing in the morning so I'm kinda just anticipating it tampax at the ready cant believe witch has dragged this out so long for me.. Any other updates? Xx

:hugs: sorry that the witch showed. FX'd for next cycle!


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz, FX'd for a BFP in the next few days! a positive OPK means ov but if you're seeing a faint line on the HPT then you're pregnant, def not ov'ing.

still no AF over here.

gotta love the NHS! the land of the free....literally. lol.


----------



## mzswizz

let's hope its a bfp


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> let's hope its a bfp

:happydance: looks like you may have ov'd late.

on sunday it'll be officially 2 months since i last had AF


----------



## DaisyAnne

2 months! oh my...are you planning on seeing a doctor or just waiting to see what happens?

Anybody ever had cramping after you eat a meal around your period? The last 4 days I have either been nauseous all day or cramping all day--and when I eat a whole meal I can't even finish bc I'll either feel more nauseous or I'll start cramping a lot more right after...:sick: right now I'm stuck on my couch bc we just ate and every time I try to move around I get terrible cramps! blah...



I also cannot wear most of my pants since they were already starting to get a little snug before and now any pants even remotely pushing on my stomach just makes me sick or cramp...


----------



## mzswizz

i think i ov'd late also. and im going to the doctor when im 2 months late. lmp sept. 8th


----------



## clacko

Good Morning ladies - now 17 days late! Tested this morning and could of sworn a really faint line came up but after going back half an hour later it was gone so think it was an Evap! Damn thing. No signs of af, bd this morning and nothing, no spotting. Feeling quite good this morning so hoping the witch doesn't ruin my day! Hope your all well x


----------



## danniemum2be

15 days late and on cycle day 50 still noting! just creamy cm x


----------



## mzswizz

im on cd59 and 24 days late. Time is just flying by. I start work on Monday so that should keep me occupied before I go to the doctor.


----------



## DaisyAnne

I am CD 40, 10 days late today...still no sign of AF, although all of my horrible cramping yesterday might indicate that she's trying to come...I am tired of being sick, sick, sick if it's just my AF being late, but would rather be happy knowing that I'm sick because it's just morning sickness!!! 

Doctor on Monday! and my parents are coming to spend today and tomorrow with us, so I gotta try to stay quiet about it...eek


----------



## mzswizz

ok now here's today's opk with third morning urine
Looks like yesterday's test. so seeing that i always get one positive and then the next day negative.. I would say this is different the normal. 2 positives 2 days straight and they both are dark. Which i dont usually get neither. Now the line on the right is the test line and it looks to me that its thicker and more solid than the test line and maybe a little darker.


----------



## mzswizz

better pic..see how dark it is
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111105_105727.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies, 17 days late today. Had some bright red spotting today so thought af had arrived so used a tampon and when I changed it nothing there and nothing since. Me and the other half dtd this morning but nothing straight after. Not sure what's going on??


----------



## mzswizz

clacko-it seems like AF is trying to jumpstart but something keeps preventing it from occurring. You should try and set up a doc appt so they can figure out why it wont begin. The latest I had was a 2 week AF before this late one and after i got a blood test, AF started. But this one is different because I only have cm and im getting pos opks everyday so im thinking pregnancy. But seeing that you had bright red spotting, it seems like AF isgearing up to start slowly but surely. But i would say go to the doc.


----------



## danniemum2be

im dying to test again but if i ov'd sat then i'd only be 7 dpo so its still a bit early and i only have 2 tests left, might do an opk just out of curiosity xx


----------



## danniemum2be

the latest ive had was when i had brown discharge on and off for the week AF was due and then the week after she started properly, nothing at all like this month, havent had a single bit of brown discharge or blood or anything xx


----------



## mzswizz

i have only been having cm, pos OPKs (so cant be o'ing for 2 days) and 1 pos hpt more than 2 weeks ago but now either neg or super faint test all depends on brand etc. I dont know whats going on. Especially having super dark opks when i dont suppose to.


----------



## Leese

I'm out girls AF just got me tonight at 10 days late! Does that mean I ovulated ten days later than ff predicted!??? Xxx


----------



## mzswizz

aww boo to AF. well atleast you are able to start your new cycle.


----------



## danniemum2be

took a hpt couldnt resist lol i swear i see something but i have to really squint. reckon im only 7dpo so gunna hold out now to test again, we shall see xx


----------



## mzswizz

dannie-GL FXed its the start of a bfp


----------



## miss_elle

danniemum2be said:


> took a hpt couldnt resist lol i swear i see something but i have to really squint. reckon im only 7dpo so gunna hold out now to test again, we shall see xx

jealouss :D good luck love, hope it gets darker over the next few days xxx


we've decided to just wait for AF and start afresh in the new year, we were NTNP but when i missed AF i went into TTC mode again. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

i cant wait for the 17th so i can take the cb digi


----------



## DaisyAnne

Leese- aww sorry AF got ya, but at least that means now you can get planning on the next cycle...

Danniemum- FXed for you!

Msswizz- yes it really seems likely that it's pregnancy for you- FXed! 

Still no sign of AF for me over here, but today I was far less sick than the last few days


----------



## CarliCareBear

7 days late soon to be 8... getting crystal clear :bfn:'s... 

i just want my AF or :bfp:! is that so much to ask?


----------



## clacko

Tested this morning at 18 days late and bfn! Now convinced I'm not pregnant. At doctors tomorrow morning to work out why I'm spotting and then stopping :-(


----------



## danniemum2be

still nothing today, cycle day 51. going to wait till tuesday now to test again if its a BFN then im pretty certain im out. me and OH havent dtd since around the time i think i may have ovulated so if it hasnt shown up by tue then i shall be waiting to see if my next AF arrives on the 25th x


----------



## DaisyAnne

11 days late today! Except I think AF is about to get me- uh oh, but if she's supposed to be coming, I'd rather she do so now rather than later...there was some pink when I wiped this morning


----------



## upsy daisy1

Hey im currents 2 and a half weeks late.took test yest and bfn.although judging by the way i feel i rele expected a bfp.any updates?


----------



## mzswizz

CD60 TODAY?! no sign of AF. Will wait til next week or so to get the digi and see what that says then go to the doctor.


----------



## miss_elle

motto - pregnant until proven otherwise:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

yep and thats how dh and i feel.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, mind if I join? My first cycle off BCP was a short 25 days. I am now onto day 29 (so not as late as some of you, but it will def. be 30 days tomorrow as I have no sign of AF coming anytime soon...) So this being said, I guess I can be considered almost 5 days late and still getting BFN's :( I m so confused and frustrated I just wish AF or a BFP would come already! GL to all!


----------



## DaisyAnne

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? My first cycle off BCP was a short 25 days. I am now onto day 29 (so not as late as some of you, but it will def. be 30 days tomorrow as I have no sign of AF coming anytime soon...) So this being said, I guess I can be considered almost 5 days late and still getting BFN's :( I m so confused and frustrated I just wish AF or a BFP would come already! GL to all!

FXed for you!

When I came off BCP, it took my body time to adjust- I had AF come early, AF come late, my PMS symptoms changed a lot, etc. (it maybe took me a few months for my new normal to set in)
So it could be that, but also my friend got pregnant twice pretty immediately after going off BCP so it is def possible! 
GL to you, I hope this is the BFP for you!! :)


----------



## mmafro

Hi ladies, im goin insane...i am 8 days late and gettin BFN....my DH and I have been TTC for 6 months with no luck and my cycles have always varied from 29-31 days...i dont know whats goin on....im not havin any symtoms of bfp or af...since the day af was due i have been havin slight cramps off and on in my lower abdomen and lower back....its driving me nuts!!


----------



## almosthere

DaisyAnne said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, mind if I join? My first cycle off BCP was a short 25 days. I am now onto day 29 (so not as late as some of you, but it will def. be 30 days tomorrow as I have no sign of AF coming anytime soon...) So this being said, I guess I can be considered almost 5 days late and still getting BFN's :( I m so confused and frustrated I just wish AF or a BFP would come already! GL to all!
> 
> FXed for you!
> 
> When I came off BCP, it took my body time to adjust- I had AF come early, AF come late, my PMS symptoms changed a lot, etc. (it maybe took me a few months for my new normal to set in)
> So it could be that, but also my friend got pregnant twice pretty immediately after going off BCP so it is def possible!
> GL to you, I hope this is the BFP for you!! :)Click to expand...

Thanks for the hope! How long did it take for your friend to get her BFPS?

And good luck to you too!


----------



## juless

Good luck ladies! I'm hoping you will have surprise BFP's! I'm in a similar situation and hoping that next week's testing will give a happy result! Otherwise I have to go to the doctor and figure out why I've been feeling like I've been for so long! I should have started the last week of October but nothing.. though I had just started getting regular periods again in August (been breastfeeding a lot, but weaning now). Could be all hormonal, but the symptoms I'm feeling are definitely strange! I've been bloated for about 2 weeks now! Also having nausea, headaches, exhaustion, sore lower back, etc. At the moment I look pregnant, lol!


----------



## almosthere

Update for you ladies! I saw here on BNB that an OPK test can act as a HPT, so I took one for fun and I got more than just a faint line on an OPK! Took another HPT and BFN. So happy to see some kind of line at this point! Planning on testing tomorrow night before DH gets home and really hope I OV in the next 5 days or so! Will keep you all updated. FX the rest of you will get a BFP or a Pos OPK! I am planning on retesting with a HPT Thanksgiving morning!!!


----------



## mzswizz

i've had 2 super dark pos opks back to back recently (2 days ago) so i know its not ov


----------



## Vicki1981

I tested again on the weekend and i got a BFP =)

Im soooo happy the stress of having sypmtoms but no confirmation is over.

Good luck to all those waiting, hang in there xXx


----------



## danniemum2be

congrats Vicki how many days late were you? gives us all some hope xx


----------



## Leese

mzswizz said:


> i've had 2 super dark pos opks back to back recently (2 days ago) so i know its not ov

Ooooohhh i have good feelings about this - when are you testing!!?

xxx


----------



## Vicki1981

Hey

I am not 100% sure as i came off the pill in august and havent regulated properly but i was between 5 and 7 days late.

I had all the symptoms from nausea to dizziness etc for two and a half weeks before i got my BFP it drove me crazy.

When i realised i miscalculated my dates I relaxed a little and i think that helped me


----------



## almosthere

mzswizz said:


> i've had 2 super dark pos opks back to back recently (2 days ago) so i know its not ov

Why wouldn't they be pos OV? I think I have read somewhere that it could mean you caught the high of your surge and then the end of your surge. FX!


----------



## DaisyAnne

Vicki1981 said:


> I tested again on the weekend and i got a BFP =)
> 
> Im soooo happy the stress of having sypmtoms but no confirmation is over.
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting, hang in there xXx

oh my gosh, congratssssss!!!!!! that is awesome!


----------



## DaisyAnne

So yesterday was 11 days late for me, and I had pink mixed with white when I wiped for a good part of the day then it stopped yesterday evening...then it came back a little tiny bit this morning.
So, I have my dr appointment this morning anyhow, so I think I'm just going to go in anyhow since I can't give them notice to cancel it. (plus I can just ask them questions about being healthy while TTC or whatnot if nothing else)

GL ladies!!


----------



## DaisyAnne

well AF has officially got me! blah...and she has come with a big roar although it started slow yesterday and I was 11 days late- now 11 days late of AF buildup has been released and my cramps are much worse than normal...UGH- curled up on the couch!

Hoping more of you ladies get some BFPs!!!


----------



## almosthere

aw, sorry to hear AF got you full blast, better luck next time!!


----------



## WinterSong4

Sorry to hear Daisy! I 2 days late with no signs still! I am however getting a slight on and off ache in my left boob. Really hurts sometimes! And that just started today, so I am not sure what is going on. 

Congrats to Vicki!


----------



## miss_elle

DaisyAnne said:


> well AF has officially got me! blah...and she has come with a big roar although it started slow yesterday and I was 11 days late- now 11 days late of AF buildup has been released and my cramps are much worse than normal...UGH- curled up on the couch!
> 
> Hoping more of you ladies get some BFPs!!!

:hugs: sorry AF got you, at least you can start afresh this cycle & your body is giving you a good clear out :dohh:


----------



## miss_elle

Vicki1981 said:


> I tested again on the weekend and i got a BFP =)
> 
> Im soooo happy the stress of having sypmtoms but no confirmation is over.
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting, hang in there xXx

:wohoo:
congratulations !


----------



## miss_elle

i tested again today and got another B-effin-N. i knew i would but hey a girl can dream :D

i did have some intense cramping for 5mins on sunday, which could have been me ov'ing. unfortunately my (affectionately called) sperm machine wasn't around so we shall see.


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, fx for some OVs and some more late BFP's! AFM another neg preg test and another neg ov test, pink when wiping, so hoping AF if will finally arrive by tomorrow morning already!


----------



## esst

A quick update as I've posted elsewhere -- got my BFP yesterday evening. Was on CD40 of a normally 30-32 day cycle, probably with O happening 3 days later than it was "supposed" to, so I was probably only five days late. After 3 BFNs I wasn't expecting much other than AF.


----------



## danniemum2be

18 days late today, going to test tomorrow with FMU x


----------



## mzswizz

congrats esst. im 27 days late. testing with digi around the 17th


----------



## juless

Yesterday and today when I wipe I'm getting brown spotting. There was a bit of red yesterday but now just brown. Odd! Last periods it's been full on AF at full force right away! Thinking that any minute now it'll get going though so not too hopeful!
Congrats to those who have their BFP's! A happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## almosthere

Congrats on the BFP! AFM I started a very very light period, basically spotting, but I am counting last night as CD 1. So happy to be able to start a new, fresh cycle! FX for those still testing!


----------



## mzswizz

You cant count it as cd1 just yet. It has to be a red flow to be cd1.


----------



## WinterSong4

3 days late today for me. Yesterday evening started getting mild AF type cramping and later on light pink when I wiped. The pink slightly increased in the middle of the night, but never enough for a pad or anything. Seems to have tapered off this morning. Boobs slightly sore (usually way more sore before AF). So, could be AF gearing up on me because I "feel" like she is on her way.

I wont test anymore, just waiting and seeing what happens.


----------



## DaisyAnne

Congrats Esst!!!


----------



## almosthere

mzswizz said:


> You cant count it as cd1 just yet. It has to be a red flow to be cd1.

maybe a obvious answer to some. but i am soo confused. is brown.red spotting not considered a "red flow" what is the difference between red spotting and red flow? A higher amount of blood? I am fixing my CD now and assuming since it is day 2 of spotting brownish red, then I will get an actual heavier flow tomorrow I hope! :wacko:


----------



## WinterSong4

Yes, it really is more about the intensity of the red color and amount. Usually, your cycle day starts when you have the most amount. For me, I spot 3-4 days prior and get reddish brown. Then, my flow starts full blown red.


----------



## mzswizz

yes i agree with WinterSong. You have to wait until you start a heavy flow that is your normal AF. Like enough to change pads etc. Full blown red heavy AF would be listed as cd1. Spotting isnt the beginning of your actual AF so usually spotting isnt counted as the start of cd1. So when you get normal AF, then that would be your cd1. 

AFM, Well im on cd62 and next week is the week for doc, digi etc :happydance: Now i KNOW im not just imagining things but since last night....my nipples..yes NIPPLES are in so much pain. If anything rubs against this or DH tries to swipe his hand pass, i whince from the pain. Liek the are overly sensitive. I cant even shower properly because it will hurt. The last time my nipples hurt, was when I was pregnant. Now BOTH of them hurt just like last time and even DH was like the same thing happened to you when you were pregnant. So he is very excited even more now because i am now starting to get similar signs. And i know its not from anything because i havent been taking in supplements or anything so its just happening naturally. Im telling you I have to be pregnant because i am 12 days, almost 2 weeks past my latest AF which was on cd50 (2 weeks late in June) so that has to be a sign. My AF wasnt this late ever since my m/c and d&c. They were either a week late or a week earlier but this......tomorrow will make it 28 days (4 weeks) late?!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Alchemist

mzswizz said:


> yes i agree with WinterSong. You have to wait until you start a heavy flow that is your normal AF. Like enough to change pads etc. Full blown red heavy AF would be listed as cd1. Spotting isnt the beginning of your actual AF so usually spotting isnt counted as the start of cd1. So when you get normal AF, then that would be your cd1.
> 
> AFM, Well im on cd62 and next week is the week for doc, digi etc :happydance: Now i KNOW im not just imagining things but since last night....my nipples..yes NIPPLES are in so much pain. If anything rubs against this or DH tries to swipe his hand pass, i whince from the pain. Liek the are overly sensitive. I cant even shower properly because it will hurt. The last time my nipples hurt, was when I was pregnant. Now BOTH of them hurt just like last time and even DH was like the same thing happened to you when you were pregnant. So he is very excited even more now because i am now starting to get similar signs. And i know its not from anything because i havent been taking in supplements or anything so its just happening naturally. Im telling you I have to be pregnant because i am 12 days, almost 2 weeks past my latest AF which was on cd50 (2 weeks late in June) so that has to be a sign. My AF wasnt this late ever since my m/c and d&c. They were either a week late or a week earlier but this......tomorrow will make it 28 days (4 weeks) late?!!!!!!!!

Honey...lemme tell you....my nipples were hurting the same way when I was in my "???" stage. I think deep down inside, you know you are pregnant!!! But I know how you feel (how any one of you feel), you just want to see/hear confirmation.


----------



## mzswizz

Exactly. The crazy thing is..when i was 9 days late. I got a faint positive on the frer and then after that negatives. And now i got super dark OPKs every day and i think a faint line on the $tree test :shrug: So its all confusing. Oh and DH cant touch the bbs because he would get his hand chopped off :haha:


----------



## esst

MsSwizz were you doing all tests with FRER?

I didn't get my BFP until I used FRER and this morning I was able to (finally) get a faint positive on my ICs that are supposed to detect between 15-20.


----------



## mzswizz

yes it was all FRERs I dont trust them now. I had a faint pos at 9 days late then from 11 days late forward..i got negatives. But super dark pos OPKs and i think a faint line on $tree brand so i dont know.


----------



## DaisyAnne

Eek, yeah, that is exactly how my friend described about the nipples when she was pregnant. When my period was at a week late, I had one day where my nipples- not my boobs, my nipples- hurt so much that even my shirt touching them was too much. But it was only for about half a day for me. 

It really is sounding more and more like a pregnancy for you mzswizz, I hope everything goes smoothly!

I've had a really difficult time the last couple days since my AF started, bc since I was so late and I really felt like a calm peace that I was prob pregnant but then I got my period and it's really kinda hard on me!! Anyone who get their AFs after a long wait get that feeling? 
It's ok that it will take us at least a little longer to get pregnant, but it was very difficult having my hopes built up so high since I was 11 days late...I almost even just want to maybe not try this month bc I don't think I can take the waiting game again this cycle!


----------



## The Alchemist

Before getting my BFP, I had been trying for a couple of years. Through these couple of years, I would go through each month completely sure I was pregnant to not feeling so, and then back to feeling it. Trying is so hard and stressful on your mind. I finally had a breakdown a couple of months before that BFP month. I have had it. My PCOS was playing tricks on me, masking pregnancy symptoms, and I fell for it. Anyway, to treat my PCOS (as I was having spottings for days to weeks), I had to get back on birth control. I was only on it for 2 months, back to back, even continuing the 2nd pack on the placebo weeks. After finishing my 2nd pack, I didn't need to take another. My AF came as usual after that pack. I told myself not to try anymore, enjoy each day, stop making dtd like its a chore you have to do each night or day, and if it happens or not, well, c'est la vie, it is life. A month later, I got my BFP. 

Sometimes, ladies, the stressing of each days of trying can affect your body. I don't know how it works, but many times, when women just quit trying, quit with the stress of trying, it happens! Life is funny.....

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## danniemum2be

tested again with FMU and BFN 3 weeks late tomorrow :( x


----------



## Leese

danniemum2be said:


> tested again with FMU and BFN 3 weeks late tomorrow :( x

:hugs:

I've been keeping an eye on you ladies in here as i myself was in here for nearly 2 weeks!

Dannie, sorry babe, keep your chin up! are you making a docs appoint?

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Alchemist-For my spetember cycle, I had decided to not temp, symptom spot, dtd around OV etc. I just dtd when we felt like it and waited for the arrival of AF. And now look. No AF, 1 pos BFP, rest neg, then recently super dark pos OPKs and looks like a faint line on $tree hpt. Also today marks 4 weeks late!!! Not to mention my temp today was 98.1?!!! The minute i am stress free is the minute this happens. So im thinking it does work.

Dannie-You are not out until the witch arrives. Something has to be going on with our bodies.


----------



## danniemum2be

eeeek mzswizz hope this is your BFP!!!!


im going to book and appointment if i miss my next period. Doctors wont see you untill you miss 2 AFs :( x


----------



## The Alchemist

mzswizz said:


> Alchemist-For my spetember cycle, I had decided to not temp, symptom spot, dtd around OV etc. I just dtd when we felt like it and waited for the arrival of AF. And now look. No AF, 1 pos BFP, rest neg, then recently super dark pos OPKs and looks like a faint line on $tree hpt. Also today marks 4 weeks late!!! Not to mention my temp today was 98.1?!!! The minute i am stress free is the minute this happens. So im thinking it does work.

I really hope so!!! Because it really sounds like there is something cooking inside :thumbup:

I hope for a BFP for all of you :flower:

But I advise you ladies to lessen your day-to-day out look for AF or other symptoms. It's just too much anxiety. If there is a BFP lurking aroung, but is taking its mysterious time to appear, then I would just make an appointment. Two weeks late is LATE - start ringing that doc's office and book an appointment asap. 

In the meantime, enjoy your day.


----------



## mzswizz

Nov. 17th is my 2nd late AF. So im just counting down. I am tired from work, my bbs still hurt and i dont feel like doing anything and also i feel hot but I know i got to wash DH uniforms for tomorrow so let me get started on that.


----------



## almosthere

mzswizz said:


> Nov. 17th is my 2nd late AF. So im just counting down. I am tired from work, my bbs still hurt and i dont feel like doing anything and also i feel hot but I know i got to wash DH uniforms for tomorrow so let me get started on that.

hahaha, what does he do that he needs uniforms? I cannot stand washing dh uniforms, he is a cable tech. and in the summer he needs me to air dry like 4-6 at a time on hangers, so annoying, I just want to toss them in the dryer! hahaha :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

same here. DH is a Premises Technician for AT&T U-Verse and he does the same air dry thing. So i was and put them on a hanger. Wish i could put them in the dryer myself :rofl: I only washed his clothes and washed the dishes. The sweeping could wait a little bit :haha:


----------



## almosthere

hahaha, my husband is with comcast! I keep telling him keep getting those promotions so we can save more for future baby! I guess one of the positives of it taking a bit longer, save save save!


----------



## mzswizz

yeah same here. he gets promotions so it helps with our pockets. Also i just started training this week for DirecTV so as you can tell its competition in the house :haha: But i dont plan on being there long. Im just working here until the Library Aide job comes through which I hope is soon. I get free DirecTV service after 90 days of hire. I get the premier package which is pretty much the everything package including movie channels and all and thats the thing DH likes :rofl: but I dont want to get it but of course its free so who turns down free :rofl:


----------



## almosthere

very nice! hehe. TTC Q for all! So I had a short 2-3 day period. And an average of a 28DC. Does the short AF mean I could possibly OV a lot sooner than the average 14 days after my period? Thanks for any help. And AF was super, super light, I had only one real day of red blood flow which happend like once or twice, hope I will still O :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

It usually doesnt matter how long you bleed or not. Your luteal phase determines when ov will occur. Im assuming you have a 14 day LP which will made cd14 be your ov day.

AFM, Now..today is another day. Training went well yesterday. I am going to start bringing my lunch because the vending machines and fast food is starting to add up and im spending more than saving :nope:. I hope today flies by as quick as possible so i can come home and just relax. I met new people there and the trainers make learning fun in a way. My nipples are still hurting badly. And for some reason they have a mind of their own. One minute they are just soft (they hurt the most when they're soft) and then the next they are erect as can be and the pain begins. Also when i was pregnant the last time, fluids started leaking out my bbs at 5 weeks pregnant. And that was last year now I noticed that on and off, if i squeezed it would be a small amount like a little dot worth but nothing serious. Now yesterday when i just randomly checked to see what would happen, it was alot more like i can keep squeezing and it wouldnt stop and it went from clear to cloudy and i can see whitish fluid coming out to make it cloudy sorry tmi. I checked my temp this morning and its 98.2. It looks like its increasing rather than dropping. So far staying in the 98 range so that MUST mean something. Cant wait to go get bloodwork done and then move from there.


----------



## danniemum2be

mzswiss i definitely think your pregnant! xx


----------



## almosthere

What she said!!:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Have the fluid thing happened to anybody? Shouldnt the fluid be gone already seeing that i had the m/c in april of last year?


----------



## The Alchemist

Misswizz, you are definitely pregnant! That fluid is development of milk, called colostrum. Not all pregnant ladies, whatever stage it is, get this. I didn't. My bb and nipples just hurt. Few more days for your doc's appointment, isn't it?


----------



## mzswizz

Yes tomorrow makes it 6 more days yay! And i thought that after m/c, the colostrum was suppose to stop but every now and then i would be able to see a little bit but now its more than usual which is weird btu it doesnt leak out or anything. Its there when i squeeze.


----------



## danniemum2be

22 days late now :( fed up tbh. surely even if i did O late i should have had AF before. confused wy i had positive OPKs 2 weeks ago and still nothing going to take another test next week i think xx


----------



## mzswizz

31 days now and remember i was taking OPKs around O time and dtd just in case...well seeing that in 5 days AF suppose to arrive, if i was to take an OPK, it should be negative if im not pregnant because i shouldnt have an lh surge 5 days before AF. Well i tested with an OPK today and this is what I got
It seems positive to me. So what is going on?!


----------



## almosthere

Either you are pregnant and the OPK is picking up your hormones and the actual preg test is not working with you for some odd reason, or you are OV later than you thought? Good thing you have a doc. appt. coming up! 

AFM weirdest thing happened today, I experienced sharp shooting pains through my V and then 3 hours later I peed, wiped, and had a good amount of dark pink. No idea what is going on, my AF ended two days ago, or so I thought! Here is my OPK's from the past two days, going to take one again tonight (CD 5) to see what is going on! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 002.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mzswizz

I know its a good thing I have a doc appt coming up. These are the my recent OPKs... based on if AF was on time these would've been the cycle days i tested on...

cd23 (Nov. 4th)


cd24 (Nov. 5th)


cd31 (today)


Now from Nov. 4th til now I was thinking I should have a negative test if i wasnt pregnant because based on nov 4th and 5th it was saying i was going to ov around that time and now on what shouldve been cd31 (5 days before next AF) if AF was on time, i should get a negative but i didnt i got a pos which is weird.

Now was your AF like your normal AF? And it looks like your OPK is going to turn positive soon because its a big difference between the 1st and 2nd. But seeing that you said you just had AF, ov shouldnt be occurring so soon. I have no clue whats going on. Maybe it wasnt AF after all. FXed for you.


----------



## almosthere

Well my AF is not normal since coming off BCPs I had two days of spotting then 2 days of a very very light flow, but counting my cycles, it should have been AF. And yes, it looks to me as if I am going to O way sooner than I should with a average 28 day cycle, so going to the store tonight with DH so I can keep testing, will update you with a pic tonight. 

And i really think you are pregnant, I am dying to hear the final news, how many more days til your apt??


----------



## mzswizz

5 more days because I suppose to go on the day of my 2nd missed cycle. But i might just have to go on Friday or Saturday because I work on Thursday :dohh:


----------



## miss_elle

FXd for everyone. i hope we get some good news after this freakingly long wait.

af still not arrived for me, ive been pretty nauseous and randomly threw up this morning (i NEVER throw up.. last time was 4 years ago when i had food poisoning). had a bfn on thursday so i think my hormones must be going crazy. i am going to folic acid just incase, im concerned because i never thought of taking it before now =/


----------



## mzswizz

you just reminded me i got to start taking the one a day multivitamin for women :dohh:


----------



## almosthere

so took OPK tonight, VERY light, lighter than last nights, perhaps because I used a different brand? are dollar store opks more sensitive with picking up LH than the CVS brand?


----------



## mzswizz

on the $ store brand opk box, it says sensitivity is at 25miu i dont know about cvs


----------



## almosthere

hm, i just checked and the CVS does not mention.


----------



## mzswizz

you should try the $tree brand then.


----------



## NotTooLate

Now 11 days late for AF and absolutely NO sign of her. :happydance:

I had sharp left ovary pain on Thursday (ovulation-type) but it only lasted 18 hours (always lasts 2-3 days during true ovulation). I had mild uterine cramping the next day (which I NEVER have during a regular cycle) and now the nausea & sore bbs/nipples have ratcheted up a few notches. Hoping it was a cyst doing its thing... my corpus luteum would be on the _right_ ovary, not the left. :shrug:

I've read a couple cases of women who continued to have ovary pain & cramps when ovulation & AF would have been if they hadn't been pregnant. Hope that's the case here. 

I'm out of HPTs and refuse to blow any more $$ on the damn things. My most recent :bfn: was Tuesday, #4 and I'm all out!! Calling Monday to make my first pre-natal appt. I'm not believing a :bfn: blood test until they ultrasound my uterus, because if I'm _not_ pregnant, something is seriously completely wrong with me... 

Deep inside I _know_ I'm pregnant, I'm just really disenfranchised with tests ATM. *sigh*

FX for our BFPs!! xoxo


----------



## DaisyAnne

Hello again ladies- 
So my period has now come and gone...it officially kicked into full gear 12 days late (literally started when I was in the doctor's office!) and I just got my blood test results back...it turns out they think I had a chemical pregnancy, but they're doing another blood test to be sure that's what it is. So, at least I have an answer as to why my period was so late!


----------



## miss_elle

DaisyAnne said:


> Hello again ladies-
> So my period has now come and gone...it officially kicked into full gear 12 days late (literally started when I was in the doctor's office!) and I just got my blood test results back...it turns out they think I had a chemical pregnancy, but they're doing another blood test to be sure that's what it is. So, at least I have an answer as to why my period was so late!

:hugs: FXd for next cycle!

if it were a chemical would it show up on a HPT?

i still have no AF. ive been headachey, heart burn, tender breasts, crampy and very tired. i think AF may actually be on its way. i havent tested in a week but purely because i know what the result will be =/ i wouldnt get a bfp this late.


----------



## miss_elle

btw im now CD70:cry:

my last AF was 6 Sept.

if AF had come on time id be due to ovulate this week..


----------



## danniemum2be

Still No AF. almost 4 weeks late. bleughhh the days seem to be flying by x


----------



## mzswizz

miss elle- we are around the same cd. im on cd68 and my lmp was sept 8th so we are only 2 days apart. still no AF for me neither. but will be going to the docs this weekend yay.

dannie-i know what you mean. Time is flying and still no answer is coming. I cant wait til i go to the doc so i can finally know whats going on.

AFM, going to the doc this weekend, no sign of af and my nipples still hurt from last week. Something has to be going on. The only time i had painful nipples was when i was pregnant. So something has to be going on and my bbs are starting to hurt like if i walk up and down the stairs.


----------



## DaisyAnne

miss_elle said:


> if it were a chemical would it show up on a HPT?

I'm just learning about chemical pregnancies- it's essentially a miscarriage at 5 weeks or under...usually your period won't be more than a few days late. Apparently you can get a positive pregnancy test early on- like before your period is supposed to start, but then you will get negatives as the hcg level decreases. A blood test would show if there are any low levels of hcg even when a pee test is negative-which could indicate an early miscarriage. You would've gotten your period by now if you had a chemical pregnancy- it even somewhat surprised my doc that I was 11 days late and a chem pregnancy.
They are going to test me again to see if the levels of hcg are decreasing to verify that it's a chem pregnancy and nothing else!


----------



## danniemum2be

goodluck at the doctors mzswizz i swear my nipples look darker, not the bit around it but the actual nipples look quite dark. iykwim havent tested in over a week cause i cba wasting money on something i know will say BFN x


----------



## mzswizz

daisy-GL i hope your levels increase instead of decrease

thanks dannie. I totally understand where you coming from. Im not doing anymore tests myself. I think im the same like you with the darker color and DH said my nipples have gotten bigger in size. He says they look like grapes now :shock: And they have a mind of their own because they decide when they want to be erect or not :nope:


----------



## danniemum2be

there quiet achey too. and ive also had lots of watery discharge. i constantly feel wet :shrug: xx


----------



## mzswizz

yes my nipples ache like anything rub against them hurt like heck, my bbs are feeling heavy now and i have lots of cm every day. I want bloodwork and U/S to find out whats going on.


----------



## danniemum2be

9 days till next AF is due so think i will wait till then, test again then go the doctors. i have felt like AF is about to start for 4 weeks straight now :( just wanna feel normal again now xx


----------



## mzswizz

i have 3 days before next AF would've been due so im just patiently waiting. because i know im going to miss it and then its going to be 2 missed cycles officially


----------



## almosthere

Good luck ladies, and lots of healthy baby dust!!!


----------



## miss_elle

i dont temp or anything but i do know my average temp is 36.6 (97.8) and has been since i was a child. i have taken my temp the last few days and it has been constantly 37.2 (98.8) not normal for me at all, im not sick or anything. could this be a good sign or am i just being silly? :D

i took another test today and i could see where the line should be, but didn't see any pink on it. so a BFN. i have been getting a lot of creamy/milky cm as well.

i feel like im stuck between a rock and a hard place....i dont want af because i want to be pregnant, but i also need af to start so i can get myself back on track.


----------



## mzswizz

i would say abnormal temp is a good sign


----------



## hatbox

Have any of you gone to the dr for a blood test? Some women never get a positive HPT but will get a positive on the blood test. That's what happened to me last time.


----------



## danniemum2be

i cant get the blood test till i miss my 2nd period which is in a week xx


----------



## mzswizz

im going on saturday for a blood test


----------



## hatbox

danniemum2be said:


> i cant get the blood test till i miss my 2nd period which is in a week xx

Well that's just crappy. I had to make mine give me one. He was offering to give me a med to kick start my period back up but I insisted on a blood test first. Good luck next week!


----------



## mzswizz

my 2nd period is due on thursday so by the time i get bloods done, i will be 2 cycles late.


----------



## hatbox

mzswizz said:


> my 2nd period is due on thursday so by the time i get bloods done, i will be 2 cycles late.

I sure do hope it's a positive!!


----------



## mzswizz

same here


----------



## DaisyAnne

me too!


----------



## miss_elle

me three :D


----------



## Charliegirl27

And me!
Well as for me the :witch: caught me 7 days late at a Rihanna concert! I'm happy though because I can get on with the :sex:!!! I'm going to try opk's though because I must have ov'd a week late than norm. Very odd. 

Good luck to the rest of you :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mzswizz

aww boo. How was the rihanna concert? And AF is still late for me. Tomorrow will make it 2 missed cycles so im excited


----------



## almosthere

mzwizz you have to be pregnant!

& sorry to hear AF arrived charliegirl, but way to be pos! woohoo! 

I am waiting to OV still here is tonights OPK lines! & the ones before. Tn is CD 9, hopefully ov within the next 5-7 days!
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 001.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 9









ov!!!! 002.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mzswizz

im praying that i am too


----------



## DaisyAnne

:witch:FXed for you...best wishes for your appointment, Mzswizz!

I had a couple spots of blood tonight, but my period has been over for 6 days (and we haven't dtd for a couple days)...so not sure what that was...maybe leftover craziness from my cycle and chemical preg? and while my boob pain has decreased in intensity a great deal, my boobs have continued to hurt quite a bit and usually it stops when my period hits. Really wish this cycle craziness would just stop- I don't know if it's just the hcg trying to get out of my system after the chem preg, or maybe I'm ovulating or what...I better get to BD soon


----------



## mzswizz

Daisy-Here's to hoping for a bfp this cycle for you :dust:

AFM, I have officially missed 2 AF cycles today yay :happydance:. Another milestone knocked down. This has been my longest cycle ever since the m/c and im excited. Now 2 more days before I get my bloodwork done so im happy because of that also. DH and i dtd last night and im feeling the exhaustion from it now. I have work in the next hour or so and I really dont feel like going in. Well atleast this is my final week before i move on to a new job because this job just isnt working out. So alot is going on, on my side. Also my sister is giving birth to my niece today via c-section yay :happydance: Congrats to you big sis!!!! So alot of good news. Also still no sign of AF, and the only thing i have is the nipples sensitivity and thats it oh yeah and the excess cm. But other than that, no pain, no fever, no bleeding, nothing so i think thats pretty good. Usually if it was AF, something shouldve triggered it by now or i wouldve had a sign pointing to it being AF but nope nothing. Im not taking any more OPKs and not going to buy any hpts neither. All i want now is bloods and U/S. So im excited. This is going to be a great week.


----------



## Charliegirl27

mzswizz said:


> aww boo. How was the rihanna concert? And AF is still late for me. Tomorrow will make it 2 missed cycles so im excited

Rihanna concert was excellent. She knows how to put on a good show! 
Stay positive this week. I hope the bloods and scan come back with a good result. Fx'd:flower:


----------



## danniemum2be

hope your tests come back positive

took another test yesterday and BFN again :cry:

4 weeks late tomorrow. next AF due a week tomoz xx


----------



## mzswizz

well i have officially missed 2 cycles yay!! well i dont know if its good or bad but im thinking more good then bad because since this has been my longest cycle since m/c occurred, also no sign of AF..im thinking pregnancy. Speaking of pregnancy, my sister gave birth to my niece this morning yay :happydance: congrats to her and i also got a call from Sprint and they want to do a job interview on Saturday so nothing but good news today.


----------



## mzswizz

going to get bloods drawn tonight


----------



## danniemum2be

oohh let us know how you get on. felt so ill today, havent been off the loo (tmi) xx


----------



## mzswizz

same here!!! i dont know whats going on and had a quick cramp


----------



## danniemum2be

i had it most of first trimester with LO. i have so many symptoms yet stil BFN x


----------



## mzswizz

my nipples still hurt. The sides of my bbs hurt now also and i have been peeing alot today and running to the bathroom because my stomach just isnt agreeing with me


----------



## miss_elle

congrats on becoming an aunty mzswizz! :happydance: lovely news, bet your little niece is making you broodier! 

good luck on the bloods, let us know how you get on!

ive been feeling pretty sh*tty today and have had lots of cm and cramping, i think it's a sign af is on its way. had another bfn yesterday however i noticed that if i look at the test strip from the side where the line should be there is pink on either side but theres no "positive line" across the front. if you get what i mean. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

i get what you're saying. Hopefully that just means our bodies, have so much hcg that its hard to detect on hpts. And my niece looks like a diva...that means patience and alot of wine :rofl:


----------



## danniemum2be

my bb's are still killing too and ive cramped for 5 weeks straight, ive been so tired today too. (well it is 20 to 1 in the morning here so im obv tired now) but ive had so little energy all day xx


----------



## mzswizz

its only 7:44pm here in florida and i already want to sleep and not only does my nipples hurt but the sides of my bbs hurt now and i have been cramping on and off for the past hour so i dont know whats going on


----------



## Wantinga4th

WOW! I have just read this whole thread and you ladies are far more patient than i am.

I hope you get your BFPs.

I may join you all if that is ok - granted i am only 3 days late but for the last year my cycle has been between 28-34 days with an average of 32 and i am now on CD 35 with symptoms on and off.

I can't believe some of you have to wait until you have missed two cycles before you can see your Dr, do you mean you have to wait that long before seeing your GP or OBGYN?

I know that if the witch hasn't shown up by the middle of next week that will make me a week late and i will be going to my GP then and he will send me for bloods and do a pregnancy test in his office.


----------



## mzswizz

well usually if i am late, i think my doc would just say give it a week and if nothing happens, he would've done something but i wanted to go in if i missed 2 cycles because then they would work faster to figure out whats wrong and just wouldnt do bloodwork. They would do bloodwork and U/S at that point and also my AF has been 2 weeks late before but now im actually 36 days (2 cycles late)


----------



## The Alchemist

mzswizz said:


> well usually if i am late, i think my doc would just say give it a week and if nothing happens, he would've done something but i wanted to go in if i missed 2 cycles because then they would work faster to figure out whats wrong and just wouldnt do bloodwork. They would do bloodwork and U/S at that point and also my AF has been 2 weeks late before but now im actually 36 days (2 cycles late)

Have you gone to the doctor's yet? Wasn't it today? FXxxxxxx


----------



## mzswizz

yes i was suppose to go today but DH ended up having to do another repair on his job so now i got to go tomorrow ugh. My patience is starting to wear thin. I have waited 2 cycles now i think i shouldnt be doing anymore waiting now.


----------



## TracyE.

Ladies, I have spent my Friday evening reading this entire thread and while I am very sorry that some of you have been going though this for so long, I have to say that I am grateful that I am not alone. I normally have a 30-32 day cycle, never later than 32 days, and I have never missed a period. But I am going on 6 days late now. Like several of you, my doctor has told me to wait it out and see what happens. I took a hpt yesterday morning and got a BFN. Just wanted to let you all know that I really appreciated reading all your posts and I will be sending baby dust and BFP thoughts to all of you :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

FXed for you Tracy. I am currently 2 months late for my AF. LMP is Sept. 8th so you can just imagine. I am going to the docs tomorrow. I didnt talk to my docs before because I didnt want to hear the dreaded wait another week and also i was kind of just playing the wait and see game because my AF was once 2 weeks late. But it has never been 2 months late?! The only time that happened was when I was in high school and it was all whacky but after the m/c, i had 35 day cycles. So this is something new. I never missed a cycle since being married actually so for like almost 3 yrs so yeah totally new.


----------



## TracyE.

mzswizz said:


> FXed for you Tracy. I am currently 2 months late for my AF. LMP is Sept. 8th so you can just imagine. I am going to the docs tomorrow. I didnt talk to my docs before because I didnt want to hear the dreaded wait another week and also i was kind of just playing the wait and see game because my AF was once 2 weeks late. But it has never been 2 months late?! The only time that happened was when I was in high school and it was all whacky but after the m/c, i had 35 day cycles. So this is something new. I never missed a cycle since being married actually so for like almost 3 yrs so yeah totally new.

mzswizz, from reading all your posts you have been so patient and SO much more calm than I every could have been. I am also pretty convinced that you are going to be rewarded with a BFP from the docs very soon :happydance:


----------



## The Alchemist

TracyE. said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> FXed for you Tracy. I am currently 2 months late for my AF. LMP is Sept. 8th so you can just imagine. I am going to the docs tomorrow. I didnt talk to my docs before because I didnt want to hear the dreaded wait another week and also i was kind of just playing the wait and see game because my AF was once 2 weeks late. But it has never been 2 months late?! The only time that happened was when I was in high school and it was all whacky but after the m/c, i had 35 day cycles. So this is something new. I never missed a cycle since being married actually so for like almost 3 yrs so yeah totally new.
> 
> mzswizz, from reading all your posts you have been so patient and SO much more calm than I every could have been. I am also pretty convinced that you are going to be rewarded with a BFP from the docs very soon :happydance:Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking. I am pretty sure she is.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Tracy and Alchemist. I hope I am rewarded myself. DH is going to try and get off early so we can go get the bloodwork today. Well my interview for Sprint is today yay im excited and also i woke up this morning feeling :sick: but i think it was due to the swedish fish candy i had last night. I ate a whole bag by myself :blush: Last night was uncomfortable. Not only do my nipples hurt but now my bbs are getting sore :dohh:. So now the sides of my bbs hurt and now I fear walking up and down the stairs :rofl: But i couldnt sleep on my side because my arm was pressing against the side and it hurt so bad so i had to pretty much lay on my back. I tell you bbs pain doesnt feel good at all. I better be pregnant because I dont know what else could explain this.


----------



## Wantinga4th

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Tracy and Alchemist. I hope I am rewarded myself. DH is going to try and get off early so we can go get the bloodwork today. Well my interview for Sprint is today yay im excited and also i woke up this morning feeling :sick: but i think it was due to the swedish fish candy i had last night. I ate a whole bag by myself :blush: Last night was uncomfortable. Not only do my nipples hurt but now my bbs are getting sore :dohh:. So now the sides of my bbs hurt and now I fear walking up and down the stairs :rofl: But i couldnt sleep on my side because my arm was pressing against the side and it hurt so bad so i had to pretty much lay on my back. I tell you bbs pain doesnt feel good at all. I better be pregnant because I dont know what else could explain this.

GL mzswizz - i hope you get your BFP, you have been so patient i know i couldn't have been.

Well i am out for this month - AF arrived late this afternoon, oh well onwards to next month.

Good luck to everyone who is waiting x


----------



## mzswizz

thanks wanting. Booo AF got you how many days late was AF for you?


----------



## almosthere

O man, Miswizz this anticipation is killing me, get your booty in that office now, I am dying to here how far along you are!!! :happydance: GL hope it means your BFP today!!!


----------



## mzswizz

i hope it means bfp today tooo!!!! im anxious and nervous all in one :haha: i got a job interview and also i got to do a little grocery shopping. After the bloodwork, whether they come back positive or negative, we are demanding an U/S because been more than 2 months late...something is up. I got my money more on bfp subconsciously :blush:


----------



## danniemum2be

eeeek goodluck today! cant wait to hear you got your BFP! xxx


----------



## mzswizz

i think i would get my results on monday but still results are results. Im ready ot hear the bloods came back positive. If they tell me they're negative, im going to go get an u/s


----------



## TracyE.

Good luck to you! The witch got me today, 6 days late, so I am bummed. :witch::brat::hissy:


----------



## mzswizz

Tracy-aww boo stupid AF. Dont she know we dont want her to come


----------



## danniemum2be

29 days late tonight. its going so fast. next AF due friday xx


----------



## mzswizz

2 months 2 days late today and im getting cramping like when i was pregnant the last time


----------



## The Alchemist

Mswizz, good luck, dear. But I'm not gonna lie. Your suspense is killing me. Think I'm just going to wait for monday to come back to this thread, lol.


----------



## The Alchemist

Is there anybody else in here who's still waiting for either af or bfp?


----------



## mzswizz

Same here the suspense is killing me too :rofl:


----------



## danniemum2be

i'll probably be in bed by the time your back from the docs sice its 10pm here but im dying to know what they say etc. dying for a pee AGAIN! xx


----------



## mzswizz

well if anything they usually do the bloodwork and i wont know anything until 2 days from now. Even though, its an urgent care center, its not the hopsital so i wont get fast results.


----------



## miss_elle

well ladies, i felt a gush and ran to the toilet thinking AF had arrived.... and nothing?? this happened last time i had AF, so looks like the :witch: might get me tomorrow..


----------



## mzswizz

I did the same but it was just watery discharge :shrug:


----------



## ilysilly

May I ask why you haven't tested yet? Are you taking prenatals at least?

:dust: to all of you!


----------



## mzswizz

Is that question for me? If so, i have tested i had 1 pos and the rest neg and then i was getting pos opks so im going to get bloodwork done and i also miss 2 months' AF


----------



## danniemum2be

we've all tested BFNs yet no period over 4 weeks late for me. my doc wont see me till next week when ive missed 2nd period x


----------



## DaisyAnne

mzswizz, I so want to know right along with all of us! I am just waiting to hear your news :D 

I really truly think that us ladies know deep down in our gut what our bodies are doing- but we fear hoping too much, or we want it to be positive so badly that we get it all clouded- but I really do think we posses that gut instinct deep down.

My 2nd blood test came back and verified that I had a chem pregnancy (a miscarriage under 5 weeks)...I was 11 days late and even when my period came, I still felt deep down like I had been pregnant no matter what anyone said- and the blood tests confirmed my gut even when my doctor expected me to 100% have a negative blood test. Anyhow, I'm just not worrying about it this month, as I'm sure my O is going to be way off, and then hopefully by Christmas we can start tracking again :)

Miss Elle- good luck! keep us posted...you are staying so calm with such a late period, which is so difficult for most of us!


----------



## Wantinga4th

DaisyAnne said:


> mzswizz, I so want to know right along with all of us! I am just waiting to hear your news :D
> 
> I really truly think that us ladies know deep down in our gut what our bodies are doing- but we fear hoping too much, or we want it to be positive so badly that we get it all clouded- but I really do think we posses that gut instinct deep down.
> 
> My 2nd blood test came back and verified that I had a chem pregnancy (a miscarriage under 5 weeks)...I was 11 days late and even when my period came, I still felt deep down like I had been pregnant no matter what anyone said- and the blood tests confirmed my gut even when my doctor expected me to 100% have a negative blood test. Anyhow, I'm just not worrying about it this month, as I'm sure my O is going to be way off, and then hopefully by Christmas we can start tracking again :)
> 
> Miss Elle- good luck! keep us posted...you are staying so calm with such a late period, which is so difficult for most of us!

Daisyanne - i am following this thread to see what happens with mzswizz.

:hugs: i am sorry you had a chemical pregnancy - i hope you get your BFP soon :thumbup:


----------



## danniemum2be

how did you get on yesterday???


----------



## miss_elle

im so sorry daisyanne:hugs: hoping for a new year BFP for you!

no AF yet.. i did a test this morning and there was a faint _faint _line which disappeared after an hour...did another one a few hours late and there was nothing?!?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







norm.jpg
File size: 110.6 KB
Views: 21









invert.jpg
File size: 110.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## miss_elle

i think we should rename this thread.. let me know if you guys have any ideas.:winkwink:


----------



## pichi

hold onto your pee as long as poss and pee on another stick. that looks like a +hpt but, since you said it come up after an hour it could be an evap :(

i've never been late for af in my life and now i find myself on 16dpo with nothing but sore boobies and back :haha:


----------



## miss_elle

pichi said:


> hold onto your pee as long as poss and pee on another stick. that looks like a +hpt but, since you said it come up after an hour it could be an evap :(
> 
> i've never been late for af in my life and now i find myself on 16dpo with nothing but sore boobies and back :haha:

i will do, ive been holding up and not drinking much to do another test later :D. it came up immediately, but disppeared again after an hour!

have you tested yet?!


----------



## pichi

Yeah I've tested 2 or 3 times but nothing :( I think my chart shows a blatent temp rise signifying ov but I have no clue what's going on :/


----------



## echo

POAS.com has listings of test comparisons...including 'disappearing positives', which if I am not mistaken, is still a positive!

Retest and good luck!


----------



## miss_elle

reading POAS it says if a line disappears you're most probably not pregnant =/


----------



## echo

miss_elle said:


> reading POAS it says if a line disappears you're most probably not pregnant =/

:( Sorry, been a while since I read it.


----------



## mzswizz

morning ladies. i will get my blood results by tuesday :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

oh no, I was hoping by tomorrow! Well hopefully when you get your result, I'll get my pos OPK, I am due for it tomorrow, but lines are light, but I am still trying to stay hopeful!


----------



## mzswizz

I was hoping the same too but i guess the weekend doesnt count for results


----------



## mzswizz

So do you think you just had a whacky cycle and now you are due to ovulate? I been getting pos OPKs every day even when i thought i just missed last month's and was due for the next on the 17th but nope 4 days before the 17th still getting pos OPKs


----------



## almosthere

You must be pregnant if they are pos, very good sign! And yes coming off bcp's after taking only the first week of a new pack must have really messed up my cycles, but I think it helped to recalculate my possible OV days and am hoping I am back n track this month to O. I don't have know if I O'd in Sept or Oct since I didn't OPK, so really nervous to see if I am actually able to get preg or not yet!.


----------



## beatlemom82

miss_elle said:


> So the :witch: is 9 days late, I just did a test (not FMU) and it's negative. No faint line, no evap, zilch, zero, nada.
> 
> I'm so confused, could it be negative because it's the afternoon or is it more likely that I'm just not pregnant?
> 
> I have used a FRER so it's a decent brand.
> 
> :shrug:

i am the same way. just one day later then you. all the hpts i took were negative. 

so i went to the docs and got a blood test. i should have my results either way tomorrow. at this point i don't know what to think.

ive been having symptoms. so either all the tests were defective lol or i am crazy.


----------



## mzswizz

I cant wait for my results! Im hoping they come back positive.


----------



## danniemum2be

mzswizz im sure its going to be BFP!! 4 weeks 2 days late for me and counting cycle day 66! x


----------



## mzswizz

2 months 3 days late and i think cd74. I feel bloated and nauseous.


----------



## miss_elle

beatlemom82 said:


> i am the same way. just one day later then you. all the hpts i took were negative.
> 
> so i went to the docs and got a blood test. i should have my results either way tomorrow. at this point i don't know what to think.
> 
> ive been having symptoms. so either all the tests were defective lol or i am crazy.

good luck with your results, i have my FXd for a BFP for you! :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Well this sucks. I wiped and i see pink and it looks like its going to turn to AF :cry: DH said it doesnt mean nothing but i think the wait is over.


----------



## almosthere

let's hope for the best until any real flow comes! GL and FX for you! :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

So far from checking, its getting lighter but when i checked my cervix, my cp is super high and its soft in there and its still some bleeding but not alot :shrug: DH thinks that its really not AF and its spotting after sex but we shall see. Its not really anything leaking out. Its only when i wipe or try to force it by pushing or something. When i went to go pee from the first time, it wasnt really anything when i wiped. Im confused so just going to see what happens.


----------



## almosthere

hopefully it stops. AFM I am sad, my cervix was WICKED high I could hardly read it the past few days and then today I checked and it is the lowest it has ever been, does this mean my body tried to OV but didn't? I thought it was supposed to be high and open right before OV and I am supposed to OV tomorrow, what is going on!! =(


----------



## hatbox

mzswizz said:


> So far from checking, its getting lighter but when i checked my cervix, my cp is super high and its soft in there and its still some bleeding but not alot :shrug: DH thinks that its really not AF and its spotting after sex but we shall see. Its not really anything leaking out. Its only when i wipe or try to force it by pushing or something. When i went to go pee from the first time, it wasnt really anything when i wiped. Im confused so just going to see what happens.

I used to get spotting after sex sometimes while pregnant with my other two. Fx'd that this is what that is!


----------



## danniemum2be

you may have just burst a blood vessel after sex. i had very heavy bleeds after sex when i was pregnant with Maisie near the end i had to be induced cause it kept happening. lets hope youve just knocked against your cervix a bit during sex x


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> So far from checking, its getting lighter but when i checked my cervix, my cp is super high and its soft in there and its still some bleeding but not alot :shrug: DH thinks that its really not AF and its spotting after sex but we shall see. Its not really anything leaking out. Its only when i wipe or try to force it by pushing or something. When i went to go pee from the first time, it wasnt really anything when i wiped. Im confused so just going to see what happens.

if you are wiping often then it won't seem like a lot of spotting, hopefully it's just normal pregnancy spotting, or even an IB depending on when you ov'd! the results tomorrow will reveal all :hugs:


----------



## TracyE.

mzswizz, I still think you are pg. And I hope that you are just experiencing some normal, although annoying, spotting. My AF came 6 days late, lasted for a day, and now I have been having some pinkish/brownish spotting the last two days. Not sure what mine means either. Good luck and let us know what happens, can't wait to hear!!:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. 

Dannie-When you said very heavy bleeding...was it like an AF?

AFM, i got my results back from the urgent care center and the results are........positive! Now im freaking out because im bleeding. So i called up my ob/gyn and told them the situation. They told me to stay off my feet and come in when the bleeding stops so they can do an U/S. And the nurse tried to put my mind at ease saying i should not worry if there is no clots and unbearable cramping. I told her dh and i dtd yesterday and i had mild cramps etc. She said well some women have bleeding after sex and depending on how far along a woman is depends on the amount. Also, she said some women have bleeding like a normal period and end with successful pregnancies. The funny thing is DH was saying the same thing and also me and him noticed that my areolas are getting darker :shock: I cant wait for this bleeding to stop. Im hoping its not another m/c.


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Dannie-When you said very heavy bleeding...was it like an AF?
> 
> AFM, i got my results back from the urgent care center and the results are........positive! Now im freaking out because im bleeding. So i called up my ob/gyn and told them the situation. They told me to stay off my feet and come in when the bleeding stops so they can do an U/S. And the nurse tried to put my mind at ease saying i should not worry if there is no clots and unbearable cramping. I told her dh and i dtd yesterday and i had mild cramps etc. She said well some women have bleeding after sex and depending on how far along a woman is depends on the amount. Also, she said some women have bleeding like a normal period and end with successful pregnancies. The funny thing is DH was saying the same thing and also me and him noticed that my areolas are getting darker :shock: I cant wait for this bleeding to stop. Im hoping its not another m/c.

woooohooo congrats!:happydance:

big question is, did you ovulate late or just not show positive on the hpts?! only the u/s will tell :D


----------



## danniemum2be

omg congrats!!!! i knew it!!

mine only lasted a few hours but they were pretty heavy. like id stand up after dtd and blood would gush down my leg and id bleed for a little while after, the first time it happened i was in tears thought i was losing her but when they checked me my cervix was fine and they couldnt really see where it had come from xx


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies. 

Well mines didnt happen right after. We dtd in the morning around 9-10 and i didnt start bleeding until around 5-6pm and its been here ever since. So i dont know whats wrong but we did noticed today my areolas are getting darker so that must be a good sign


----------



## danniemum2be

are you having pain with it? if not then i wouldnt stress to much hun! xxx


----------



## mzswizz

no not really im not having any pain. I only had a mild cramp that came and went away. Nothing unbearable or anything. I just hope its not a m/c. From the calculator, I would be 9.6 weeks today.


----------



## Leese

mzswizz said:


> no not really im not having any pain. I only had a mild cramp that came and went away. Nothing unbearable or anything. I just hope its not a m/c. From the calculator, I would be 9.6 weeks today.

I knew one of us had to be PG after all that waiting!! i've been keeping an eye on this thread!

So happy for you chicka! try not to worry! praying for a sticky bean for you!!! xxxx


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Leese. This just proves...we cant believe what the tests say. We know our bodies!!! Im thinking if any of you have AF now, it could've been a chemical pregnancy.


----------



## danniemum2be

if she hasnt arrived by then im going to book an appointment for next monday as friday i will have missed 2 periods.

if theres no pain then i dont think it will be a mc try not to worry lovely just rest as much as you can xx


----------



## hatbox

mzswizz said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Dannie-When you said very heavy bleeding...was it like an AF?
> 
> AFM, i got my results back from the urgent care center and the results are........positive! Now im freaking out because im bleeding. So i called up my ob/gyn and told them the situation. They told me to stay off my feet and come in when the bleeding stops so they can do an U/S. And the nurse tried to put my mind at ease saying i should not worry if there is no clots and unbearable cramping. I told her dh and i dtd yesterday and i had mild cramps etc. She said well some women have bleeding after sex and depending on how far along a woman is depends on the amount. Also, she said some women have bleeding like a normal period and end with successful pregnancies. The funny thing is DH was saying the same thing and also me and him noticed that my areolas are getting darker :shock: I cant wait for this bleeding to stop. Im hoping its not another m/c.

Congrats officially! :yipee: 
As to the bleeding, I'll tell you a bit of my story. With both of my healthy pregnancies, I spotted. Not just a drop here or there. But like the day before a period spotting. It went on for one to two weeks. They did a u/s with my last child and I had a clot under the placenta causing mine. It stopped. I did spot here and there later on after sex but nothing major. Both of my children were born 9 months later and are 8 and 4 now. So don't panic.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. The reason why I was worried because i am having period like bleeding thats why. Hopefully it stops.


----------



## miss_elle

were you told what your hcg levels were?

had you done a hpt in the past few weeks or just opks?


----------



## beatlemom82

Blood text came back negative. I don't get it. Im done trying to figure it out. Its too stressful. So all I can do is wait til af comes. If she doesn't show by next week ill make an appt.


----------



## almosthere

mzswizz said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Dannie-When you said very heavy bleeding...was it like an AF?
> 
> AFM, i got my results back from the urgent care center and the results are........positive! Now im freaking out because im bleeding. So i called up my ob/gyn and told them the situation. They told me to stay off my feet and come in when the bleeding stops so they can do an U/S. And the nurse tried to put my mind at ease saying i should not worry if there is no clots and unbearable cramping. I told her dh and i dtd yesterday and i had mild cramps etc. She said well some women have bleeding after sex and depending on how far along a woman is depends on the amount. Also, she said some women have bleeding like a normal period and end with successful pregnancies. The funny thing is DH was saying the same thing and also me and him noticed that my areolas are getting darker :shock: I cant wait for this bleeding to stop. Im hoping its not another m/c.

Woohoo! we all knew it, but what a great thing to get a final confirmation! I am sure you are fine. So does this mean you are already over 2mos along?! yipee!! :flower:


----------



## almosthere

mzswizz said:


> no not really im not having any pain. I only had a mild cramp that came and went away. Nothing unbearable or anything. I just hope its not a m/c. From the calculator, I would be 9.6 weeks today.

oops nvm i skipped a page. :haha: Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyAnne

Congrats, Mzswizz!:hugs: That is exciting!!! :happydance: As far as the bleeding goes, I'm sure that's stressful, but bleeding does not mean anything bad in pregnancy- it is not something to measure what's going on with our bodies when pregnant since many pregnant women experience it for different reasons...I've read that you should only be concerned if the bleeding comes along with pain


----------



## DaisyAnne

beatlemom82 said:


> Blood text came back negative. I don't get it. Im done trying to figure it out. Its too stressful. So all I can do is wait til af comes. If she doesn't show by next week ill make an appt.

Ugh, I know what you mean...I was so devastated when my period came after all the wait and uncertainty and hope! How late are you? Was it the kind of blood test that just said yes or no? or the kind that measures the HCG?
Waiting can be so stressful...taking a couple days to let myself just be sad and upset about it helped...that and crying on DH's shoulder a little!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies and no they only told me it was positive. and i only was taking opks.


----------



## pichi

well at 16/17dpo and 5 days late i think i'm about to get a visit from AF. got peachy gunk and some red blood when i checked CP u__u


----------



## beatlemom82

DaisyAnne said:


> beatlemom82 said:
> 
> 
> Blood text came back negative. I don't get it. Im done trying to figure it out. Its too stressful. So all I can do is wait til af comes. If she doesn't show by next week ill make an appt.
> 
> Ugh, I know what you mean...I was so devastated when my period came after all the wait and uncertainty and hope! How late are you? Was it the kind of blood test that just said yes or no? or the kind that measures the HCG?
> Waiting can be so stressful...taking a couple days to let myself just be sad and upset about it helped...that and crying on DH's shoulder a little!Click to expand...

it was a test that indicated yes or no, a qualitative. i am 11 days late.


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> thanks ladies and no they only told me it was positive. and i only was taking opks.

are you curious to test and see if it comes up positive now? might be useful for future reference, knowing if hpt's work for you or not :thumbup:


----------



## miss_elle

beatlemom82 said:


> Blood text came back negative. I don't get it. Im done trying to figure it out. Its too stressful. So all I can do is wait til af comes. If she doesn't show by next week ill make an appt.

have you been tracking your ovulation?
:hugs: hopefully you'll get some good news soon


----------



## miss_elle

pichi said:


> well at 16/17dpo and 5 days late i think i'm about to get a visit from AF. got peachy gunk and some red blood when i checked CP u__u

:hugs: lets hope the witch stays away


----------



## pichi

thanks hun. i am a bit disappointed but if i'm honest i'd rather have her come and we can start on a new cycle. i've never ever had a LP as long as 16 days! 12 days is max for me


----------



## beatlemom82

Congrats, Mzswizz!


----------



## beatlemom82

miss_elle said:


> beatlemom82 said:
> 
> 
> Blood text came back negative. I don't get it. Im done trying to figure it out. Its too stressful. So all I can do is wait til af comes. If she doesn't show by next week ill make an appt.
> 
> have you been tracking your ovulation?
> :hugs: hopefully you'll get some good news soonClick to expand...

i have been doing bbt. its still high thats why im confused.


----------



## miss_elle

pichi said:


> thanks hun. i am a bit disappointed but if i'm honest i'd rather have her come and we can start on a new cycle. i've never ever had a LP as long as 16 days! 12 days is max for me

it sounds like you may have ovulated late, as LPs are normally pretty consistant.

im on CD 77, going slightly mad :rofl:


----------



## pichi

no i defo ov'd when i did. grr


----------



## miss_elle

well, after another bfn this morning i've pretty much come to terms with the fact that i'm 99.9% likely to not be pregnant so am just waiting for AF and going to try and get TTC off my mind. :nope:

if i pop out a baby in june i will eat my words lol.:haha:


----------



## pichi

well AF got me after letting me get to 16dpo... started this morning which would make me 17dpo... 17 high temperatures after O indicates pregnancy... so girls that are late maybe you've all just ov'd late. this is why i like temping B)


----------



## MrsMoo72

mzswizz said:


> Thanks. The reason why I was worried because i am having period like bleeding thats why. Hopefully it stops.

Hiya
Just wanted to let you know that when i was about 6 weeks along with my DS (who is now a terrible 2yo!) i had period-like bleeding that started with a few days of brown spotting then felt like full af. I had a u/s at 7 weeks and it showed an extra-chorionic heamorrhage - they explained it like when the eggy implanted it caused a bit of bruising on uterus wall and it was this that was comin away so was very similar to af bleeding. My fingers are tightly crossed for you, gl xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

did another test last night. BFN. 3 more days till next AF is due. not sure if she will arrive or not, we shall see x


----------



## mzswizz

miss_elle-Its not over until AF comes. I only had 1 faint pos test and the rest negative and now look i got a positive blood test so its possible.

pichi-boo AF came. why does she always play games with us. She just needs to disappear so we all can have bfps!


----------



## The Alchemist

mzswizz said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Dannie-When you said very heavy bleeding...was it like an AF?
> 
> AFM, i got my results back from the urgent care center and the results are........positive! Now im freaking out because im bleeding. So i called up my ob/gyn and told them the situation. They told me to stay off my feet and come in when the bleeding stops so they can do an U/S. And the nurse tried to put my mind at ease saying i should not worry if there is no clots and unbearable cramping. I told her dh and i dtd yesterday and i had mild cramps etc. She said well some women have bleeding after sex and depending on how far along a woman is depends on the amount. Also, she said some women have bleeding like a normal period and end with successful pregnancies. The funny thing is DH was saying the same thing and also me and him noticed that my areolas are getting darker :shock: I cant wait for this bleeding to stop. Im hoping its not another m/c.

Well, well, well! I knew you were!

A very merry congratulations to you and the hubby :flower: 

Your journey has begun....


----------



## mzswizz

thanks alchemist


----------



## The Alchemist

MrsMoo72 said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. The reason why I was worried because i am having period like bleeding thats why. Hopefully it stops.
> 
> Hiya
> Just wanted to let you know that when i was about 6 weeks along with my DS (who is now a terrible 2yo!) i had period-like bleeding that started with a few days of brown spotting then felt like full af. I had a u/s at 7 weeks and it showed an extra-chorionic heamorrhage - they explained it like when the eggy implanted it caused a bit of bruising on uterus wall and it was this that was comin away so was very similar to af bleeding. My fingers are tightly crossed for you, gl xxxClick to expand...

This is what happened to me too. The diagnosis is subchorionic hemorrhage. I spotted, which became heavier and then it gushed out of me. Pretty scary stuff, that day. But ultrasound showed that the bleeding was around the sac so that's a good thing. I thought for sure I was losing her but she was okay!

---------------------

Mzswizz, try not to worry about that spotting. Drink plenty of water. In some cases, we spot with minor cramps if the body is dehydrated. And probably your dtd might have caused it also. Has it lighten up though?


----------



## mzswizz

it has. im not running through so many pads now. i only used like 3 today compared to the 5 or 6 i used yesterday.


----------



## hatbox

I also had pretty decent spotting during weeks 4-6 or so with both my pregnancies. It was due to a blood clot between the placenta and uterine wall. Both times the clot reabsorbed and all was fine.


----------



## mzswizz

what type of bleeding was it? was it heavy bleeding?


----------



## hatbox

It was between spotting and a period like flow. It was intermittent I guess since I wasn't really filling up pads. It started at 4 weeks with my first and 4 1/2 with my second one. It started lightly only when I wiped and then got heavier, but wasn't quite my full on periods which are very heavy. It was bright red and ended as brown like a period would. I can't recall at the beginning but I think it was also red, just little of it.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks for the info. i cant wait for my scan


----------



## hatbox

That will help a lot. Knowing what's going on is much better than the things people come up with on their own! Fx'd.


----------



## mzswizz

yeah even dh notices im worried. But i just pray all is well. Its been 19 months after m/c so i hope and pray it doesnt repeat itself.


----------



## hatbox

Praying that it won't be anything like that.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Its day 4 and the bleeding is still going. Ladies have told me times where their bleeding lasted weeks. I hope i dont be like that. Every day i am getting more and more nauseous :sick: so i know thats a good thing and my bbs and nipples soreness is getting worse too. So i guess stronger signs are good signs.


----------



## almosthere

think positive, you will be fine!! Send your bundle good vibes =)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks. It looks like its getting lighter so hopefully it stops soon. But im thinking positive. As long as im not in any intense pain, I am good.


----------



## almosthere

And woohoo, just got my darkest OPK yet, but not pos. Will test again tonight before DH gets home!! I am very hopful I may ov. by the 25th!


----------



## mzswizz

i hope so too. Hopefully you conceive a by thanksgiving! what a funny story that would be.


----------



## almosthere

Haha, yes, I will be thankful for conceiving, or at least for my pos OPK!!! :haha: Really crossing my fingers that is the case and I OV tn, I am just sso excitd and hopeful since my line finally got darker for once! IF not, I am off to CVS to buy MOOREEE OPKS tn after DH comes home from work! :baby:


----------



## almosthere

And we BD last night which puts us in a great position already for timing =)


----------



## mzswizz

yes already you have good timing. FXed that you conceive a november baby!!!! Well good news on my end also, when i used the bathroom just now, no blood leaked into the toilet, but its still there. Just there when i wipe so it might end tomorrow which im praying is what's going to happen.


----------



## almosthere

woohoo! :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

i know im happy for now. So just got to wait and see. I think it was because dh and i dtd.


----------



## almosthere

yes, and you are also in the safety zone soon!!! So soon you will be able to worry less and less =)


----------



## mzswizz

and just when it looks like its going to stop...it starts back but its still not as heavy as before.


----------



## miss_elle

i have no symptoms so pregnancy is extremely unlikely :shrug: may as well admit defeat lol.

you can understand why women think they've had their period when it's so common to bleed in early pregnancy !


----------



## mzswizz

that is so true. but you are not out yet. just like that show i didnt know i was pregnant, it can happen.


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> that is so true. but you are not out yet. just like that show i didnt know i was pregnant, it can happen.

is it possible that you ovulated late, so aren't as far along? have you had your ultrasound yet?

i know i should be positive but if the tests aren't why should i return the favour :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

lol thats funny and it could be possible. havent been for u/s yet.


----------



## danniemum2be

2 more days till AF due. if she doesnt turn up im off docs. i doubt im preg so somethings gotta be up :( xx


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully you are pregnant and if not, praying its something minor.


----------



## almosthere

ladies, OPK question. I took one this morning at 9 and it was the darkest one yet, like 70/80 percent there for equal color to the control line. Then I kept dehydrated & tested around 6 tonight and its half the color. Could my surge have been over night and I missed it, or super early today/during the day and just died down? Last month on the 22nd and last night (also the 22nd) I had horrible cramping, bloating, and came close to throwing up...coincidence, or ov? And oth last night and this month it happened around the same time! like 9 or 10pm....


----------



## mzswizz

im saying its ov signs. Hoping you caught the egg. I would say when the opk was the darkest, thats when you ovulated. Wasnt it the darkest this morning?

AFM, well ladies i decided to go to the ER and find out whats going on. My gut was telling me to prepare for the worst and well it was right. The u/s showed no hb measuring 9.2. And the twist was not only was there one but i was pregnant with twins! They looked like angels. DH and I cried and talked so i feel much better but just as I found out, they were taken away. They were beautiful and i guess God that the world couldnt hand their beauty. I am trying to be strong and keep the PMA. I am m/c naturally this time around though. Atleast I went pass 5 weeks this time. Im getting further along so thats a good thing right? My mind is a complete mess but I do appreciate the love and support. I will continue being on here and checking in with you ladies butttttttttttt when I get the okay to go......we are trying immediately :rofl: I needed a good laugh right now. R.I.P. to my angels but this is only the beginning of our journey.


----------



## almosthere

yes darkest this morning, but tonight's was lighter...I think I may have Od, but thought I needed a positive OPK to have actually gotten O...


----------



## mzswizz

i would say you o'd this morning then. Depending on the brand of OPKs you have, usually describes the coloration for a positive.


----------



## 21Rach

So sorry for your losses :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

mzswizz said:


> im saying its ov signs. Hoping you caught the egg. I would say when the opk was the darkest, thats when you ovulated. Wasnt it the darkest this morning?
> 
> AFM, well ladies i decided to go to the ER and find out whats going on. My gut was telling me to prepare for the worst and well it was right. The u/s showed no hb measuring 9.2. And the twist was not only was there one but i was pregnant with twins! They looked like angels. DH and I cried and talked so i feel much better but just as I found out, they were taken away. They were beautiful and i guess God that the world couldnt hand their beauty. I am trying to be strong and keep the PMA. I am m/c naturally this time around though. Atleast I went pass 5 weeks this time. Im getting further along so thats a good thing right? My mind is a complete mess but I do appreciate the love and support. I will continue being on here and checking in with you ladies butttttttttttt when I get the okay to go......we are trying immediately :rofl: I needed a good laugh right now. R.I.P. to my angels but this is only the beginning of our journey.

Im sooo sorry hunny, I was rooting for you. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## beatlemom82

So sorry to hear. Hugs to you and the DH.



mzswizz said:


> im saying its ov signs. Hoping you caught the egg. I would say when the opk was the darkest, thats when you ovulated. Wasnt it the darkest this morning?
> 
> AFM, well ladies i decided to go to the ER and find out whats going on. My gut was telling me to prepare for the worst and well it was right. The u/s showed no hb measuring 9.2. And the twist was not only was there one but i was pregnant with twins! They looked like angels. DH and I cried and talked so i feel much better but just as I found out, they were taken away. They were beautiful and i guess God that the world couldnt hand their beauty. I am trying to be strong and keep the PMA. I am m/c naturally this time around though. Atleast I went pass 5 weeks this time. Im getting further along so thats a good thing right? My mind is a complete mess but I do appreciate the love and support. I will continue being on here and checking in with you ladies butttttttttttt when I get the okay to go......we are trying immediately :rofl: I needed a good laugh right now. R.I.P. to my angels but this is only the beginning of our journey.


----------



## laodicean

mzswizz said:


> My mind is a complete mess but I do appreciate the love and support. I will continue being on here and checking in with you ladies butttttttttttt when I get the okay to go......we are trying immediately :rofl: I needed a good laugh right now. R.I.P. to my angels but this is only the beginning of our journey.

mzswizz, I have been keeping an eye on this thread and silently rooting for you and you DH for the last couple of weeks, and it broke my heart to read your news this morning.

I just wanted to say that you are inspirational, and I'm glad that there are people like yourself and the DH in the world who refused to get knocked down! Your attitude is exactly the right one, especially since the current attitude of doctors towards ttc after m/c is to get back on the horse (so to speak) asap.

I sincerely hope that your next bfp is closely followed by a H&H 9 months, and that you continue to radiate out as much positivity in the future as you have up till now, because as far as I'm concerned, the world needs more like you.

So get to it, girl! Good luck!


----------



## mzswizz

Thank you ladies. I couldnt ask for better people to share my experiences with :hugs:. I have to stay positive and focused. I cant let this be the end for us. I'm going to be all you ladies cheerleaders just like you all are for us. It was a shock to hear m/c and also twins but atleast i know my body is getting better at holding a pregnancy so thats good. Cant wait for the bleeding to stop so dh and i can continue trying. Maybe a December (my birth month) conception and September (DH's birth month) birth is meant to be.


----------



## almosthere

Aw, mzswizz, I was in a rush & did not even have time to read your story until now. I am so sorry for your losses. But as I like to tell all who experience a MC now you have two beautiful angels that you made! to watch over you. :hugs::flower:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks and yes. They joined their other sibling in the sky so now we have three lovely angels watching over us. Hopefully they send us a rainbow so they can watch over us and their earth sibling.


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> im saying its ov signs. Hoping you caught the egg. I would say when the opk was the darkest, thats when you ovulated. Wasnt it the darkest this morning?
> 
> AFM, well ladies i decided to go to the ER and find out whats going on. My gut was telling me to prepare for the worst and well it was right. The u/s showed no hb measuring 9.2. And the twist was not only was there one but i was pregnant with twins! They looked like angels. DH and I cried and talked so i feel much better but just as I found out, they were taken away. They were beautiful and i guess God that the world couldnt hand their beauty. I am trying to be strong and keep the PMA. I am m/c naturally this time around though. Atleast I went pass 5 weeks this time. Im getting further along so thats a good thing right? My mind is a complete mess but I do appreciate the love and support. I will continue being on here and checking in with you ladies butttttttttttt when I get the okay to go......we are trying immediately :rofl: I needed a good laugh right now. R.I.P. to my angels but this is only the beginning of our journey.

:hugs: im so sorry honey. you are definately a strong woman to be so positive about it and look to the future. you got 3 little angels watching over your sticky bean next time :flow:


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry mzwizz saw u got ur BFP and was going to congratulate but then saw this. Hope u aren't mc. Although the dr said so sometimes they cant find a hb until 6-7 weeks. Staying positive for u. But hugs also as I know I might just be wishfully thinking for u.


----------



## danniemum2be

im so sorry lovely, your beautiful babies were just too precious for this earth. im praying you get your BFP and h&h 9 months so very soon! thinking of you hun xx


----------



## miss_elle

danniemum2be said:


> 2 more days till AF due. if she doesnt turn up im off docs. i doubt im preg so somethings gotta be up :( xx

what date did did you have that positive opk? i have 6 days (at the latest) until my next AF is due. are you having any symptoms at all?x


----------



## danniemum2be

it was when i was about 9 days late, im almost 5 weeks late now so i should have had her by now surely?


----------



## danniemum2be

the only symptoms are im just super tired my nipples look really sore and ive come down with flu like symptoms, my throat is killing me and bad cough, dont know if thats a symptom at all x


----------



## danniemum2be

just checked. 29th oct i had a positive opk and ovulation pains and its been 4.5 weeks since then. i havent really done any opks since then though so we shall see what happens tomorrow. may take another opk later on too xx


----------



## miss_elle

almosthere said:


> ladies, OPK question. I took one this morning at 9 and it was the darkest one yet, like 70/80 percent there for equal color to the control line. Then I kept dehydrated & tested around 6 tonight and its half the color. Could my surge have been over night and I missed it, or super early today/during the day and just died down? Last month on the 22nd and last night (also the 22nd) I had horrible cramping, bloating, and came close to throwing up...coincidence, or ov? And oth last night and this month it happened around the same time! like 9 or 10pm....

just want to drop my 2 cents. the opk show the surge of hormone _before_ the egg is released. when the opk is at its darkest it means you will ovulate within 12 - 36 hours from then. so get BDing!!!x


----------



## miss_elle

danniemum2be said:


> the only symptoms are im just super tired my nipples look really sore and ive come down with flu like symptoms, my throat is killing me and bad cough, dont know if thats a symptom at all x

do you know how long your LP is?

you should have def had AF by now with a positive opk so long ago =/ hmm strange.

the flu is going around pretty bad right now, i had it the week after i was due for AF (part of me hoped this was a pg sign). i have felt my breasts so much to see if they're sore that i think i've made them sore :haha:


----------



## danniemum2be

i had it last month and have it again now :( 

no idea hun, my boobs are a bit sore but ive got really big boobs so it doesnt take much for them to ache. 

i just have no idea where she is! the days are going by too fast im now on cycle day 70 :( x


----------



## pichi

i would definitely go to your doctor for some bloodwork. if you are more than 18-20 days late you are either pregnant or your cycle has gone a bit doo-lally


----------



## danniemum2be

i had to wait till i missed my 2nd period to go the docs, so tomorrow if its not here i can book an appointment x


----------



## pichi

i was reading up (because i too was late and i knew i'd OV'd) that if you miss 18 days AND have raised temps then you are likely to be pregnant. if your late days go over 18-20 it means that you have either miss-judged when you OV'd/you haven't ov'd or you are infact pregnant...

let's hope it's the last one for you x

and i am sorry to hear of the sad news in this thread of the angel baby twins :(


----------



## danniemum2be

i had a very positive opk and pains on my left side (OP?) when i was about 7/8 days late. i took an opk at the same time as a hpt just to see. and i havent really been doing opks since either. bt i still should have had AF by now. ive never ever missed a period apart from when i was preg. the only thing i dont get is why i keep getting BFNs when i got a BFP 3 days late with a CB when i was preg with LO. ive only used the internet cheapy tester strips though but surely something would have shown up by now x


----------



## pichi

you may have gotten OV pains and a +opk but did you get a temp rise? and did it stay rised?


----------



## danniemum2be

i dont check my temp hun wouldnt have a clue where to start x


----------



## mzswizz

Well its looks like the bleeding will stop today thank goodness. I have been passing alot of huge clots for the past 2 days with alot of cramps so im assuming thats my body releasing whats left. Its sad in a way because while it was happening, thats when it became surreal that im actually having a m/c. So Im going to the doc today and seeing if everything is good. If everything is good to go than dh and i will go back to dtd again. Hopefully third time's a charm. Come on December conception!


----------



## danniemum2be

ive got everything crossed for a december conception for you mzswizz xx


----------



## mzswizz

thanks dannie! Hoping i get the bfp sooner than later.


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, darker opk after fading, does that count? haha. here it is, hope I am going to O soon, already on cd 18 today! Is it possible to OV as late as CD 22 or something? Feel like either no ov yet or super late ov!
 



Attached Files:







ov!!!! 010.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## beatlemom82

15 days late no signs of AF. Im starting to get worried. Ob told me to come back if my aunt didn't show. Im actually wondering if its cysts again. But when I was having really horrible flare ups they never delayed my period. Ugh... I wish I knew what was going on my body. Making my appt for next week.


----------



## mzswizz

i was 2 months late for AF before I had found out i was pregnant with twins which ended in a recent m/c. Its not over until AF shows. I kept getting negative hpts but pos opks and high temps so i knew something wasnt right and i was right. so GL to you and hoping you get good news.


----------



## pichi

you can ovulate at Cd22. I am usually 19-22 when I ov but my cycles are around 30-35 days


----------



## beatlemom82

mzswizz said:


> i was 2 months late for AF before I had found out i was pregnant with twins which ended in a recent m/c. Its not over until AF shows. I kept getting negative hpts but pos opks and high temps so i knew something wasnt right and i was right. so GL to you and hoping you get good news.

That's what I hear about the witch lol. Im not out til she shows. I just feel icky. I had negative hpts and 2 negative blood tests so I really don't know what to think. All I can do is wait.


----------



## danniemum2be

got to wait till monday now when the docs are open to phone and book an appointment. ive now missed 2 AFs 2nd one would have been due yesterday. havent had a period since 16th september :( x


----------



## mzswizz

GL dannie hope you get good news


----------



## danniemum2be

thanks mzswizz, im not very optimistic though xx


----------



## mzswizz

you're welcome. And thats how i was with all the negatives.


----------



## danniemum2be

im just feeling very crampy today. although i did last month and she didnt appear.

also when me and OH dtd last night it really hurt and i couldnt let him go as deep as usual (iykwim) it felt like he was hitting the back of me and it really ached :shrug: xx


----------



## mzswizz

thats the same feeling I had when dh and i dtd before i found out i was pregnant.


----------



## miss_elle

dannie i hope the doctor can shine some light on the situation.

AFM, still no AF. i've been cramping a lot and its sore when i lie on my front or bend forwards. my next AF is due wednesday/thursday.


----------



## DaisyAnne

mzswizz said:


> Well its looks like the bleeding will stop today thank goodness. I have been passing alot of huge clots for the past 2 days with alot of cramps so im assuming thats my body releasing whats left. Its sad in a way because while it was happening, thats when it became surreal that im actually having a m/c. So Im going to the doc today and seeing if everything is good. If everything is good to go than dh and i will go back to dtd again. Hopefully third time's a charm. Come on December conception!

Mzswizz, I am so sorry to hear about your baby angels! xx:hugs:xx I've been out of town for Thanksgiving so I just read your news...how far along were you with your first m/c? :( I will be saying some prayers for you and your DH and your angel babies, and that you can have a December/Christmas conception! 

I'm hoping for a December conception, too! :) I just have no clue what my body's been doing this month after the chem pregnancy- it is just too funky to read- my boobs haven't stopped being sore since September, haha! (just not as sore as they were) even though my hcg level went down to next to nothing...so I think it just went from preg BB soreness to period BB soreness, to ovulation BB soreness, lol! I don't use OPKs or temp so my body signals are all I have to go on! No clue when I Oved this month...

To all the other ladies who are still waiting for your AFs- FXed for ya, and hope your doctors will give you answers soon! :)
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## mzswizz

well my 1st m/c was April 2010 @ 5 weeks and this one was @ 9.2 weeks with twins. Hopefully we can become bump buddies this cycle. Im not temping etc neither so pretty much i just let my body take its course. Usually i dont have any signs or signals, well atleast to my knowledge i dont. Let's hope for some December conceptions!!


----------



## almosthere

Good luck ladies! Still no O for me although opks staying dark


----------



## miss_elle

i've been cramping loads today, feel like AF might be on its way (i know i've said that before:D)


----------



## danniemum2be

miss elle ive felt the same. kept going the loo to check but nothing. its calmed down now too x


----------



## miss_elle

danniemum2be said:


> miss elle ive felt the same. kept going the loo to check but nothing. its calmed down now too x

i've been doing that too! keep checking but it's just cm. do you feel achey inside? cos i do :wacko: i get the achey "bubbly" feeling before AF.x


----------



## beatlemom82

Still no AF... growing impatient.


----------



## mzswizz

Im going to the doctor this week for bloodwork so now i get to find out whats going on and get my bfp with rainbow or babies.


----------



## danniemum2be

Ye I'm feeling very achey like it's going to start but I did get that last month and I remember getting it when I was pregnant with Maisie so I'm not sure. 
I phoned the doctors this morning and they have no appointments till Friday morning so I've got to wait till then and if they do blood it's gunna be even longer. Every morning I wake up expecting to be greeted by AF but still nothing! X


----------



## CarliCareBear

just wanted to stop in and say how sorry i am for your loss mzswizz. i hope you are keeping your head up sweetie! 

also wanted to let you know i'm still alive. finally got AF over 16 days late.
my cycles are incredibly out of whack for some reason.

hope you are all doing okay. good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## almosthere

I'll keep peeking in for you ladies to see how everything is going for you all, but as you all know my AF arrived already & I am no on day 2 of pos OPK'S! FX for you all, I hope you are all preggo before next year!


----------



## danniemum2be

hope this is your month almosthere xx


----------



## mzswizz

dh and i dtd last night :happydance: And im calling the doc to see if I can go in either Wednesday or Thursday for bloodwork. The process is beginning and i believe we will finally have our rainbow baby or babies.


----------



## beatlemom82

mzswizz said:


> dh and i dtd last night :happydance: And im calling the doc to see if I can go in either Wednesday or Thursday for bloodwork. The process is beginning and i believe we will finally have our rainbow baby or babies.

good luck


----------



## mzswizz

thanks. maybe once we figure out what's going on, then i will be able to have a successful pregnancy


----------



## mzswizz

well i has been confirmed. December 8th @ 9:15am, is my appt yay :happydance:


----------



## beatlemom82

huh same day "af" is due. wonder if she will come...lol. well good luck hun pulling for ya.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks i hope everything is good


----------



## danniemum2be

will be keeping those fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully they say its really nothing wrong and they just help me out around ov time


----------



## miss_elle

good luck at the doctors ladies.

im pretty deflated, another bfn today. semi-faint line on an opk. been reading up that late AF can be because your body stops producing progesterone. feel like i'm never going to get a bfp:cry:


----------



## mzswizz

miss elle-are you going to go get bloodwork done to figure out whats going on?


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> miss elle-are you going to go get bloodwork done to figure out whats going on?

yes i will do, can't make an appointment until next week though.


----------



## mzswizz

ok thats good. Hopefully we all receive bfps after the medical attention.


----------



## Bubbabear

Hi im new here. Just wonder if anyone has had similar?

I had my implant removed 5 weeks ago and still not had a period. My last one was end of sept.
Neg pregnancy tests but having symptoms such as slimy cm, sickness, tired etc

Anyone any ideas?
Thanks ladies x


----------



## mzswizz

Bubba-Maybe its your cycle trying to get into its normal cycle.

Ladies ladies ladies! I just got another free psychic reading from Inbal and this is what it says...

"Numerology wise if all is ok health wise with both of you you should be able to get pregnant starting your coming birth date and until his next birth date at 2012 with probably a baby boy, the tarot suggested indeed it is possible the time frame for your pregnancy is up to 3 months from now. the tarot were also worrying a bit about your cycle , try to make sure it is balanced and you are ready for it. i wish you good luck."

Now this is freaky because my birthday is coming up soon! Also, my cycles have been crazy and i didnt tell the psychic anything about my cycle and Inbal was spot on. Also I am going to the doc about my cycles etc. So ummm this is really great! My PMA is very high now and this is the best thing to read before I go to bed well after DH and I shower and dtd then go to bed :haha: What do you ladies think? This is so weird that the day DH and I talking about babies etc that I receive this tonight in my email.


----------



## beatlemom82

wow... cool. where do u get this done. maybe i need one to figure out whats up with me.
*baby dust*


----------



## mzswizz

the website is https://www.allexperts.com/el/Psychics/

You can see the description of each psychic on the right and check out the ones that are available and choose the one you want to use and click on ask question under their name. You should receive a response no later than 3 days.


----------



## Leannxo

Do they send the response back to your email? i messaged her


----------



## mzswizz

Yes they do. You would receive an email saying that you have a reply to your question.


----------



## Leannxo

oh im excited lol i texted Oh about it and he was like awesome lol


----------



## mzswizz

The freaky thing about my reading is that for one) my birthday is december 28th and i suppose to be going to the doctor Dec. 8th about my cycles etc which is a few days before expected ov but thats if it isnt late. 2nd) DH and i always thought it would be nice to conceive a bfp in my birth month December because we will have a birth in September (DH's birth month). 3rd) within 3 months starting from now...now my 1st m/c was in feb. and i always said it would be just my luck if i conceive in feb again which is the 3rd month from now (coincidence). 4th) every time we talk about kids we say he and him and his and we already got the perfect name picked out for a boy Pierce Elijah that we cant wait to use...so the reading said probably a boy (coincidence) 

Now all this adds up to what DH and i have been talking about and all i said to Inbal is "Patrice (December 28, 1989) my husband name is Andrew (September 7, 1988). I would like to know will i have a successful pregnancy soon?" And thats what I got.


----------



## mzswizz

Leannxo said:


> oh im excited lol i texted Oh about it and he was like awesome lol

thats great


----------



## beatlemom82

mzswizz said:


> Yes they do. You would receive an email saying that you have a reply to your question.

i tried and got an answer. basically confirmed what i have been worried about .


----------



## mzswizz

you got an answer already?! wow that was fast? what did your reading say?


----------



## Leannxo

I got my reading last night. Not to sure about it but. hey it was free what can you expect.


----------



## mzswizz

leann-who did you use? 

AFM, good afternoon ladies! All i would like to say is thank you Krispy Kreme :rofl: DH and I dtd last night and this morning I was woke up by DH pouncing on me so we dtd again :haha: It was funny because afterwards, he told me that he wants to have sex 24/7 with me and this is what i signed up for when i got married to him :rofl: Well since he's in a good mood....Xmas BFP here we come!! I think we all are going to get our bfp sooner rather than later. And that reading just gave me a little inspiration that im on the right path to a successful pregnancy.


----------



## Leannxo

Inbal. She said OH isn't ready to be a father but he already is from a past relationship so i asked my OH to buy me a reading from a local lady thats very well known for christmas.

Hope she was right for you though! And hope we get our Christmas BFPS AF is due on the 21st so FX


----------



## mzswizz

Mines is due on the 24th so 3 days after yours!!! Hopefully we both get our bfps bcause we would only be 3 days apart pregnancy wise.


----------



## Leannxo

thatd be awesome! and its crazy cause last night OH rubbed my belly and said come on baby crayton cause thats our last name lol


----------



## mzswizz

wow well its going to be even crazier because our last name is Clayton and DH does that sometimes. How weird


----------



## beatlemom82

mzswizz said:


> you got an answer already?! wow that was fast? what did your reading say?

ANSWER: the numerology suggest that your health issue can be mostly in the area of your lower stomach and the tarot suggest there is something wrong with either the womb or the urine system
i suggest not to count on online analyze but try a real live doctor for that as the tarot suggested you might need invasive treatment. 


i did have a laparoscopy this august.


----------



## mzswizz

wow that sounds interesting. So was it accurate? Hopefully after we all get our medical treatment etc, we all will have our bfps


----------



## beatlemom82

i guess sort of cause ive been worried about the cysts coming back. i actually felt that pain last week but worse. ended up going to the er but the er didnt have a ultr sound machine, go figure. 

makes me wonder if that delaying my period.


----------



## beatlemom82

i hope i am not crazy i feel pregnant. and chicken is my nemesis right now. only happens during pregnancy. ugh... so confusing.


----------



## mzswizz

ooh those signs sound like maybe you could possibly be pregnant GL


----------



## beatlemom82

mzswizz said:


> ooh those signs sound like maybe you could possibly be pregnant GL

i know right... its so hard to understand though. cause all tests came back negative...i have no clue what to think or do. 2 more days til im in the obgyn office...


----------



## mzswizz

well atleast you have 2 more days..i got 8 more days before i go and im worried because its going to kind of cut close to estimated ov but im just going to dtd anyways and see what happens. atleast they could do bloodwork to see if i did ov


----------



## beatlemom82

mzswizz said:


> well atleast you have 2 more days..i got 8 more days before i go and im worried because its going to kind of cut close to estimated ov but im just going to dtd anyways and see what happens. atleast they could do bloodwork to see if i did ov

ooh well sticky baby dust. go get it lol.

im starting to believe i am my body spray made me dry heave for about 10 mins :/


----------



## mzswizz

yeah your signs seem like they are more towards pregnancy. You never know. You might just have a sticky bean for some reason your body just not letting you know.


----------



## beatlemom82

well im demanding an ultra sound either way. i think i know but im in denial. i want concrete proof first.


----------



## mzswizz

yes only an u/s can confirm it. Hopefully you get a surprise and its a sticky bean


----------



## beatlemom82

How is everyone today? Any progress or updates?


----------



## mzswizz

Other than dtd and now having a headache there isnt any news.


----------



## beatlemom82

Oh ok. Nuthin here either. Docs tomorrow.


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies just popping in to say hi! gl to all-amf, I got two days of temp rises after my big drop, so hopefully my OV will be confirmed for the first time ever tomorrow morning! I'll keep you ladies updated! Baby dust to all!


----------



## miss_elle

still no AF over here. officially missed my 2nd cycle today.


----------



## almosthere

miss__elle, are you going to see your doc then? FX FOR YOU!!


----------



## miss_elle

almosthere said:


> miss__elle, are you going to see your doc then? FX FOR YOU!!

i've booked an appointment but the earliest one available is in 2 weeks :dohh: i had the option of seeing a doctor i've never met next friday, but as i've had the same doctor since i was a baby i felt happier waiting until she's available.


----------



## almosthere

miss_elle said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> miss__elle, are you going to see your doc then? FX FOR YOU!!
> 
> i've booked an appointment but the earliest one available is in 2 weeks :dohh: i had the option of seeing a doctor i've never met next friday, but as i've had the same doctor since i was a baby i felt happier waiting until she's available.Click to expand...

Hm, sorry you have to wait that long, but baby if you are not preg yet, you could be by then! who knows what kind of miracles are within your reach! GL!:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

miss_elle-even though you have to wait for 2 more weeks...GL on seeing the doc!

AFM, 7 more days before i go see my doc. Thank goodness. I think by the time i go to the doc, i would have ovulated.


----------



## beatlemom82

I find myself nervous about this appt. Cause what happens if it turns out like the last one. If I am not pregnant and this is a cyst issue, I can wrap up that idea of having another kid. Im already down one ovary and tube. Ugh... I don't want to go now.


----------



## mzswizz

beatles-Think positive! When push comes to shove, they can treat the worst. Hopefully you will be able to have more kids and look on the bright side your a mom to two beautiful kids already. Im already been ttc #1 :haha: so i got to catch up to most of you ladies :haha: Hope all goes well at your doc appt. Mines is in 6 more days. :thumbup:


----------



## Leese

mzswizz said:


> beatles-Think positive! When push comes to shove, they can treat the worst. Hopefully you will be able to have more kids and look on the bright side your a mom to two beautiful kids already. Im already been ttc #1 :haha: so i got to catch up to most of you ladies :haha: Hope all goes well at your doc appt. Mines is in 6 more days. :thumbup:

I havent been on that much recently as i've had a terrible flu, but i just seen your sad news and wanted to say how sorry i was for your losses.

I have everything crossed for you for the next time being a super sticky bean. Since you have now lost 2 seperate pregnancys will the doctor not give you something to help for the next BFP? as in proeastrogen or something? i thought if you have 2/3 MC's they can then step in and prescribe things to help? maybe i'm getting that info mixed up??

I hope you and hubby are ok lovely! xxxx


----------



## mzswizz

Aww :hugs: hope you feeling better now adn thanks. They will step in after 3 m/cs. Which i am hoping is not going to happen. I will be going to the doc in 6 days to get some info on whats going on with my body so i can start the process of getting a sticky bean or beans.


----------



## beatlemom82

Its the cysts screwing with everything.


----------



## mzswizz

so what are they going to do?


----------



## beatlemom82

Waiting till it ruptures and if AF doesn't start on its own he's gonna induce it.


----------



## mzswizz

ok. well atleast its just a cyst problem and nothing major. Hopefully it happens sooner rather than later so you can start on your next cycle already.


----------



## danniemum2be

hey girls sorry i havent been on in a few days been so busy. had to change my appointment till tuesday morning as i couldnt make it today. now 42 days late :( xx


----------



## mzswizz

well atleast yours will be the day before mines so we shall get results back around the same time


----------



## danniemum2be

im so fed up of waiting now, had the worst cramps yesterday expecting to get AF but nothing xx


----------



## mzswizz

i can just imagine the women who go for months not knowing whats going on like af is 100 days late :shock: i would freak!!


----------



## danniemum2be

i just want an answer either way, if im not pregnant then i wanna know why ive missed 2 periods, and if they try and say its stress i will go mad, ive been so much more stressed then i am now but have NEVER missed a period before except when i was pregnant x


----------



## mzswizz

I totally understand. Just like me, i wont stress unless i missed AF. So seeing that AF is missed for way too long who wouldnt be stressed!


----------



## miss_elle

so when people say "stress" has caused a late period, is it that it can delay ovulation rather than making your LP longer?

so, if you've had a positive opk then surely it means that stress can't be a factor?


----------



## mzswizz

Stress can only delay ovulation. So i guess if ov is delayed then it would affect af being delayed.


----------



## danniemum2be

i wasnt stressed until i was late and getting BFNs so why hasnt she turned up! x


----------



## mzswizz

I have no clue. I think we all got stressed trying to figure out whats wrong. Cant wait for your doc appt so you can finally get some clarity.


----------



## danniemum2be

i know me too, although my doctor is crap so doubt i will get any sort of answer till i get aby blood test results x


----------



## mzswizz

Just so happens my doc is a fertility specialist too so hopefully he can figure it out.


----------



## danniemum2be

aww thats so lucky. mines rubbish, LO had awful eczema all over her head when she was a baby and everytime i went back he just kept offering me the same cream. went to the walk in centre they took one look at it gave me a different cream and it was so much better within a week. hope he doesnt try and palm me off when i go like he usually does x


----------



## mzswizz

How come you dont just switch docs? Thats what i did when my former ob/gyn was a bunch of crap an wouldnt help. Its like what is my insuranve paying you for then?!


----------



## miss_elle

i went into the local chemist today and asked about the accuracy of pregnancy tests. he just turned round and said "if it's negative you're not pregnant. tests aren't like they were, they're very accurate."

knocked the wind outta my sails :(


----------



## mzswizz

Tests arent as accurate as they should be. Some women have to get blood tests done.


----------



## miss_elle

very true. ive been reading up about a woman who got to 5 months pregnant and could feel the baby moving, but was still showing negative on tests so the doctor refused to see her.:nope:

my cervix is very very tender, we had trouble BDing as it was just too painful. however, tmi sorry but my orgasms are intense, never had anything like it before :blush::haha: my nipples have got very sore today as well.


----------



## minuet

I say a doctor who refuses to see a woman who believes she is pregnant, is a really lousy doctor.

And in the case of being so late and still coming up BFNs, I'd think a doctor should order a blood test and/or an ultrasound.


----------



## mzswizz

miss_elle- sounds v promising. I remember when i was pregnant, it was painful to dtd because it felt sore/tender. And i think docs should automatically schedule for an u/s just for confirmation.


----------



## danniemum2be

i hope my doc will give me a blood test surely somethings gotta be up if ive missed 2 periods! x


----------



## mzswizz

i hope we all get answers to our problems so we can finally have sticky beans! im ready for my big ol' baby bump :haha:


----------



## beatlemom82

apparently parsley tea can start your cycle. so i am gonna try. i guess i didnt ovulate this month or last month whatever. its all confusing.


----------



## mzswizz

if i dont conceive this month, im going to go buy the CB digi daily ovulation kit at walmart for $35.99 next cycle.


----------



## pichi

mzswizz have you tried just normal OPKs?


----------



## mzswizz

yes i have. dh just always wants the digi tests because he says they are simple its either yes or no so it takes the guessing out. So thats why im going to buy those.


----------



## littlesara

wow! i just read thru about 15 pages here! anyways..........can i join? currently on CD107!!!! i know crazy!

i just got back from the lab, paid for my own bloodwork, to check my hormone levels, cause doc said that i am probably peri-menopausal! wtf?? he had prescribed me Provera, and i still didn't get AF! :wacko:so............i will get my results in a few days, and let you know. 

it sucks the waiting is killing me!


----------



## mzswizz

welcome littlesara! sucks that the Provera hasnt helped induce AF but atleast you will have your results to your blood work so you can have something to work with. I have a doc appt on the 8th just an annual and blood work to figure out whats going on so i can finally conceive and have a successful pregnancy. Hopefully they can fix whatever the problem is and if i dont conceive this month, my plan is to use the cb digi daily ovulation kit for next cycle and hope for a bfp then.


----------



## danniemum2be

damn google!! ended up looking up pcos and now im scared thats what i have, except i dont have and excess hair, but i have been putting on weight, although i just put it down to the fact its so damn hard to lose weight after having a baby. and my face is covered in spots. this is the first time ive missed a period though so im just praying i dont have it, thats the last thing i want :( xx


----------



## minuet

danniemum2be said:


> damn google!! ended up looking up pcos and now im scared thats what i have, except i dont have and excess hair, but i have been putting on weight, although i just put it down to the fact its so damn hard to lose weight after having a baby. and my face is covered in spots. this is the first time ive missed a period though so im just praying i dont have it, thats the last thing i want :( xx

If you have regular periods I seriously doubt you have PCOS.

I think I have PCOS, but I've been extremely irregular my entire life, and have been putting on a lot of weight in the past couple years, along with some other symptoms. 

So if you have regular cycles I wouldn't worry about PCOS. :)


----------



## danniemum2be

thanks hun. ive always been a bigger girl. but a healthy size 16 before LO, but i didnt look that big! but since LO was born ive put on about 3 stone :'( but my periods have always been regular around 35 day cycles and ive never skipped a period (apart from being pregnant) till now. i hate google it makes things a million times worse xx


----------



## minuet

danniemum2be said:


> thanks hun. ive always been a bigger girl. but a healthy size 16 before LO, but i didnt look that big! but since LO was born ive put on about 3 stone :'( but my periods have always been regular around 35 day cycles and ive never skipped a period (apart from being pregnant) till now. i hate google it makes things a million times worse xx

yes it sure can, it can make it out that we have a million diseases.:haha:

and from what I know it's not that abnormal to skip a cycle or have a really long one every now and then so don't be worried :)


----------



## danniemum2be

ive skipped 2 cycles now! i havent had a period since the beginning of september. was meant to be at the docs fri but i couldnt make it, so going tue now, hopefully i might get some answers soon xx


----------



## miss_elle

danniemum2be said:


> thanks hun. ive always been a bigger girl. but a healthy size 16 before LO, but i didnt look that big! but since LO was born ive put on about 3 stone :'( but my periods have always been regular around 35 day cycles and ive never skipped a period (apart from being pregnant) till now. i hate google it makes things a million times worse xx

you know what sucks, is that with the good old NHS doctors they'll most probably say "you need to lose weight to get your cycle back on track" instead of actually investigating a possible pregnancy. my friend had the same problem, she's a size 18 and went to the doctor when she had the flu and was told she needs to lose weight :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

o wow thats terrible. In U.S. they automatically check for it as one of the possible reasons. 

AFM, dh and i have been busy bees. Dtd alot but im not complaining. hopefully we can cover our bases.


----------



## danniemum2be

i bet thats exactly what he says too NHS are crap at times!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully they dont say that dannie GL!


----------



## 21Rach

U poor girls! After joining this thread at the start being I think only 9+ days late I didn't dtd this cycle to see if cycle would be mOre normal (no sex for 8-9 weeks!!!) AFshowed yesterday CD31, so looks like ov must of just got delayed last month. Feel so bad for you all still in limbo land. And the fact doctors are pushing you to one side as if you don't have a time worthy medical issue. Quite rude of them. Hope u get your answers soon :hugs: xxxx


----------



## miss_elle

i took a CB digi and it was negative. in frustration i tore the thing apart and there was 2 lines, done some digging and apparently cd digis detect LH and HCG, so it must mean i have LH running around my body but no HCG.:dohh: cant wait to get my blood drawn next week!!


----------



## mzswizz

cant wait for the both of us to get answers miss_elle. When are you scheduled to go? I go in on wednesday


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> cant wait for the both of us to get answers miss_elle. When are you scheduled to go? I go in on wednesday

on the 15th :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

gl mzswizz & misselle!

afm, testing soon, getting very nervous and anxious.


----------



## mzswizz

FXed for you almosthere! 

GL at the docs miss_elle.


----------



## DaisyAnne

Oh I can't wait to hear what the doctors find out for you guys! Best of luck on your wait :)

My period is due to start in a couple days or so, but i am far more relaxed about it this month, so I'm not really sure which day it's due specifically. I think it might even be off possibly since I had the chem pregnancy last cycle. 

It would be a wonderful Christmas gift to be pregnant, but I also know that God had perfect timing with DH and I meeting when we did, and it will be the perfect timing whenever He decides to give us a baby! :dance:


----------



## danniemum2be

well went to the docs today and he was a big useless idiot like i thought he would be. tried to palm me off, said it can be normal for someone of my age to miss a cycle. even though ive missed 2! so he's sent a urine sample off to the lab and thats all he will do. :grr: good old NHS :growlmad: xx


----------



## mzswizz

booo that sucks. He should've done blood tests and u/s to see if its cysts or anything causing af to be delayed. Wow that sucks.


----------



## danniemum2be

my dpctor really is crap. i told him id take loads of tests and they were negative so dont get why hes set my urine off. if they come back negative im waiting till next cycle, if it doesnt arrive i will go back and demand bloods x


----------



## mzswizz

if they come back negative, i think you should demand a blood test because obviously he dont know what he is doing. If you have been using your urine all this time...why do he think it will work for him. Blood is the best to use for tests smh i cant stand crappy doctors. I happy a crappy ob/gyn and i changed after i had the first m/c.


----------



## danniemum2be

i know im contemplating changing doctors too. im just hopeing it was the crappy tests i were using and they use some miracle test that comes back positive. heres dreaming hey xx


----------



## mzswizz

it doesnt hurt to think positive and yes i think you need to change doctors especially if he just blowing it off like its nothing to worry about whether yuo of age to miss any cycle. He should show concern that it can be something wrong. Its better to go through alot of tests to find nothing wrong than to just blow you off and have you in more stress than you were before.


----------



## danniemum2be

i know my body and i know somethings up. i dont just miss a cycle, let alone 2 in a row! hmm we shall see what tomorrows results bring and take it from there x


----------



## mzswizz

well i hope he actually takes you seriously after the results and just dont push you away. Usually doctors really show concern especially when you are 2 cycles late.


----------



## miss_elle

danniemum2be said:


> my dpctor really is crap. i told him id take loads of tests and they were negative so dont get why hes set my urine off. if they come back negative im waiting till next cycle, if it doesnt arrive i will go back and demand bloods x

he's doing it to cover his own ass.

when i go to the doc, if they refuse to do bloods or try palm me off i'm going to innocently ask "so if i am pregnant and it's not showing up on a urine test, who will be responsible if i give birth and my child has problems due to lack of prenatal care?" :angelnot:


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> well i hope he actually takes you seriously after the results and just dont push you away. Usually doctors really show concern especially when you are 2 cycles late.

unforunately this is the problem with healthcare in the UK.

IMHO we have had so many immigrants come into the country who are entitled to free healthcare and doctors are now so overworked that they just try and get people out of their office ASAP to see the next patient.:nope:


----------



## mzswizz

miss_elle..now that question was a classic! it made me laugh too because i can just imagine the look on their face when that is asked. And that sucks. In the U.S. we have to pay for healthcare so i guess thats why doctors take time to figure out whats going on but at the same time whether you are insured or not, some doctors can be such pricks


----------



## miss_elle

you know whats worse. if you are found to be pregnant later on (like 5+ months on) social services get involved as they consider it a "concealed pregnancy" and investigate why you haven't had prenatal care etc and whether you should be able to keep your child.

wonder if that applies to women who have had negative tests but are pregnant:shrug: not worth the risk really


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> miss_elle..now that question was a classic! it made me laugh too because i can just imagine the look on their face when that is asked. And that sucks. In the U.S. we have to pay for healthcare so i guess thats why doctors take time to figure out whats going on but at the same time whether you are insured or not, some doctors can be such pricks

:D

you can go private here if you want, but it's like "why pay for it when you can get it for free?!"


----------



## mzswizz

yeah because paying sucks! :rofl:


----------



## danniemum2be

wee girls looks like AF finally got me and i didnt even get chance to get my results back. just been to the loo and when i wiped there was pink discharge. a hole 7 weeks late :cry:

oh well at least i know where i stand now and can look forward to the next cycle 

damn this period is gunna be painful with 7 weeks worth built up x


----------



## miss_elle

danniemum2be said:


> wee girls looks like AF finally got me and i didnt even get chance to get my results back. just been to the loo and when i wiped there was pink discharge. a hole 7 weeks late :cry:
> 
> oh well at least i know where i stand now and can look forward to the next cycle
> 
> damn this period is gunna be painful with 7 weeks worth built up x


:hugs: when did you get your positive opk? as with daisyanne it could be a chemical pregnancy.:shrug: 

am i the only one who is still waiting for AF? 50 days late now.


----------



## danniemum2be

it was about a week after AF was due so agessss ago. i will still phone docs for test results tomorrow but at least i can move on now. good luck miss_elle when do you see a doctor? x


----------



## almosthere

gl danniemum with your new cycle!


----------



## mzswizz

gl dannie! hopefully AF can start so you can move on.


----------



## DaisyAnne

sorry to hear AF got you, but now you know something and can get going on your next cycle!


----------



## danniemum2be

well, i woke up and theres nothing there! fed up now what is going on!!!!!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

dannie-maybe its trying to start. You never know. Hopefully it starts so you can move on.


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, i am on cd 30 and no af, but bfns, af should be due the 10th-14th, love how I am clueless to when exactly, ugh! hope everyone is doing well and trying not to get too frustrated with the annoying waiting and questioning!


----------



## mzswizz

im only on cd18 which means tomorrow is the doc appt and then ov should occur a few days later. So we shall see.


----------



## CarliCareBear

want to wish mzswizz and almosthere along with all of you other ladies lots of luck this month! it will happen when you least expect it!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Cali!


----------



## miss_elle

i have been feeling so "icky" today. still no AF and no obvious pregnancy signs. i was feeling my lower abdomen lying down last night and standing up today and theres a hard lump about the size of a grapefruit just above my pubic bone. i was reading up that it could be my uterus but im no doctor so will just have to wait until next week:dohh:


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> im only on cd18 which means tomorrow is the doc appt and then ov should occur a few days later. So we shall see.

do you check your cm when you ov? thats normally a good indicator for me :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

no i dont check my cm because i dont really know how to check it especially seeing how many times we dtd so i think its harder. But i bought the opks :happydance: time to start poas. And gl at your doc appt. I am hoping you get a bfp


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies i bought the opks and i took one but now i have a dilemma. Ok remember how my opks use to have the blue strip...well i found out that they were the old version :dohh: But good news is they have the new version :happydance: So i have the new version with the green strips. Buuutttt here's the problem, the reading results are now different :dohh: It says that i suppose to start on cd18 if i have a 35 day cycle which i am currently on cd18 so right on time :thumbup: but now the box 

says this..


So now since my results said this within 3 mins


And this within 10 mins.


Does that mean im ovulating now?


----------



## pichi

the eggie is about to make its journey :thumbup: 

personally i get 2 +opks then i ovulate the day after those 2 +opks x


----------



## mzswizz

well this is day 1 of the pos because this opk looks pos to me.


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> well this is day 1 of the pos because this opk looks pos to me.

yes it looks positive. you will ovulate within the next 12-36 hours

your egg is about to be released and make it's journey so go DTD! :D always best to have swimmers ready and waiting in the tubes than it meet it half way.

the LH surge can last only 8 hours so it's always recommended it test 3 times a day otherwise you may miss the positive and question whether you ovulated or not :thumbup:


----------



## miss_elle

how sad is it that i know more about ovulation than i do pregnancy. gimme a freakin BFP already LOL:haha:


----------



## pichi

this is why it's good to temp too so you see a temp rise and know you've definitely ovulated :)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks miss for the info :thumbup: And its funny because i know more about pregnancy than i do ovulation :dohh: :haha: So atleast we can help each other out :haha: And i got 5 opks left so going to test tomorrow morning and see what its like then. Also dh and i dtd around 11pm-12am yesterday and even the days before yesterday so im thinking its spermies just up there playing poker waiting around :rofl: But will pounce on dh. Im ready for the 2ww and a bfp!!!


----------



## pichi

i might be joining you on the tww in a few days haha. fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mzswizz

pichi the funny thing is i use to temp but every time the opks said i ov'd, my temp would confuse me. Because my temps would confirm but then during the tww, they'll be all over the place which therefore causes FF to push my ov date further up which leaves me like this :wacko: :haha: And i cant wait! We could be tww buddies and then start symptom spotting together yay


----------



## pichi

haha woo hoo. i'm a bit of a poas addict too :dohh: i think ill be due to poas on xmas day!


----------



## mzswizz

so am i :rofl: I have 2 digis left so im not going to use them unless i see IB or something :haha: But i will be buying HPTs at the $tree :rofl: Im due for AF on xmas eve


----------



## pichi

if this cycle behaves and gives me a 12 day lp - then i'll be due on the 22nd (my birthday -___-)


----------



## mzswizz

wow your birthday is the 22nd, mines is the 28th :haha: and mines suppose to come 4 days before my birthday. Hopefully we both get bfps 2 days from each other!!


----------



## pichi

that would be good, the year before last i had AF arrive Xmas day after coming off the pill ¬____¬ evil thing it is haha.

fingers crossed for our bfps


----------



## mzswizz

I remember i had AF start on my birthday while i was in key west last year :nope: total disaster but i still had fun


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz, how long have you been TTC?


----------



## mzswizz

20 months


----------



## pichi

I hope this month is your month then :)

Got my 1st +opk today, so ov is near


----------



## mzswizz

THANKS PICHI i hope this is your month too. And yay for the first pos opk :happydance:

AFM, Well ladies. DH was fine. We ate dinner, he took some tylenol and then we dtd :haha: I was thinking in my head yay we dtd so right on time buuuttttt this morning we ended up dtd again before he had to go to work :blush: So trust me when i say that was soooooo unexpected :haha: And these are my results from this morning's opk...looks like im 1dpo today :happydance: which is great because my appt is in a hour or so. So i can tell him about it so he can check to confirm :happydance:

Within 3 mins...

Within 10 mins...
Still lighther than yesterday's opk at 10 min mark.


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> THANKS PICHI i hope this is your month too. And yay for the first pos opk :happydance:
> 
> AFM, Well ladies. DH was fine. We ate dinner, he took some tylenol and then we dtd :haha: I was thinking in my head yay we dtd so right on time buuuttttt this morning we ended up dtd again before he had to go to work :blush: So trust me when i say that was soooooo unexpected :haha: And these are my results from this morning's opk...looks like im 1dpo today :happydance: which is great because my appt is in a hour or so. So i can tell him about it so he can check to confirm :happydance:
> 
> Within 3 mins...
> View attachment 308947
> 
> Within 10 mins...
> View attachment 308948
> Still lighther than yesterday's opk at 10 min mark.

i think you're ovulating today, therefore 1dpo would be tomorrow.

a positive opk shows up before ovulation, so give it 24 hours after the pos opk then start counting the day after that :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks miss_elle. I thought this one was negative.


----------



## pichi

you will prolly be ovulating now so 1dpo will be tomorrow :) I'll be 1dpo in 3 days time heh but I have temps to tell me I ovulate too


----------



## mzswizz

ok thanks. well atleast i have enough of dh's soldiers in from this morning, yesterday, and days prior so should be good. Finally can move on to the tww :happydance:

Now doc update, now i can tell you ladies how the doc went since im home. Everything checked out normal :happydance: He told me to take multivitamins and use opks seeing that i want to get pregnant and that was it. Oh and he said hopefully in 2 weeks i will be back saying im pregnant :thumbup: let's hope so.


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> ok thanks. well atleast i have enough of dh's soldiers in from this morning, yesterday, and days prior so should be good. Finally can move on to the tww :happydance:
> 
> Now doc update, now i can tell you ladies how the doc went since im home. Everything checked out normal :happydance: He told me to take multivitamins and use opks seeing that i want to get pregnant and that was it. Oh and he said hopefully in 2 weeks i will be back saying im pregnant :thumbup: let's hope so.

FXd ! :happydance: good news that nothing else is going on that could complicate things.


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> Thanks miss_elle. I thought this one was negative.

what the opk shows is the LH hormone which is produced before an egg is released. so once you get a positive you'll ov within 12-36 hours, then 1dpo starts after that :thumbup:

im more additcted poas with opk than hpt :haha:


----------



## almosthere

yay gl misswizz!!!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks for clarifying miss_elle because i thought once you get the negative that meant you were already 1dpo :dohh: Well atleast now i know. And yes there is nothing else complicating things. I think the problem has been that i have been wrong in timing :dohh: I have been thinking all this time that ov happens cd21-23 and in reality it happens days sooner so i been pretty ,uch missing ov :dohh: Well i didnt miss it this time :happydance:

And thanks almosthere. When are you testing?


----------



## almosthere

i have been testing today is 9dpo and another bfn. think af is on her way to come right on time on the 10th-b.c had pink cm when i wiped after sex last night, i know tmi.... upset and no idea how i can cope with waiting for my bundle any longer =(


----------



## mzswizz

how long have you been ttc? And do you usually spot before AF? Because it probably is possible IB. And 9dpo is still early. And seeing that your AF is due in 2 days that means you have AF on 11dpo? Do you take anything to lengthen your LP?


----------



## almosthere

im still a newbie i guess and would like to conceive without assistance of anything if possible. this is my first time charting with temping so unsure of previous LP but this one is only 9 days so far. And I think I have had this spotting after sex the previous months so I doubt it is IB and more like AF on the way. And I know I am horrible because you and many other ladies try for YEARS I have only been trying since september, and I do not mean to sound selfish whining about 3 months ttc and failing-guess I assumed I would get pregnant straight away because DH and I are young and healthy, but boy was I wrong! haha. I have wanted to start ttc years ago, so in a way I have been waiting a long time! Anywho, enough with my rant. 

Another Q: Is it normal for my cycle to lengthen each month? Sept-Oct. I had a short 26DC, then Oct-Nov a 29DC, and so far today I think I am on day 30 or 31...


----------



## almosthere

and i didn't ov until cycle day 22 i think it was so lateee


----------



## mzswizz

Yes its okay for your cycle to lengthen. It's just your body adjusting itself. My cycle use to be 28 days when i first started getting my AF around 10 yers old up until i was 14. And then after that from 14-19, my AF would disappear for 3 months and sometimes lasts for 2 weeks :shock: And now its at a normal 35 day. So yeah it happens and its normal. And its okay to rant. I was the same way myself. I thought all you got to do is have sex unprotected and you would be pregnant especially seeing when dh and i started i was 19 and he was 20 but when you ttc, after awhile you learn alot from researching etc and learn that its not as easy as we thought. Dont worry you will get your bfp soon. If i dont get a bfp before april...then it would be 24 months (2 yrs) ttc. And seeing that you ov'd on cd22...AF usually occurs 14 days after ov. So maybe you will get AF on cd36. And if that is the case then you would be in time for IB right now. Because that occurs between 6-12dpo


----------



## miss_elle

from what i am aware, the length of your cycle is fine, as long as the LP is in the same range as normal :)


----------



## pichi

as long as your LP is around the same it's fine. i'm usually 11/12 lp but last month i had 16 :S


----------



## mzswizz

i am getting ic's from a woman that i know on another thread and she said they will be shipped out either today or tomorrow :happydance: Atleast i will be able to have ic's to use and then when i get a pos i can use the digi to confirm :happydance: o yes!!! first i was spot on when i randomly decided to buy the opks so i didnt miss ov, dh and i been dtd every day since the bleeding stopped leading up to ov, i got digis ready in my nightstand, doc visit went great and he said everything is normal, and now im receiving ic's so that is going to be added to my hpt collection :happydance: This cycle is sounding pretty good so far.


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies you made me feel so much better! and misswizz I hope you don't have to hit the 2 year mark and that this is your lucky cycle! I had such a good feeling about this month, and I really hope that it is IB even though I've had this spotting issue after sex in previous months...myn ib is similar to reg. spotting,,,,will keep you all updated! baby dust to all!!


----------



## mzswizz

Cant wait for your update! And thanks im hoping i dont reach that 2 yr mark neither unless im pregnant and i will be around 4 months and saying wow got pregnant successfully before the 2 yr mark


----------



## pichi

ah just noticed your ticker - i'm waiting till like 14dpo to test this time. got my bfp with my daughter at 12dpo..


----------



## mzswizz

do you think i should wait a little longer?


----------



## pichi

i think the average DPO to get a bfp is around 11 so i think that's just fine. the only reason i'm waiting so long is because this cycle was longer so it saves me getting my hopes up you know?

my test at 12dpo (taken at 5pm) 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/IMG00209-20100301-1718-1-1.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

I totally understand where you are coming from. So i was just a little curious as to what my opk looks like now so i decided to test with an opk just now...feeding my poas addiction :blush:

And my results are...


So seeing that my line is lighter now it looks like i am ov'ing today and i will be 1dpo tomorrow yay :happydance:


----------



## pichi

woohoo :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Even after the 10 min mark it didnt get any darker! Its still light so that means i should have no line probably either tomorrow or the day after hoping on 1 dpo though :happydance: Finally my body wants to cooperate. I have a feeling that this might just be it because everything good is happening at the moment


----------



## DaisyAnne

Yay! Good luck mzswizz and pichi and everyone else!!!

So today I had a weird thing happen to me-- I was out shopping and this random lady complimented my complexion saying that I just looked like I was glowing, LOL- I thought to myself later..hmmmm...what is it they say about that "glow" when you're preggo, hahaha, so I looked up when my period is due and it was due Tuesday or Wednesday (it's now Thursday) :) So, we'll see if it comes in a day or two- but I'll wait for a few days at least before I take a test :)
I would love to surprise my family Christmas morning with good news, but also I am still in a place where I feel like God will give me the child He wants when He knows my hubby and I are ready!!

Also, last time my hubby and I dtd, I had cramps for awhile afterward- anyone ever experience that with PMS or anything?

Baby Dust to everyone!!


----------



## almosthere

ooo gl hope it is your preggo glow taking over!! hehe


----------



## DaisyAnne

Thanks almosthere! and where are you in your cycle now? I saw you were saying your cycle is lengthening, and that happened to me for the first 4 months or so after I got off bc pills...it just took a little bit for my body to figure out what it was gonna do! :)


----------



## almosthere

Today is already CD32!! My last was 29, this is just crazy! AF due between tomorrow (the 10th) and the 14th. Tested at 10dpo today and BFN....a BFN at 10dpo makes me confident I am prob. not pregnant....booo =(


----------



## almosthere

on the bright side, if no af today, I will have a minimum of a 10 day LP! No it is not fab, but better than less than 10!! =)


----------



## mzswizz

Daisy-FXed you are sooo preggo :haha: And if you had AF like cramps after AF was late, it could either be AF gearing up to come orrrrr you are pregnant and you're ligaments are stretching to make room for baby. :thumbup:

Almosthere-Yay atleast your LP lengthened so thats good. Hoping you get a bfp and on the bright side..some women dont get a bfp until 12dpo or later so there's still hope. :thumbup:

AFM, 1dpo today yay :happydance: DH and I just cuddled last night which is okay because im pretty tired and sore between dtd and the pap smear. The pap smear wasnt bad i didnt even feel anything and i guess its because i dtd that morning :blush: But usually i always get this type of sore feeling afterwards so im use to that so no bd last night. I had an alright sleep last night because dh was tossing and turning in pain so i had to check up on him every now and then. His body has been hurting ever since the accident. We are going to setup an appt for him to go to the doc whenever he is off on a monday wednesday or friday. Hope he is ok though. And also I tested this morning with an opk and this is what i got: 

within 3 mins...
So its getting lighter which confirms i have ov'd cd19 :happydance: It took forever for the test line to show up also. It was exactly at 3 mins when the line finally appeared so i know its a negative so im happy.


----------



## Leese

Seems i could be haning around here again, 2nd month in a row!

I'm 2/3 days late again this month, now on CD34, BFN on Wednesday.

So sick of my periods being like this, up until 2 months ago i used to be utterly spot on! :(

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Leese are you taking any opks or doing your temp or anything?


----------



## Leese

mzswizz said:


> Leese are you taking any opks or doing your temp or anything?

Been doing both, although i missed my temp this morning and havent done an OPK for about a week.

xx


----------



## danniemum2be

hey girls, well AF's started now and test results came back negative. not sure what to count as cycle day 1? wednesday night was pinkish discharge then yeterday was very light bleeding but woke up to a normal af today, so do i count today or yesterday? x


----------



## Leese

danniemum2be said:


> hey girls, well AF's started now and test results came back negative. not sure what to count as cycle day 1? wednesday night was pinkish discharge then yeterday was very light bleeding but woke up to a normal af today, so do i count today or yesterday? x

Sorry the cow got you babe! :hugs:

I think you have to count CD1 when it's full red proper flow and not spotting so i would say today is CD1 

xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

thanks hun, glad she's finally arrived though excited to start trying again this month.

fx'd for us all xx


----------



## mzswizz

hmm Leese i dont know. Maybe your body is doing its own thing and trying to fix itself. My doctor told me its normal for our cycles to be like that its just our bodies adjusting.

Dannie-glad af started for you. i would say count today as cd1 because its your normal af flow now.


----------



## pichi

Leese there are a lot of missed temps on your chart it's hard to see where you actually OV'd. although you did get a +opk and a temp shift after so... i dunno

how did FF work out your coverline too :S


----------



## Leese

pichi said:


> Leese there are a lot of missed temps on your chart it's hard to see where you actually OV'd. although you did get a +opk and a temp shift after so... i dunno
> 
> how did FF work out your coverline too :S

I kind of cheated that i put in the temp to see if it would give me crosschairs, so basically i have no way of really knowing as i did miss a lot of temps (i have had a really crap month with stress at work and 2 weeks of on and off terrible flu) i only had one + OPK (first time temping and OPK's).

I'm going to try and get the finger out and get better with the temps, although it's hard as my OH works shifts and i wake up at different times depending on what time he starts in the mornings...

ARRRGGHHHHHHHH lol xx


----------



## pichi

i take my temp different times all the time but the trick is to get the same length of ours behind your temp. always have at least 4hours . i usually temp around 8am...ish heh you might have got another +opk slightly later in your cycle and that would explain why you're late... or you're pregnant ;)


----------



## mzswizz

seeing that your oh work times can affect your temp..i think you should just go the opk route. Maybe try out the digi opks. Atleast you will no for sure exactly when you ov'd. For the first time i know for a fact that i o'd on cd19 (yesterday) and i o'd earlier than i expected also. Atleast with the opks, you wont have to worry about the time etc you just pee and wait :haha:


----------



## Leese

thanks girls - i have more IC OPK's on order and i think i will buy the digi ones to confrim!

xxx


----------



## mzswizz

no problem thats what we are here for. GL :thumbup: Hoping your next announcement will be you got a bfp!


----------



## mzswizz

ok ladies i decided to take an opk this afternoon and this is what i got
Another positive? How after the negatives? Also when i wiped i had LOADS of creamy cm i mean the tp was covered in bubbly creamy white cm (sorry tmi :blush: ) What's going on?


----------



## pichi

your first +opk could have been your body gearing up for OV and then it didn't then within 24/48 you had a second surge of LH - this is what i think could have possibly happened to Leese too


----------



## mzswizz

so that would mean that ov is going to happen within 12-36 hours from now? And i didnt understand why i have so much creamy cm which is what i would get after ov.


----------



## pichi

well it's either that or you still have a good amount of LH maybe?

do you check your cervix position?


----------



## mzswizz

no because i dont really know how :blush:


----------



## pichi

Best place to check is in the shower. Just feel about for a doughnut haha :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

pichi-a doughnut now i want one :haha: well i checked it for the first time and it is in middle rangle i think (i can touch it with my middle finger) and it feels like the tip of my nose. So what does that mean?


----------



## pichi

well, usually when you are in your fertile window you are SHOW (soft, high, open, wet) if it feels like your bottom lip it's soft, if it feels like your nose its more on the hard side. 

after ovulation your cervix can drop and go hard or it can stay high and harden and your little doughnut hole will close up and feel like a dimple.

i would hazard a guess and say that you've OV'd but i might be wrong. (this is why i do all 3; temping, cervix checking and opks)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks for the info. Yeah it feels more hard than soft. It feels like a ball up there :haha:


----------



## pichi

well, fingers crossed that you have OV'd. usually they say that once you have had your first +opk to stop testing so... we'll assume you've ov'd. bd just in case though hehe


----------



## mzswizz

i will try and bd. but i dont know if it will be possible because dh has been in pain ever since his accident 2 days ago.


----------



## pichi

i'm sure you've covered yourself anyways hun :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so because this will be day 2 of no dtd and i must admit the i dont think i can take no more bd because i feel sore


----------



## pichi

haha oh dear. well, they say to BD every 2nd day so i'm sure you're fine


----------



## mzswizz

well i wish i would've known that because dh and i been bd every day since i stopped bleeding :blush: :rofl:


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz, the cm, is it stretchy or just creamy? cm is supposed to dry up after ov.

cm is one of the biggest points of ttc, the little swimmers need the correct conditions to make their way to the egg. so if your cm isn't right it might be worth trying a lubricant specially for ttc:thumbup:


----------



## miss_elle

im now on CD 95 - i feel like such a loser being the only one still waiting for AF :dohh: it's as if my body is trying to tell me to wait :cry:

ive been so emotional and clumsy today. broken 2 bowls and spilt milk all over the floor, i know you're not meant to cry over spilt milk but i just couldn't hold it in :cry: my poor oh has been so amazing.


----------



## mzswizz

It was just creamy. Thats what i usually get first after ov. So thats why when i saw that 2nd positive im like how if i got creamy cm now. When i got the first positive, my cm was more stretchy


----------



## mzswizz

miss_elle said:


> im now on CD 95 - i feel like such a loser being the only one still waiting for AF :dohh: it's as if my body is trying to tell me to wait :cry:
> 
> ive been so emotional and clumsy today. broken 2 bowls and spilt milk all over the floor, i know you're not meant to cry over spilt milk but i just couldn't hold it in :cry: my poor oh has been so amazing.

Aww :hugs: dont worry. Your AF will come soon enough so you can start a new cycle. Sometimes our bodies does things and while we are complaining and wondering..its doing its job to be more fit for pregnancy. So just hoping all goes well. Hope you dont make it to cd100.


----------



## DaisyAnne

awww miss elle :hugs: hang in there! your body knows what it's doing even if you don't! Hopefully the docs can give you info to help ya know what's happening!

If my period was going to be normal, then it would have come last Tuesday or Wednesday, but still isn't here...still going to wait to test just cause I think it's a possibility I could be off after the chem preg last month, and I don't want to get too excited about a late period til it's been like a week late...just waiting, waiting :)


----------



## mzswizz

Well i took another opk just now and it came back positive so now im confused. Got my first pos on cd18 then negatives up until cd20 in the morning. Tested cd20 in the afternoon and it came back positive and today cd21 its still positive. That was my last opk so im just giving up on that. I heard that after the first pos you dont suppose to keep testing is that accurate?


----------



## pichi

Yeah. You can have 3 days of +opks as well. Best time to take an opk around 11am, not fmu


----------



## mzswizz

Well its wasnt fmu more like smu. And now i dont know whether i should say cd19 was ov or say i didnt ov yet. All signs are saying i ov'd


----------



## pichi

well, you can always say you've ov'd and if you are late by say a day or 2 you will know why (pregnant or you ov'd later) :) How long is your luteal phase usually?


----------



## mzswizz

14 days


----------



## mzswizz

im going to buy a few more opks and im going to test again next time i got to go use the bathroom and see what happens. This really is throwing me for a loop. The pains have stopped so im assuming the pains were confirming ov. I had sharp pains yesterday on cd20 and ov was to occur cd19 sp that sounds about right.


----------



## pichi

yup that sounds like you ov'd. i've got sore underarms... strange


----------



## mzswizz

well im going to take it as im 2dpo now and i ov'd on cd19 since everything seems to be pointing in that direction. cd18 very definate positive..cd19 in the morning-cd20 in the morning obvious negative (almost only one line) and sharp pains around cd19 and more on cd20. cd20 in the pm, hard cervix and loads of creamy cm meaning ov is over but then afterwards i got a pos opk so dh and i dtd anyways. Then today cd21 pos opk but cm is drying up so im assuming i ov'd already.

And i had sore underarms too btu i dont know if thats pregnancy related. I know sore bbs would be pregnancy related for me.


----------



## pichi

i had sore under arms the first time i was pregnant but i'm not counting my chickens so to speak haha not even in the 2ww yet! waiting on my temp rise tomorrow


----------



## mzswizz

how many dpo are you?


----------



## pichi

i'm not even DPO yet! hah ill be 1dpo tomorrow.. or should be. FF keeps wanting to put me as OV CD17 making me 3dpo tomorrow but i don't know. i think i OV'd today. everything points to a CD19 OV and i've had previous cycles OV day no earlier than CD19


----------



## mzswizz

so we are going to be only 2 days apart in the 2ww also it seems we have o'd on the same cycle day how cool :happydance:


----------



## pichi

indeed, we can be tww buddies haha.

it seems my cycles have finally settled at OV'ing at CD19; fine by me! haha


----------



## mzswizz

yay i have a tww buddy now :happydance: I never started testing as early as cd18 so i was always thinking when i got positives around this time, it meant i was ov'ing so im assuming i always o'd earlier than cd21-23 thats why i always missed the egg :dohh:


----------



## pichi

ah, see i always temp'd and then started trying OPKS. last time, the first month i used opks i fell pregnant :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

well lets hope it happens again this time around :haha: Well to take my mind off the tww for now..im going to make cheesy chicken enchiladas yummy


----------



## CarliCareBear

mzswizz said:


> well lets hope it happens again this time around :haha: Well to take my mind off the tww for now..im going to make cheesy chicken enchiladas yummy

sounds like a great distraction to me. hope you're doing good mzswizz!


----------



## mzswizz

the enchiladas came out good but they were ruined when dh and i gotten into an argument over the phone :nope: i completely lost my appetitie at the moment. And congrats on pregnancy!


----------



## CarliCareBear

mzswizz said:


> the enchiladas came out good but they were ruined when dh and i gotten into an argument over the phone :nope: i completely lost my appetitie at the moment. And congrats on pregnancy!


augh! that is always the worst. i hate when i am trying to do something nice with my hubby and we end up fighting. but life and ttc are stressful! :hugs:

hope you take some time to take care of yourself today. you deserve it!



(and thank you! can't wait till you get your little bean too!)


----------



## mzswizz

i did eat and they came out pretty yummy i should say :haha: And right now i am relaxing but i know when DH comes home it will be a LONG talk. It is ladies night out but DH doesnt want me to go and thats what struck the argument because i feel that a wife should be able to go out with her friends and enjoy herself and he thinks a wife can go out but has boundaries like come back around 10pm etc. So we agree to disagree. I will be testing starting from 11dpo so just praying i caught the egg. Ever since ov i have been getting sharp pains. I know i am only 2dpo but usually after ov i dont have any pain whatsoever so subconsciously im thinking...could it be this time?


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, just an update, on CD 33 and no BFP, started brown spotting today which has been happening with my new AF off the pill, so af should show in a couple days with red flow, still the lightest AF's ever, which worries me that they are not true AF's yet, but at least I am getting pos opks....will update in january! haha


----------



## mzswizz

well atleast SOMETHING is happening. Hopefully january will be a new year and a new bfp!


----------



## almosthere

thanks, hope when I pop in all you ladies will have good news!!


----------



## mzswizz

im hoping so too! im sooo ready for a healthy baby or babies


----------



## almosthere

hehe yes I hope you conceive another set of twins if you are up for that! I would loooooove twins, although it must be hard the first time around with twins I would think. So I wouldn't mind having just 1 my first time, but blessed if we get twins right!! even triplets!! haha =)


----------



## mzswizz

Actually i would want one first :rofl: I think two of me and him running around is going to be chaos :rofl: Twins would be a blessing but i think that would cause DH and I to faint at the same time because we really are going to need a bigger house then. Seeing that we have a 2 bedroom home.


----------



## almosthere

haha I hear ya' we also only have a 2br condo we would need to move too!


----------



## mzswizz

we already wanted to move but just got to wait until the time is right. and now im starting to have sharp pains in my vaginal area along with creamy cm coming out :shrug: have no clue whats going on. This is surely a first. Its like my uterus and all are contracting at the same time :shrug: im only 2dpo so i dont know whats going on.


----------



## DaisyAnne

Good luck mzswizz and pichi with your 2ww, "egg" those little spermies on to make it all the way! haha...and almosthere, now that you've been off bc pills a couple months I bet it won't take long at all for you all to conceive! and Congrats Carli!

Mzswizz, I've had all these sharp little pains ever since soon after I think I ov'ed too..it's like cramps but not like AF cramps exactly...and they got so bad tonight that i had to come home and take my pants off so there was no pressure on my stomach whatsoever-- that's how it was last month with the chem pregnancy, too


----------



## mzswizz

DaisyAnne-Sounds good maybe you will have your bfp and sticky bean this month :thumbup: My pains felt like my whole uterus and everything inside were contracting :shrug: But it has stopped now.

AFM, last night i had to babysit my almost 1 month old niece. DH was in love :blush: She was a pretty good baby i must say. Atleast we got a little insight on when we have kids. Also DH and I dtd twice this morning well 5 hours apart :blush: after we took her back home to my sister this morning. Having a good day so far and I think the bd is to blame :rofl:


----------



## pichi

no one prepares you for how much work a baby is so believe me 1 is enough at a time hah


----------



## mzswizz

that is so true :haha:


----------



## DaisyAnne

I have had this kind of pinching or crampy-like pain in my lower left side (perhaps near my left ovary, but I am no doctor) for many days now, and it is not exactly like AF cramps nor is it like constipation or anything...and it is in the same exact location where I felt what I assume were ovulation cramps earlier this month. Last night it was pretty bad for a little bit, but still no AF...and then today when I was exercising, it got a lot worse again. I think I'm gonna need to lower the intensity level of my workout until it's better!

Anyone ever experience anything similar? 
Today I started to wear dresses again so my pants won't push on that tender area!
I just don't know what to make of it :confused:


----------



## mzswizz

how many dpo are you Daisy?


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> yay i have a tww buddy now :happydance: I never started testing as early as cd18 so i was always thinking when i got positives around this time, it meant i was ov'ing so im assuming i always o'd earlier than cd21-23 thats why i always missed the egg :dohh:

just another little fact, it's best to BD when you get a positive and again the day after as it takes about 12 hours for the sperm to swim up to the falopian tubes, so it's there waiting for the egg.


----------



## miss_elle

DaisyAnne said:


> I have had this kind of pinching or crampy-like pain in my lower left side (perhaps near my left ovary, but I am no doctor) for many days now, and it is not exactly like AF cramps nor is it like constipation or anything...and it is in the same exact location where I felt what I assume were ovulation cramps earlier this month. Last night it was pretty bad for a little bit, but still no AF...and then today when I was exercising, it got a lot worse again. I think I'm gonna need to lower the intensity level of my workout until it's better!
> 
> Anyone ever experience anything similar?
> Today I started to wear dresses again so my pants won't push on that tender area!
> I just don't know what to make of it :confused:

i get that when i ovulate :dohh: painful to bend over as well.


----------



## miss_elle

still no AF ugh. it better show it's ugly head soon!


----------



## pichi

Have you been so see anyone?


----------



## DaisyAnne

I think I am 20 dpo, but that's maybe off a day or two- I didn't take down the exact day I had what I assume to be ovulation cramps, but it was right around CD14 or 15...I estimate that I normally have a 16-day-ish luteal phase, so I am about 4 days late. Decided I'll take a test sometime mid-week if it still hasn't come...haven't take one yet!


----------



## mzswizz

Daisy-Sounds promising!!! Hopefully you have a bfp! :thumbup:

Miss_elle- My issue was around actual ov time..we didnt bd but only around cd21-23 seeing as we thought THAT was actual ov time. Man was i wrong :dohh:


----------



## DaisyAnne

I just found out my best friend is pregnant :) !! She didn't get a clear enough read until she was 3 days late for her period. The lines were just too hard to see til then. Yay! I'm going to be an auntie again!


----------



## mzswizz

Thats great news Daisy!! Let's hope you're next :thumbup:


----------



## miss_elle

well my appointment is in 2 days :happydance:

i felt soo rough last night i was convinced that AF was on its way, but nothing...

my right breast has been so sore, like a burning feeling inside and across the nipple. they havent got any bigger though. i dont even get sore breasts when AF is due.:shrug:

lower cramping and my cervix is still feeling sore:dohh:

i dont feel pregnant, i dont know what i feel like :shrug:

cant wait to finally get some answers


----------



## mzswizz

miss_elle-yay for the doc visit in 2 days. i got a test for police dispatcher on friday and then after that monday is the start of testing day for me :happydance: Hopefully you get some answers to see why AF isnt here.


----------



## pichi

i have at least another 9 days till i'm going to test u___u too long! fx'd for you though x

and glad you are getting your Drs appt Miss_elle. hope you get some answers


----------



## mzswizz

i have 6 more days before testing so really we are not that far apart from testing. Im starting on the 19th and test probably every other day or everyday depending on if i get a faint line or not.


----------



## Leafy

miss_elle said:


> well my appointment is in 2 days :happydance:
> 
> i felt soo rough last night i was convinced that AF was on its way, but nothing...
> 
> my right breast has been so sore, like a burning feeling inside and across the nipple. they havent got any bigger though. i dont even get sore breasts when AF is due.:shrug:
> 
> lower cramping and my cervix is still feeling sore:dohh:
> 
> i dont feel pregnant, i dont know what i feel like :shrug:
> 
> cant wait to finally get some answers

This is so weird but i am experiencing the burning sensation too only in my right breast!! Its so sore feels almost like sunburn to touch! I think its also on the right hand side of my stomach & ribs :shrug:

Im on CD60 tomorrow & ringing the doctor to hopefully be seen same day! Dont know whats going on all my hpt's have been negative :( 

Hope your doc visit goes well :flow:


----------



## DaisyAnne

Good luck with the doctor visits, Leafy and Miss Elle!

Still no AF for me- approx 6 days late, testing in the morning :) I feel like I am pregnant, just a matter of if it stuck this month, or if I had another chemical pregnancy- will find out in the morning :)


----------



## mzswizz

How exciting!! Cant wait for your results Daisy! I am only 5dpo and i am tempted about poas already :rofl:


----------



## DaisyAnne

I tested this morning, I'm about 7 days late, and it was a big fat NEGATIVE...blah. I don't ever want to take another test again, I'll just wait until I have a big belly and then maybe think about taking one....haha!


----------



## mzswizz

Daisy-:rofl: you had me laughing when i read your post. Dont worry eventually we all will see those bfps. Im 6dpo today and i dont want to test until 11dpo so i can atleast be a little more certain but thats IF i get a bfp this cycle. Im feeling confident but then again not really.


----------



## miss_elle

officially CD100!

i took a test today and swore i saw a line... my eyes may be tricking me. surely it would be darker than a faint little line that i need to squint to see lol.

daisy & mzswizz FX'd for you!! :D:happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

wow you made it to cd100. thats crazy :shock: hopefully it is a line and you are pregnant. Cant wait for updates.


----------



## miss_elle

can you see it ?? i feel like i'm going mad lol.

thought it could be an evap but it was within the time limit.
 



Attached Files:







14dec11.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 31


----------



## mzswizz

miss_elle-I do see the faint pink line on the left side. It has color so i say wait a few days and test again or try a FRER. Who knows maybe around the waiting period, you ov'd and got pregnant then.


----------



## pichi

i see a line on the 1st picture - and it's pink :)


----------



## DaisyAnne

me too! I see a faint pink line, miss elle. Test again later :) Also, the doc should have info for you! Is it tomorrow that you go in?


----------



## JasmineAshlee

I see it miss Ellie!
Did you ever consider that maybe you skipped one month's ovulation,
and fell pregnant the following cycle, without knowing?

In either case I hope there's a healthy bean(s)!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

miss_elle said:


> can you see it ?? i feel like i'm going mad lol.
> 
> thought it could be an evap but it was within the time limit.

yay I hope this is finally it for you, i would be testing every day afetr that with FMU!! hehe


----------



## miss_elle

:happydance: yes doctor tomorrow!

i have mittelschmerz and always get really_ really_ bad cramps when i ov, the cramps are like nothing i have ever experienced - its painful to sit down, bend over, go toilet :blush: and i get sharp pains in my side (right or left, depending on which ovary releases the egg). i had those pains on 4th october and nothing since, so i don't know if i could have ovulated late.:shrug: hopefully ill find out soon!:thumbup:


----------



## miss_elle

:wohoo:

im so excited for tomorrow, even though i know i won't get immediate results with bloods but still, at least the ball will be rolling.


----------



## pichi

have you pee'd on another test yet?


----------



## mzswizz

miss_elle-GL at the doc today :thumbup: keep us posted.

how are you ladies doing today?

AFM, Yay finally reach the halfway mark :happydance: 7dpo today and woke up with a migraine. Slowly but surely its getting better though. This morning was pretty weird though because DH asked me "have you been feeling DIFFERENT?" im like no not really other than tired, wanted taco bell and now i have a migraine. And then he said "hmm" :shrug: Im thinking he is thinking that this is our month this month but he dont want to say nothing to me because he wants me to not symptom spot :haha: I made it this far without symptom spotting so i think i can manage. 4 more days before I start the poas marathon :haha: And tomorrow is my nephew's 1 yr birthday also its the same day i take the test for police dispatcher. So going to be busy tomorrow.


----------



## danniemum2be

eeek good luck today miss_elle definitely see a pink line! 

hope your due your BFP mzswizz xxx


----------



## mzswizz

thanks dannie. I feel like this could be it but at the same time im thinking maybe not but i wont know until i start testing. Hopefully i see a bfp rather than AF.


----------



## almosthere

woohoo miss elle!

and GL misswizz too, hope it is your time!

AFM thought AF was done, but after bdncing last night and this am, wiped and pink and then red, but i am not spotting, only after sex, so weird, dang I must be sensitive up in there! lol my gyno actually told me a couple years ago that I have what is called a "fragile vagina" i tried not to laugh I was like really? there is a name for that? haha meaning it it very sensitive and can bleed easily, so guess it is more "fragile" off bcp's!


----------



## mzswizz

i hope its my time too! And i never knew it was a such thing called fragile vagina. Wow learned something new.


----------



## almosthere

yes, soo odd! haha :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

if i had a fragile vagina..i would feel sorry for my vagina because umm if i feel sore after dtd with DH then i can just imagine if i had a fragile vagina what damage would've been caused :rofl:


----------



## danniemum2be

eeek good luck ladies.

My AF is still going now on cd7 and today ive felt so ill. my stomach is in absolute agony and i feel like im gunna throw up constantly. just wish it would hurry up and go now x


----------



## mzswizz

aww dannie :hugs: hope you feel better. Cant wait for next week so i can test :haha:


----------



## pichi

i'm a day behind you! lol had a drop then spike today in temps but i'm not counting my chickens or nothing


----------



## mzswizz

you're 6dpo today pichi?


----------



## pichi

I'm 5 dpo sorry, 6 tomorrow :)


----------



## mzswizz

so we are only 2 days apart :happydance: Do you feel any different. I have been getting sharp pains on and off today.


----------



## pichi

I feel different but don't want to really say anything other than that just in case I am totally wrong and get dissapointment when af comes :'(


----------



## almosthere

I feel the same! every time i am in the tww i always feel different, but then I get my usual BFN and feel like such an idiot!! I hate that feeling & refuse to tell DH I think this is the month b.c last times it was not, haha. Maybe I always feel excited during that time and thats why I feel different..hmmm..anywho VERY jealous you ladies are in your tww...I just want to OV already and make my baby!! hehe


----------



## mzswizz

pichi and almosthere-I totally understand. Usually i dont really tell dh anything. He is always the one pointing things out to me :haha: But i did notice i got these quick sharp pains like a quick stab pain but other than that nothing.


----------



## pichi

I feel calm and in no real rush to poas, I was like that with my daughter too but meh lol we shall see Xmas day


----------



## mzswizz

xmas day is when af is due for me. usually i wait it out but this time i just want to know early so i can prepare myself with all the ammo if its a bfn :haha:


----------



## almosthere

thats so exciting to possibly get a xmas bfp!! stop making me jealous! haha I am not going to ov til possibly Jan 1st or even later!!! =(


----------



## mzswizz

Dont worry almosthere. Atleast you can start off 2012 with a bfp :thumbup: Now how many women can say that! Alot of women deliver for new years but you havent heard about the ones who conceive in the beginning!


----------



## almosthere

lol yes it will be neat-i am hoping this is it as I would think it was be a cute/funny story If my baby was made on my vacation with all my family there!! haha. But I think I would already be pregnant then, but early on & I wouldn't know yet, so it would still be a good story!


----------



## mzswizz

what a great story it will be FXed it will happen for you :thumbup: 

AFM, took the test and i know i passed so yay and i tested at 7dpo and today and this is what i got
I think i see a line but i dont know :shrug: Also i dtd and now there is spotting :shrug:


----------



## DaisyAnne

AF came today- 9 days late! Ugh, oh the cramps. Haha! Which means my Ov should be happening New Years Eve! looks like we'll be rockin in the new year- LOL, sorry I just had to...

Mzswizz, is that a preg test or Ov predictor test? I think I see some pink there in the second line position, also...wait a couple days and test again!


----------



## mzswizz

pregnancy test. its the internet cheapies. and fxed for a bfp for you


----------



## pichi

i see a line! but i would test again in a few days :) those IC's can be mad for Evaps that appear within time limit...

afm, i feel out this month


----------



## almosthere

yay gl misswizz!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

pichi-Im going to wait until monday (11dpo) to test again. Atleast if it is a bfp, then i gave the hcg 3 days to build up. And sometimes women who feel out end up pregnant the same month :thumbup:

almosthere-thanks.

AFM, im 9dpo today :happydance: The bleeding has came back. DH keeps reminding me that we had rough sex and that may be the cause of the bleed. He still says he thinks im pregnant which i "feel" like i am too. But we shall see. Hoping its not AF just coming early. I want a bfp already :rofl: Has anybody ever experienced bleeding after sex during pregnancy?

symptoms list ALERT!!!

1) sharp pain shooting through my right bb last night (TWICE oww)
2) on and off bleeding (lighter than af flow..majority when i wipe)
3) sharp pains in the uterus area
4) thirsty more often now

Please let this mean bfp!


----------



## miss_elle

i've been told that if you are prone to miscarriage it is best to not DTD for the first weeks of pregnancy. i know a woman who lost one of her twins in early pregnancy due to DTD and the cervix contracting. GL though, FX'd!

i had such a drama at the doctor. my normal doctor was ill so i had to see someone else, she was so rude. i did a urine test and it was negative. she told me i'm not pregnant and she'll give me something to start my period. i told her i want further tests and she just kept saying "but you're not pregnant". i ended up walking out and making a complaint. she didn't even ask how long my cycles are, how late i was, if i'm getting any symptoms etc. now waiting for an emergency appointment for my normal doctor!


----------



## mzswizz

aw that is awful miss_elle. well atleast you didnt settle. GL at your next appt :thumbup: And yes no more dtd for me until i figure out whats going on.


----------



## CarliCareBear

Got a good feeling about this mzswizz! it's very common to bleed a bit after dtd if you're pregnant. Let's hope it's your bfp! :happydance:

As for miss_elle, ugh! That is the worst. I've had a few doctors like that, who refused to believe I was pregnant (when I actually was) and gave me terrible advice and tried to force a mc. Excuse my french but fuck em! Listen to your body always over a doctor. People think you should always listen to your doctor, but that's bull. Listen to yourself. They don't know nearly as much as people give them credit for.


----------



## pichi

argh not long to testing! i think i'm out this month. just don't feel pregnant


----------



## mzswizz

thanks cali!

pichi-hope you get your surprise bfp :thumbup:

AFM, I have noticed that every morning, I have been waking up with a sore throat and it feels dry. I dont know why neither :shrug: Also i am still having sharp pains mainly on the left but on and off on the right also in the uterus area. And i am still having this light flow and its weird because one minute its here then the next its light to the point of stopping and then it comes back. DH keeps saying its probably do to how long we were going. He was saying he dont think it would just lasts for a few hours especially seeing that we were dtd almost all day that day :blush: So im just waiting for it to end. But its still light. Like i can wear 1 pad all day so i dont know. DH doesnt think its AF starting early because of how it is. its been 3 days and he even said that he knows my cycle and by now it should be a full force crime scene :rofl: Men! But he's right so im hoping this is a good sign. Tonight, i am going out with my girls to a comedy show so atleast that will take my mind off of things.


----------



## pichi

it could be implantation bleeding perhaps??

ah i don't think ill get a surprise bfp- i have like no symptoms practically


----------



## mzswizz

sometimes women have no symptoms and still end up pregnant so you're not out yet :thumbup: And this is day 2 of it so i dont think it could be IB.


----------



## pichi

aw thanks for the PMA. let's hope we can be bump buddies. lol. if you are slightly worried about the bleeding you could always phone your Dr?


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome pichi. What i think its either early AF or bleeding after sex during pregnancy. So if i get a bfp by af due date, then i will phone dr about it. The bleeding isnt serious. Its just light and on and off with on and off cramps but nothing unbearable.


----------



## pichi

i can't believe it's just 15h till you pee on a stick :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

I know. I am very nervous though.


----------



## almosthere

FX for all testing! I am not even at the peeing on an OPK stick stage yet, haha. I am going to start opking on the 13th day of my cycle, I am on cd8 today. AF is due to arrive while I am out of the country on vacation, so hoping we can buy a test there and have a romantic celebration since we will be in a tropical climate =) so cold hear right now!


----------



## pichi

My pma is just getting worse and worse and I think the witch will be getting me on my birthday :(


----------



## almosthere

oh no, I hope not pichi, but if so, enjoy a drink!!


----------



## pichi

Ah I've had a massive dip so its either an implantation dip of af is gearing up lol


----------



## almosthere

woohoo implantation!! hehe =) FX for you!


----------



## pichi

aw thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Well this is cd2 actually. AF has started completely now. DH and i have started taking our multi-vitamins today so thats a step. Im not upset because this is only the first cycle so its not affecting me. Well next af due on jan. 22 so i have alot of time in between to try again. And atleast af wont be here on my birthday :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

aw we might still be able to be bump buddies :haha: i defo feel out this month :( bring on the next cycle :)


----------



## almosthere

sorry to hear mzswizz! bring on all our JAN 2012 BFP's, woohoo!!!! =)


----------



## mzswizz

yay cant wait for us to be bump buddies :happydance: My next af is due jan. 22nd. And i would probably ov anywhere between jan. 4th and 7th (cd19-cd22). DH has already said that we are going to dtd every day from the day bleeding stops (cd7) all the way up until af due date :shock: plus he's taking multi-vitamins for men now so let's hope that helps too.


----------



## pichi

tell him that's not good to dtd that much haha you need his good swimmers to build up for around OV day lol

EDIT: my next AF will be due Jan 23rd if everything stays the same


----------



## mzswizz

yay so we will be 1 day apart cycle wise. and yeah i told him that but you think he listens :rofl:


----------



## pichi

ah a typical man haha!


----------



## mzswizz

yes typical. but i got the power so every other day is whats going to happen up until cd15. Then we will start every day and see what happens.


----------



## miss_elle

CarliCareBear said:


> As for miss_elle, ugh! That is the worst. I've had a few doctors like that, who refused to believe I was pregnant (when I actually was) and gave me terrible advice and tried to force a mc. Excuse my french but fuck em! Listen to your body always over a doctor. People think you should always listen to your doctor, but that's bull. Listen to yourself. They don't know nearly as much as people give them credit for.

they just don't seem to get it, why would any woman who's ttc go and take a pill to bring on AF without knowing for sure that they're not pregnant?:nope:

i cant get an appointment until after new year now, im so fed up.

i just want to know whats going on or at least be able to start TTC again!

i was cramping loads over the weekend and thought AF was coming, but nope. woke up this morning with a really dry mouth, however much i drank it wouldnt go away. feel light headed, sick and tired.

hopefully a week off work over christmas will help relax me and help get my body back in sync. luckily i dont drink at all, so if i am preg it won't do any harm :D


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz said:


> Well this is cd2 actually. AF has started completely now. DH and i have started taking our multi-vitamins today so thats a step. Im not upset because this is only the first cycle so its not affecting me. Well next af due on jan. 22 so i have alot of time in between to try again. And atleast af wont be here on my birthday :thumbup:

:hugs: bring on 2012 ! !

are you taking primrose oil? it's meant to help with ttc and getting cm in good shape for his swimmers, but just make sure you stop taking it once you ovulate as it can cause uterus contractions :dohh:


----------



## miss_elle

pichi said:


> ah a typical man haha!

:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

no im not taking primrose oil. im only taking the one a day women's multivitamins now.


----------



## mzswizz

well i got great news...1) DH has been taking his vitamins and 2) A county job (library aide) that I applied for called and said i got the job :happydance:. I guess this isnt why i didnt get pregnant this cycle because i was suppose to find out this news and be able to have some time on the job before having baby. So this is great. A county job means more money and better benefits.


----------



## almosthere

congrats wonderful news!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks almosthere! Atleast tonight ended great. Most likely i would start in january so thats good also atleast these would be the last couple of weeks before i start working and i would most likely be passed ov by the time i start working so yay :happydance: Everything is falling into place.


----------



## pichi

well done on the new job! that's fantastic news. :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks pichi! So how are you today?

AFM, its cd4 today so 3 more days to go yay! Seeing that now i ov earlier than i thought..it will make since on why when i thought AF was early..it was actually on time :dohh: When you ov earlier doesnt it change af due date to arriving earlier? Also, dh and i have been in love land :cloud9: We have just been loving each other and enjoying each other and i feel great. Especially ever since DH has been listening and really wants to have a healthy baby so he finally went and bought his vitamins and take them every day and so am i. We both take them together so im happy for that. Thats another step closer to our rainbow baby. Everything is going pretty good on my side which is a good thing. Also, my soon to be boss (who is great!!!) gave me the number to the woman i have to set up an appt with so i can get this process started. I had called but she didnt answer so im going to wait til between 8:30-9 to call her again. Yay im so excited!! I am soo ready to bring on 2012 because i have a feeling its going to be a great year :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

your LP of a cycle will always stay around the same each month - it's the time from the start of cycle to OV that can vary greatly :)

i'm good thanks. going to go buy a test because i think i got an EVAP on a FRER O_O i'm cramping and my cervix is low so i am guessing i'm not but hey, i need to pee on somthing haha! i got a near +opk too


----------



## mzswizz

I have a 14 day LP so i was thinking since i usually thought i ov'd on cd22, then af would arrive cd36. but since i've noticed i o'd cd18 that would mean af would be due on cd32 correct? And ooooo sounds good on your part cant wait for updates will be patiently waiting :coffee:


----------



## CarliCareBear

congrats on the new job mzswizz!! sounds like you have a great year ahead of you. and good luck pichi! I'll have my fingers crossed.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Cali!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, nice to see many of us are somewhat close in cycle days! I am cd 10 today. I started opk's yesterday and it was light, so for now, only testing every other day until the lines get darker. Hoping to O sooner than later! woohoo 2012, I also have a good feeling, I mean we must have a good shot for 2012 seeing as there will be 12 fresh new months ahead :haha: But hoping we start of the year with our buns cooking as opposed to the middle or end of the year :hugs: FX!!!


----------



## almosthere

carliecarebear how are you feeling?? how is baby!!?


----------



## mzswizz

almosthere-I am soo with you on hoping it happens at the beggining of the year compared to the middle or end. And i lol when you said 12 fresh new months :rofl:

AFM, well this cycle is going by rather quickly now. Im on cd5 today and the last days of this year are flying by too. 6 more days until my birthday :happydance: Well last night was great. I dont know if it was the drink I had called sex drive or what but dh and i dtd in the shower again :blush: Now I must say i am madly in love with DH because now he is taking ttc seriously. After i read the article and stated less caffeine, no hot baths, and take daily vitamins. He is really taking his vitamins, drinking more water, and when we were in the shower..he put it on luke warm not hot and then he said "cant be losing sperm here..got to have babies with you" :cloud9: Finally he understands how hard it is and glad he has finallt listened and is doing what he needs to do to help increase our chances and i have started drinking more water and my daily vitamins and not stressing out. So hopefully this will help us this cycle. Only time will tell. Also, today i have to go do the paperwork for the new job in a hour or so :happydance: So everything is really working out for us. Come on Baby Clayton(s)!!


----------



## almosthere

hehe glad dh is hopping on the baby boat completely! mine drinks too much beer I think for ttc but other than that he is a good boy :thumbup: I do not have him taking any vitamins and he would think it is rediculous, guess he is not on the full out ttc baby boat completely! :haha: And I love the name you chose, guess you want a little boy? I want a boy as well, Liam or Bryce, pretty sure Liam as DH likes it better. It is so bad we have like full first and middle names picked out (multiples lol) for both girls and boys hehe :flower: now we just need a bean or two to give those names too! :baby:


----------



## almosthere

and OMGSH! The days are flying by, I am on cd 11, not 10!! hahaha sooo excited to notice I am a day ahead of what I thought =) sleepy silly me


----------



## mzswizz

Trust me i get tantrums from him when it comes to taking the vitamins but i make him take them :rofl: and yes the days are flying by rather quickly. The name we have for a boy is Pierce Elijah and for a girl Ariel Mariah :cloud9: i think dh is rooting for a boy subconsciously though because whenever we bring up kids he says he him his etc


----------



## almosthere

yes same, DH always says he/his/him too! hehe. And I got mixed up because your thing says bring on a baby clayton, i like that name too! haha is that your last name? my bad!


----------



## mzswizz

lol dont worry i get confused myself sometimes :rofl: and yes clayton is our last name.


----------



## pichi

i used to refer to the bump as 'him' all the time even though i thought from the very start Pixie was a 'she' :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

i guess thats the most common thing to occur when a woman is pregnant or ttc wise in general. Many people say we would most likely have more boys than girls so we shall see. I think we would have boys just because of the fact we dtd close to ov.


----------



## pichi

i thought that i'd have a boy because it's all boys on my OH's side... but i had a gut feeling i was having a girl :)


----------



## mzswizz

well dh and my family is mostly girls so hopefully we can get boys in here :rofl:


----------



## CarliCareBear

almosthere said:


> carliecarebear how are you feeling?? how is baby!!?

thanks for asking! i've been feeling... sick! :haha: hahaha, but i guess that should be expected. still in those early worrying stages and just praying this bean holds on tight. my next u/s is jan 6th and i'm hoping it comes quickly. but every day is one day closer for all of us!

funny thing, ever since day one i've called my little bean a her. just have this gut feeling it's a girl. guess we'll see not to long from now!

hope all you ladies are doing good. can't wait till you guys join me!! it's gonna be awesome. happy TTCing! :baby:


----------



## mzswizz

cali-cant wait for u/s pics of your beanie!!!!

AFM, So it seems as if AF will stop a day early :happydance: cd6 today and looks like AF is on her way out or thats what i think so far from this morning. DH and I dtd last night too :blush: So we have been pretty busy and started on our operation conceive plan a little earlier than expected :haha: Xmas is in 2 days :shock: Where has the time gone :shrug: Also i will be 22 in 5 more days so yay im excited :happydance: Got to get DH xmas presents today while he is at work and clean up a little bit more. Also go hang out with my family today and that pretty much sums up my day. Come on January so we can make bd count!!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies! So I also think I am more prone to having all boys! But hoping I will have 2 boys and one little princess-a girl! =) AFM dtd tonight, DH was like a kid at a candy store ready to play from the minute I got home :haha: We are cd 12 today, DH predicts OV 4 days from now, I say Christmas day it is going to happen!! He bought me 8 single opks at the dollar store as I am worried my others are dried up and expired like the box says. This opk was a lot darker than the other brand that is expired. I had a huge temp dip today, but could this be because I temped 3 hours earlier than usual? Had no choice, had to get up around 7am to nanny! :wacko: Anywho, based on my opk really hoping for an early ov-noticed EWCM for the first time today, sooo happy to see it! I only noticed when checking my cervical position and did not dtd last night so pretty sure it was not old spermies chillin in there. Oh, sorry for the rant, missed B&B today! :flower:

Stinky you are sick carebare! and im sure **SHE** =) will stick FX!! 

And Happy early bday misswizz! I am 22 since June, so we are pretty close in age! :cake:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks almosthere! And yes we are close in age. My friend birthday is also in June :thumbup: And whoo hoo for the ewcm...hopefully this means early ov which in return will make it an early bfp :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

hope this cycle is your month :) x


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies, my chart shows a huge dip then huge rise, although I have had higher temps earlier in my cycle than this risen temp. But I do not think it is OV because dip-I think it was low due to temping really unusually early in the morning (7) then my rise today because I temped at 10 am lol. Also no pos opk yet, so still waiting!


----------



## pichi

It doesn't matter what time you temp, more how many hours you have behind the temp


----------



## mzswizz

almosthere-I agree with pichi. As long as you have the same amount of hours before temping (3 hours of solid sleep before temping). Then it doesnt matter the time. And from the description it sounds like the ov dip. Guess you have to wait for 2 more risen temps for it to be confirmed. And i have heard of womren who dont really get pos opks but temps say otherwise. My friend was using CB digi opks and she didnt get any pos and now she is pregnant. So maybe the same will happen for you. :thumbup:

AFM, Well its cd7 and it looks like AF is ending right on time :thumbup: Before I get started on my update i would like to take the time out to say R.I.P. Sylvester. Today is my best friend's death anniversary. Even though he is gone from the Earth he will not leave us in our hearts. :hugs: Now on a better note, dh and i started this morning with a bang. We've talked and now we are on good standing. DH and I dtd so we just right on time with the every other day but i dont think its intentional :blush: DH has talked to me about trying and he says he is on board with trying so we will do whatever it takes :happydance: He even said you are going to ov around cd19-cd23 so we are really going to dtd as much as possible that week :happydance: Hopefully we catch the eggy :thumbup: Feeling really good. So hopefully this cycle ends with a bfp. Last night DH didnt take his vitamin because we had our little argument :dohh: But its okay because i took mines and he only missed 1 day. He WONT miss today though :haha: So all is well and i gave dh is xmas eve gift and he is happy. So now we are just relaxing with each other. Lovely morning it is.


----------



## pichi

Btw... Has anyone noticed the new siggy? ;)


----------



## mzswizz

omg nooooo wayyyyyy pichi!!! congrats :happydance: when did you find out?


----------



## pichi

haha I was going to see how long it took before mentioning :haha:
I found out on my birthday :) need to phone and get a scan scheduled for Feb :)


----------



## mzswizz

what a great birthday gift!!!! Cant wait for pics!!


----------



## pichi

aw thanks. Scan should be around Valentines day and that's when we're going to announce it to family/friends


----------



## mzswizz

Thats great. My dh and i dating anniversary is feb. 18th :cloud9: how far along would you be by then?


----------



## pichi

i will be around 12/13 weeks depending on the date of the scan :)


----------



## mzswizz

so you'll be in your 2nd tri! how exciting! So you dont get any early scans?


----------



## CarliCareBear

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkk! hahaha, can't believe i didn't notice.
CONGRATS and happy birthday to you! bumpbudz :happydance:

my birthday is actually on valentines day so i'll be excited for my future pichi birthday scans! i should be at 14/15 weeks then... whoa that's crazy! :wacko:

hope almost and mswizz are doing great and you enter ov land soon! please enjoy all that sex i'm not having! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

cali-your post made me :rofl: when you talked about sex :haha: Im going to enter ov land around jan. 4th and dh already knows around what time i should ov. he even told me himself :shock: so pretty much i will probably ov around cd19-cd23 in between those times. So we are going to be busy bees. Now lets see what happens.


----------



## pichi

We only get an early scan if we pay for one. We get 2 routine scans though. 12 weeks and 20 weeks.

:D


----------



## almosthere

omgshh hehe CONGRATS PICHI YAY!!

And It looks like I OD based on my temps, OPK was almost positive today! But last month I have POS OPKS before my dip even came and one day of OV then 2 after OV. So wouldn't I have a positive OPK by now? I think it could turn pos tomorrow would that mean I OV tomorrow even though it would be two days past my dip?? thanks for any help!!


----------



## almosthere

and if i OD on my dip it means I missed DTD the day before.... =(


----------



## pichi

almosthere: we didn't dtd on OV day, we did the day before and the day after, that's it. FX'd


----------



## miss_elle

congrats pichi!

have a happy christmas ladies :D


----------



## miss_elle

pichi said:


> almosthere: we didn't dtd on OV day, we did the day before and the day after, that's it. FX'd

statistics are that you're likely to have a boy... putting my bet down now :haha:


----------



## pichi

I think it will be a boy although I have a gut feeling of girl again


----------



## mzswizz

i heard the closer you dtd around ov day, the more likely its a boy.


----------



## pichi

We dtd on ov day last time and we had a girl. I think its the luck of the draw so to speak haha


----------



## almosthere

ladies, pos opk on cd 14 today, last month was cd 22! eeek!! so happy great christmas day pressie for me =) hope you all are having a happy holiday!!


----------



## pichi

get to baby dancing! lol


----------



## almosthere

good thing is we already baby danced xmas eve and the night before!! and nowww.....

we are about to in 3, 2, 1....hehehe!


----------



## miss_elle

still no AF - did a test today and there was a faint line, showed my OH's parents and his mum was like "no that's not a propert line, it should be a lot darker" lol happy christmas to her too:dohh: 

i am convinced it's an evap though because each test i do it comes up with the exact same looking line. :nope: 

breasts not getting bigger and no longer tender and that hard lump above my pelvis doesnt seem to be getting bigger (although i wouldnt know how to test that accurately lol) 

i'd be 13/14 weeks pregnant by now going by my last cycle and what i am 99% sure was my ovulation date so surely id be feeling something by now :shrug:

hope you ladies had a good christmas and good luck with all the BDing :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

MISS_ELLE-do you have a doctor appt?

almosthere-yay for the pos opk GL :thumbup:

AFM, Merry Xmas to all! Today i am Cd8 and feeling pretty good about this cycle. Dh asks me every day we are TRYING for a baby right and i laugh and say yes and he's like just making sure we both are on the same page and wanting the same thing. So im really excited because he wants to know when is ov going to occur etc so im feeling good. Christmas is going good so far. We havent got the chance to dtd yet but will when we get our chance. Hope everyone is having a merry xmas!!


----------



## CarliCareBear

how are all you ladies doing? i hardly ever see this thread stay quiet. :haha:

hope you all had a great christmas and and an even better new year! 
bring on the 2012 babies!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks for asking carlicarebear! 

I am confused to be honest, thought I ovd cd14 which would make me 4dpo today but now I think I could have ovd last night at cd18 making me only 1dpo! I am so confused with mixing charting and opks ugh, if anyone is a chart and opk expert please feel free to let me know when you think I may have ovd! thanks!!

How are you carlicarebear?


----------



## pichi

well girls i might be joining you back in ttc... :(


----------



## almosthere

Oh no Pichi, I almost just cried....:cry: sounds like no confirmation of a loss so I am hoping you will not be joining us! FX for you and little bean :hugs:


----------



## pichi

i'm not sure what's happening. mild cramping but red blood. no big 'bits' and no extreme cramping as of yet but i think this little beany just wasn't strong enough this time around :(

i could try keep my hopes up and hope it's just breakthrough bleeding but it seems a lot... filled a pad now -sigh-


----------



## almosthere

We are here for you-just keep sending your little one positive vibes <3


----------



## mzswizz

cali-how are you?

pichi-oh no! :hugs: fxed everything is ok. Did you go to the doc or anything?

almosthere-Oh no how confusing it is. I wish i could help.

AFM, im cd12 today and my birthday party was great! I went out to breakfast, then went to a hobby store, and then went many other places. At the end, we went to Sparez and didnt come home until 2am :shock: I had lots of laughs, pictures, cake, food etc :rofl: Also, dh and I have been dtd every day more then once :shock: I was going to say no dtd today but we dtd this morning :blush: All is well. So hopefully i get a bfp this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## miss_elle

happy birthday mzswizz!:happydance:

pichi, FX'd, have you booked in to see the doctor?:hugs:

almosthere - just keep BDing, i think sometimes charting etc can make things more complicated:dohh:


still no AF over here... bloated, tired, MOODY!, tearful and fed up lol. i have booked in an appointment on 13th January (i'd be officially 2 cycles late then)


----------



## CarliCareBear

hey ladies! happy new year!!

Pichi, have you figured out what's been going on with you? is everything okay? really hope you're hanging in there.

Mswizz, glad you had a great birthday! seems like we're all pretty close in age. i'll be 23 in February. sounds like you are on your way to baby city! 

Almostthere, yeah- TTCing is super confusing. after a while i just gave up on all the charting and temperatures and just relaxed. has worked for me so far. don't worry too much about it.

Miss_elle, aw, hope you're feeling better! they better give you some answers on the 13th. i remember how frustrated i was after missing two cycles and having no bfp!

as for me, i'm doing pretty well. been very sick and worried but my symptoms haven't subsided yet so i think this little bean is holding on tight. very nervous for my scan on Friday. cross your fingers!


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies! 

& Carli- i have decided to take a break from symptom/cervix charting (already slacking big time with the cervical positioning and cm checks this cycle anyhow!) I have a few opks left so will just use those up and temp one more cycle if this one is a miss, then totally oh natural trying starting in feb-march! 

i have been peeing like crazyyyy today! even if i drink a decent amount i never pee. however, feel out anyway and not getting my hopes up. due to test before vacation still and if bfn will just wait and see if af arrives or not. Hope you are feeling better tn!

miss elle by the time you find out if you are in fact pregnant on the 13th, I will know by the 14th! so we would have very close BFP dates! FX for you sounds promising!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies for the birthday wishes. 

Pichi-any news?

Cali-:hugs: hope you feel better and sick is good for pregnancy.

Almosthere-GL this cycle. AF is due on the 19thfor me so if it is a bfp, i will find out a few days after you.

Miss_elle-cant wait for your results :thumbup:

AFM, happy new year! Dh and i watched the ball drop on tv and had a glass of wine and shared the traditional new year's kiss. We started the new year by dtd too :blush:


----------



## pichi

I've stopped bleeding now, temperature has returned to pre-ov temps and I feel empty so to speak so a complete miscarriage here. Never in a million years did I think it would happen to me after the easy pg I had with pixie.

Hope everyone is well... Bump buddies next month ;)


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: pichi. Sorry about the m/c. GL for next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

:hugs: for you pichi :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

afm, cd16 already?! Cant believe the time has just flown by through this cycle. Around 3 or 4 days I should be ov'ing (estimating). DH and I have been pretty good at dtd every day now so thats good. I have been getting sharp cramps now so im thinking its a sign that ov will happen soon :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

gl misswizz! 

i have had bleeding gums, then bloody nose, and now frequent urination as of last night but so far nothing today (but only had one cup of tea). FF says I am 5dpo and I am already dying to test. I told DH I want to test at 10 or 11 DPO and he got mad. I don't understand, I guess he sees waiting for AF to be a better strategy than testing before hand. I just think he doesn't want to get his hopes up...but it makes me upset that he doesnt seem as excited and anxious, ughhh.


----------



## mzswizz

my dh does the same thing. he tells me to wait until after afto test sooo my plan is to start around 10dpo (secretly) and if its a bfp then will keep the secret until AF is late and then i tell dh we need to test and bam get a positive on the digi and act surprised :rofl:


----------



## almosthere

lol that is a similar plan to mine, I think i would TRY to keep it a secret if I found out 10/11 dpo then tell him on vacation if AF is late or not =) BUT I kind of killed my plan since I told him my plans of testing, HOWEVER, I told him since he is being a stinker he can't wait the time he wants and find out when AF is due hehe


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: good idea. I havent told dh yet because i know he is such a pooper and will complain and really keep an eye on me so i dont test :haha: so since he wants to wait until af is late then fine i will TRY my best to hold it in and wait until AF is late. But thats IF af is late this cycle which we both are hoping for. Come on we want our bfps!


----------



## pichi

I think now after what's happened, waiting a little while after af is there is better testing wise :)


----------



## mzswizz

that is true pichi. But lately i have been on the better know early so i dont get my hopes up type of thing. Because its been times where we waited for no AF and it ended up being bfn and just af being late and i think that hurt me more then a bfn before AF.


----------



## pichi

you just know when ypur pregnant... That's the only way I can describe it. Lol


----------



## mzswizz

i think my body tries to keep it a secret from me :rofl: Each time i was pregnant especialyl the first time..i didnt know until DH forced me to test. He is always the one saying you have to be pregnant and only twice he was right :rofl:


----------



## miss_elle

i would say it's always best to wait until AF is due before testing as early tests can detect a chemical pregnancy and can cause real heartbreak.

so sorry for the news pichi.:hugs:


----------



## CarliCareBear

:hugs: awww, pichi, i am so sorry for your loss. i really hope you hang in there and you get that sticky bean soon. lots of good vibes and virtual hugs are being sent your way. 

glad that all you ladies are alive and kickin'! 

i think it's a really good sign that time is going by fast. pregnancy always seems to happen when you least expect it. keep staying relaxed and carrying on ladies! can't wait to hear all the updates!


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, started spotting today at 5 almost 6dpo....my previous cycle had this same thing happen after sex w dh for 3 nights in a row pink covered spermies would come out instead of nice clear and white or w.e. I am feeling totally out since the same thing is occuring over the same time, clearly not IB since I get this right on schedule every month and turn out NOT PREGNANT. UGHH!! sry needed to release frustration....does anyone know what this is since it clearly is not pregnancy related? anyone else have this around 5-7 dpo?


----------



## mzswizz

Almost-wish i could help but the only time i had spotting around that time was when i was pregnant once and another time...later than 7dpo closer to AF or a week before ov is due so i have no clue why it happens.

AFM, cd17 and i have decided to use the opks so i know when to start testing :blush: im going to start today. But i have one question...say i get a positive opk today and then it turns negative and then i keep testing anf get another positive on around cd20 or so..do i go by the 1st or 2nd positive? Now d and i been dtd alot..well every day this week because im due to o this week hence the wanting to use opks so i know for sure. And also i had a DETAILED WEIRD dream last night. Ok so usually the hpt dreams always show me poas and then showing the results to dh but it always be a hpt that is faulty etc. This time around...i had already taken like 10 and they were all positive and i showed my parents and my mom was asking me did i have any spotting, i said no. Then she asked when was my lmp and i said dec. 18th! Thats this cycle!!!! Hopefully thats a sign that a bfp is to come. And i got the positve on the ic's which i have (thanks Steph :hugs: ) and on the plus sign test but i dont have those and my mom was trying to get me to take the digis but i told her no i didnt want to yet because we are goin to wait until i missed my AF due date. Im really hoping this means bfp forth coming.


----------



## MaisyMay

almosthere said:


> hi ladies, started spotting today at 5 almost 6dpo....my previous cycle had this same thing happen after sex w dh for 3 nights in a row pink covered spermies would come out instead of nice clear and white or w.e. I am feeling totally out since the same thing is occuring over the same time, clearly not IB since I get this right on schedule every month and turn out NOT PREGNANT. UGHH!! sry needed to release frustration....does anyone know what this is since it clearly is not pregnancy related? anyone else have this around 5-7 dpo?

Hi I posted on this thread a while ago. Just thought I'd lend my experiences to try and help. I've read that spotting in the tww (if it's not IB) is normally because of low progesterone. If your progesterone is too low then the endometrium will shed a little as a drop in progesterone is what causes the lining to shed for AF. If your progesterone is low it can interfere with a fertilized egg implanting because the lining isn't prepared enough. DON'T WORRY THOUGH it's easily solved. B vitamins can raise progesterone and lengthen your luteal phase or you can try progesterone cream (you can buy it on amazon) I used this in my last cycle as I normally spot on 12/13dpo. I still had spotting, but it was lighter. If these don't help you can go and see your dr and they'll often prescribe prometrium which is progesterone in tablet form. That will definitely do the trick.
This is obviously only one possibility. It could still be IB just because you had it in previous cycles doesn't mean this isn't the lucky one :happydance: Really hope it is IB for you and hope I helped a little. Hope you don't think I'm sticking my nose in :blush:
Baby dust to all :flower:


----------



## almosthere

thanks so much for your help! it really worries me. I am already b-12 deficient so I get monthly shots and I am also on iron and prenatals since september. I keep going back and forth in my head to see if I should call my doctor. I think I will just wait to see if I get my BFP or not in a week or so. If not, when I get back from vacation I will def. call the doctors! This never happened to me while on BCPS so not sure what is going on. Thanks again!


----------



## mzswizz

GL almost! Hoping that it is a bfp for you though.


----------



## almosthere

misswizz how were your opk lines today?!


----------



## mzswizz

omg i totally forgot to update :dohh: i have been driving around, running errands all day and i just got back home so i didnt even buy nor test. Seeing that i suppose to ov in 2-3 days..im not going to bother and DH said its better to just wait and try this approach with nothing but vitamins and if no bfp then buy the digis for next cycle. So will try that out and so if it works. Hoping for a bfp.


----------



## almosthere

ahhh very nice! DH and i are also going to try a more relaxed opk free approach next cycle! FX for us both although i hope this cycle now works!!


----------



## mzswizz

i hope so too fxed we get our bfps


----------



## mzswizz

well im on cd18 and i thought that maybe i was going to ov tomorrow but i found two opks and so decided to test seeing that the last time i tested at cd18, it was pos and i ov'd on cd19. 

this is when i tested around 12-1pm (pic taken in the 3 mins time limit for a positive)


Now this picture is of the opk hours later so you can get a better look at the negative


IMO, i think i o'd either yesterday or today and im getting negatives now. But we shall see tomorrow's test if i can get to test because dh is off work :dohh:. What do you ladies think?


----------



## almosthere

looks like u will O by tomorrow!


----------



## mzswizz

Really? That would be cd19 so right on time. This is the lightest its ever been so im thinking maybe i o'd early :shrug: I was thinking maybe im o'ing today thats why its negative :shrug:


----------



## almosthere

not sure, i just know that mine look like that then bam a pos, BUT if you did not test yesterday then perhaps you did ov. did you have any symptoms? do you usually only get one pos opk per cycle?


----------



## mzswizz

well my cm is now very creamy and i have loads of it. Before it was watery and then it had a little ewcm and then on and off cramps on the left side but i didnt really pay attention to any until now.


----------



## almosthere

hm i notice i usually get ewcm before ov and cream thick white after ov...gl and just test tomorrow to be safe!


----------



## mzswizz

yes i will try and test tomorrow. that's if dh can give me space because he is off :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

ok really think i have o'd. Well all of a sudden, for pretty much a few hours now, i have been having LOADS and when i say loads i do mean LOADS of creamy/sticky cm. It just keeps leaking out and even dh noticed it. I sooo got to shower. It feels like the after result when you dtd. Weird. This never happened to me before unless i was days into the tww close to af :shrug: hopefully i can use the other opk tomorrow.


----------



## snowangel187

I just want to jump in and say I suggest dtd for a couple days after positive opk too, I got a positive opk on cd16 and confirmed ovulation occured on cd19.. So don't assume because you get a positive opk that you will ov same day.. 

mzswizz- How are you enjoying this cold snap?? I'm in So Flo too.. :)


----------



## mzswizz

I am waiting for the heat to come back lol. It is pretty okay once it hits the afternoon though. What part of south florida are you in?


----------



## snowangel187

People say I'm crazy when I say I'm freezing but 40's & 50's is freezing.. ;). I'm right outside West Palm Beach. :)


----------



## CarliCareBear

snowangel187 said:


> People say I'm crazy when I say I'm freezing but 40's & 50's is freezing.. ;). I'm right outside West Palm Beach. :)

hahaha, i think the same exact thing. except i live in colorado and yes i stay inside a lot during the winter. :laugh2:


----------



## almosthere

no no no freezing is Massachusetts- it is 21F here today! but i do understand it being cols for FL since you ladies must be used to the warm weather. glad to say i am leaving sunday for warm weather-bahamas! woohoo


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-I know alot of people say that im crazy because this is nothing to what they're use to and i say well im use to the heat :rofl: And im in sunrise (ft. lauderdale) so we are not far apart.

cali-Yes warm weather is the way to be for us Florida people! 

almost-You are sooo lucky to go to the Bahamas! ahhh one day dh and i will take a cruise there.

AFM, cd19 today and im feeling pretty good this morning. DH is off today and I was able to do an opk this morning :happydance: This morning dh and i dtd just because we wanted too and just in case the opk becomes darker...well thats what i was thinking subconsciously :haha: But i really tried my best because I really didnt want to dtd but i did anyways. Well let's see how today goes...

Here is the pics of the opk...



Now the opk is definately lighter. So should i say i o'd yesterday cd18 or cd17. I started getting negatives on cd18 btw.


----------



## almosthere

you can oh 12-48 hours after ur first pos so you may have yesterday or today! just make sure you are covered up til tomorrow and you should be safe! GL!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

well i dtd this morning and 2 days ago so i should be good. thanks.


----------



## snowangel187

Mzswizz- I'd say u got the Bd'ing covered. :). Any restaurants in ur area that are a 'must try'?

It is funny tho when u go out in Florida u can tell who's from here and who's visiting.. for sure the ones with sweat shirt/jackets hats... Those who are not shorts and flip flops. :rofl: 

Almosthere- Bahamas are awesome, have u been? The water is gorgeous! Enjoy!!


----------



## snowangel187

Believe me I know cold,, I'm from Maine originally :rofl:


----------



## pichi

hey girls, just dropping in to see how you're getting on x


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-yes thats exactly how it is. Florida people suit up in what is called "freezing" to use while people who live in areas colder walk around in shirt, shorts, and sandals and look like why are they so bundled up like its cold out :rofl: For the restaurant..I would say "cheddar's" I soo love that place. You get alot of food for a reasonable price. For example, you can get half rack of baby back ribs, chicken tenders with two sides for $12.99 and its enough to take home for another day. It's great and if you ever go there, you HAVE to try the croissaints. They are to die for!


----------



## almosthere

bfn today 8dpo just updating poohy! and i have been to the bahamas lots my parents own a timeshare so very lucky to be able to visit when we would like!


----------



## mzswizz

pichi-how are you doing?

almost-boo for the bfn but at the same time its still early so you are still in the game.

afm, im in the 2ww yay for that now just waiting to test! hopefully we caught the egg this time.


----------



## pichi

i'm ok... got my OPKs at the ready and ready to catch that eggy on the 'super fertile' month haha


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i have noticed your new ticker :haha: Hopefully you catch the egg and get a sticky bean and if we both get bfps this cycle we can be bump buddies :happydance: We will probably be only a couple weeks apart too :thumbup: Also i have noticed that you have a 31 day cycle. This month im going to have a 31 day cycle too weird isnt it


----------



## pichi

haha yeah, i usually OV on CD19- i might not be running on time though so i've got enough OPKs to pee on every day :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

well last cycle i o'd on cd19 and this cycle..from opks its either i o'd cd17 or cd18 but im thinking maybe cd17. So you never know you will probably o early.


----------



## CarliCareBear

how are you ladies?


----------



## mzswizz

hey cali! well im 8dpo and this morning i had brownish spotting this morning. I had put a tampon on thinking it was the start of AF. Then i took off the tampon and it was only little streak on the tampon. After that there has been nothing but my regular cm. And i have been cramping for most of the day. it has been af like cramps but its not af cramps because my af cramps occur in my ovaries area. These cramps have been occurring in mylower abdomen..right under my belly button to my pubic area. Sharp pulling feeling too. I havent seen the spotting again yet so fxed it was ib.


----------



## pichi

ooo exciting stuff! i am not long off my fertile time so i'm going to catch that eggy (again)


----------



## mzswizz

pichi-gl with catcing the egg again :winkwink: im thinking about testing withan ic tomorrow and if i get a bfp then i will test with a digi on sunday. 

AFM, i just used the bathroom again and still no af nor no more spotting thank goodness. im really getting excited now


----------



## CarliCareBear

mzswizz said:


> ichi-gl with catcing the egg again :winkwink: im thinking about testing withan ic tomorrow and if i get a bfp then i will test with a digi on sunday.
> 
> AFM, i just used the bathroom again and still no af nor no more spotting thank goodness. im really getting excited now

ommmgggssss. i'm excited too. i had really bad camps for a while that felt like AF but worse before i got my bfp! hopefully it means the same for you!


----------



## mzswizz

it came back and is pink so it might just be af playing tricks on me :dohh:


----------



## CarliCareBear

what's the verdict for all you ladies?


----------



## mzswizz

im cd2 today. DH and I started taking our vitamins agai so thats good. If i get some money..im just going to buy the cb digi opks on my own and DH wont have no choice but to let me use them :haha: Well AF hasnt started as a flow yet but once it went red i labeled it as cd1. None was on the pad this morning but it was drops in the toilet and it was there when i wiped but its orange :shrug: I have no clue why its orange and also its crummy when it goes to the bottom of the toilet :shrug: So it is a pretty weird cycle I am having. Today is a good day and for this cycle...going to dtd every day so we wont miss ov when it comes but at the same time subconsciously plan to buy opks :haha:


----------



## pichi

I am entering fertile window :D so fingers crossed. Hope this is your cycle hun. Gutted your on cd2. I thought you didn't count your cd1 till you were flowing so to speak


----------



## mzswizz

For cd1..it has increased and it was red so i knew it was AF so i counted it as cd1. It did the same exact thing as last cycle. cd2 and it increased even more which is a flow now and usually by cd5 it gets light again.


----------



## pichi

ah ok. Fx'd for this cycle :D


----------



## mzswizz

thanks. i can ov anywhere between cd12-cd19 now which means i got to dtd between the 23rd-30th because ov can occur anytime that week.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, well i dont even know if this is cd2. Ok so i have noticed that the only time i see blood is i have an orgasm and when i have bm :blush: or then that..i rarely see it on the pad and if it is on the pad its not filling it up. It doesnt even fill up a panty liner. I would see like only a drop to a few drops :shrug: So im just seeing if the bleeding/spotting/whatever it is is going to increase or something. We havent dtd but we found ways to both have orgasms :blush: So dont know whats going on.


----------



## snowangel187

^^^ interesting... Keep us updated..

And I'm cd26 expecting af Mon-thur-ish depending on how much of a bi%@h she wants to be.... We only Bd once and not even sure it was in my fertile window cause I was sick... So really not expecting a bfp, but am anxious to get next cycle going..

:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

will keep you posted. will test tomorrow just to see what happens. hopefully you get a bfp snowangel.


----------



## pichi

mzwizz sounds like your cervix is very sensitive - hence the bleeding... have you tested?


----------



## mzswizz

pichi-I havent tested this morning yet. Went to pee with fmu and forgot to take the test with me :happydance:

AFM, well im cd3 of whatever it is thats going on. So i havent had a flow yet still. What i thought was a flow only came after i had a bm :blush: then went back light again. Usually when i wake up, my pad is full of blood (sorry tmi) thats because i have a heavy flow but i woke up this morning to a pad that looks like i just put it own. Literally it had nothing on it so i felt like i was wasting pads when i changed it this morning :haha: But once again..after my bm this morning, there was a few drops of blood that went into the toilet and it was crumbly like all the other times. I have no clue why is that and I dont have any clots and if there is a clot its super tiny to the point where it can go unnoticeable :shrug: And i know stress can cause AF to arrive slowly but i havent stressed about it nor am i stressed. I just change my pad in a reasonable time and thats it. So i have no clue why its cd3 and there isnt something i can call a flow. Well i guess i cant even say its cd3 huh :shrug: Oh well we shall see. Oh and i didnt test this morning. Had rushed to the bathroom and forgot to take the hpt with me :dohh: So now i have to wait until the next time i have to go pee to see what it will say. Im thinking its going to say bfn again and its just a whacky AF occurring. But who knows. Like my DH always tells me "Have faith." And yesterday, i craved a blizzard from Dairy Queen and DH surprised me by taking me to Dairy Queen for a blizzard. So dinner consisted of pizza, turkey sub sandwich, churros and a blizzard. But i only ate the turkey sub, and my blizzard. But while driving to Dairy Queen..i was telling DH i dont think its AF because i really only see blood when i do a bm or have an orgasm. And DH didnt look surprised. And he replied, "TBH i have been thinking you are pregnant because i know your periods and this isnt how it acts so i was going to tell you i think you are pregnant but didnt tell you because i didnt want you to go crazy about it and stress out or be disappointed if it is a crazy period." Aww bless him for caring. Well atleast we are both on the same page. So we shall see how it goes. DH and I didnt dtd last night so i guess thats why i didnt see blood until i had a bm which caused the bleeding. But whatever is going on needs to fix itself so i can know.


----------



## mzswizz

here my bfn ladies...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120114_092232.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20120114_092358.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 6









img_20120114_092232-inverted.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 2









img_20120114_092358-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CarliCareBear

aw, your DH is so sweet. sounds odd to me, could very well be AF acting up or your bfp. i guess all you have to do now is wait for the witch to show or your bfp! i would keep testing everyday to see if that line gets darker.
it took me five days after my missed AF before getting the lightest line (it was so light i didn't even realize it was a bfp till later).

sending all my baby dust your way! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Cali. Im going to just wait it out. If it is AF..it suppose to end in 4 days. So if it ends earlier im going to wait a few days after to test and if it lasts for 7 days then i would know for usre it was AF.


----------



## snowangel187

I have had some crazy AF's myself. before I got pregnant with dd, they were always light and 4days. After having her I had no af for 9 months, and then they were heavy and 7-8days.. But last month I had a crazy cycle similar to what you described. There was barely anything on my tampons, so I'd use a pad and not much of anything.. Sooo that made me think I was pregnant even tho I had a bfn and it was just spotting or a light bleed.. Obviously it wasn't the case tho.. Just a crazy bi#%h cycle.. LOL.. What I hate about it is it's a 50/50 chance, you try not to get your hopes up because it is such devastation when it's a BFN!! Finger's crossed for you and if you didn't catch that egg this month you know we gonna get it next cycle!! I keep trying to decide to I want morning sickness in the dead of the summer or do u wanna be 9months pregnant?! I think either way we got to suffer to have a baby in So. Flo LOL.

Anyways for me, I'm gonna quite crazy.. I didn't actual chart or do the opks except for a couple days.. then was on meds, had fever and too sick to bother.. And for whatever reason I am more anxious this cycle then I usually am.. Maybe because I'm ready to get the show on the road for next cycle.. But I can't help but thinking I'm pregnant.. AAAAAAAHHHH.. Only a few days now and I should know either way. Tomorrow is cd28 and I'm hoping af shows on Monday if she's gonna show... :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah im thinking its AF. Im just going to try ferrol which is an iron supplement and see if that helps out. And yes pregnant in South Florida will be torture :rofl: FXed you get a bfp :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Update: AF is here. Not full force but there is a flow. It was alot, red and a passed a clot so i know its AF for sure. So now just awaiting to ov. Next expected AF is due around feb. 6th-15th


----------



## pichi

i would count today as CD1 then perhaps. at least you know what it is now :hugs:

my opks are stuck on a certain line colour - come on eggy!!


----------



## mzswizz

i give up on this thing pichi. That flow i was talking about came after orgasm and now its back to only being there when i wipe ugh. 

hopefully the egg pops out soon for fxed!


----------



## pichi

well what day would you be in your cycle if it wasn't af? could you have OV'd later than what you thought?


----------



## mzswizz

i would be on cd28. and im not sure. Once the line was close to being completely gone on cd19..i didnt bother testing anymore because i thought i o'd already.


----------



## pichi

hmm- and how long is your LP normally?


----------



## mzswizz

14. My cycles are normally 35 days. Then for the past few cycles..they were getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## snowangel187

That's the reason I like to chart my temps, because it confirms whether you actually ovulated.. Now your stuck trying to decide did u ov and af is here or on her way,, or was ov delayed.. Sucks!! I hate the not knowing.. You should start temping that way there's no guessing next cycle, IF you didn't catch that egg!!!


----------



## mzswizz

well its AF so i must've o'd earlier then i thought. oh well next bd session will begin in 4 days


----------



## pichi

So you have proper flow now?

I temp, cm watch and now using opks as we're trying :) damn mc has fiddled with my cycle :(


----------



## mzswizz

yes its a proper flow so it started on cd3 but really started after we dtd :blush:..hopefully you catch the egg this time :thumbup:

AFM, well 3 more days to go before the bleeding is due to stop :happydance:. Im cd4 today and dh and i dtd last night :blush: As dh would put it.."the early bird catches the worm" :rofl: Today, dh is off so we are going to spend time together. We have talked about the whole babies thing and dh just wants to have fun and have sex every day which i dont mind. Eventually if we keep it up..we are going to conceive. Tomorrow i have to call the doc so we can schedule our physical for the 25th which would be around my fertile time so hopefully i can get some extra information :blush: But all is well over here. Feels like the weather is warming up which is good too. So good day so far.


----------



## snowangel187

I hope it keeps on warming up.. :haha: I didn't want to get out from under the covers this morning.. :rofl: 

My body is making me crazy.. No usual cramps for AF, which I expect to arrive tomorrow.. and I've been having waves of nausea all day.. ugh. I'm not expecting a bfp this cycle at all so I don't know why my body has got to play tricks on me.. :haha: the :witch: better show and not mess with my head any more.. I'm sooo ready to get my next cycle started. :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

well went to Miami today and spoke with my mom about the whole ttc thing and learned that she had 3 m/c's and a stillbirth before she conceived my sister. And all her m/c's were between 3-5 months :shock: And also she had cysts like me. She told me what i need to tell my doctor. I told my DH about everything so now he knows im going to get the necessary bloodwork etc to know and if he has to get a SA, he will get one yay :happydance: So now i cant wait for our doc appt. Atleast this will be 1 step closer to our bfp.


----------



## snowangel187

Fingers crossed all your tests come back perfect!! :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks snowangel! How are you?

AFM, today is cd5 for me. I have been spending time with DH. We have went shopping, we've cleaned up and we are now cooking us something to eat. We have scheduled our doc visit for Jan. 25th @ 10am so now i got to wait 9 more days before i go to the doc :happydance: DH and I dtd today and he made me take a test because he says im not really bleeding so i need to just be sure it is AF. I took the digi and then what felt like 5 mins later..it came up negative. And dh still isnt convinced :haha: But i have 2 more days before it stops so yay for that also. Im just ready to get the process rolling so we can get a bfp.


----------



## snowangel187

Well I'm expecting AF anytime, she hasn't shown yet... I did test with a dollar tree and bfn. Soooo at this point I'm thinking ov was delayed and it would screw with both my preg test and af arrival.. So here i am stuck waiting........... my least favorite thing to do.. :haha: 

But while I'm waiting I'm re-reading things online, and I'm gonna get stocked up on supplies and make a bd schedule :rofl: Maybe look at some nursery themes.. 

:flower:


----------



## snowangel187

mzswizz also I was reading that you can do an at home semen analysis where it basically tells you if something is wrong, so that you can get further testing.. Im guessing they prob have them at cvs or walgreens.. Don't know what your insurance is or if you have any so I thought I'd share incase it's a cheaper way to go.. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks snowangel. Someone did tell me about that before. We have AvMed. And we just had to change doctors because our primary doctor doesnt take our new health insurance :dohh:


----------



## miss_elle

ladieess :D glad to see everyones staying positive and FXd for some BFPs very very soon! :happydance:

AFM - i went to the doctors on friday, she said she doubts im pregnant but im booked in for bloods this week and she is going to refer me to get a scan to check if i have PCOS (or anything else going on) as i STILL HAVE NO AF :nope: it's now been nearly 5 months! ive lost count of what CD i am:dohh:missed 3 cycles and i really dont feel right. i keep falling asleep in the evenings, even when i have a 12 hour lie in on the weekends :blush: i am cramping alot and my stomach constantly feels like ive been doing sit ups. 

all i can think about is "if i had got pregnant back in october, id be 17 weeks by now"... what a waste of 17weeks, we could have been trying this whole time if it weren't for AF going MIA:growlmad::dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

wow miss_elle. Well atleast you can finally know whats going on. But wow 17 weeks IS a long time. I cant imagine what you are going through :hugs:


----------



## DaisyAnne

miss elle, glad to hear this doctor is willing to investigate further! I'll say a prayer the doctors figure out what's going on quickly! Hopefully you've ovulated sometime in there and got pregnant, and if not, then I hope by next month you can be back on track!

Afm, this month was a bust. We did not BD very close to my ov because of holiday traveling craziness...and then I ov'ed a day early- and AF came a day early-- well at least coming early is better than the last two months of being a week and a half late each time!

Hope you ladies are on your way to a BFP this month if you haven't gotten one yet!


----------



## mzswizz

Daisy-Hopefully we all will get our bfps!! My cycles have started to become shorter and i have been ovulating earlier than usual also.

AFM, Im cd6 today and looks like AF is trying to end today which is good for me. Im still waiting for the call back from the new doctor so i can schedule the appt. Hopefully i can schedule on the 24th which would be a day earlier than the previous appt. I have noticed that after the talk with my mom, dh and making moves to start the medical process....i am sooo much at ease now. I think its because now i know dh is onboard for doing the SA and he says its no problem to him which makes me feel even better because i know he would be able to deliver a sample. Also im at ease because now we are going to get answers and i have faith that this will lead us to a baby or babies. I think God hasnt blessed us with children yet because we needed to seek medical attention and get problems (if there are any) solved. I believe this is a step closer. Whether we get pregnant this cycle or months down the road. Atleast i know we did what we needed to do and i know that it will happen.


----------



## mzswizz

I just spoke with the nurse at the new doctor office and she said she should be giving me a call back in 30 mins to schedule the appt yay :happydance: I havent been so anxious and ready to get blood drawn before :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Well that was fast...im scheduled to go in....TOMORROW @ 9AM :happydance: They sais they couldnt book both DH and I on the same day sooo he will be going next week Tuesday on the 24th which is his day off. Well seeing that I will be on cd7 of my cycle..im hoping they can keep an eye on me and see if i get mature follicles etc so atleast we have a time frame of ov or maybe they can help induce it or something. Im just happy that we are finally going somewhere and atleast I can talk to the doctor and maybe she'll say that she will demand dh to get a SA :haha: But yay im excited. Atleast now im getting things done in the beginning of my cycle soooo by the time i get the results back..i will probably be in my fertile window...hopefully.


----------



## snowangel187

mzswizz- sounds like things are happening!! :happydance: I'll be praying y'all get perfect test results, and cleared for that BFP next month!! :hugs:

As for me......... Still waiting for something to happen.. CD30 none of the normal aches or cramps usually associated with AF. I have had nausea, but trying not to take it as anything, i think it's more anxiety related waiting to get the next cycle started.. So I guess I will continue waiting... :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-when is your af due? And this sounds exciting for you :thumbup: And will keep you ladies posted about everything. Hoping this means bfp either this cycle or next cycle :thumbup: If i get pregnant next cycle then it would be like a repeat of the first time. I got pregnant in feb., found out in march but had a m/c in april. But hoping this time it will be a sticky bean. Cant wait for us to get bfps!


----------



## pichi

glad everything is moving along for you :)

i got my +opk this afternoon :happydance: fingers crossed now


----------



## mzswizz

yay for the positive opk! now we patiently wait :coffee:


----------



## snowangel187

YAY pichi!!!! :happydance: :sex:

mzswizz- Af was due yesterday, did test and bfn.. But sometimes my cycles vary from28-35.. It's been a while since I've had one close to 35, but I guess that means I'm due for one.. Who knows.. It just stinks cause I didn't track anything this cycle so now I really just don't know what to expect. I do know that we only bd once, because I was sooooo sick so I'm not expecting a bfp.. :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Well i dont know how long this cycle is going to be. Looks like the witch might stay an extra day and probably end on cd8. im on cd6 but it looks like now it got heavier. I dont know if i can expect a bfp this cycle or not. Im not going to do any tracking so we shall see. If my doc thinks i should use opks or suggests so they can watch this cycle or something.


----------



## snowangel187

You should temp cause that's what shows them a pattern in your cycle if there is one.. 

I think this month I might just bd every other day until my temp confirms ov, that way there will be swimmers ready and waiting..


----------



## snowangel187

I'm kind of in a weird mood today... Think I'm gonna start looking at nursery themes that are neutral, and give hubby an eviction notice on his office door so I can start turning it into a nursery. :rofl: He prob will not be impressed! :haha: Oh well I told him when he picked that room he should have picked the furthest room from our bedroom! :dohh:

I think I might go make a pregnancy ticker to just look at too........:blush:

Anyways..:coffee:


----------



## mzswizz

I temped one time before so i guess i can bring that but that was last year. I dont temp no more because dh schedule will mess up the timing and dh think its best to just go to the doctor and get whatever testing that needs to be done, completed.


----------



## snowangel187

Well, I'll be patiently :haha: waiting to hear results from your dr's appt.. :coffee:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks i will be awaiting too :haha:


----------



## pichi

i would be lost without temping - i've done it for around 3 years now


----------



## mzswizz

i think i am lost when i temp :rofl: I dont know. but sometimes i tend to forget so after that first cycle..i left it alone.


----------



## CarliCareBear

mzswizz said:


> i think i am lost when i temp :rofl: I dont know. but sometimes i tend to forget so after that first cycle..i left it alone.

i always felt the same way. whenever i tried to temp it just confused the heck out of me. magically as soon as i stopped tempting and doing opk's i got pregnant, go figure! hope you all get some answers soon. i haven't forgotten the frustration of TTC. 

i haven't talked much about this to you guys, but i've been severely sick since getting pregnant. was diagnosed with severe hyperemesis and have been put on home care... i have a painful zofran pump 24-7 as well as an IV. it has been extremely difficult... i am so sick all the time... more than you can even imagine. but i am somehow getting through it and so is my LO (seriously, this baby has been fighting since day 1 to stay alive)!

i said a while back that i would share my little bubs with you guys when i got a good scan picture, went in for OB appointment this week and was dated back a bit but amazingly my bubs is healthy and doing great: 



my next scan is in four weeks. hopefully i'll be well into the second trimester by then. happy TTCing ladies and lots of baby dust. :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: Cali i hope you feel better. So does that means you are a little bit earlier than 10+3? And lovely scan pics btw.


----------



## CarliCareBear

mzswizz said:


> :hugs: Cali i hope you feel better. So does that means you are a little bit earlier than 10+3? And lovely scan pics btw.

haha, i've never said anything about this before, but i guess it's worth pointing out- my name is c-a-R-l-i. it's basically a freakish spelling of carly but that's my name! although when i was little i always wanted to change it to cali because i thought it was super cute haha so nice work! :haha:

nope, should be 10+3 today but i thought i was just about 11 weeks. was just a 3 or 4 day dating difference. thank you so much for your well wishes. keep us updated on your doctor appointments! :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

i just noticed i forgot the r in carli :blush: oh ok. Well atleast it was a few days difference and not weeks because i think if that was to happen to me i would freak. But hopefully you do get better and yes its worth pointing out because i know a couple of women on here that experienced the same thing.


----------



## CarliCareBear

mzswizz said:


> i just noticed i forgot the r in carli :blush: oh ok. Well atleast it was a few days difference and not weeks because i think if that was to happen to me i would freak. But hopefully you do get better and yes its worth pointing out because i know a couple of women on here that experienced the same thing.

yeah, my OB told me that a -1 week and +1 week difference in dating is pretty normal. sometimes it takes a while for that little embryo to get all snuggled up. so for the future don't be too worried if bubs dating is a bit different than your OV dates. it's very common, even if you are strict about OV testing.

i was curious do any of you ladies have other children and if so how long did it take you to conceive?


----------



## snowangel187

I have one dd she is 3 going on 13. :haha: and we got pregnant first month trying.. this time not so lucky.. we have been trying off and on for over a year.


----------



## mzswizz

i dont have any children yet. Still ttc #1. If i would've had a successful pregnancy...our beanie would've been going on 2 yrs old right now but everything happens for a reason. Hopefully bub #1 will be here this year. It will be great to conceive and give birth the same year.


----------



## mzswizz

How is everyone?

AFM, now time for an update. today i am cd7. looks like AF is finally stopiing thank goodness. I went to my new doctor and I must say i love her already :haha: Well they told me that they really dont consider me as having fertility issues until i have 3 m/c's. She says im young so seeing that my cycles can be out of whack is normal. Also she said from what i told her..it seems like im not ov'ing regularly soooo she made me do bloodwork to check my hormones and some other tests and then we are going to work from there :happydance: Also, i am scheduled for a transvaginal u/s @ 3pm today to make sure everything is okay and the cysts havent grew or anything :happydance: So pretty much, she showed concern and she is pushing forward to get me where i need to be :thumbup: I should know the results from the bloodwork on either Friday or Monday so happy for that. Whew getting things in order. And they were so shocked to see that at my age..im concerned and want to make sure everything is okay to make a baby. And they said that its a good thing im doing it so i felt good :thumbup: I am soo loving today. Oh and seeing that dh CAN get me pregnant they said they dont want to do a SA on him just yet because he has no issue getting me pregnant. So they're thinking maybe its hormones or something preventing it. So atleast i know dh is good for now. Will update about the u/s too!


----------



## pichi

ah that's good. at least they're doing everything needed to find out if there is anything up. :)

i got another dark OPK (i'm just classing them as + because they're just a smidge off... unless i get one tomorrow) so, i will be ovulating tomorrow (or fri) and then finally the 2ww!


----------



## mzswizz

yay for you pichi. Cant wait for your bfp which i know will happen :winkwink:

AFM, dh and I just spent lunch together :blush: I was able to babble on about the doc visit and everything and also told him i got an u/s. DH was happy that she is making steps to help and also he says if they need him to do a SA, it will be no problem. I think he want to do a SA so he can get to watch free porn or something :rofl: In a couple more hours, i will be getting my u/s. So now i can see whats going on with that. Hopefully the cysts are gone or they didnt increase in size.


----------



## snowangel187

pichi- :happydance:

mzswizz- Im am sooooooo happy for you!! That's awesome, sounds like your new dr is really great!! Can't wait to hear about ur u/s.. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

went to the u/s and she said that my doctor will let me know the results :dohh: Dangit I wanted to know. But they cant do that because they're not my doctor and she referred me there just to have it done. So now just patiently waiting for AF to leave grrrrrr :growlmad: and waiting for the results of my bloodwork and u/s. And now i am officially a county employee!!!! The library called and i am starting training on the 23rd yay :happydance: So everything is working out for us.


----------



## snowangel187

mzswizz-- Well hopefully you will get the results of the u/s tomorrow, if they don't call you I'd call them first thing friday!! But at least you're making progress and headed in the right direction.. You can get your bd'ing on and before you know it :bfp:


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-I am soo hoping that is whats going to happen. If anything..i am hoping if they do find something, its nothing major and all i will need to do is take a prescription or something. She already said it sounds like im not ovulating regularly. So maybe its because of my hormone levels.


----------



## snowangel187

maybe a cycle or two of clomid and BAM!! :bfp:


----------



## mzswizz

thats what im hoping. Not putting much thought into this cycle because im thinking without the answers..im going to continue to have my AF until my levels get straightened out. Hopefully if they do put me on clomid..it wont take no time for me to get pregnant.


----------



## mzswizz

how is everyone?

AFM, im cd8 and the darn witch didnt leave yet. Also im still sore from the u/s yesterday. She REALLY did a scan of my ovaries because im sore in those areas. It was all for a good cause though. Well so far I have my training schedule for work so will begin working on Tuesday so im excited. Today, i have to go get my i.d. badge for the new job and i have to go get my w-2 from my old job so dh and i can file our taxes. Im going to need to complete that in order to apply for financial aid for school. Im planning to start going in the summer when the new financial aid year kicks in. Well dh and I both are going to go to school in the summer. Both going to take online degree programs so we will be able to work and go to school so thats good. Now im just awaiting the test results for everything and see whats the next step to take. Im actually anxious and excited because i finally stepped up and started the process. I thought it would never happen tbh. I just thought the next time i go to the doctor would be when i get a bfp :haha: And whats weird is last year when i had a psychic reading...one psychic said i will get medical advice which will help me get pregnant and also try to find a way to balance my cycle and I should be pregnant within 3 months of time. Now that reading was in Nov. so 3 months from that would be February which is next month. It's weird because i am seeking medical advice/attention and trying to balance my cycle. But you know they say take it with a pinch of salt. So im saying God set everything out in a timeline that is perfect for us. Im taking the steps and im starting a new job which will help keep my mind off of ttc until i get home :haha: So everything is good.


----------



## snowangel187

That's sooo awesome!! Glad ur getting everything 'going' and ur New job will be such a great distraction. :thumbup: 

Afm- still sitting here waiting for af. Getting a little frustrated waiting like I said before I'm not expecting a bfp and I wanna get my next cycle started. Should be cycle day 3, but I'm cd32. Oh well guess I will try to distract myself.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes im happy that things are starting to look up for me now thank you God. And i see the you are waiting for AF to come and im waiting for AF to leave :haha: Why does she have to be such a witch and treat us this way. You would think after 10 years of having AF she would understand me more and know that she's not welcomed!!!! :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Ok so I caved and poss, bfn. But I'm unsure of sensitivity.. I'm gonna go look that up right now.. the problem I see right now with getting preggers next cycle is I will have zero family with me when I deliver, because I would be due end of Oct and my brother plans on getting married on Halloween 1800 miles away.. if I were pregnant then baby would be about a month old and I could fly up.. but if I'm not pregnant this cycle I would have to take a couple months off from TTC and as much as I love my brother,,, I don't like his fiance enough to go witness it..


----------



## snowangel187

Ok so i tested so I could 'know' either way, but I used the test that came in my ov kit and its sensitivity is 100 miu :dohh: so had I looked that up first I wouldn't have bothered. Soooo more waiting and no answers. :coffee:


----------



## mzswizz

wow so the test is as sensitive as the doc's urine test which isnt really sensitive at all :dohh: I hope you get your answers soon snowangel. Hoping its a bfp in the midst of it all. 

AFM, i just got home. I finally got my county employee badge yay :happydance: So now its official. Now i just got to wait until Tuesday so i can start training. Oh just reminded me..I need to go buy a lock for my locker that I will have at work :dohh: I guess I will do that later because I am tired.


----------



## mzswizz

ladies i totally forgot to ask this question...it might be a dumb question..buttt can you hear your own heartbeat during a transvaginal u/s? The reason I ask this because i was getting the u/s for like 15 mins which is the longest i ever had. But anyways...for the first 10 mins it was quite and I guess the tech turned on the sound because i heard the swishing of my uterus or whatever it was and then I heard a heartbeat and it was going on for a few mins and then it's like she turned off the sound again. So at first I freaked but then i was thinking that it was just my heartbeat so thats why Im asking because I just want to confirm. And she said my doctor will tell me my results so i doubt its baby and i know its AF. But dh says since my AF keeps going only after sex and even more after the u/s...he is not convinced it is AF and thinks its pregnancy and told me what if i heard a baby and she just couldnt say anything about it. I just think he really wants it to happen but i think it was my heartbeat.


----------



## pichi

you can hear the rushing of your blood... Its picked up on ultrasounds :)


----------



## mzswizz

thats what i thought. I know i heard the swishing of the blood etc and i was trying to explain to dh that a woman can hear her hb when they do an u/s because i heard a hb but of course it had to be mines but dh said it shouldnt be possible.


----------



## pichi

You wouldn't hear a babies hb unless you were 6w+ I think it is. And it would sound like a steamtrain at about 170bpm


----------



## mzswizz

thanks pichi. I will just let dh believe what he wants. He says how come i can think im pregnant but he cant :rofl: So im just going to leave him be.


----------



## miss_elle

mzswizz FX'd for you!

i am waiting to get my u/sto check for cysts and for my blood results to come back. yesterday though, i suddenly had a bump pop out above my belly button (it's a bit pointy) and my stomach is very hard. maybe ive just put on weight and am getting toned at the same time :haha::shrug::dohh: if i press on the top of my belly just below my ribs it makes me need to pee! ive also had a lot of twitching in my stomach and cramping around the sides of my hips. i really do think my mind/body is playing tricks on me:dohh:

i think my OH thinks ive lost the plot :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

miss_elle- cant wait for you to get your results back!!!!

AFM, my u/s came back to show that i had the normal one cysts on each ovary but they are simple tiny cysts..nothing to worry about and my blood results came back normal. I have scheduled a doc appt on friday because i have been on my period for 13 days now. Tomorrow will make it 2 weeks i have been bleeding so im going to go back to the doctor to see whats going on. Hopefully after all this i will get a bfp.


----------



## snowangel187

mzswizz- Glad your results were good!! And hopefully they get that af figured out! Did you guys talk about clomid at all?

AFM- AF showed lastnight!! I'm so glad the limbo was over.. I pretty much knew that I wasn't pregnant, just wanted af to hurry and show so I could get this next cycle going..

I'm going to a fertility test tomorrow, that came free in my frer's , not sure what to expect, but it says to take on cd3 and that's tomorrow.. I guess it's suppose to show if your egg reserve and quality are good.. I'll let ya know the results.. :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

No we didnt talk about clomid. Hopefully on friday we start talking about things that i can do or take. And i took the frer fertility test before. To me, I wouldnt worry about it because each cycle the test can have different answers and when it came back positive for mines..i went to the doctor and everything was fine so its a waste but you can always take it just to see the lovely 2 lines like i did :blush:


----------



## snowangel187

I am for sure doing,it for the two pink lines!!! :haha: and if the results are questionable I will go in for a consult.. but I have read reviews of people saying they're follow up tests are fine.


----------



## mzswizz

what were the results?

AFM, im cd14 today. Still bleeding heavy..nothing new. I go in to work today around 10 so i should be starting in a hour or so. Im working 10-6 today so i dont know how im going to manage without BnB :haha: My DH is off to his 2nd doc appt so keep him in your prayers that nothing is wrong with him. :hugs: Tomorrow is my last work day before im back off again and Friday is when i have my doc appt about the bleeding. So this week is going to be a busy week. Let's hope i can get answers about this bleeding because last time after i had a m/c..my first AF lasted a month and a day so im hoping i dont bleed for that long without having a m/c because i think i will end up looking like this :wacko: In 2010, i conceived in February, found out in March and had a m/c in April...so it would be pretty weird if i conceive again in February. And by the looks of it...that just might happen. So lets see how this will turn out.


----------



## snowangel187

It came back normal. Although dh would say clearly I'm not normal. :rofl:


----------



## pichi

anyone heard from Elle?


----------



## mzswizz

i think all our dh's would say we are not normal snowangel :rofl:

pichi-elle was on yesterday updating us letting us know that she is waiting for her u/s to check for cysts etc.

AFM, im off work now yay :happydance: Now its time to relax and wait for the food to be ready. DH has cooked so yay :happydance: one more day of work and then its relaxing until tuesday. Friday is my doc appt too so lets see what the doc would have to say.


----------



## DaisyAnne

Ladies, I am hoping more of us get BFPs- well, all of us! I'm supposed to ovulate sometime later this week and just going to have fun this week... I am having one of those "baby" moments...I really hope this is the month for a BFP, but we'll see!

Miss Elle, let us know the results when you find out, we are just waiting to hear!


----------



## pichi

i'm dying to hear what's up!

AFM - 7DPO... trying not to get my hopes up even though i have the same pattern as last month... kinda :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Daisy & pichi-FXed for you two :thumbup:

AFM, today im cd15 and i have my doc appt tomorrow :happydance: Also today is my last day of work for this week so now i get to relax until Monday and then back to work Tuesday. I love my new job..lots of wonderful people and easy duties :haha: Time really does fly there too. I also had a vivid dream about the bleeding. And in the dream, I was sleeping and then i felt it leaking and i rushes to the bathroom to find it still leaking badly and I was freaking out. I woke up to check but it was not as bad as I thought which was good. Usually i would be counting down to ov but now im just counting down to when af is going to stop. Cant believe i am halfway through my cycle and i spent it bleeding :dohh: Well i know that my AF is giong to effect ov and the length of my cycle. So now im just waiting for it all to end so i can begin having regular sex with dh without the AF factor.


----------



## snowangel187

HEY ladies.... cd4, I have family visiting, so I've been running all over the place sight seeing, etc. It's good that I have a distraction and they don't leave til almost ov time, sooooooo that helps with the 'wait til ov', Then I will have to find a distraction for the tww..... Well I'll check back in when I get a chance.. 

Good Luck ladies!!


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-what a way to keep busy. Cant wait for you to be in the 2ww.

well the update for me is...im finally off work and I had a call from the doc but i missed it so i had 2 voicemails and called while i was on break. Well the nurse called to tell me that my AF issue is something that my ob/gyn should handle because its his field. So i said okay and cancelled the appt for tomorrow. I called my ob/gyn and im scheduled for 3:15pm on Monday so i got to wait a little longer but its okay because on the good side of things...my doc is nice enough to make copies of the bloodwork she did and i will be able to pick them up tomorrow so i can take them to my ob/gyn. So its a win/win for me because I will be able to tell you ladies what tests I had done and also atleast i have solid proof to give to my doc so i dont have to go through the same tests etc and hopefully he does bloodwork of anything she missed..if she missed anything. So thats how my day went.


----------



## mzswizz

U/S: "FINDINGS: The uterus measures 7.2 x 3.7 x 5.4cm. The uterus is homogenous in appearance. The endometrial stripe is not thickened (5mm). The right ovary measures 4.2 x 2.5 x 4cm and the left ovary measures 3.8 x 2.3 x 3.5cm. Follicular cysts are noted within both ovaries. The largest cyst on the right measures 1.1cm in greatest diameter and the largest cyst on the left measures 0.8cm in greatest diameter. No free fluid is noted." 

Blood: **comprehensive metabolic panel test *which just checked out in range for all my vitamins and protein and blood cell count etc. And my TSH is at 1.27 miU/L 

**Basophils* and that tested my FSH which is said to be in range at 8.6 miU/mL. 

*Urine sample *came out...clear. 

**FSH* which i told you the amount for that and my LH is at 24.9 miU/mL. My LH sounds pretty high to me. What do you ladies think?

Now i know it says everything came out clear but should i be worried about anything like my FSH etc? What do you ladies think?


----------



## snowangel187

Mzswizz I honestly have no experience with levels, so can't really give u advice ,,, but at least u don't have to wait long to go to ur Dr to learn what's up.. hoping this dr has quick answers for ya and we can soon become bump buddies. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

I know right. I cant wait. All my levels are in range though. So i looked up fsh and lh levels and for fsh on day 3 it suppose to be 9 mIU/ml which is indicated as normal. Mines is 8.6 mIU/ml on day 7 so thats good. Meaning my egg quality and quantity are good. And LH suppose to be around 20 IU/L or higher as it gets closer to ov and mines is at 24.9 IU/L on day 7. So now when i see my ob/gyn i hope he does bloodwork because even though im bleeding...i might end up ov'ing while bleeding.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Just have been reading this thread off and on....

Women's FSH levels are lower than men b/c we are on a cycle where our fertility is only high at ONE point in our whole cycle.

Men always have a high FSH because they are ALWAYS fertile :) I was actually reading about this last night...hope it helps you.....I know how frustrating things can be I'm only on cycle 25 (which I don't call a LOT because some ladies on here are much further than that) but I hope you find out answers soon sweetie...FX for all of you wonderful women!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Andrea. I had checked a website which tells you the levels so i know mines are rising which means a egg is maturing. So let's see what my ob/gyn has to say.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I will be stalking to find out what the doc says :) I have more testing as soon as AF comes not too sure when that will be....but I've had lots of things already 2 ultrasounds I have a cyst on my left ovary which is 19 mm...quite big really....but trying to just hope an pray it will go away on its own. Its a complex cyst so it has liquid and solid qualities in it......As soon as AF comes the doctor says he will have a plan for us on what to do...but I think I over heard him last appt say my progesterone was low but I will find out Monday when I have my biopsy. Hopefully somewhere I will get answers....took me 2 years of trying to get an appt. with the FS an now since I have him I am feeling a little more relaxed in the whole TTC concept :) (the military finally gave up on me getting pregnant so figured they'd better get me help LOL) 

I will be stalking and keeping you ladies in my prayers.......I can't wait to see more results!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Cant wait for your results. Atleast obth of us are going to the doc etc and getting things done. Hopefully after this...we will get our bfps. I have been trying for almost 2 years now.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its rough after soooo long of TTC....I am so sorry your going through this ....its honestly the hardest thing I've went through...its tough and tests your ability to stay sane on some days LOL.....but I'm hanging in there an seems your doing great :) I soooo will be stalking what happens :) I'll share my progesterone level soon as I find out hopefully on Monday what it was :) Praying I get a :bfp: this cycle without help but....if it takes IUI we have the money saved for it...just hate using money to make a baby LOL shouldn't be that way!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

I know what you mean. Yes it is rough and it shouldnt be that way to have to spend to make baby. We should be spending on baby and for baby. But i know we will get our bfps soon. Atleast we both will have updates on monday because i got to go to my doc. Im just hoping with the tests he actually shows concern and find out whats going on with my body because we all are ready for baby!


----------



## CarliCareBear

i am so sorry for you guys. although i wasn't TTCing as long as you (i'm guessing) if i include my two miscarriages, 12 months was long enough for me and this pregnancy is far from guaranteed. 

before i started TTCing i had this ridiculous idea that i could and would get pregnant so easily... after months of letdowns, i started looking around on the internet for others struggling with conception and found this huge other world of desperation and incredible perseverance. it's crazy how naive i was to think it was so easy to get pregnant! conceiving a child has always been harder than people openly admit. at least no one is alone in this.

as much as it sucks to not be one of those people who instantly gets pregnant there is a lot of hope and lots of options. really sounds like you are all making lots of progress and getting some answers. can't wait to see some results! stay strong and take care.

:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: Cali. Thanks and I was just like you. Thinking i could easily get pregnant. Nobody really teaches us all about ov and everything. We just think..have unprotected sex..and you will conceive. Its actually alot to go into it and atleast i found out rather sooner than later. 

AFM, just came back from having lunch with DH. He was on his lunch break so we decided to meet at our favorite chinese restaurant. We both enjoyed it. Now, DH has to see a specialist about his lungs :nope: And they said his cholesterol is a little high :nope: So now he has to set up an appt for a specialist about his lungs. Im hoping everything is okay. We just keep getting more and more bad news about my DH. Keep him in your prayers please.


----------



## mzswizz

how's everyone?

AFM, its cd18 for me. The bleeding is still here but it looks like it may be going away probably this week so FXed it does. DH and I are just cleaning up the house and he says he has a surprise for me so we shall see what the surprise is. My doc appt is tomorrow so cant wait. Atleast im getting somewhere and closer to a bfp. My friends dont know that we are trying but they know that since we're married..it's expected for us to want kids. But my mom knows we are trying but I know once we do conceive, its going to be a secret until im 12 weeks or 2nd trimester. Thank you God for waking us up to see another day this morning and for helping us get through these troubling times. Whether i get a bfp or not...Im going to be happy because atleast I know that I went and FINALLY got my answers medically. So now since they put me as "normal" I dont have to stress thinking something is wrong. Its just pretty much timing. So here we go for a future bfp :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

im cd19 today. I must say this is starting off pretty good. Well the bleeding looks like it might stop in a few days or maybe even today or tomorrow :happydance:. But i have bad news. The nurse from my ob/gyn's office called this morning and left a voicemail saying my ob/gyn is sick and i have to reschedule. I have to call back and tell her that im not rescheduling because i was going to go there about the bleeding but if its stopping on its own then i dont need to schedule a doc appt. Which means im going to have to go buy some OPKs and see if im going to ov or if i already did. If i already did then today and tomorrow's opk would be getting lighter and if i didnt then i may get a positive today or so and then the next will get lighter. So we shall see. This is one crazy cycle i must say. But everything happens for a reason so atleast now i dont have o go there. But all i got to do is turn in my lab results and I should be okay. DH reminded me that February was when i got pregnant around our anniversary and he said "it's time to put in work so we can conceive baby #2" :rofl: My DH...gotta love him. Next AF is due on Feb. 15th and thats based on a 35 day cycle. So we shall see. Maybe we will get a anniversary bfp who knows :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

I have called and spoke to the nurse. They rescheduled me for Friday morning @ 10:15 or 10:30 cant remember because I was in a rush. But now i have to wait even longer. Well atleast I will use the opks and get the ov question answered by myself. By the time i go see the doc, the bleeding would have stopped. I tried explaining that and they still want me to come in. But i know that if all my levels are where they are suppose to be...most likely he's going to tell me its either due to the cysts or it was just a whacky bleed. But im just going to go so i can get confirmation and maybe if i did ov..hopefully he will be able to know by bloodwork or something. Im just ready to have a baby now. I finally know that im normal and i dont have a hormonal imbalance or anything nor PCOS so im happy that im normal and healthy thank God but im just ready to get a rainbow baby or babies.


----------



## mzswizz

3 mins...


after 10 mins...


Let's see if it gets darker or lighter. But in real life it is lighter than the control line. Just couldnt get a good picture. Control line is on the left and test line is on the right.


----------



## ciel

i am 70 days late and for the past few days, i am having mild cramping on both sides of my uterus and pinching pain in my bbs.. and i dont know if its just me but i notice my bbs got bigger this morning.. we've been trying to conceive for 17 months and i hope and pray that this is it.. baby dust to all...


----------



## mzswizz

ciel-Did you test or anything?

AFM, its back to work for me and im cd20 today. Well today is going to be 12pm-4pm so an early day which im thankful for. So the bleeding looks like it is leaving today. Now i only see a tint of brown when i wipe so thank you God :happydance: DH and I dtd last night and this time it was me who initiated it :blush: We dtd on cd16 which should cover cd19-cd21. And we dtd on cd19 which should cover cd22-24. So i got those babses covered. I got 1 opk left so im going to test today to see if it gets lighter or darker. If its lighter than im assuming i probably o'd around cd18 because the line was light but it looks like i still had some surge in me so im assuming it was cd17 where i got my positive and cd18 was my o day. But we shall see. If it gets darker...then i have my bases covered all the way up to cd24 so i should be good. With that being said...i might could catch the eggy during this crazy cycle :happydance: But im not going to put that much into it seeing that it has been crazy and we didnt really dtd much because of the bleed and me being tired. But im thinking the bleeding didnt effect ov because my lh was increasing as i can see from my test results so im thinking i was just bleeding..probably because my body was cleaning everything out and starting fresh. So either way it goes if its not this cycle (which im thinking its not) then feb. here i come!! come on bfp!


----------



## ciel

i havent tested yet because my cycles have always been long.. my last cycle was 63 days so im still hesitating.. I plan to test on Valentines Day and I hope its good news..


----------



## mzswizz

Well cant wait until you test. FXed for you :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i just tested on the opk and its lighter than yesterday's so im assuming i o'd already which means seeing that i dtd on cd16...i am still in with a chance :happydance: What you ladies think?

opk at 3 mins...


----------



## mzswizz

This thread is pretty quiet....

AFM, Well im cd21/3dpo today. Today is a 7 1/2 hour shift so im not coming home until 6pm. But its okay because time flies when im working there. DH surprised me last night by taking me out to eat to celebrate my new job :happydance: The food was great and i enjoyed spending time with him :blush: Also, when we got home we slow danced to our wedding song and alot of slow jams :cloud9: It was a wonderful night to remember. And to end it with a bang...we dtd :haha: So seeing that we dtd cd16, cd19, and cd20...i got my bases covered from cd16 up until cd25 :happydance: Just in case the egg wants to be difficult and not come out :haha: So i have my bases covered even when i thought i was out. Well atleast i can spend my tww working so its going to take my mind off of it. Oh and huge news!!!.....THE BLEEDING HAS OFFICIALLY STOPPED LAST NIGHT :happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy. Now i dont have to worry about any pads or anything. But just to let you ladies know...pads and panty liners are good after you dtd because they would be no mess and for some reason it keeps the spermies inside :shrug: Today is going to be a good day!! :thumbup:


----------



## CarliCareBear

glad you had such a good time last night. so sweet! once bubs comes there won't be time like that to be alone together so savor it. sounds like your job is keeping you busy which is great for the dreaded tww.

glad your moving on from AF! i'm sending lots of baby dust!

:dust:


----------



## ciel

my husband couldnt wait so he bought preg. test and wanted me to POAS.. WTH! I told him to wait two weeks and the result..... BFN!! and now we are not talking!! haha!


----------



## mzswizz

Carli-Thanks. And yes I know. I am enjoying all the time we have alone before our bubs gets conceived. 

Ciel-Boo for the BFN but its funny how our DHs will be more anxious than us :haha:

AFM, im cd22/4dpo today. Today is my last day before im off :happydance: I go back on Sunday though but atleast I have friday and saturday off :happydance: My doc appt is tomorrow but hopefully they call to let me know exactly what time i go in :blush: I was trying to plan a bd night but it failed because we both ended up falling asleep :haha: Im finally able to see cm now :happydance: I havent been so happy in my life :rofl: But its very clear and shiny..it looks like ewcm :shrug: We shall see whats going on. Going to try to bd tonight but thats if we dont fall asleep again :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies!!! Sorry I've been M.I.A. lately, my cousin was visiting from out of state and I just dropped her off at the airport yesterday.. we've been crazy busy sight seeing etc.. I am trying to convince her to move!!! 

AFM, I've had a super weird cycle already af was light but long,, and I've pretty much had ewcm since cd7 (while still spotting) I'm super confused.. Today is cd12 I did an opk yesterday because of the cm but there's barely a line.. But will start bd'ing tonight and continue every other day til a positive opk.. I'm sooooooooooo ready for that BFP, and so is my DD, she's sooo cute, she'll say "will you give me a baby and we can name her _________" She keeps suggesting some pretty crazy names :haha: I do think I'll let her have a say in the naming process tho.. 

How are y'all?


----------



## mzswizz

I went to the doctor today and everything came back normal so thats good. AF is due in 9 days boooo but i may or may not have caught the eggy so we shall see and i have been getting like ewcm ever since the bleeding stopped so dh and i dtd last night. im 5dpo today so who knows whats going on.

And here's my doctor visit Update: Okay i just gome home from being in Miami and hanging out with fam and friends. I talked to my ob/gyn and he said that bleeding for a long period of time is actually normal :shock: He says that they cant exactly pinpoint what caused it because many things such as stress, change of diet, change of exercise, change of eating habits, lack of something etc can cause it so pretty much alot could've caused it but thats something they cant figure out. He todl me that if i have bleeding like that for the next 3 months to come back to them and then they will see what's going on. Now he did look at my lab results and said everything is fine and normal and was pretty impressed with my results which made me very happy :blush: Also, i told him how long my cycles are and here is some new information....he told me that a 21-35 day cycle is considered normal :shock:!!!! Anything less, he wants me to contact him. Now thats something i just learned today and wanted to share with you ladies. He checked me internally and said everything was fine there. Also another tip.. for women who use opks and have long cycles..you ever wonder why you get positive and then negative then positive opks?...well my ob/gyn told me for women with long cycles..we need to go by the SECOND positive not the first because usually women with long cycles tend to test too early. But i think we all test in the correct timing..i go by the box date and tests so thats something else i learned. At the end he just smiled and said you are all set now go make babies :haha: So im normal yay :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

How's everyone?

AFM, today i am cd24/6dpo. Time is really flying on by. DH and I are off work today so we are doing a little cleaning and then its down to Miami to visit the family we go. Today, i am having that bubbly cm again but this time its creamy mixed with ewcm :shrug: I have no clue whats up with that. Hmm maybe the ewcm part is the leftovers from yesterday morning's bd session and also from the internal check the doc did :shrug: Oh well time will tell whats going on with my body. Since we did dtd yesterday im now covered up until cd29 :happydance: So just in case the eggy decided to pop out afterwards....hopefully we caught the egg. Now AF should be here between Feb. 12th-15th. But seeing that i o'd around cd18..it should come on the 12th which is in 8 days :wacko: What a whacky cycle this has been. I bled for most of it and now if i didnt catch the egg...i got to deal with it for 7 days (hoping it goes back to normal and lasts that long). So we shall see. Having a good morning already. Oh and im thinking im going to make my hair color stand out more. As you all can see the color in my picture..it only really shows when im outside or bright lighting so im going to let my mom do the hair color this time so it can stand out even in the darkest place :haha: Wish me luck.


----------



## Jim_bear

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining in ! 

I'm cd31 and 3 days late (I'm never late) tested :bfn: this morning and first month ttc. Why do our bodies start to mess u around just when u need them to be normal!!! Lol anyway I've had very sensitive nipples on and off for jut over a week EWCM or milky/white cm since ive o'd and I've had twinges and slight cramps (feel different to period cramps) for over a week now!!! What is going on??? 

Anyone else in the same boat? Or have advise? Xx thanks girls xx


----------



## Jim_bear

Ps: TMI forgot to mention I ha light brown discharge when I wiped wed morning and this morning ???


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome Jim_bear. Well i would say wait a little to see if that is your AF gearing up..if not you may be getting bfns because your egg was a late implanter and its IB that you are experiencing now.


----------



## Jim_bear

mzswizz said:


> Welcome Jim_bear. Well i would say wait a little to see if that is your AF gearing up..if not you may be getting bfns because your egg was a late implanter and its IB that you are experiencing now.

Thanks for the reply. It's our first month of ttc so I reckon AF will show up soon. Will stay positive and enjoy the snow outside instead :) xx


----------



## Skitty

Ugh. Cycle day 83ish here... 19dpo, 5 days late for AF.

I keep feeling horrific... extremely tender breasts, extreme nausea & a bout of vomitting, headache, crampy on and off for the past few days... etc. I keep thinking its AF starting to show itself but she never comes.

all bfns since 13dpo... got a strange invalid test last night that looked positive but the dye was smeared so I didn't take it seriously. I'm so frustrated. :(


----------



## Jim_bear

Sounds promising!! But I totally understand ... Very frustrating! At a point now where I just want AF to show now (I'm very inpatient! Lol) or a :bfp: would be even better. I've had the exact same symptoms minus the sickness but I get sore bbs with period too!! If AF has not arrived by Monday I'll test again or mayb I'll leave it another week....? 

Keep us update :)


----------



## snowangel187

Skitty said:


> Ugh. Cycle day 83ish here... 19dpo, 5 days late for AF.
> 
> I keep feeling horrific... extremely tender breasts, extreme nausea & a bout of vomitting, headache, crampy on and off for the past few days... etc. I keep thinking its AF starting to show itself but she never comes.
> 
> all bfns since 13dpo... got a strange invalid test last night that looked positive but the dye was smeared so I didn't take it seriously. I'm so frustrated. :(

U should try to get in for a blood test. :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

I hate this waiting game,, wait for ov, then wait for af or bfp... I'm not a very patient person :rofl: cd 13 today we Bd last night I was planning on temping and using opk but I haven't been very good at it. So we shall see how this goes..


----------



## Skitty

snowangel187 said:


> Skitty said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Cycle day 83ish here... 19dpo, 5 days late for AF.
> 
> I keep feeling horrific... extremely tender breasts, extreme nausea & a bout of vomitting, headache, crampy on and off for the past few days... etc. I keep thinking its AF starting to show itself but she never comes.
> 
> all bfns since 13dpo... got a strange invalid test last night that looked positive but the dye was smeared so I didn't take it seriously. I'm so frustrated. :(
> 
> U should try to get in for a blood test. :flower:Click to expand...

Hmmm, you think it might be positive? I'm afraid of getting a call with a negative result. I also hate needles :( lol


----------



## snowangel187

Maybe wait a week if u hate needles that bad and are still not getting af or a bfp..


----------



## mzswizz

Jim_bear-Well FXed you get that bfp soon :thumbup:

Skitty-Welcome. I agree with snowangel. Wait a week and if you still getting bfns, then go get bloodwork done. Fxed for you.

Snowangel-Yes its all a waiting game i've noticed. My DH said that most wonderful thing to me this morning. He said, "Well i got to clean out the other bedroom because you are going to get pregnant soon so we have to be prepared for baby :cloud9:" Just what i needed before work..a little optimism.

AFM, i am cd25/7dpo today. DH and i dtd last night and this morning. I have to work today 10:30am-6pm. Hopefully time flies by today. I cant believe i am 7dpo already. I dont think im going to do any early testing this time around. So we shall see what happens. Nothing really new to report yet.


----------



## Jim_bear

Hi ladies !! It's official I'm out :( gutted!! Cycle length 31 instead of my regular 27..grr. 

Oh at least I know now and can concentrate on this month :) 

Good luck to the rest of u lovely gals!! Keep us updated xxx


----------



## snowangel187

Jim_bear said:


> Hi ladies !! It's official I'm out :( gutted!! Cycle length 31 instead of my regular 27..grr.
> 
> Oh at least I know now and can concentrate on this month :)
> 
> Good luck to the rest of u lovely gals!! Keep us updated xxx

:hugs:

This cycle will be yours!! Are you temping and/or using opks?


----------



## Kaity_Wendy

Hey Ladies,
Ive spent the last week ready all of your stories and I have to say they are all very interesting. I wish you all good luck and lots of baby dust!! 
I am 11 days late with no sign of AF. I have taken a hpt everyday since I was late and all BFN's. (I am kind of a test addict) I feel like I am pregnant and I have a lot of the normal symptoms but I just cant seem to get my BFP. I dont know how you were all able to manage going 60+ days being late. Im going crazy already. I scheduled an appointment with my doc on Thursday and am hoping they will do a blood test. 
Some of my symptoms include; backache, headaches, fatigue, nauseous, increased smell, and certain things taste funny. I cant drink my coffee anymore and raspberries taste supperrr sour. I hadnt gotten sore breasts but tonight they have started to hurt a little. Usually when I am about to get my af they feel really heavy and hurt when touched. Right now they hurt but it feels completely different. With cramping I usually feel it really low during af but right now I feel it around my belly button.
Does anyone have any advice?? Did your af symptoms and past pregnancy symptoms feel different to you at all?


----------



## mzswizz

Jim_bear-FXed for your next cycle.

Kaity-When i was first pregnant. I had sore breats..painful to touch, spotting that came when i wiped and that was it and then a few days later i started cramping like AF was going to come but never showed and then dh forced me to test and bam bfp. But my pregnancy symptoms such as nausea didnt come until after the bfp and it ended in a m/c. But every woman is different. So women dont even experience any symptoms and end up with a bfp. So fxed for you.

AFM, im cd26/8dpo today. My morning started off good because DH made sure he let me know he was very attracted to me by staring me down and saying, "you can get some before i go to work" :rofl: Then he said i look like a milf :rofl: Im like babes we have to have a baby first and he said..that's in progress :rofl: Only my DH i tell you. Then after that my morning started going downhill. My car stalledo n me twice..i missed the class for my job and now im waiting for dh to get off work early so we can take my car to the shop to get it fixed :wacko: Not a good morning as you can tell. But hopefully it gets better. I have to call my job and let them know what's going on and see what happens from there. Most likely im going to have to make up for today and work for 4 hours which i dont mind. 8dpo already and really dont have the urge to poas. So i think thats a good sign. I guess we shall see how this cycle plays out. Hmm wonder how an opk would like right about now....oh no poas syndrome is coming :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

ok so i caved in already and did an opk 15 mins ago :blush:

opk @ 3 mins...


opk @ 10 mins...


Now does anyone notice that ummmmm my opk is positive :shock: I suppose to be 8dpo so this threw me for a loop.


----------



## snowangel187

Mzswizz. Two things. 1- BD (just in case) and 2- take a hpt,,, some women get positives on opks when they're preggers. Eekk....

Afm, my opk was like 3/4 of the way to a positive hoping for a Bd session tonight and expect a positive in the next day or two.... I'm a little crampy so I expect ov sooner rather then later...and let's pray this is the month!!!


----------



## mzswizz

praying that this our month snowangel! im going to bd just in case. af is due in 6 days so we shall see what happens.


----------



## CarliCareBear

snowangel187 said:


> Mzswizz. Two things. 1- BD (just in case) and 2- take a hpt,,, some women get positives on opks when they're preggers. Eekk....

mzswizz, i was definitely one of those women who got a strong positive opk when i was pregnant. let's hope this is the case for you!


----------



## mzswizz

Carli-Omg i am hoping thats the case.


----------



## pichi

CarliCareBear said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Mzswizz. Two things. 1- BD (just in case) and 2- take a hpt,,, some women get positives on opks when they're preggers. Eekk....
> 
> mzswizz, i was definitely one of those women who got a strong positive opk when i was pregnant. let's hope this is the case for you!Click to expand...

i had this too with Pixie :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

well im hoping thats the case. It's a pretty strong positive to me especially for 8dpo. Because the opks were getting lighter not darker so i know i had to ov around cd18 because i didnt test on cd18..i tested cd19 and cd20 and thats when i was getting light negatives so i know ov had to occur already. So this positive threw me for a loop.

pichi-how are you doing?


----------



## snowangel187

Sooo dh is sick.. We attempted to bd lastnight and well it just wasn't happening.. :( What is up with this. Last cycle I was super sick and on meds, and now that my fertile days are like NOW, he's coming down with something... We bd like 4 days ago and my opk was pretty much positive today and I've had tons of cramping yesterday and today and my cm is still good, so I told him I don't care if it kills him we will bd tonight!! :rofl: Ugh.. Oh well.. OHHHH and I just found out today my brother and his g/f who I love are TTC, I'm hoping we can get preggers at the same time!!! Nobody in our family knows either of us are trying.. :)

mzswizz--- whats up? any news?


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-Thats the spirit! Catch the egg even if that means dragging DH to get it done :rofl:

AFM, well its getting close to AF due date now. Im cd27/9dpo today. This morning i had a sharp pain in my left ovary side. So im thinking my body is gearing up for AF. DH and I didnt dtd last night but its okay because we dtd Sunday morning so we covered our bases all the way up to cd30 so we should be okay :thumbup: Since we have missed 2 days of dtd...DH is saying we need to have more sex :haha: We shall see about that. But so far this morning..I woke up to morning bloat. So right now my shorts are unbuttoned and unzipped :haha: Let's see how today plays out. DH and I have to get my car fixed today because i go back to work on Friday and if its not fixed by then...then i dont know how im going to get to work :dohh: So DH better get the ball rolling because i dont know how long they will have the car for. Other than that...i have no updates.

even though i said i will not use another opk...i ended up caving in anyways :blush: 

My results:


----------



## DaisyAnne

Mzswizz, I hope it's a bfp now for ya then!

Have you had your AF or more tests yet, miss elle?

AFM, I have been sick for a month and now looks like I'm getting pneumonia, but now I *could* be pregnant so the doctors have to take it easy on the meds they give me and whatnot..so it's been a struggle to get better! I have another week before my period so I don't know if it's good for me to be pregnant this month or not!


----------



## snowangel187

Do a preg test.


----------



## pichi

you are more likely to get a bfp on a prego test first than a positive OPK so fingers crossed. it has to be a +opk though.... because everyone has LH in their system apparently. lol


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-took one last night. Going to hold out for a few days. it was bfn and i was only 9dpo.

pichi-yeah i know my 8dpo opk looked more positive than my 9dpo opk i think.

AFM, well im cd28/10dpo and this morning started off great. DH and I dtd after we had our little conversation this morning and i feel great and so does dh. DH has to work today so im home by myself. Last night, I made a wonderful meal. I made salmon with white rice, dinner rolls, ceasar salad and fudge brownies for dessert yummy. Also, took the ic last night knowing it was most likely going to be negative and sure enough it was negative. I know i was only 9dpo so im not worried about it. Also, the cramping has come back and left again this morning. I was thinking that maybe it was gas but nope not that because i feel empty :blush: So got to just be patient and see what happens around AF due date. I have found my pregnancy journal in my room from the 1st pregnancy (m/c) and I was fatigue and cramping which I am experiencing now so maybe thats a good sign. Only time will tell.


----------



## CarliCareBear

i am dying for you to test! everything is looking like a good sign to me. really hope you caught an eggy!!! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

I tested yesterday and got a bfn on the ic at 9dpo. But today i have been peeing literally every 1 hour. My schedule goes as follows: 7:30am, 8:30am, 9:30am and just use the bathroom at 10:30am and only took 2 sips of juice so i dont know why im going so much. And also every time i pee..i feel like its not completely out so when i try..nothing comes out after i use the bathroom so i dont know whats going on. All i know is i have peed 4 times already and its only almost 11am?!


----------



## DaisyAnne

maybe you have a UTI? that's what happened to me the couple times I had a UTI...but I was reading somewhere also that effects of hcg can actually make you urinate more frequently even before you miss your period? A lot of people say it's cause the baby's pushing on your bladder later in pregnancy, but it looks like that can happen early on, too.

I had been wondering about that since now every time I cough- I've been coughing violently for weeks, now :( - I have to run to the bathroom bc I almost pee my pants, even when there's hardly anything to pee! That kind of thing never happens to me! But I think it may just be that I've been coughing so violently, but I guess you never know until AF comes or doesn't come...


----------



## snowangel187

Ok sooo got my pos opk today. :wohoo: and got hubby to donate to the cause :haha: hopefully I can get one more "donation" tomorrow. Will do an opk tomorrow too but I would bet money it will be negative.. now I just have to get thru a two week wait.. the way my cycles are I figured my due dates will be Oct - Halloween, Nov- thanksgiving, Dec Christmas. (Within a few days of the holiday) sooo that kind of stinks, I don't want the baby to share a bday and holiday, but on the other hand I'm not sitting the cycles out. :haha: 

I went to get something out of the freezer and it fell and smashed the top of my foot.. its swollen, black & blue and it hurts so bad I can't sleep.. in the words of my three year old "Epic Fail". 

How are y'all?


----------



## mzswizz

Daisy-I dont think it was a UTI because there was no pain, no burning etc. I just went to the bathroom alot but it stopped and im back to normal thank goodness. Hopefully the coughing stopped.

snowangel-Congrats on the pos opk and yay for dtd just in time. FXed for you. Hopefully you feel better and have you thought about going to the doctor for it?

AFM, im cd29/11dpo. DH and I dtd yesterday morning, last night and this morning. So we have been pretty busy as you can tell :haha: No symptoms and im thinking AF is going to come on time or a little late but i have a feeling im out now. Last night, DH woke up having an allergies attack but now he feels better. He also spent all last night telling me that im burning up and he couldnt really touch me because he said that his hands hurt from all the heat :shrug: He asked was i sick i said no and he felt my head and said well your head is cold but your body is burning up. I didnt feel hot at all so i have no clue what was going on with that :shrug: Hoping its a good sign because my dh never tells me that. The last time he told me that...i was pregnant but thats just me being hopeful :blush: Just patiently waiting now. AF is due in 3 days.


----------



## snowangel187

Fingers crossed mzswizz.... Can't wait to see your two pink lines!! 

AFM- Planning on getting a "donation" (hubby hates when I call it that.. :rofl:) tonight and then the dreaded tww......


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks snow! Fxed you get your donation :rofl: and hoping its 2 lines and not 1. But have a feeling its AF. I dont know why just a feeling.


----------



## snowangel187

I sooo hope this is it and if it is, I got an excuse to miss my lil bros wedding my youngest bro is getting married on Halloween (which would be my due date) and since he lives 1800 miles away don't think they'll let me on the plane. Do.t get me wrong I love him, but his fiance is weird. Lol. Thank God my middle bro has a sweet girl who I LOVE!!

Well I didn't temp because of various things this month so I won't be able to co.firm what day I ov'd but with my pos opk yesterday I am confident it will happen between yesterday and latest tomorrow....so I'm covered.. soooo starts the tww, prob won't test til cd31 minimum, today is cd18. 

Keep me updated mzswizz. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

I will and you do the same :thumbup:


----------



## Jim_bear

Hi ladies, thought I would pop in and see how you are all doing?!?!?! 

any :bfp: yet?!?!

I have only just finished by AF!!! (8 DAYS TODAY!!!! WTF???) this never happens. (TMI ALERT)althought the last 3-4 days have been old brown blood with a lot of clotting in it.

FXd for you mzswizz - sounds hopefull!!! 
xxx


----------



## mzswizz

Jim-Hmm that is pretty weird. I usually get brown blood at the end of my cycle which lets me know my af is coming to an end. Maybe thats what happened :shrug:

AFM, im currently cd32/5dpo. AF was due today based on what i thought was my actual ov day but came to realize that i actually o'd later on cd27. Since yesterday, i have been having watery cm. Its running like a faucet. Had to change my underwear twice. When the cm dries..it has this yellowish/white tint to it :shrug: If i dont get a bfp this cycle then its onto the digi opks. Didnt really want to use them because i dont want DH to feel pressured but i think its just to let us know around when i actually ov. DH and I went out to dinner and it was good. We had lots of laughs and talked about serious things that were on our mind. DH is off work today but i work 10-6 so will be leaving in a hour to go to work booo :haha: My next af is due on the 20th so will wait to test. Atleast around the 17th or on the 18th because DH works on Saturday. This morning, I;ve had nothing but cm. I think you ladies were right about the delayed ov because i was bleeding for 20 days. Its crazy because I o'd exactly 7 days after the bleeding. So it did push ov further down. Well that puts my mind at ease seeing that i didnt ov during the bleeding because we didnt really dtd while the bleeding was going on and i was worried that the bleeding would hinder his "soldiers" to getting to the egg if it did occur. Well now its all a waiting game again. Well actually all i have to wait is another 5-6 days so thats not bad. Time will fly im sure of it. FXed and praying its a bfp :winkwink:


----------



## DaisyAnne

Jim Bear, that has happened to me once or twice before, I have NO idea why...our bodies are such a mystery!

I just came back from the Doctor's (well, urgent care center) for like the 4th time in 2 weeks...I have to get a chest xray, so they did a urine pregnancy test and it came back negative. But since my period isn't supposed to start until Valentine's Day, I plan on taking a test in the morning with FMU and again the day after if I don't get my xray tomorrow. I just want to be sure before they do the x-ray and all sorts of meds and stuff! Although, I really having been feeling normal PMS stuff, so I think it's probably right anyhow.


----------



## mzswizz

Daisy-what are they going to do a chest xray for?

AFM, i am off work. And i spent my work day leaking cm so i felt wet and also feeling nauseous :sick: hoping these are good signs. Also my cm is watery and yellowish :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies I think I'm cd21 and I think 4dpo, but didn't do anything to confirm which day I ov'd but did see a positive opk.. sooo fingers crossed!!! Headed to bed, need to get up early to register my lil girl for pre-k. :( she's growing too quick, and has started asking for a brother or sister. Let's hope it happens soon!!

Mzswizz- I'm freezing my butt off what about u? Lol


:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-aww pre-k. and yes yesterday was freezing. good thing it warmed up now.

AFM, im currently cd33/6dpo. DH and i dtd last night and this morning. DH and i are both off work today yay. We went to the store and bought each other valentine's day gifts but neither of us were together while shopping. I didnt manage to spot dh every now and then so i had to run before he saw me with his gifts :haha: Right now, i am experiencing a bad toothache. Been having a toothache since last night. Hopefully it will go away soon. Other than that nothing to report.


----------



## DaisyAnne

Well I spent the night in the ER and I never got a chance to do another urine test just to be extra sure, but I have pneumonia, which is why they were trying to get xrays to see if I have pneumonia...anyways, it's a good thing I'm not pregnant this month (but I will probably test with FMU tomorrow just to double check!) because I was so violently ill yesterday and this morning...So happy my hubby could stay home from work to take care of me today!

BFPs BFPs BFPs this month I'm hoping for you ladies!!


----------



## mzswizz

Daisy-Hope you feeling better now :hugs: And hoping we all get our bfps soon.


----------



## snowangel187

Daisy hope you feel better soon!! 

AFM- I had some crazy dreams lastnight! LOL. And went to register dd for pre-k (4hr wait) :( and now I have to start touring schools and hopefully get her into a good one.. Our state lets u pick between public, private, or faith based so thats AWESOME.. I'm def not doing public.. lol.
Ive felt a little faint and sick to my stomach, not sure if it's just because I'm stressed about the school thing or if maybe I got a BFP brewing!! 

:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

HOPEFULLY ITS THE BFP BREWING :winkwink:


----------



## mrswil

what an amazing thread i skipped in middle then read end pages mzswizz did u get evaps????? i thought u had a pos on a test sorry if im way out xx


----------



## mzswizz

to update you...i had a m/c. now i am in the tww just waiting to test on the 17th.


----------



## mzswizz

Oh BTW, here is my pic of my lovely evap. I took the pic at 15 mins because i forgot to do it at the 10 minute mark :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







img tweeked.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 10


----------



## snowangel187

Mzswizz- when u testing?


----------



## pichi

That doesn't look like an evap to me


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-i tested again today.

pichi-I think its an evap due to the fact that it was stark white at the 3 mins mark and then after the time limit i saw this and i heard women get pink evaps on frer. How long does an evap stay on the test btw?

AFM, im cd37/10dpo. I did test today but i think its a bfn. DH and I dtd last night also. Today i go into work and I wont be back home until 6pm. But atleast tomorrow im only working a 4 hour shift :happydance: Im only 10dpo so im still not out yet :thumbup: I have 4 more days before AF shows and im hoping she doesnt show but we shall see. Tomorrow is dh and i 6 yr anniversary. Usually we do something small but when its our wedding anniversary, we usually go out etc. I like the fact that my AF has been extended though because i didnt want to go into bleeding again after that 20 day bleed :nope: So im happy that i am getting more than 2 weeks off of the bleeding :happydance: So now DH and i are just dtd as much as possible because we dont know how long the next one will be :haha: Im not really feeling bad about the test because I know its still early. So just have to wait and see. Might test on Monday. Dont know yet.

Here's the pic of today's test...the top is yesterday's and the bottom is today's

BTW..i tweeked it because the picture was blurry so i just put auto brightness, auto contrast on it. Didnt do anything with any colors etc.
 



Attached Files:







img tweeked.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## snowangel187

Fingers crossed,, I booked my trip 'home' for next month hopefully I will have good news by then to share... :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Fxed for you snowangel!!!!


----------



## pichi

there is a line on both!


----------



## CarliCareBear

pichi said:


> there is a line on both!


i think so too!!


----------



## mzswizz

really?! i thought it was a bfn. eeek im going to test tomorrow morning


----------



## snowangel187

Let us know!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Nell9

Mind if I join, ladies? 21 DPO and I'm going crazy!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome nell!!!

AFM, im cd38/11dpo today. Also.."Happy 6th year Anniversary Babes :blush:" Ok now that i got that out the way :haha: My nipples are still killing me and i dont know why. I tested today and im waiting for the time frame so i can look. So will update soon. Hoping i get my bfp soon though. I really dont want to worry about another cycle of ttc but if i have to then i will. DH and I both work today but hopefully he gets off early enough to hang out and celebrate. Im thinking he wont be able to get a bfp as a anniversary gift just yet. Im 3 days away from AF due date. Hopefully something appears atleast. Well thats it for now.


----------



## mzswizz

another bfn
 



Attached Files:







img tweeked.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 14









IMG_20120218_082134.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## snowangel187

Some how its worked out that we r due for af same time,, maybe we will get our bfp's together... :flower: I'm testing Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## mzswizz

Im testing on tuesday :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Im testing on tuesday :thumbup:

BTW, i think i see a faint line in the tweeked pic :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

Idk, I'm on my phone and can't c the pics too well.. if ur testing Tuesday I will wait til then too. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

yay now i have a testing buddy :happydance:

AFM, my nipples are killing me...my boobs feel super heavy and i feel :sick: and i know its due to not eating yet. I really feel like im pregnant because last time i was pregnant my bbs felt just like this. I never get bbs pain and this came out of nowhere. Also, last night it hurt to dtd while dh was on top and i had a sharp pain in my right lower abdominal side. Not only that but that pain feels like its coming back :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

Ugh.. I hate the waiting.


----------



## mzswizz

yeah same here. After i ate i felt better but now the nausea feeling came back. I dont know whats wrong :shrug:


----------



## CarliCareBear

mzswizz said:


> yeah same here. After i ate i felt better but now the nausea feeling came back. I dont know whats wrong :shrug:

i'm betting you're prego! sure sounds like it at least. i can't wait to see the results on Tuesday!!


----------



## pichi

i see a line on the tweeked test too... i have a feeling....

crack open the frers and hold them up to the light... if the line is white it's an evap - if it's pink and stays, that's no evap


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies. Im going to try a different test this morning. Im going to go to the store and buy an equate test and see what happens.

AFM, im currently cd39/12dpo. DH and I had a wonderful anniversary and we dtd twice :haha: Also, as a gift, DH and I went and bought some more fish for our fish tanks :happydance: The fish are very beautiful and love it in the tank. We also went to walmart and ever since i told dh how i been feeling and saying that I think i could be pregnant...he bought 3 pk cb digis :haha: He wanted me to test last night saying that if i am it would be a great anniversary gift to us :cloud9: but that plan went right out the window because i didnt have to pee and then we dtd and then i had to pee but he said NO because i dont want my soldiers to give you the wrong results :haha: Gotta love him. So im going to wait it out with the digis. Im going to wait until AF due date because DH and I are both off on Tuesday :happydance: Hoping its going to come back positive...if not then i would keep testing every week with the digi until i get my answer one way or another. AF is due in 2 days so pretty nervous. And my nipples are still sensitive to the touch. Praying this is it for me.


----------



## pichi

fingers crossed!


----------



## mzswizz

bfn on the equate but its still early.


----------



## pichi

any news?


----------



## snowangel187

Im still waiting til tomorrow to test. Picking up a few dollar tree tests today and keeping my frers in the cupboard... I got to snuggle a one month old yesterday he was sooo kissable. Anyways I feel nausea off and on but convinced myself af is on her way.... Af is due tomorrowish.. so we will see..


----------



## mzswizz

im thinking about buying the answer brand but just may buy the frers. AF is due tomorrow for me too.

AFM, im currently cd40/13dpo. DH wanted me to take a digi and I did but i knew it was going to be negative...which it was. AF is due tomorrow so just going to wait for her to come. But the weird thing is..i just got a "feeling" she's not. Maybe its me trying to be hopeful or something but i dont know. I just feel "weird". And my nipples still hurt so that has to be a good sign right? Just got to wait around to see what happens. Last night, had a dream that AF came so maybe it was just preparing me :shrug: Im off today so im going to just try and relax. Let's see if that works out.


----------



## snowangel187

I have had lots of weird dreams lately,, Had a dream the other night I performed my friend (who's expecting) ultrasound. :rofl: Revealed to her it was a boy and she was devastated because her dh had picked a ridiculous name.. :haha: 

I really kind of feel like af is coming but praying I'm wrong.. :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

im praying we both get a bfp!!! I dont feel like AF is coming. I have NOTHING pointing to AF but alot pointing to pregnancy. I just need the test to tell me. I might end up getting bloodwork done if AF doesnt show and a hpt says negative.


----------



## snowangel187

I'm at the point where I feel like I'll never get another bfp again.. and then I wonder how I ever got the first.. Maybe I should be thankful I have one and not be 'greedy'.. Feeling a little down.


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-I feel that way too. Even though I dont have any rainbow babies..i wonder how did i get pregnant the first time. It just seems like month after month...nothing and makes me think there's no way im going to get a bfp and have kids. But after going to the doctor and hearing im normal..it even put me more in a sad place because its like then why cant i conceive


----------



## mzswizz

my frer evap from yesterday..i know its an evap because once again its after time limit so stupid frers and their pink evaps :growlmad:

By the way the bottom test is the equate and even though i couldnt get a picture of it..it too has evaps. A faint pink + Oh well
 



Attached Files:







img tweaked 2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 8









img tweaked.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LadyRoy

I don't think they look like evaps! :hugs:


----------



## pichi

I don't either


----------



## snowangel187

Mzswizz- did u retest yet? I think I've decided to wait on testing for a few more days, unless I am out and about and grab a dollar tree test, gonna let my frers sit in the closet. Af could show today/tomorrow sooo I will wait her out.. bows the time I wish I had temped this cycle so I would know exactly when af is due...


----------



## mzswizz

im currently cd41/14dpo. AF is due today and so far she is a no show :thumbup: DH and I are off today and we have to drive to Miami to take MIL to the hospital for a biopsy. DH and I sts this morning and when i wiped there was no coloration of the discharge so i dont think AF is coming :happydance: But its still early so who knows. My nipples hurt more and more as the days go by and that stitch feeling is finally gone. I guess after my body relaxed with sleep..it massaged it out. DH and I went to dinner last night because i was craving a burger but i ended up eating half of one side :shrug: The minute i got the burger..my stomach turned me away from it. Praying this is a bfp and not af just being mean to me.


----------



## almosthere

hi all sorry I left for a while needed a break from bnb...on 6th cycle of trying and in my tww I see you may have a bfp mzswizz cnt wait to find out the news!


----------



## snowangel187

Still waiting for af,, i might test in the morning. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## mzswizz

almost-i understand. i might take a break too if no bfp this cycle just to relax. 

snowangel-im testing tomorrow morning.


----------



## CarliCareBear

:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, currently im cd43/16dpo. 2 days late of AF. All i am getting is lots of creamy cm. I tested with an equate again. It came back negative. So blood test it is. Really dont know whats going on with my body and i still have sore nipples, i wake up with headaches and this morning i feel sick and when i brushed my teeth..ALOT of blood came from gums :shrug: I guess my body is doing its own thing. Maybe this whacky bleeding is affecting AF or something. DH also told me that I am very hot and thats how i feel. Was really hoping to get a bfp today but oh well. 

Here are the pics taken at 10 min mark...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120223_081316.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3









img_20120223_081316-inverted.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20120223_081940.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## snowangel187

No more waiting here af arrived.


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-boo for AF. Well atleast you got an answer im still in unsure land.


----------



## snowangel187

Feeling pretty down today cause I realized I'm leaving town right at the start of my fertile period without dh and next cycle I'm skipping because I don't want a Christmas baby.


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-maybe a little break is just what you need :hugs: Im just ready ot find out whether im going to spend money to visit the doctor because im pregnant or going to spend money on ov tests for next cycle. We shall see. But im just ready to know whats going on with my body.


----------



## snowangel187

Keep me updated. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

I will :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

ok so my nipples have been sore for 6 days straight and still getting bfns. Something isnt right. My bbs dont never hurt when AF is coming and i dont have any cramping going on. Just a quick pain every now and thenso i dont know :shrug:


----------



## almosthere

I have to say the break from here was great as I did not obsess with ttc and relaxed. My relaxing must be helping bc I od about a week sooner this month than previous times!

also sorry to hear there is a bfn and confusion with whether af or bfp is on the way although, mizswizz I feel you are pregnant again!


----------



## mzswizz

almost-Relaxing can be fun. I need to relax myself. And yay good that you o'd earlier so maybe now your body will get on track. Also, i "feel" pregnant too. I tried telling dh and he is just nonchalant. I guess because every time we thought i was...AF appeared so he dont want me to be disappointed but he said its alot of stuff he has noticed that is different but he just didnt say anything. I know i have sensitive nipples (hurt even more when they randomly get erect), on and off nausea (random times), on and off quick pains on my right side, fatigue, moody, late af and creamy cm. Soundsl ike pregnancy to me but i guess we wont know until i do a blood test.


----------



## CarliCareBear

mzswizz, i would give yourself some time, it's still a bit early for a bfp- sometimes it can take a while to build up. i was almost two weeks late before i got my bfp. :hugs:

almosthere, good to have you back!


----------



## mzswizz

Carli-Thanks. Do you think i should get a blood test done tomorrow then or should i just wait it out?

AFM, im cd44/17dpo. I already put my fmu in a cup this morning so going to test soon. Im going to buy the $tree brand and see what happens. After seeing soooo many confusing tests for me..i am just feeling like i am out. I see women getting bfps by now and im still trying to figure out whats wrong. It just makes me feel like im out and i just need to stop testing and await for AF to come. Im just tired of dealing with whacky AFs that make me think it could be this month or that month and it never happens. (Sigh) woke up feeling down as you can tell. DH and I did dtd last night and it was weird this time because of the fact it feels like no matter how "far" up he went...it didnt feel like it was "deep" enough (sorry tmi). Usually it feels like an ouch you are hitting my cervix go back :growlmad: moment but last night i was like ummm i think my cervix disappeared :haha: And nothing but creamy cm im getting still. Yesterday, i checked my cervix and it was low and hard but it was nothing but white cm on my finger :shrug: But last night when i didnt even "feel" him touching my cervix and "I" was trying to make him go further in..he looked at me crazy and also i had to think...well where DID my cervix go. Still late for AF and have to work today. Today is also payday so happy because of that. Tomorrow is Saturday so going to get my bloods done first thing in the morning. Oh and yesterday, I was hot ALL DAY and just took my temperature hoping i didnt have a fever or anything and it was 98.6F so i dont know if thats good or bad :shrug: And today marks 1 week that my nipples have been sore/sensitive. Guess patience is a virtue right :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

negative..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120224_083640.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 13


----------



## almosthere

sry mizwiz..Afm had my doc apt and have to go in for progesterone tests on my next cycl on cd3...


----------



## mzswizz

its okay maybe i o'd late. and atleast you getting things done. im just ready for af so i can buy the digis and move on.


----------



## almosthere

oh yes a possibility! i hope so, i really think your eggo is preggo again!! =)


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully the blood test will tell me something. i know my levels were completely at 0 so if its higher than 0 then i know.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, today sucks for me. I am tired to the max. Been dozing off at work, hungry, thirsty, irritable and just want to SCREAM at someone. Today just isnt my day. I am ready to go home NOW. Ugh i just want to sleep all day with no worries. I feel like crap and now i have a headache..just when i thought things couldnt get worse. And my nipples still hurt and keep randomly getting erect ugh. What a day.


----------



## mzswizz

the package arrived today of the opk and ics :happydance: Cant wait to start testing :haha:


----------



## almosthere

mzswizz said:


> the package arrived today of the opk and ics :happydance: Cant wait to start testing :haha:

woohoo! test!! hehe


----------



## mzswizz

already a step ahead of you :rofl: I got a pos opk and what looks like a neg hpt. Hmm maybe im o'ing now oorrrr maybe i am pregnant but it can only register on an opk :shrug: Thw lines came up instantly on the opk.
 



Attached Files:







img tweaked.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20120225_133904.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## almosthere

hm, looks like a pos opk, i still think your preg-didn't this happen the last time you were pref-the hcg was only picked up by a blood test and an opk?


----------



## mzswizz

yes and that was with twins. maybe the only time i had a bfp on the hpt was because of IB :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

Crazy.. when r u doing a blood test? Obviously bd just in case... 

AFM- CD3 and 3rd day of a massive headache.. :( Hopefully I'll get a good 'donation' before leaving state... Otherwise we'll be out this cycle too.. I've been keeping myself busy tho.. Teaching dd how to write her letters :dohh: And working on updating my baby names list.. there are a few i've come across lately that I'm in love with... :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

on monday and we bd yesterday so will get a "donation" in today


----------



## snowangel187

I'll be thinking about you... Let me know how it goes!! (Obviously)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks. will test with an opk tomorrow morning and temp to see what both look like.


----------



## almosthere

keep us updated I'm praying its a bfp!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks almost i will


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im currently cd46/19dpo. DH and I dtd this morning. He is off today but im not. My temp this morning was 99.2F and i got a bold positive on the opk this morning. Nothing else to report.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120226_084728.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## snowangel187

I'm confused by ur pos opk.. :rofl: they tested u for pcos right? Its not possible ur just now ov'ing is it? Did u confirm with temping earlier that u ov'd?? Can't wait to hear about ur bfp!!

Afm- I'm going crazy. Today should be cd4. I had bleeding on cd1&2 nothing yesterday and eh barely spotting today... Which is really odd...so I might test just to rule out preg. On the other hand I hope if its a short af I will ov earlier and be home with dh instead of away when ov is due. :)


----------



## almosthere

snowangel187 said:


> I'm confused by ur pos opk.. :rofl: they tested u for pcos right? Its not possible ur just now ov'ing is it? Did u confirm with temping earlier that u ov'd?? Can't wait to hear about ur bfp!!
> 
> Afm- I'm going crazy. Today should be cd4. I had bleeding on cd1&2 nothing yesterday and eh barely spotting today... Which is really odd...so I might test just to rule out preg. On the other hand I hope if its a short af I will ov earlier and be home with dh instead of away when ov is due. :)

hope you get your bfp! afm, i did have an odd af like that before, had af for 2 or 3 days then stopped then started spotting again! guess this is considered normal for af..


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i dont have pcos...all my tests came back normal. I dont think i should be ov'ing this late no matter how long i bled for so idk


----------



## almosthere

your temp is really high which is a good sign of pregnancy!


----------



## snowangel187

I was just wondering cause I knew pcos gave positive opks at random times, just wanted to rule that out.. with ur temp up I'm thinking maybe a bfp is on its way.. are u charting temps? Share link if u are..,:hugs:


----------



## CarliCareBear

i wouldn't throw pregnancy out of the mix just yet! positive opks could be a good sign... i know it's driving you crazy- try to hang in there sweetie!


----------



## mzswizz

almost-thanks i hope so.

snowangel-yeah thats the first thing i asked about because i wanted to make sure i didnt have it but neither the u/s tech nor my doc said i had it and they said everything is fine and normal and so is my bloodwork so you know i could've did backflips in there if i knew how :rofl: And unfortunately im not charting this time...im just writing the temps down in my journal which is easier for me.

Carli-Thanks and tbh now im not stressed just taking it day by day.

AFM, well im currently cd47/20dpo. AF still hasnt arrived yet so im still feeling hopeful. I have to go to a class for work today and wont be back on until 12pm which would be in 3-4 hours from now. Also, this morning my temp is 99.5F :shock: so it is rising. So i can rule out late ov i guess :shrug: Here are the test pics..first one is today's tests and the next ones are all the tests put together from oldest (top) to newest (bottom)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120227_073957.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20120227_074146.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20120227_074236.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## snowangel187

Blood test at this point is the only way to get this figured out. Lol. It's crazy. Y are our cycles being so crazy.. we just want answers one way or the other and quickly... :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Well update for me. I just went to an urgent care center to get my blood drawn. They said that i should be getting the results tomorrow :happydance: And if they're negative...i give it until march 15th which would've been my doc appt date and its also mark 1 month of no AF. Then either go back for bloods or take an hpt. I had to pay $40 there which sucked but hey its $10 less than what i would've paid to see my ob/gyn. Now all i can do is wait. The woman asked me questions and said ummm i think you're pregnant and then the doc came in and said what do you think pregnant or not...i told him i feel like im pregnant but the bloods will say. And explained everything and said if they come back negative then i can come back but i'll go to the one closer to me around that time and see what happens. But thats if AF doesnt show up.


----------



## snowangel187

So here we wait..... :coffee: :happydance: let me know asap!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

i will call first thing in the afternoon if i dont hear anything tomorrow morning :haha:


----------



## almosthere

eeeeeeeek! hope its bfp!!


----------



## CarliCareBear

:coffee:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies cant wait for tomorrow. if anything i would give it 2 more weeks


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, today im cd48/21dpo. Well not sure about the dpo but i know for a fact that im on cd48 today. Today i suppose to get my blood results so just awaiting for that. They open at 8am so i will give them until 12pm before i start calling about it. I didnt test with the ic today because i am awaiting the results. Even when i get the blood results back..im still going to be in the middle because the only thing that can let me know whats going on is AF. So if the test comes back negative then im waiting for march 15th before i start testing again and thats if AF doesnt show between that time. DH and I dtd last night so if i am o'ing super late in my cycle then we should've caught the egg. My temp today is 99.2F so its still high up there. Now speaking of temps, when i talked to the student nurse about my temperatures..she was lost. She asked why do i take my temperature and I said i do the basal body temperature to check and confirm when ov occurs. And she looked lost. But then i explained to her that my temp for 3 days were 98.5F, 98.6F and then 99.5F and she said well it would spike up when you ov. And then i thought what is she talking about. The temp will have a dip and then 3 higher temps CONFIRM ov which is the low temp. You think I could tell her that :dohh: If she asked me why im taking my temp..then obviously she wouldnt know. Just had to say that :haha: Now, im off today so im going to clean up and schedule doc appts for my dh to see a specialist and to also take a test at the doctor. But for now im just going to relax a little :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies...women on another thread kept saying they can see lines on the bottom hcg ic which was yesterday's test so i inverted the pic and also tweaked it. Here's the original, the invert and the tweaked
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120227_074236.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 8









img_20120227_074236-inverted.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 8









img.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mzswizz

Here's where i THINK i see a line :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







img_20120227_074236-inverted.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5









img.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## snowangel187

I do think i see a line!! I think you should take your temps from your journal and input them into fertilityfriend and see if it gives you crosshairs.. Is your blood test just for hcg or will it test to see if you ov'd too? Well I'll be here,,, :coffee:


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-The thing about my temps is i didnt start back temping until i kept getting pos opks so i thought hmm let me temp just in case i am o'ing but my temps are abnormally higher than usually. And blood test wise they said they checking my hormones so i guess they checking everything.


----------



## snowangel187

Oh yea that's usually how I temp too.. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah. Seeing that im overdue for AF and i was getting positive opks AND i had a whacky bleed...i thought maybe i am o'ing so let me temp and see if i get a dip..but nope my temp is staying in the 99F range now. It went from 98.5 to 98.6 then the next day it was 99.5 and today its 99.2 so it had a massive .9 increase for some reason and now it stays in 99F when i temp..i do it vaginally and it never fails when it hits 98 it jumps numbers massively and quickly goes to 99. Wonder how my temp would look tomorrow.


----------



## mzswizz

and the verdict is the test came back negative...so now we got to wait until march 15th. All this waiting and no process :haha: Atleast on the good side i know that.....dh and i still have time to dtd until we know SOMETHING :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

What the heck!?! More waiting and uncertainty.. :( Well I'm here waiting with ya.. :coffee: 

afm cd6 af has been pretty light and is about over. Hoping that the shorter/lighter af means early ov and better chances for a bfp..


----------



## mzswizz

thanks snowangel. I picked up the test results and it had negative under in range so :shrug:


----------



## almosthere

hm, odd-hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks. now its all a waiting game. going to wait until im officially a month late to see my ob/gyn because he really wont do anything until im a month late.

AFM, im currently on cd49. Today, my temp is at 98.9F so still up there :thumbup: Also my temp did a .3 dip today from 99.2F yesterday. Im feeling good today because DH and I both went and bought new phones and we both love them :cloud9: We also bought his mom a new phone too because she's on our plan and was eligible for an upgrade. She likes it even though its going to take her some time to get use to the advanced technology of an android phone :blush: She had a blackberry previously. DH has went to work today and Im off today yay. DH has his echo 2d test at the diagnostic center this Saturday and then its onto seeing the specialist next thursday so we are getting stuff done for him health wise which is good because we both want to know whats going on with him. Well nothing new. My nipples still hurt, the sides of my bbs still hurt, my bbs still feel heavy, still no AF, mild on and off cramping, and lots of cm. So same ol same.


----------



## mzswizz

sooo i have any hot moment. Im sitting down on the computer and all of a sudden...i feel very hot like feverish level again. So, like normal i go and take my temp just to make sure but now my temp went from 98.9 to 99.2F So my body is hotter by .3 degrees :shrug: I dont know whats going on. I get these random hot flash moments where im hot and i got to turn on the a/c. And once i start feeling hot...i get a headache. I dont know its just like i feel sooooo hot right now.


----------



## CarliCareBear

mzswizz said:


> sooo i have any hot moment. Im sitting down on the computer and all of a sudden...i feel very hot like feverish level again. So, like normal i go and take my temp just to make sure but now my temp went from 98.9 to 99.2F So my body is hotter by .3 degrees :shrug: I dont know whats going on. I get these random hot flash moments where im hot and i got to turn on the a/c. And once i start feeling hot...i get a headache. I dont know its just like i feel sooooo hot right now.

goodness woman your body is even confusing me! but i swear i see a :bfp:!!


----------



## snowangel187

Crazy!! I hope u get answers quick as to y ur cycles acting up.. better yet u just need that bfp confirmed!! 

Afm--Af is over, school registration for dd later today.. spring cleaning and packing for our trip 'home' and hopefully plenty of Bd'ing and early ov to make this cycle a success!!


----------



## snowangel187

Crazy!! I hope u get answers quick as to y ur cycles acting up.. better yet u just need that bfp confirmed!! 

Afm--Af is over, school registration for dd later today.. spring cleaning and packing for our trip 'home' and hopefully plenty of Bd'ing and early ov to make this cycle a success!!


----------



## mzswizz

Carli-Trust me..its confusing me even more :rofl:

Snowangel-FXed for you. Maybe a nice little getaway will make the egg come out and play :haha:

AFM, today im on cd50. My temp this morning is 98.8F. DH and I dtd this morning also and it was amazing :blush: I have bought prenatals this morning so will start taking them today atleast Im helping my body during the whole ttc process. The most funniest thing happened after dh and i dtd. So after we dtd, i just laid down and didnt put my legs up and dh was getting ready for work and we were just carrying on a conversation. Then he walked by the bed and said, "How come you dont have your legs up?" :haha: So as you can tell DH wants kids also so he is like do what helps. So I did it and we just started laughing. Today is pretty good. Last night, I was VERY tired. Couldnt keep my eyes open for nothing. Im going to try and clean off the table and try to straighten up a little downstairs today. DH and I go to work tomorrow and then we both off on Saturday. Also, he has his echo 2d test at the diagnostics center on Saturday at 2:45pm so we are going through the process to figure out whats going on. Hope all is well with him though and there is nothing seriously wrong with him or anything major. Pray for him please. Oh and im going to start charting my temps on FF and include it on my signature so you ladies can have a look. Since i charted i think 5 days worth already.


----------



## almosthere

Bump!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i finally did the chart on FF and got it in my signature. I have only been charting for a few days but this is how the chart looks so far.


----------



## almosthere

looks like you are in the tww!


----------



## mzswizz

Really?! Well i dont know if thats good or bad at this moment :haha: Hopefully, I get the ic opks in the mail today so i can see if it is positive today or not.


----------



## almosthere

when did you get your pos opks? I do not see them noted but If I recall correctly, you did test with opks...


----------



## mzswizz

thanks for reminding me i got to look at my journal to add them in. hold on.


----------



## almosthere

oh yes, looks like you def. od! woohoo!


----------



## mzswizz

yay well atleast i o'd. But what should ov day be?


----------



## mzswizz

Ok from looking at the chart..i think it is possible that i o'd on feb. 25th just from looking at the .6 increase (never had a rise that big before). If that is the case then im in with a great chance because we dtd 3 times on the 22nd :blush: and then dtd on the 24th and 25th :happydance: So its perfect timing :thumbup: And if that is what happened...i will be 5dpo today which means AF is due on March 10th which is 9 days.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## almosthere

i would guess you od on your cd26-glad you dtd around then, GL with your tww!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

And how about i looked up edd based on ov day and they said my edd would be nov. 17th :shock: Thats the day after my edd for my 1st pregnancy that ended in m/c....omg i hope this is it for us :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks almost!!! So where are you in your tww?


----------



## almosthere

how exciting would that be! FX for you!

And I am assuming I od after my pos opk, so o day would be cd14 for me which is sooo early. SO I am either 8 or 9dpo today and wanting to test ughh must fight the urge!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I only have one ic left so im just waiting until atleast the 7th because i will be 11dpo by then.


----------



## snowangel187

Well dd is registered, so that's a big stress relief. I was worried I wouldn't get her in to the private school I wanted.. Heck it's only preschool :haha: but it is what it is.. 

I've been feeling really nauseous and had a very light af so I took a hpt & also did an opk today. Both negative, but the opk was half the shade of the test line which is good for only cd8 usually they are totally blank!! I fly out early on cd16 (which is usually when I get my positive opk.. :dohh: ) So i think I'm going to buy preseed to help the swimmers as much as possible in the days before I leave!! Soo I think a super late night cd15 bd session is in order.. :rofl: 

I agree mzswizz I think you're in tww for sure now!! Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Yay for your dd snowangel!! And maybe you are going to ov sooner than expected :thumbup: Im excited to be in the tww now!!! Finally i got here :haha:

AFM, i have been getting on and off cramping all day today :shrug:


----------



## almosthere

okay ladies-I caved and a BFN 8 or 9dpo today, sad, but trying to stay hopeful...one positive thing about this month is if no BFP (I HOPE I GET MY TWO LINES THOUGH OF COURSE!) then I will go in for cd3 tests and its my college spring break (last one ever, woohoo!) so I will be able to have more availability to go in. Hoping if this cycle doesnt work for dh and i, that cycle 7 will...wow cycle 7...booo =(


----------



## mzswizz

you're still early so you still are in with a chance..if not then lucky number 7


----------



## almosthere

i hope you are right! march is my last chance to make a 2012 baby!


----------



## mzswizz

im hoping i get pregnant this year tbh. Im REALLY hoping that after all this crazy cycle that i end up with a bfp. Dating from my lmp..my edd would be october 18th butttt once they do a dating scan i know they are going to say november 18th seeing that i bleed super long and most likely i o'd 5 days ago. I want it this month because it would be like a gift from our beanie angel to us. Since our beanie couldnt be with us...he/she delivered another. I pray to God thats going to happen but all i can do is wait.


----------



## pichi

hey- looking at your chart it's hard to tell because you don't have any temps before ovulation to compare with.


----------



## snowangel187

I really want a baby born this year too, and I don't think I will try next cycle because my due date would be Christmas and as I've said before as baaaaddddd as I want a baby I don't want the baby to have to share with a holiday..

On a side note, if you guys don't mind could u say a quick prayer for one of my school friends she lost her baby lastnight she was 21 weeks along.. :cry:


----------



## mzswizz

pichi-Yeah i kind of figured seeing that i didnt temp since the beginning.

snowangel-She will be in my prayers. Wow at 21 weeks...that's heartbreaking. A woman on a thread I'm on was pregnant and she was going in for her gender scan just to find out that she lost the baby. You would think that once you are in the "clear zone" that you are okay. But thats not the case. I feel for her.

AFM, im currently on cd51/6dpo today. My temp today was 99.2F so it was a rise by .4 :happydance: Hopefully it was an implantation dip but we wont know until i test :thumbup: DH and I didnt bd last night. DH was very tired so i let him sleep. He needs his rest since he worked pretty much 12+ hr shift from mon-today. So i let him get his rest. Im feeling refreshed this morning. I have to work today unfortunately boooo. I have to get there early and im going to be the last to leave booooo grrrr :growlmad: :haha: I have started taking the prenatals and i must say they are pretty darn good. They are small so easy to swallow and they dont taste bad at all. And all i take is one a day. Plus, i got 240 for only $8 now thats a deal :thumbup: My bbs and everything still hurt but i put on a bigger bra so now im comfortable. No cramping too. Dont know what yesterday's cramping was all about. Well i added today's temp on my chart so you ladies can check it out if you want too. It's pretty crazy if i do get a bfp this time around because for 1) i got pregnant in february the first time, 2) i found out in march, 3) i had a whacky cycle before i fell pregnant and 4) my edd was nov. 16th and seeing that i o'd late..my edd would be nov. 17th.....weird huh :blush: So now its all a waiting game....:coffee:


----------



## almosthere

your friend is in my prayers pichi!

mizswizz I am really hoping this cycle works for you!

afm, not going to test again until tomorrow or sunday all depends how long I can hold out! I work soon this morning, so that should keep me distracted and busy. I wish I never tested yesterday b.c that BFN makes me feel 99% out...bummerr


----------



## mzswizz

almost-Thanks..really hoping this is it for you also :thumbup: And dont worry about the bfn...you are still early. I have heard of alot of women not getting their actual bfp until 12dpo or later so dont let the bfns get you down :hugs: I too have work today so it shall tkae my mind off the tww. Oh and btw, its snowangel's friend..you put pichi :blush:


----------



## snowangel187

Yea they actually went in a couple weeks ago and found out the baby y was a girl, but then they also found fluid in the baby, they tested and it was some sort of infection and new then survival was low. They did a blood transfusion and then some sort of surgery that had seemed successful and they upped the survival rate to 80%, but then the baby passed.. :(


----------



## almosthere

oh, oopsie, thanks miszwizz!

i just woke up can you tell? lol sorry snowangel and pichi, it is meant for snowangels friend! 

And I know it is early for me yesterday as I was either only 8 or 9dpo...I wanted so bad not to test until a missed period this cycle but bnb makes me want to when I read certain threads, this site is dangerous! makes me spend more on ic's i swear! haha


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-Aww that is sooo sad :hugs: Hopefully once they get the strength to try again...they will have their rainbow baby :hugs:

almost-I know what you mean. I woke up not too long ago myself :haha: And yes totally. I know i have read through the pregnancy tests forum and when i see women getting bfps as early as 9dpo....i want to go poas and see if the same happens for me :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, now im having cramping again.


----------



## almosthere

is cramping a good sign or bad sign for you?

I just dtd with dh this am and sadly had spotting at my cd9/10 today-I usually spot mid cycle after dtd as early as 3 or 4 dpo so I guess I should be happy. also, the spotting was more dry and looked like old blood rather than the lots of pink I usually get, so trying to be hopeful and think it could possibly be implantation going on, but will just have to wait and see if af arrives.


----------



## mzswizz

Well i say good because it isnt my normal AF cramps. And implantation can occur anywhere between 6-12 dpo :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

i had an implantation dip at 5dpo with Pixie :)


----------



## mzswizz

Hope thats what im experiencing. I been on and off crampy all day today


----------



## mzswizz

ok ladies update..i took an opk and i have definately o'd :happydance: 

Here's the pic...


Also, when i went to the bathroom..i had loads of creamy discharge. BUTTTTT, it looked like it was pinkish discharge :shrug: I have been crampy today also so who knows whats going on. Will try and take my temp tomorrow morning (dh is off :haha: ) but will not do an opk because its going to be a busy day tomorrow. And now the cramps are back again. Hoping this means bfp. I am home finally so yay. DH and I are off tomorrow so if i dont update on here tomorrow...I will do it for sure on Sunday.


----------



## almosthere

yay miszwizz!

AFM most likely out, spotted after sex yesterday morning, although not late last night....

and then took another pregnancy test, clear bfn...about 10/11dpo today do not feel pregnant...


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd2 today. Yes AF came with vengeance. I had terrible cramps and bleeding heavily. So that means digi opks here i come yay :happydance: Also, im taking the prenatals too. So let's see what happens. Im not disappointed this time just happy i can start over fresh. Seems like now my AFs are going back to when i was younger with bad cramps and thats good because hopefully it means back to a normal 28 day cycle. Wish me luck for future cycles.


----------



## snowangel187

Well mzswizz the ONLY good thing about that is I'm CD10 so we're only 8 days apart so we can get our BFP's together!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: My cm kind of caught me off guard this morning it looked like it was starting to become ewcm which makes me very hopeful that I will ov early.. like I said it's only cd10 So here's hoping it happens before next weekend!! ;)


----------



## CarliCareBear

cheers to a new cycle ladies. this month could be yours. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

ah, good luck with ov. ladies! sounds like some are going to ov soon. afm pretty sure i will be right behind you with the new cycle unfortunately...really, when is it going to be our turns!! ugh..


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel and almost-FXed that we all are bump buddies this cycle. What are you doing different this time around? Once AF stops..ima temp, use digi opks and take the prenatals.


----------



## snowangel187

I think I might get preseed, other then that I'm not going to bother doing opk's or temping, because I'm headed out of town so I can only do it when we do it.. :haha: hoping it'll be enough though..


----------



## mzswizz

fxed for you


----------



## almosthere

I want to temp but I wake up so much earlier mon tues wed compared to all other days that I feel it may not be accurate.... But I am going tostart taking prenatals again and keep using preseed


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies. Im coming on here to inform you that I will be taking a break this cycle on BnB. Next AF is due on April 6th so will come on to let you ladies know how the cycle went. Im not going to use digi opks this cycle im just going to temp so if you want to keep up with the cycle..you can check out my chart in my signature. I think a little break is just what i need.


----------



## almosthere

great idea, you will be missed and your results will be what im looking forward too, best of luck!!!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks almost fxed for us


----------



## snowangel187

I will be traveling for 10 days so I prob won't be on much but will check in when I can.. I'll be thinking of y'all.. :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

just coming on here to let you know this cycle's plan. DH and I both agreed on this plan so i am happy for that. Well we are going to dtd every day until next AF due date. I am also going to temp vaginally. DH and I both agreed to that. He says..its going to kill 2 birds with 1 stone...seeing that the temp will say for sure we o'd and dtd every day is covering all our bases :thumbup: I do have around 5 or 6 opks left so will use those around the time of ov but not using digis this time around. Soooo i got my FF mobile app, my cycle tracker app (which is just like ff but is more in depth), my thermometer, my prenatals and our commitment to dtd every day. So let's see if this cycle is successful. We have 32 days left in my cycle so let's make a baby :haha:


----------



## almosthere

good luck! AFM AF spotting started today so looks like I will be going in for my cd3 tests no later than friday and should get results somewhere between Monday and Wednesday!


----------



## mzswizz

aw boo for AF. well atleast you will get some answers. We will get our bfps soon!!


----------



## pichi

i think i might have got a faint line on an IC O___O i'm only 8dpo though so it may just be an evil EVAP. just needed to pee on something :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

do you have a pic of it?


----------



## pichi

i have one on my phone but it's not very good :S


----------



## mzswizz

if the line came up within the time frame then i say its the start of your bfp. Women can implant as early as 5dpo so its possible to get a faint line at 8dpo.


----------



## pichi

it came up in the time limit yeah. it's very faint though


----------



## mzswizz

i say its the start of your bfp. cant wait for your next test. when will you be testing?


----------



## pichi

erm- i might test either tomorrow or Wednesday... i don't want to get my hopes up :( i have some symptoms though. like a pins and needles feeling around my left ovary... bubbly tum, mild cramps and increased heaviness... as well as watery CM and my cervix is tightly closed...


----------



## mzswizz

its going to be a bfp


----------



## almosthere

yay so happy if its ur bfp!!! afm i am counting today as cd1, spotting increased and is now enough where I need to wear a thin liner, tests wed/thursday!


----------



## snowangel187

Yay pichi. Can't wait for an update, :flower:


----------



## pichi

sorry girls - forgot to post. i got a bfp on 9dpo on a superdrug test although i seen a hint of a line 8dpo :) just need to get past 4+5


----------



## mzswizz

congrats pichi


----------



## DaisyAnne

yay! congrats, Pichi! :) That is so exciting!


----------



## DaisyAnne

AFM, my boobs haven't stopped hurting since Ov, which is what happened when I had my chem preg. Now they hurt soo badly, to sum it up with one example- the other day I rolled over and just my boobs rubbing against the bed felt like rubbing my nipples on asphalt...it hurt so badly!
I also have had the stomach flu for a few days now...except now I wonder if it's more hormonal than a virus. I haven't thrown up yet, and eating helps even if it doesn't take all the nausea away. I have been keeping crackers by my bed so when I wake up sick in the middle of the night I can eat those to help. It's not like gas kind of sick, it's like brush-my-teeth-and-want-to-puke kind of sick.

But, AF isn't due for a couple more days, so I'm somewhat skeptical that I could be feeling this strong of preg symptoms this early? I feel more and more like I am pregnant this month, because everything is so different from normal PMS, but then again it could just be PMS on steroids + a stomach bug.

Thank you for listening to my mini rant! I'm trying not to speculate with my fam and friends, bc I sound crazy if I say that and then am totally wrong!


----------



## almosthere

symptoms sound promising, and yes you can start experiencing these symptoms as early as two days before AF, even a week before! 

afm on cd9 and not much DTD so gotta get some of that going on if we want a baby! haha-we have been so stressed and busy-I can tell it is going to be a hard next 2-3 cycles...


----------



## mzswizz

daisy-sounds promising for you. and its not early for you to feel those symptoms :thumbup:

almost-im on cd12 and if you look at my chart..we have been pretty busy :blush: You better get busy woman!!! :haha:


----------



## almosthere

haha we dtd a couple nights ago(cd9)-we are trying the every other day approach so tonight is the night! hahaha. I am on cd11 today and can't wait to bd. I OD very close to cd 14, maybe even before that, so really want to dtd everyday starting now but don't want to stress out dh..


----------



## DaisyAnne

ladies, big news, I got my BFP this morning!! :) I am a few days late for my period, and finally decided to take a test...but I basically have been so sick and boobs have hurt so much that I pretty much already knew. All of that stuff started about a week before my missed period. Now I have to figure out what to do now....oh my!


----------



## mzswizz

congrats Daisy. Do you have any pics? Now its time for you to call your doc to schedule an appt :happydance:

AFM, i o'd yesterday so now the tww begins. I am officially 1dpo today yay :happydance:


----------



## CarliCareBear

congrats daisy!! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyAnne

Yay! Here's my BFP picture :happydance: It was this dark as soon as my pee hit the stick! We have already told our immediate families, since it is near impossible to hide my morning sickness! (This is a dollar tree test)
 



Attached Files:







positive_preg_test.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mzswizz

Carli-How are you?

Daisy-Lovely lines!! That line is VERY dark. Stick beanie stick!!!

AFM, im 2dpo today and since last night...I was getting loads of creamy cm. Even dh noticed :shock: We went to take a shower and while i was waiting for him, the cm started leaking out and i didnt really noticed and he's like umm you are leaking cm all over your leg and im like :saywhat: So yes there was cm on my leg :dohh: Dont know why im getting loads of it. And I havent been cramping in awhile but around ov time and now, I have been cramping on and off. Hoping thats a good sign because usually when its around ov time..I barely get cramps so maybe i experienced a strong ov...im hoping so :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

EEKK CONGRATS DAISY!! How long had you been trying??

and ooomgsh i had the leaky cm on my leg too!! like watery-for a second I though I dripped pee but it was cm-this was around what i think was my o time/gearing up for o time. I don't notice the whole EWCM ever, its more like super wet and watery for me...hmmm


----------



## mzswizz

same here i only get ewcm when i have an orgasm :blush: So im pretty sure i o'd. The thing is im STILL having alot of creamy/watery cm. Hope its a good sign.


----------



## almosthere

i hope so too! and same, i do notice it the, or so i think its what it is lol 

i checked my cm today and its very watery still


----------



## mzswizz

my cm is being all over the place. it is watery/creamy when its leaking out but sticky when it goes on the underwear :shrug: It feels like im peeing on myself every time I stand up.


----------



## DaisyAnne

Thanks, guys!
Almosthere, we'd been trying for maybe 6 months. This month, I thought we were out because we were both sick at different times, so I didn't even worry about it. But I guess God had a different plan! and I could NOT have picked better timing- so many women in my life are pregnant- my best friend is almost 4 months, my sister-in-law (who I am also really close with) is about 5 weeks ahead of me, and my other sister-in-law (from the other side of my family) just told me today she's preggo, and I'm about 4 weeks behind her! I'm just praying the babies are all healthy and no complications!!


----------



## CarliCareBear

it's always the month you don't worry about it! that's awesome that the timing is so close! congrats and hope you have a h&h 9 mo. it took us a little over 6 months too.

mzswiss- i am doing okay, thanks for asking. dying to get to the halfway mark as my complications have made it really difficult and the finish line cannot come soon enough! i just can't wait to get it over with and hold my baby! 
i am excited though- i got my ultrasound moved a few days up to march 28th at 9am. i am freaking dying to see my LO and find out the sex!!! i think it's a girl, but we'll see! hope you're holding up, i think the cm is a good sign of fertility!


----------



## almosthere

6 months, wow close to me, i am on my 7th month of trying now hoping this is it!!!!! eekk

and thanks for sharing, your story gives me hope that it will happen for me and hopefully soon!


----------



## mzswizz

Carli-cant wait to find out what you're having.

AFM, im on cd19 today and its official...i didnt ov yet. Which is a good thing because now dh and i can dtd more and really be in the running. My temp dropped again today. I think i am going to ov tomorrow. Im thinking my temp is going to drop again tomorrow too. The reason why i think im going to ov tomorrow is because im getting pains in my right ovary so im assuming im going to ov from the right ovary this time. Dh and i dtd this morning too so :happydance: it will be perfect timing. From the app on my phone, it says i am going to ov tomorrow so let's see if its right. :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

hope you ov tomorrow mizswizz-i am not opking (as you all know), but I bet we will have very similar testing dates! when do you think you will be testing mizswizz? I am thinking first week in April.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks almost :hugs: I will most likely test around april 1st or 2nd.


----------



## almosthere

eeek same or if can wait til af shows.

spotting after dtd tn sad I am still spotting and of course this confirms I'm in my tww about 3 or 2 dpo seeing as I only spot after dtd in my twws so I guess a mix of bad and good news.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd21 today and my temp is stabilize and is dropping. So it seems my body is gearing up for ov. Atleast now with temping...I can see that I am going to ov later in my cycle and can adjust my AF due date so i know exactly when its going to come :thumbup: DH and I have been dtd so we can cover our bases. Also, the job interview went great yesterday :happydance: Now, I have a job interview today for another full time job @ 9:45am :thumbup: and then its come home and change then go to work for me. So its been a pretty busy week this week. Before, i was getting impatient about o'ing but now im just relaxing and just keeping busy and then temp in the morning. Everything happens for a reason I say. I think its better to get delayed and we cover our bases then to be early and we get a 50/50 chance. So we shall see if i ov this week. But from the looks of it..my body is slowly but surely getting there.


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies I'm back!! It's been a few weeks, I spent the three days before leaving town in the hospital so pretty sure I'm not in the running at all this cycle, since I was out of town without dh on my fertile days and he wouldn't bring me a donation at the hospital :rofl: anyways we have been back for a couple days. But me & dd are sick.. knock on wood the the throwing up is done. We've just made it 24 hrs without dd getting sick.. first day in the last week!! Once everything settles and dd is better I will be back full time.. ;). Today is cd29 but hoping it turns into cd1,, I hope my hospital stay and vacay didn't delay me too much.. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyAnne

oh yuck, snowangel :( I'm so sorry you all are so sick!!! Get better soon :)


----------



## almosthere

WSS!


----------



## mzswizz

get better soon snowangel! and hope AF shows on time so you can get busy next cycle :haha:


----------



## miss_elle

wow congrats pichi and daisy! :D so happy for you guys


----------



## mzswizz

how are you miss_elle?

AFM, starting to get this terrible pain in my right ovary. Ov maybe?


----------



## almosthere

eeek hope it is ov for you!

afm not sure if i am just making this up haha but my breasts feel bigger and heavier especially underneath them-like something is weighing them down but dh doesnt think they look bigger =( so maybe its just me touching them too much and making myself beleive they are getting fuller hahaha


----------



## mzswizz

well you never know. they can feel heavier before enlarging :thumbup:

AFM, im on cd22 today. My temp rose only by .19 so its now at 97.74. Yesterday it was at 97.56. Its still low though. Hopefully I will be o'ing soon. And im getting the watery cm every day now. Even when DH and I dtd..you can hear it :blush: Never had THAT MUCH cm before. Its like im a running faucet or a full glass of water :haha: I guess its going to be late ovulation for me this cycle. Atleast now I know what's going on. If i would've o'd on cd16, i would've been 6dpo today but seeing that my temps arent higher than the pre-o temps, then its safe to say i didnt ov yet. Patience is a virtue I say. So now I just have to see what's going on. Hopefully with dtd and the super watery and abundant cm...it will be the perfect environment for conception and a sticky beanie.


----------



## almosthere

haha i had that too the wetness sounds while dtd a few nights ago, i cant stand that!!


----------



## mzswizz

it really is very distracting :rofl: From looking at the chart..it looks like i o'd cd16 but since the temps dropped...it made it kind of hard. I hope i ov this cycle. Because from the looks of it...it doesnt look like im going to ov any time soon :nope:


----------



## snowangel187

Looking at ur chart cd 21 looks promising for ov day, just one more temp tomorrow I think it'll confirm it.. :hugs: 

Afm cd31 still no sign of af and I'm still all stuffed up.. hate that I can't breathe, but happy the vomiting in the house has stopped..


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-Im thinking i o'd on cd21 which is perfect because we bd around that whole time :happydance: So tomorrow should confirm it. Excited. And glad that the vomiting has stopped in your house. Having the whole house sick can be a whirlwind of a day.

AFM, im on cd23 today. Geez time is really flying because the last time I remember updating is when I was on cd19 :haha: I guess work, interviews, dtd and family time have been keeping me occupied which is good. DH and I dtd yesterday AND this morning :blush: Just being a little spontaneous. So today Im going to be in Miami. I have to get our taxes done and while im down there...im going to visit friends and family. I don't go back to work until Wednesday sooo i will be keeping myself very busy :thumbup: Oh and by the way ladies..have a look at my chart :winkwink: Seems like i might get my crosshairs tomorrow. What do you ladies think?


----------



## DaisyAnne

almosthere- my sore boobs was the first thing that clued me in even before the morning sickness hit me...they certainly started to swell early for me- they never stop hurting after ovulation, just increased in soreness and swelling over time...for me it was just different than normal

snowangel- oh, so glad your vomiting has stopped! yikes!

FX, mzswizz!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks daisy. Hows the pregnancy? Cant believe you will be 6 weeks in a few days already!


----------



## pichi

i've had no symptoms other than feeling queasy


----------



## mzswizz

pichi-cant believe you will be 6 weeks tomorrow!! how does it feel?


----------



## almosthere

yay queasiness always sounds promising! tested at 6dpo and today, 7dpo. yesterday there was an extremely faint line then today NOTHING! booo...breasts are not sore but definately feeling fuller and heavier and i am not the only one who noticed this! cramps last night and today in lower mid abdomen and when i wiped today-pink! ib? sure do hope so! 

glad to hear everyone else is doing well and not caving in and testing super early like i have haha


----------



## mzswizz

since you're 7dpo...its most definately possible to be ib almost! fxed for you.


----------



## almosthere

thanks same to you! and i just peed again and def spotting more so than last time and af not due for at least another 6 days, never had this happen, eeek!!!


----------



## mzswizz

as long as it doesnt turn into normal af then you are in for a bfp :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Well an update for me is....i added today's temp on the countdowntopregnancy bbt chart annndddd i have a coverline :happydance: Before i added today's temp..i didnt have a coverline so atleast we are getting somewhere :thumbup: Im excited to see what happens this cycle.


----------



## pichi

I just feel normal lol. As for your chart I think you ov'd yest :)


----------



## mzswizz

really? i thought it was the 22nd. so i guess i got to wait an extra day.


----------



## snowangel187

put some fake temps in for the next couple days and see what it gives ya.. :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyAnne

It's funny how different women can feel totally different with their pregnancies. My two sisters-in-law, who are a month ahead of me, have basically zero symptoms, and only sporadically. But apparently I am not that way! :shrug:haha. I've read sites that say you can't feel anything before your missed period :haha: but some women can, and I now know that to be true!
-First, my boobs were sore earlier than normal, and it was different
-Then, I had full on all-day nausea hit me along with SEVERE food aversions one week before my period was due. 
-Also, my stomach is very sensitive, I can't wear any of my jeans- the pressure is too much

I am so limited in what I can eat, even when I feel ok- and even water upsets my stomach. :sick: I have a doctor appointment Monday, so I'm hoping she can help me find ways to drink water- I just drink gingerale most of the time! 
Apparently, my mom was the same way- she thought she had a stomach bug even before her period was missed.
I am just praying to make it safely through the first trimester, if that is in God's plan!


----------



## almosthere

daisyanne i hope you can resolve the water issue! sounds like you have lots of symptoms so early on!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, IM CD24 and im o'ing today because i have a MASSIVE temp dip. So lets see what the next 3 temps look like.


----------



## DaisyAnne

My first doctor appointment is today...I'm a little nervous (and excited, too)! It's just a proof of pregnancy, though, not a prenatal appointment yet. So they're just drawing some blood and chatting with me.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i remember doing that. GL today Daisy!

AFM, im on cd25 today and my temp increased only by .29 I dont know if thats good or bad. But atleast it rose. So now i got to wait and see how the next 2 days look. Im just ready to ovulate. Im already having late ovulation. Im hoping i ovulate this month. But we shall see. DH and I dtd this morning just being spontaneous. So its all a waiting game.....again.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i was playing with temps for the next two days and if my temp goes up to 97.95 and up for the next two days...then my crosshairs will be on yesterday which i thought would happen. So for now..i am 1dpo yay :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

woohoo tww!

gl with your apt. daisy, I am sure it will be great reassurance to get confirmed blood results!

afm approx 9dpo and still convinced I am pregnant...just waiting for af to NOT show which would supposed to be arriving, the earliest, saturday...and seeing as I am almost positive I ovd on st. patricks day or the day after that, I will be due Sunday the latest because that would give me a full 14 day LP! =)


----------



## almosthere

oops, Monday the latest if I ovulated on the 18th, or if I OD on the 17th, Sunday the latest...wow-can't waitttt!!!


----------



## mzswizz

cant wait for your results almost!

AFM, im pretty sure i o'd yesterday just seeing that MASSIVE temp drop just makes me believe so. Also as long as my temps are 97.91 and higher for the next two days..then I will finally get my crosshairs. So hoping for the best.


----------



## CarliCareBear

:dust: 


hope you guys are doing good and are catching those eggys! 

daisy, maybe i can help. when it comes to being morning sick i'm a bit of an expert and have also had an insanely hard time my whole pregnancy choking down water. your best bet is a choose a type of drink that has some sugar so your stomach can bind to it, like gatorade. also it's a good idea to be chewing on tons of ice chips and lots of popsicles. i'm sure your doctor will tell you something similar! hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mzswizz

Currently, Im on cd26. And I am confident im 2dpo today. My temp this morning was 97.98 yay :happydance: Now I just need tomorrow's temp to be above 97.91 and I will get my crosshairs :happydance: I go back to work tomorrow and I get off around 2:15pm which is great because I don't enjoy staying there until closing. I totally forgot to say that DH bought a new car like two weeks ago :dohh: We love it...Well because it was the car I always wanted (2007 Scion TC). It's perfect. But now my car needs to get fixed :dohh: It is not driving correctly and is making some disturbing sounds so I have to get that done asap so my car doesn't give out on me. Well, for the past few days..I have been having a small amount creamy cm soo im pretty i o'd because it looks like soon..it will be the dry spell compared to the large amount of watery cm i was getting in the previous days before ov. Well atleast now I know when I o'd this cycle. So now its time for a countdown. I will be testing on April 6th which I will be 12dpo by then. I will test with the ic because I only have the cb digis and dont want to use those until I know for sure. So 10 more days before testing yay. This time around..Im going to actually wait the 10 days :haha: Hoping to get a positive this cycle. I've been trying sooo hard. God please bless us with our own LO [-o&lt;


----------



## snowangel187

Af showed today. DH had surgery yesterday and is not having an easy recovery.. Let's fast forward til ov time please?? OHH and I'm having a crap ton of pain in my face, dr tomorrow for a follow up to my er visit and also to see if i'm having allergy problems or a sinus infection or what is up??


----------



## mzswizz

boo for AF. and gl with this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

Thanks mzswizz.. :hugs: If I get a bfp this cycle it would put me due Jan1st.. So only if I'm early would I get a 2012 baby.. =/


----------



## almosthere

gl with your new cycle! january seems like a less hectic month hiliday wize if you celebrate christmas! this cycle my dd would be dec 8th/10th area, so new born during christmas, but hey, ill take what i can get!!! haha


----------



## DaisyAnne

Carli- thanks! I got some anti-nausea medicine which has helped a whole lot! 

Almosthere- FX! hope this is the month :) you too, Mzswizz and Snowangel- and hope your DH recovers quickly 

AFM, I got my blood results back today- all my numbers look good, maybe even slightly high for 5 weeks (technically 6 weeks tomorrow). They told me when I went in yesterday to schedule my ultrasound for 2 weeks from now, but today when they gave me my results, they asked me to come in tomorrow for an ultrasound- they said my numbers are high enough now. Sooo, I'm slightly confused? excited? concerned? not really sure what to think...she also said she just wants to be certain there's not blood clots or anything since I've had some cramping-- I also suspect that they may think I'm a little further along than they thought?


----------



## snowangel187

Maybe there's two??? :shock:


----------



## almosthere

oooo, twins!! haha....afm BFN at 10 dpo stinkky poooo so mad! lol


----------



## mzswizz

Daisy-Im with everyone...maybe you're having twins. Welll cant wait for your update :thumbup:

Snowangel-How are you?

Almost-Boo for the bfn. What tests are you using btw? And 10dpo is still early. :thumbup:

AFM, I am 3dpo today and I got my crosshairs today :happydance: My temp rose to 98.26F this morning. So now im officially in the tww :happydance: DH and I dtd yesterday and was just having fun. Also, I got my car fixed :happydance: But the price made me want to :cry: We had to pay $1,184.00 :nope: Well atleast his mom was grateful enough to give us the money out of his child support account because we REALLY DIDNT want to use our credit card or go into the money we have saved up. So everything worked out perfectly :thumbup: I got into work at 12pm today and only work 4 1/2 hours today so atleast I dont have to deal with my boss very long :haha: Im feeling pretty good today and DH has faithfully been taking his vitamins every day without me telling him to :shock: Im very proud of him. He even made it known he was taking them every day. So i told him i've noticed and im proud of him :blush: So 9 more days left til testing already. Hoping this time around its a bfp :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyAnne

Yay, hoping it'll be a BFP, Mzswizz! Almosthere- there's still time! it's still early

I had my u/s today! We saw the sac, the yolk thing and the little baby just looked like a little dot :) We even saw/heard a heartbeat, but since the little bean is so small, it was hard for them to stay on the heartbeat long enough to get a good reading (I'm even surprised they could find one so early). My DH went with me :) it was so great, but they also found a cyst on my left ovary, so we'll have to keep that monitored (they think my doc felt that and that along with my cramps made her want me to get an u/s early). The doctor will call me with the results though in a couple days. 
Doesn't appear to be twins! haha

:)


----------



## mzswizz

yay for having a great u/s. Thanks im hoping for a bfp also. And as far as the heartbeat goes..my sister was almost 6 weeks and she was able to get the heartbeat. And that was a shock because i didnt even know it can happen that early. She was around 5 weeks and a few days along too. Cant wait for your results.


----------



## almosthere

eek good news that your your apt went well! Afm wanting it to be monday and iused dollar cheapies I bought online....red dye


----------



## almosthere

I think they were from pregnancy tests.com


----------



## mzswizz

oh ok. well yes its still early for you :thumbup:


----------



## CarliCareBear

daisy, it's great that you saw the sac. don't even worry about the heartbeat! sometimes it can take a long time to get strong enough. it sounds like your LO's is already really strong for how old they are!

mswizz and almost, hope this is your month!!!

i got my ultrasound today! you guys can find the pictures here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/930653-20w-5d-scan-its.html
i was right. it's a :pink:!


----------



## mzswizz

congrats on your baby girl. she looks adorable :blush: Do you have a name picked out?


----------



## DaisyAnne

yay!! Congrats Carli! :dance:


----------



## almosthere

yay congrats!!!!


----------



## CarliCareBear

aw thank you guys! i am having a hard time with names! it seems like such a huge decision... i am thinking of naming her august, but am not sure if that's too strange for a girl? what do you guys think? do you have any names for a girl you really like (that you don't want to use of course!)?

i am also thinking of caroline as a middle name or something as it's my full name, my grandmothers name and my husbands grandmothers name!


----------



## DaisyAnne

August Caroline is beautiful! (I love the name Caroline for a fn, but cannot convince my DH- so it is a front runner as a middle name for us, too!)

Also Grace, Summer, Violet, Autumn, Jasmine, Iris- those are just other "word" names that I like, since August is a "word" name also. Actually, that seems to be the style of name that my hubby and I tend to agree on.


----------



## snowangel187

Hey its crazy hectic here. Dh is having a horrible time recovering from surgery.,like for real it is not going well at all.. dd still has a cough and I went to dr today because I've had a ton of sinus pain/pressure that seemed to be lingering,, she also found fluid in my ear. So I got meds now hopefully everything will be in working order before ov time. Cd 2. Wish me luck!!


----------



## DaisyAnne

Oh, no, snowangel :( hope everyone gets better quickly, especially your DH...surgery can really take its toll on the body, and I always feel like recovering from it takes longer than the doctors make you think- I pray he really feels a lot better quickly!


----------



## mzswizz

Carli-I love August Caroline. Im with Daisy with Summer and Autumn. I love those names also. 

Daisy-I have a friend name Iris and a former friend name Jasmine. I know if we have a girl then she would have my dh's initials A.C. and if its a boy then he will have my initials P.C.

Snowangel-Oh no! Hope you all recover from surgery and sickness. FXed for you this cycle. Hoping it brings forth a bfp.


----------



## almosthere

I love the name caroline may or caroline mae! 

afm cd 25 today, should not get af, til tomorrow at the super earliest. TMI ALERT =( Last night I spotted BIG TIME after dtd-like instead of the light pink it usually is, it was more dark dark pink, basically red. This makes me very sure I have af on the way soon-although checked my cm this am and no pink or red-just wet and kind of orangy tint. Guessing no baby in my arms for 2012 =( Hope others have more luck than I do!


----------



## mzswizz

my fingers are still crossed for you almost!


----------



## almosthere

thanks! and mine are crossed for you too!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Im going to test next friday. I should be 12dpo by then.


----------



## DaisyAnne

Yay for testing soon! :)

I really hope my little guy sticks! I just scheduled my next u/s for 2 weeks from now- can't wait! They want to make sure the heartbeat is going up!


----------



## mzswizz

Cant wait for updates Daisy!

Afm, im 5dpo today and have my fallback temp. Dh and i are off today. Yesterday dh went to the doctor because he had pain in his arm and shoulder and he found out he hurt his tendon so he had to wear a sling yesterday and take it off today but put ice on it. He is doing better. Also i had an interview yesterday so hopefully i get any job that God bless me with.


----------



## almosthere

I hope little bean sticks for you too, daisy! 

and sorry to hear about the injury miswizz, does this set dh back with work?

as for my dh! haha-he is shadowing at the comcast office today in hope of gaining office experience and changing from cable guy to office man, lol. I hope he does well as I can tell he is really sick of working cold winters outside and going in peoples icky homes with bugs and stench and such-poor working conditions!

afm-feeling crampy like af is about to start if not today, then by tomorrow-if it started today it would be my first 25dc-I have only had the shortest, a 26dc...but keeping my fx that I will not be seeing af for a long 9 months!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes. Dh is a technician for at&t so he has to take 2 days off from work. He is talking to his manager as we speak in his office. Im outside in my car waiting for him because i drove him here. But i think he needs a little vacation from work because he does the same as your dh. Hopefully your dh can get the office position because my dh complains about the same thing.


----------



## almosthere

I know the pay is so amazing DH get's raises with Comcast very often-but I cannot be selfish and must let him take this new job if he gets offered it-even if it means getting a paycut. I will be finished with my BA degree in May, so looking for full time work now to start saving for future baby and house!!


----------



## DaisyAnne

oh my goodness, I had a terrible night! I woke up with horrible cramps, ended up throwing up and having diarrhea for a bit :( But the diarrhea cramps beforehand were the worst I've ever experienced! I was yelling my husband's name it was so bad..but it took him awhile to wake up, haha, I hope I never go into labor in the middle of the night!
It just turned out to be the vomit and diarrhea, but I'm not sure that I should call my doctor...it's all done now, and I think it's because of what I ate that my body violently rejected more than anything- I just hope I never have to go through that again!!!


----------



## snowangel187

Still a very slow recovery in my household, but dh has seemed to realize how important TTC is actually to me. So he's going to make more of an effort to be supportive.. still hoping we r all better by ov time. :)


----------



## mzswizz

Almost- i hope both our dhs get better jobs even if we have to take a little pay cut. Hopefully it wont be a major pay cut.

Daisy-oh no. Hope you are feeling better now.

Snow-hopefully all is well before ov and you're able to get your bfp!!!


----------



## almosthere

onto my 8th month of ttc....af arrived a day earlyyy


----------



## snowangel187

:hugs: almost-- sorry af showed, maybe me & u will get our bfps together since I'm cd3. We r close. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Almost-sorry af came for you! Fxed you get a bfp this cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

Well im 10dpo and today and the spotting hasnt increased at all and my temp rose :happydance: When i took my temp, i checked the thermometer to see if the pink was now darker but there was nothing but white cm on it. And all the hours before taking my temp..i wiped and it was nothing but white cm. I still have on the pad from last night and there is not one spot on the pad at all. The pink had came back AFTER i took my temp and im assuming its because the thermometer rubbed against my cervix or irritated something in there. Im feeling pretty optimistic about this. Hoping it really is IB. I will be testing on Friday so cant wait. And I will be observing to see if it turns into an early AF which im praying it doesnt. Also i am getting on and off mild cramping so hopign this is a good sign. Please God let it be a bfp [-o&lt;


----------



## mzswizz

update: spotting left after 2nd wipe when i used the bathroom after taking temp. I think i experienced IB last night :happydance:


----------



## pichi

good luck!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks pichi! and happy 7 weeks!


----------



## pichi

thanks. i had my early scan today :)


----------



## mzswizz

how was it?


----------



## mzswizz

ladies, have a question..ok the spotting is back is that normal?


----------



## snowangel187

Hey all, cd9 here I'm still not 100% and dr says dh has about 1 week left in recovery.. so hopefully he's up to Bd'ing lol. I got my ob appt set up for this Monday so the can check the cyst found on my ovary during my hospital stay.. I'm hoping I'll be close enough to ov that they'll tell me what's up with my egg(s). Anyways praying like crazy this is the month!! Happy Easter everyone incase I'm not back on before then.. I'm volunteering Fri-Sun at my church so busy busy. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

I never got IB, sorry :(

My scan was fine. Measuring a little ahead


----------



## juless

mzswizz said:


> ladies, have a question..ok the spotting is back is that normal?

Hello! Just wanted to share my recent experience. I started spotting brown a few days before AF was due. I was sure it was coming. I had 3 days of the spotting, only once having some dark red. It was always only when wiping (except for the red, there were a few drops in the toilet). Then it stopped and AF never came! I tested and it was positive! I'm hoping it was IB for you!


----------



## almosthere

GL mzswizz-i know spotting can be on and off for usually 1-2 days, but maybe even a third...GL! 

and congrats on the healthy scan pichi!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies. still spotting and temp dropped :cry:


----------



## mzswizz

i just randomly took my temp and it is 98.93. Is that good?


----------



## DaisyAnne

sorry :( I don't know anything about temps :-/


----------



## mzswizz

Im going to wait until the bleeding stops to test.


----------



## almosthere

that temp sounds great-nice and high-but everyone is different-if it is unusually high for you, then it is good, if it's not, then it is just normal! did your spotting stop?

cd8 for me today, started opking....af annoying as usual, 3 days of normal, 4th day crazy heavy, 5th day spotting, 6th it stopped, 7th i start spotting again!!! Hoping it is gone since it's already my cd8!


----------



## mzswizz

Bleeding still here. Its more of an on and off thing. Its increased a little when i took my temp this morning but the thermometer wasnt bloody. I am going to order progesterone cream as soon as i get home. Im thinking its a progesterone issue with me. Sorry i havent been on. We are helping the MIL. The bleeding still didnt fill a pad yet.


----------



## almosthere

hmm I feel I have a prog. issue as well. my cd 3 tests were good and cleared for any issues, but to check for actual progesterone levels to see if I have issues, shouldnt I have had a cd 21 test done also?! 

cd 8 for me and spotted after sex...ugh, when will this spotting end!!


----------



## mzswizz

yes you need one


----------



## pichi

Almost: the average time it takes a couple to concieve is 6-12.months so don't be too disheartened just yet :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

thanks pichi-i just want to get ahead of the game if there are any issues. As of right now, my obgyn will only do the cd3 tests which I have done already. I may go to my FS to ask her if she will do the cd21 tests if this cycle does not work, at that point, i would be on to my 9th try.

today is cd9 for me, took my second opk and it is slightly darker than yesterdays, but def. not getting a pos for at least another 3 or 4 days I would guess.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im going to wait until I get my next paycheck which is the 20th to schedule the doc appt. By the time i should be around ov time. And im going to tell the doc to prescribe me progesterone cream. But thats if she doesnt do it on her own. Also, im just waiting for af to turn into my normal af but it looks like its slowly getting there. Well actually its still light. Mostly comes when i wipe. So still waiting for it to be a proper flow. Its most likely a little heavier than spotting but i can still wear just a panty liner so i dont know whats going on.


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies Happy Easter!! I'm cd13 have my dr appt tomorrow hoping they'll say everything is ok. Having pain on the ovaries as we speak so I guess its best to have my appt while I'm having it.. ;) well ladies I'm exhausted and my appt is early.. I'll update when I get out. :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-Hope all went well at the doc appt today :thumbup:

AFM, its cd4 for me. Just so happens..my temp today is the same exact temp I had for ov day last cycle. When i reach cd8..im going to do a little experiment and add these temps to last cycle and see if it says I o'd on cd24. This is pretty much the boring phase until I hit cd8. Nothing much going on except im having my menses, cramping and moody but of course thats normal when AF is around. Im taking my prenatals daily and taking my temp daily. I didnt temp on cd2 because when i started the flow, i decided to just wait until the bleeding stopped but on the night of cd2, my dh told me i should just temp from the beginning so i can atleast have something to go by when i go to the doc..so i started taking my temp again yesterday. This morning I woke up to take my temp and dh wanted me to put the alarm on for 7 for him so i said i can do it and he said go take your temp :haha: It was pretty funny especially coming from MY dh since he thought temping at first wasnt going to help but after explaining everything and he finally listened..now he says do it then go to Dr. Steinberg (my ob/gyn..the best!) and we go from there. So im shocked that he is sooo willing and open now and lets me talk to him about this stuff and im happy because we are closer. :cloud9: Wow this is pretty long so im just going to wrap this up by saying..I have a long day ahead of me. Nothing but cleaning up and waiting for dh to come home from work. I go back to work on Wednesday. Well thats it for me.


----------



## snowangel187

Mzswizz. Do u temp before you move and get out of bed? 

Afm- cd14 hoping to Bd at least 2 of the next 5 days since I usually ov. Soo they only did a pap at the Ob appt but scheduled me for another ultrasound in about two weeks to compare with my last ultrasound.. dr offered me birth control pills,, I'm like dude no thanks...kinda defeats the purpose.. -_-


----------



## DaisyAnne

snowangel- do you have a cyst? is that why they did an u/s?

AFM, I had my second u/s today...and they put me at 7 weeks 6 days, so just one day off from originally...but that now means that my due date is on Thanksgiving day, which is what I was hoping would happen at some point! :D HB is 170, so that's good, I really feel like I can breathe a bit easier now that we have a good, strong heartbeat :) AND my cyst has already decreased a bit. I'm on :cloud9:


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-yes i do temp before i get out of bed.

daisy-exciting news. glad everything is well.

AFM, i've been pretty busy. My dh's aunt from England arrived yesterday and we have been spending time with her and my MIL. She brought goodies and outfits from England that I adore. I am on cd6 today and the bleeding is still going. My temps are still low which is a good thing also because I would expect them to be low. They are kind of in a leveled out range so that must be good. Nothing else to report today actually. Oh and dh and I dtd yesterday :blush: First time in awhile i must say.


----------



## snowangel187

Daisy- yes they found a cyst while I was in the hospital for something unrelated. It was small and they didn't seem too concerned, but it has been causing me quite a lot of pain. So they want to recheck it. 

Afm- cd16 today hoping for some action tonight. ;). If I didn't ov already it should happen before the end of the week...


----------



## CarliCareBear

mzswizz your dh sounds like he's really sweetening up about this baby making stuff, i think that's great. the more help the better! 

daisy i am so happy for you. what a nice strong heartbeat and it's awesome that the cyst is feeling better. as for you snowangel i hope you have the same results, being in pain is no fun. 

afm, i have had a really bad few weeks being in and out of the hospital. i had these crazy fainting episodes that landed me in the hospital- you can read about it here if you'd wish: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...fainting-episode-update-vasovagal-attack.html

unfortunately my hyperemesis has not let up whatsoever and seems to have regressed even in the past few weeks but i am still doing okay- i had to have my old PICC line pulled out and a new one placed in my left arm. 

unfortunately, they took a culture at my request and i tested positive for a blood infection. a serious consequence from having the PICC that will require heavy duty antibiotics. my doctor is trying to get me IV antibiotics so that i am not throwing up the pills constantly but even so antibiotics just tend to make me feel awful... 

i hope you all don't feel i'm complaining, i know how deeply you all long for a baby. i remember while TTCing, whenever i would hear about a horrible or complicated pregnancy thinking "i don't care, i would take on all the sickness in the world if i could just have a healthy baby". what a naive fool i was! if i had known what it would have been like i would have adopted... i am thankful that i've made it this far but this pregnancy has just been so hard for me and my family and i am worried about all the effect this malnutrition has had on her, so please just pray she is healthy and happy. Xx


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-FXed for you to catch that egg! And hopefully you can get something to remove the pain.

Carli-Oh no how awful! And we dont think you are complaining at all. Its nice to hear updates from you. Hopefully, the antibiotics wont make you feel awful and you are able to feel better. Really want you to be able to enjoy the pregnancy :hugs:

AFM, im cd7 today. Bleeding is still here so hopefully it stops today or tomorrow morning. Not really looking forward to having AF longer than she suppose to be here. Well, I put in my AF temps on my previous cycle chart and just what i expected..it said i had an anovulatory cycle. So let's see if this cycle will be another anovulatory cycle. Because if it is...that would explain a lot on why im not getting a bfp. I already printed out the previous cycle. I printed out 2 to show him if i would've had my AF temps in there, it would've stated i had an anovulatory cycle and since i started temping at cd8..it said i o'd but i started spotting at 9dpo and then it later turned into an actual flow. So hopefully that helps out. And then with this current chart, he would be able to figure out whats going on. Im glad I started temping because I am really learning a lot about my body. I go into work today but I get off at 6:15 thank goodness. Also, majority of the staff wants to leave and its all because of my snotty boss. I hope we all are blessed with better jobs soon. Tomorrow, we suppose to be going on a party cruise with MIL and aunt from England. Cant wait. Since i know i wont get a bfp this cycle because it seems like its going to be a repeat of last cycle, we are enjoying life before the babies come. We are already thinking of taking a cruise to the Bahamas once our passports arrive in the mail. Which should be next month :thumbup: Either Bahamas or go to England. DH has been but I have never been so it will be exciting for me. Well thats all the news I have for today.


----------



## snowangel187

I vote for a trip to England , its much easier and cheaper (for us) to do the Bahamas. So do England before baby arrives... ;)

Afm- cd 17.. dh actually started a conversation about baby names so I think we have decided on both a girls and a boys name,, but we're not sharing. ;). The boys name we have had picked for a while so its unlikely I'd change it, but we will see about the girls name. ;)


----------



## snowangel187

I vote for a trip to England , its much easier and cheaper (for us) to do the Bahamas. So do England before baby arrives... ;)

Afm- cd 17.. dh actually started a conversation about baby names so I think we have decided on both a girls and a boys name,, but we're not sharing. ;). The boys name we have had picked for a while so its unlikely I'd change it, but we will see about the girls name. ;)


----------



## pichi

now do you mean England or the UK? :p


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, so sad-no OV for me and it is already cd14!! hmm opks are looking pretty blah too...not dark at all-i usually have a nice progression so I can tell when i am getting close to O. 

sorry to hear pregnancy has been hard for some

and i totally understand how annoying for af to be longer than expected MW!


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-thats good that you two decided on baby names. And i want to visit England. But im thinking we will do both..slowly but surely.

pichi-England. But I want to visit UK and overseas itself.

almost-FXed you ov soon.


----------



## snowangel187

Almost- I have never ov'd before cd 14, I always have to wait til cd16-21.


----------



## almosthere

ya, i have ovulated as late as cd22! but i thought maybe my body regulated back to normal since bcps and finally was at a 14ovulation day. hoping it happens soon-have the weekend off from work so plenty of spare time to make it happen!! lol


----------



## snowangel187

Well that's good u have the weekend off.. good luck!! :flower:


----------



## pichi

my bfp cicle I didn't ov till cd25 :flower: so 14 is good :)


----------



## pebbie1

Hi ladies,
Can I join this topic?
I'm actually 3 days late for my period. My period pains started as normal on Monday but no bleeding or anything. I've done a few tests, the last one yesterday and got BFN's.
So this morning I had some sharp pains on the led side of my uterus and when I went to the toilet I had 2 spots of blood and that was it.
So..........I have had nothing since so do you think my period will still start or do you think I might have ov'ed later and that this was implantation bleeding?
It's so confusing! I've never done a chart or anything.....
Thanks
X


----------



## almosthere

of course you can join! and sounds promising, fx for you!

afm, cd 15 and still no OV! well since it is 1am here, basically cd 16 lol. Hoping to OV no later than Tuesday which would be cd 19..


----------



## mzswizz

pebbie-Welcome! Well it can go either way. If its AF, then it will start soon for sure. But if its IB then it wouldnt turn into a full flow. Hoping its IB for you. If it is IB then I would say to hold out testing for a few days so hcg can register in your system.

almost-FXed you ov so you can get busy in your spare time :haha:

AFM, today i am on cd9 and looks like AF is on her way out. Dont know why she lasted longer than 7 days. Im guessing its just one of those things that are unexplained. So today I have to work which is going to be hard because i am exhausted! DH and I didnt come home until 12am. So between that and all the bd we were doing, i am tired. Hopefully I can hold up long enough to make it to 5:45pm today at work. Hoping time just flies by. Also, dh and I found this great website that shows fertility foods for him and her. And dh wants us to go grocery shopping and buy foods that agree with the fertility list :thumbup: So no more junk food for us. We are really getting our bodies prepared for baby. We still want to go on a nice trip before a baby comes too. DH was already saying he wants to take a trip before I get pregnant because he wants us to be able to enjoy the vacation with no worries and he said knowing me i would complain about everything if im pregnant and we go on a trip :haha: Which isnt true...well i dont think it is :haha: Oh and one more thing. So i tinkered with last cycle and added AF temps but this time I discarded cd23's temp because it seemed abnormally high and once i did that..ff lowered my coverline and said that i DID ov on cd24 like i thought I did :happydance: Also, when i removed the AF temps and still left cd23 discarded, it still said the same thing so i did in fact ov and when it came time for AF my temps were dropping and was slowly reaching coverline and below it so im guessing thats good right? Wow this has turned into a long message so im just going to stop typing before more things pop into my head :haha:


----------



## DaisyAnne

Carli- oh no! I'm so sorry to hear it's been so rough!! How far along are you, now? I can't imagine having what you have and esp. for so long :( Being sick while pregnant is still being sick- and being sick for a reeeally looong time! I don't have anything near so bad as you, and I am done being sick! I can't imagine how you must be feeling!!!

Snowangel- oh I hope the cyst goes away on its own!

Pebbie- welcome :) the waiting game is SO hard when it's confusing like that! I don't know what to tell you- it could go either way, and that is so frustrating when that happens! sometimes you just wish your body would be more clear!!!


----------



## almosthere

I agree-bodies are so unpredictable sometimes with af being late/short/longer than usual. 

Mszswizz my last af was 8 days long on and off and is usually only 5 max!

afm opk is getting darker, finally, but still not pos. will be testing am and pm from now on to make sure I catch this surge!!! DH woke up super horny which was surprising, since we had sex so late last night, so getting lots in just to be safe early on! haha 

hope all our bumps are healthy and that all out ttcs are too-let's create our 2013 miracle baby ladiess!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

yes i am sooo ready for a 2013 baby. So its team conceive 2012!!!


----------



## almosthere

yess!!! no OV for me today...waiting game, so fun! haha


----------



## Zahraa179

my last proper period was on the 30th January and I haven't missed a period since I was about 14 and I had just started my period about 8 months before that. I had a miscarriage just before 2012 New years day and noticed that my period after the miscarriage was a week late which I had heard was normal to happen but I started taking Agnus Cactus (Vitex) supplement (herbal medicine that helps periods/hormones) just in case to help my periods get back to normal. A lot of women seem to take this particular herbal medicine when trying to conceive as it helps ovulation but it seems that it has done the complete opposite with me. I am seriously confused. I did have a little bleeding from the 7th March for about 3-4 days but it wasn't actual blood, it was brown fluid (old blood) with tons of clear and brown discharge which I found really odd as I have never had this before, I then had a tiny bit of spotting last friday (around my actual period time) but nothing, I've had the odd period cramps, no sore breasts which is also weird as I usually have sore breasts before I come on. I haven't seen any real period since January :S Please help :( I'm confused.


----------



## DaisyAnne

Zahraa- have you taken any pregnancy tests?
Is it possible that your body is still getting back on track after the m/c? I had a CP which is different, but everything was off the month after- and a miscarriage further along could really throw you off a little longer. It could be possible that your body didn't ovulate, so maybe that's why you only got brown blood- or it could just be really off, so the brown blood was your period, just a confusing one? I'm not sure I can really speak much to what it could be, but it's definitely something you can call your doctor about. It is late enough/confusing enough that it really could help out a lot talking to a doctor.

When our bodies do weird stuff to us, it just confuses the heck out of us...why do our bodies have to be so weird sometimes...


----------



## mzswizz

almost-im still waiting for af to end lol

AFM, well morning ladies. im cd10 and af is being mean because she is still here but im just spotting like. dh still thinks im pregnant because it only increases during sex or when i temp and then after that it goes back super light again. But i know im not.Its like my body is TRYING to still do AF but its really nothing left to use. Today is MIL birthday so we bought her a cake and dh is out getting it. I woke up this morning because i had a bad nightmare. Something about a white bear and its cub trying to attack me, an old man and a cop and i was calling dh because the bear was headed in his direction and he was driving so i had to warn him. Crazy dream I know. Im just ready for AF to get on out of here. Whenever that is because im not looking forward to another crazy 20 day bleeding cycle..so hoping that doesnt happen. My temp rose today. Dont know what that means. Maybe it means the bleeding is going to stop today or something :shrug: Any help with that?


----------



## almosthere

hope you get some answers soon zahraa.....

MW-I agree that maybe your AF will end since your temp is rising-as it is common to dip during af...FX!

afm took opk and is VERY close to pos although took past the time limit to darken up...hmm

anyhow-think i will get my positive tonight, or tomorrow night the latest, woohoo! sooooo close to my tww!


----------



## mzswizz

almost-yay cant wait for you to be in the tww. Im just ready to get rid of the spotting :haha: 

Zahraa-fxed you get answers soon.


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies,, how is everybody?

AFM I thought I had ovulated, but then got a pos opk on cd21 & 22, was able to bd yesterday cd22 and today cd23 and had my ultrasound to check on my cyst and the tech said it looked like I had ovulated.. Soo I guess now I'm in the 2ww.. Well I'll keep you updated. 

:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

yay. Atleast you are in the 2ww now. Im still waiting to ov :haha:

AFM, im on cd14 today and my temp is at 97.42. About the spotting......it has officially left the building :happydance: So 13 days of bleeding & spotting. How do i manage sometimes :wacko: Oh I forgot to tell you ladies that on cd12...i had terrible cramps and i bled heavy with clots for like 30 mins. My mom gave me tylenol and a heating pad and I laid down. After awhile it went back to light bleeding and the cramps subsided. So maybe dh and my theory was right and I do experience early m/c's when i experience long bleeds. This morning was another shocker. DH is surprising me daily now i see...and i like it :haha: Well this morning while he was getting ready for work...we started having a conversation like normally but this time HE brought up the whole ttc conversation not me :shock: Well this is how the conversation went.

DH: "So what do you want to do until you get fixed?"
Me: :shock: (figured out he meant what do I want to do trying wise until i go to the doctor and fix the issue :haha: )
DH: (waiting for response)
Me: "Nothing different" :haha:
DH: "Well, i know WE can get pregnant. I dont want to keep trying and you keep conceiving and you have to suffer another m/c." (aww :hugs: )
Me: "Well, I will call up and schedule an appt and we can work from there."
DH: "Well tell him the issue and then if he doesnt prescribe the progesterone...then you tell him what's the problem and have him prescribe it" (does he sound like me or what?! :haha: )
Me: "Ok babes will do."
DH: "Ok..dang it im running late for work love you" :rofl:

So as you see..from what Im use to until now..DH has completely changed. I think what changed him is he finally understands my cycles and listens to me but the major thing is...because i keep suffering from early m/c's and i need progesterone. Just like him..i dont want to go through it again sooo im glad we working on it and if we are right..then that means i have been getting pregnant with no problem like every other month or two months and since my progesterone is low...just havent been able to hold onto it. So we WILL get pregnant before 2012 ends. Thats our goal.


----------



## almosthere

aw, good to see he is being more understanding MW!! 

Snowangel-looks like we are tww buddies! I am about 2/3 dpo today!


----------



## mzswizz

almost-yes im happy about that. And now i got to catch up to you two ladies :haha:

AFM, well cd15 for me. My temps have been pretty stable. Which is good. Still having spotting. Dont know why so will let my doc know on Monday. Yesterday was nice. DH and I went out with my SIL and her two kids for her birthday. We had alot of fun. And just so happens, my snotty boss was there and I didnt even notice. I was telling my SIL about how terrible she was to me etc and then i only noticed her when she was leaving with her family and they were like 2 tables across from us. So hoping she didnt see nor hear me :blush: But all was well. Today im off so i get to relax finally. So we shall see how today goes.


----------



## snowangel187

I'm finally getting more support from dh here too.. I've been trying to get through to him that ovulation is a time sensitive thing!! Oh well I'm hoping it continues. 

I forgot to add that the ultrasound tech also said the cyst was gone. But that confuses me because I had the normal pain that I've been having.. so hoping dr has some sort of idea,, unless its possible to feel ovulation pains for a week a have no idea what is up, but I've got a follow up with the dr Monday,, so fingers crossed for answers. I think I will be testing May 1st too almost.. I pray this is our month...

Oh and one other thing, if I were to get a bfp. I think I might keep it a secret from the families until I get off the plane for a visit end of the summer.. not so sure dh can keep his mouth sealed!! Worth a shot??


----------



## almosthere

sounds like fun! i was thinking the same thing for DH's side of the family, as we may be visiting them whilst i am pregnant-what fun it would be to tell them with our belly's!!! I think I am 4dpo today, come on may 1st!! (although I think af is due may 2nd)


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-glad your dh is on board too. 

i dont know if i told you ladies but i have my doc appt on monday yay :thumbup:

AFM, today marks cd16 and also the spotting has officially left the building this time. I havent had any pink since last night and dh and i dtd last night and this morning and still no spotting :thumbup: So im happy. Also my temp went up to 97.51 so im assuming that the spotting is officially gone. While i was having spotting, it usually stayed in the 97.40s range the most. Well I work today but I get off early so im happy and then im off from sunday-tuesday :happydance: I got my doc appt in 2 days so im happy. DH and I even talked about what i should say and everything and when I should say what i think is the issue etc. He gave me some good tips i must say. I dont want to just say in the beginning that its a progesterone issue without letting the doc do all the necessary things to come to that conclusion. Sooo im going to just tell him whats been going on and get his opinion and THEN say well i think its this thats the issue. He probably is going to do bloodwork which I am okay with. As long as i get an answer. Also, if he doesnt prescribe the progesterone, im going to ask him can he prescribe it to me. But we shall see if he does it on his own. Cant believe im on cd16 already. If ov occurs around the same time as last cycle or earlier, then i may ov in 7-9 days :shock: Doesnt seem like its going to be coming around so fast. I guess because i have been busy with the spotting and family and work etc that i really didnt pay attention to what cd i am on even though I always type it in. Now i actually paid attention and my cycle is going by rather quickly. In 4 more days, I will be on cd20 already. Cant wait until Monday :thumbup:


----------



## snowangel187

almost, I think af is due on the 30th for me? Not sure tho.. 

I've been a little crampy today, am hoping that's a good sign... When I got pregnant with DD, I actually felt implantation.. I had extremely bad pain and had no idea what it was, but when I found out i was preggers I knew exactly what it was.. So now I kind of have myself convinced that if I feel it I'll know, and if I don't feel it I won't get a BFP.. (Even tho I know every pregnancy is different) 

Well I got a little girl that wants her toe nails painted for church tomorrow so off I go.... :)


----------



## almosthere

snowangel, i had HORRIBLE cramping in my stomach yesterday at approx 5/6 dpo but too early for implantation i think?? it lasted a good 2 hours, then came back again at midnight. Gingerale and food may have helped it, but then when it came back it was more on my bottom left side of my stomach. The best way to explain it TMI is the feeling of bad cramps when u have to poo, but i did not have to poo and they were so back it gave me sharp pains in my back/back ache =( I did have to take 600 motrin so that could have been the cause too...had implications with novacaine and my tongue (possible nerve damage =() Did not want to take the motrin or have the novacain, but would be so early on pregnancy wise that i am hoping it will not be too harmful....started back up on folic acid and prenatals just in case!!


----------



## mzswizz

fxed for the both of you!

AFM, im on cd17 and my temp is 97.64. Sooo my body is doing its own thing. I am spotting on and off. DH told me to take a test to rule out pregnancy so i did and it was negative of course. Also, tomorrow is my doc appt. My mom wants to go with me. It's okay though because she knows that dh and i are ttc. The only thing is, once we do get pregnant....i am keeping it a secret from her until i am 12 weeks. But she can see what i got to go through though. Its nice to have someone on my side when going through these rough times. Well, dh and i went to the movies this morning and now we are visiting family. Cant wait until tomorrow.


----------



## snowangel187

Mzswizz.. Im wondering of u take out that really high temp on ur chart if it would give u crosshairs???


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-I have tried that but it didnt give me the crosshairs. My temps are staying in a stable range still and im still spotting/light bleeding so it wont do it because its still labeled as menses.

AFM, today is cd18 and my temp is at 97.42. So the bleeding is still here. Today is my doc appt so I am sooo ready to go. I have printed out my charts and FF gave me free VIP membership trial for 5 days so now when i printed out my charts, it is more detailed so that's good because now I won't have to explain all the symptoms etc that I've been having. I must admit, I am a little nervous which is normal every time I go to the doc because I don't know what to expect. So hopefully all my questions will be answered and I will have prescribed progesterone by the time I leave the doc appt. So we shall see how today goes. DH's grandma had said that she better see a car seat in the backseat of our car soon :cloud9: So dh said well the boss has spoken so we have to make it happen now :cloud9: We both were talking and I think the reason DH really wanted a child all this time is because his grandma when she said that around 2 weeks ago. Hey im happy she said that since it pushed him forward :rofl: DH wants to bless his grandma with a great grand and I understand. She is a wonderful lady and you can tell she loves us to the death so I have no problem giving her a wonderful gift like that. Well I see Ih ave become long winded :haha: Well that's all for now until I update about the doc.


----------



## almosthere

hiladies horrible cramps for 3 days now lasting almost all day on and off can't sleep on side this is n fun but hoping its just baby getting cozy!


----------



## pichi

sounds promising!


----------



## DaisyAnne

Hoping it's a good sign, Almosthere!
How did your appointment go, Mzswizz?

Carli and Pichi, how's everything going?

I am almost 10 weeks, and so far everything is looking good. Not long before I will officially make it to the 2nd trimester!!!! But I can't believe how much I underestimated pregnancy sickness- I always thought of all those preggo pains just to be something trivial that women happily endure and barely even like 'real' sickness since it's all for your baby. But it is like real sickness...just for a really long time! haha. I have already been sick for 7 weeks, and the last few days it's gotten even worse. Right now, I can't even leave my house without returning home to just sit in front of the toilet for the remainder of the day. Worse than I had imagined!
AND we have only had sex 3 times in the last 10 weeks, haha! I love having sex, but, well, for example, the last time we had sex, before I could finish I ended up running to the toilet and remained there for half an hour sick as could be-- haha, so sexy!!! :haha:
Anyways, I love being pregnant, but I never quite expected it to be like this! I am so excited to have a little one, but I guess I just wanted to say something (Well, right now, I am just kinda at the end of my rope with being house-bound and sick!), but also it makes me feel like I wished I had just relaxed and enjoyed feeling more normal and the whole TTC experience beforehand. 

I hope it all doesn't sound horrible for me to say, even a few weeks ago I couldn't believe people would say stuff like that, I just have been hit with the reality of things versus the rainbows and butterflies I always pictured! lol! I know I would never for a second give my baby up just to feel normal, but I also can't wait for this part to be behind me!! :flower:


----------



## almosthere

i completely agree about the sickness....i mean, if my horrid cramping is pregnancy related!!! will find out in a week! haha..it is sooo horrible my goodness!

and wow cannot believe you are almost into your 2nd tri, eek!!


----------



## CarliCareBear

mswizz- i am glad you are going to the doc again and you have everything charted down to show them. i bet that will help a lot. hope you get answers soon.

almosthere- i think the cramping is a good good sign! i had awful cramping in my early pregnancy and it felt like a hellish AF was coming all the time but never came so fx for you!

daisyanne- you are preaching to the choir as far as pregnancy being way way harder than expected. i am sorry you've been so sick- believe me, i know better than anyone how absolutely miserable it is to spend your life tied to your bed or a toilet. even 7 weeks feels like an eternity... i can't even describe how horrible it's been to feel even worse than that for 24 weeks. but oh well, at least you are getting into second tri soon and there is a lot of hope that your ms will ease up by then. we can't all have fluffy pregnancies but i really hope yours turns into one!

as for me i am still sick as a dog and am completely exhausted physically and mentally. hyperemisis gravidarum is more horrible than i ever could have imagined and has been one of the worst experiences of my life. all i want is to hold my little girl and for this all to be over. wish i had something more positive to say but that's just where i'm at right now.

stay strong ladies, you are all in my thoughts Xx


----------



## almosthere

sorry to hear you are also sick carli!!

afm cramps not as bad over night/early am, could actually sleep on my side without triggering them too much! but they are with me now, although again, not as bad as the past 4 days-although my day has just begun!


----------



## mzswizz

carli-hope you feel better :hugs:

daisy-cant believe you are almost in 2nd tri already.

almost-fxed for you!

Also about yesterday at the doc appt: my ob/gyn checked my charts and said that it looks like im not o'ing every month which would cause long bleeding. And he wants dh and I to use opks for 3 months and try to conceive within these 3 months naturally before getting medications involved. He said if i dont conceive by the follow up appt (july 23rd) then he is going to test EVERYTHING including DH's SA and figure out what's going on from there. :thumbup:

AFM, so im on cd19 today and im still bleeding. It has actually increased after my ob/gyn did a vaginal check. My temp is also 97.37 today. Yesterday went pretty well i may say. So I pretty much have 2 cycles left before going back to my doc in July (if im not pregnant before then). I forgot to mention that he did ask did we want to do the SA, HSG etc yesterday but we both decided we just will wait the 3 months like he said in the beginning. The reason for the 3 month wait is because he said that he wants to atleast see if my body can conceive naturally before involving medication and dh and i both agree with that. Not saying there is anything wrong with having the help of medicine. We are just saying we want to see if it can actually happen. I know I know...i've been fighting this for 2 years now but subconsciously...im just going to show him that something is obviously wrong and then we will get the help we need. Also, on my calendar, is shows that my AF would be due around the follow up check up. So atleast he will be at the start of AF when he starts testing. I believe this is going to help us conceive. Heck if I waited 2 yrs..I can wait 3 months. Atleast I know that in 3 months..we are going to know everything and work from there. Instead of 2 yrs of not knowing. So the countdown has started. Next week marks the month of May sooo 2 more months already before I go back :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

glad to hear you will be getting a full set of tests done-although hope you won't need to! =)

afm cramping is basically gone-yay! Only a tiny bit which was very mild and fast come and go..hoping this is my timeeeee

also, think i have a job lined up which allows me 6.5 months of PAID maternity leave, and think I will get the job officially next week-fingers crossed!


----------



## mzswizz

Almost-That's awesome. Hope you get the job :thumbup:

AFM, today is cd20 and the light flow is here. At first, I was upset because I am bleeding for so long but then again this long bleeding may be a good thing because I might only have to go through 1 cycle using opks before going back to my doc for all the tests on July 23rd. At the rate the bleeding is going, I won't ovulate until May which means I might get my new AF in mid to end of May and then I start a new cycle which means i will most likely ov in the end of June and have AF probably end of July or beginning of August. :thumbup: But we shall see. Atleast it's a win/win for dh and I because we get to test out the opks and we still dont have to wait long to get the tests done. So im happy. Also, still waiting on the phone call from the other jobs to see if I got a new job. Can't believe May will be here in 6 days. Where did April go? But hey, im not complaining. Also, dh and I dtd and spent some lovely couple time together just relaxing etc. I must admit, it was lovely and I enjoyed...well we both enjoyed it. I have to work today but the good thing is that my boss is on vacation for this whole week so she wont be there yay :happydance: So a librarian, Jay, is in charge and he is the nicest person ever. So of course I wont be stressed out for a week which is awesome. Now its a countdown to test with the opks and countdown til the next follow up.


----------



## almosthere

eek let the countdown begin! I just want may 2nd to be here so I can learn that af will not show haha I am about 8/9 dpo buying cheapies tomorrow or saturday!


----------



## mzswizz

eeek fxed for you. cant wait!


----------



## snowangel187

Almost- don't cave. ;) you better wait and test with me... LOL. I was nauseous today and dh has harassed me all day to pee on a stick.. DD overheard and put in her 2cents and said you better not pee on a stick that's just ridiculous.. :dohh: :rofl:

Speaking of DD, an early trip to the ER this morning, she bumped her head and had to get a gash glued together.. :(

Well it's been a loooooonnnnnnnngggggggg day I'm headed to bed, I'll chat with you ladies soon!! <3


----------



## almosthere

oh too late, tested and got this....

but a neg after that on a cheapie and a not preg on a digi but the digi is less sensitive...

anywho here is my one test the 6dayearly first response in and out of the casette...
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy test!!!! 008.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 5









pregnancy test!!!! 009.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## snowangel187

I see something,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but now you really HAVE to wait to retest!!!!!! torture for cheating.. :rofl: ;)


----------



## almosthere

haha i knoww i will test tomorrow and the day after til i get another line or af!! lol but i really think im preg due to my 4 days of horrid cramping!


----------



## pichi

i see something. that looks like the line i got on a FRER in december! cheapys heardly show till later on. they're squint and you'll miss it tests


----------



## CarliCareBear

OMG almost!!! can't wait to see what happens- I SEE A LINE!!


----------



## pichi

FRERs test at 12miu, cheapies are MEANT to be 10miu and Digi's i think are 30 or 40 miu :) so i'd go with that frer. it's DEFO pink so i'd say you're pregnant :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

ugh thanks ladies but i just took that same brind with fmu and BFN....how did i get a pink line evap? :'(


----------



## pichi

do you have a pic hun? x


----------



## almosthere

last nights is the first one,

this am is the second one =(
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy test!!!! 002.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 5









pregnancy test!!!! 003.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pichi

i see a faint line on the 2nd one that looks pink but i may have a case of line eye! my fingers are crossed for you hun. maybe the 2nd test just wasn't as sensitive - i've had that happen before :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

yes, another woman thinks that maybe my urine is more concentrated at night-which usually is the case with taking my opks am v.s pm....always darker in pm..


----------



## pichi

a friend of mine took a test in the afternoon and got a bfp - took one the next morning with fmu and got a bfn : her son is 2 and a half now :)


----------



## almosthere

now i can see a line on the test-ill see if it dries pink-then perhaps it is just early and takes longer to set in to the test....or it just means two pink evaps lol


----------



## pichi

by 11-12dpo your lines will get darker :D and by then a digi will work too


----------



## almosthere

i only have dollar ones where lines are not showing and used 1 out of my two digis yesterday b.c i was so pos i had my early bfp-now i am going to TRY to wait til af shows...due tuesday the latest!


----------



## pichi

so keep that digi till then! hehe FX'd !


----------



## mzswizz

almost-I see lines. I think you should try a FRER in the evening and see if you get a better line. Cant wait for your update!!!

AFM, its cd21 and still a light flow. Looks like I am going to spend the whole month of April bleeding since AF started April 6th and still hasnt stopped. It sucks but then again atleast I am prepared with the digi opks so wont miss out on ov. Once i start using the opks, i dont know if i should stop temping. I was going to just continue temping until the end of this cycle so my ob/gyn can see how crazy of a cycle I had and also use the opks but now im just thinking about just using the opks and go from there. Either way, I know im going to use the opks for sure and see what happens. Hopefully, I ovulate and then i get a bfp but if not then by the time I go to the doc, I would only have experienced 1 or 2 cycles. Hopefully that's enough for him and he will still do the tests. Im just ready to take the proper steps to get a bfp. Im just ready for us to have our LO finally. It's been a long road and Im ready for us to end this road and take a new journey.


----------



## almosthere

I hear you mzswizz....FX you stop bleeding soon so you can finally get your long awaited BFP!

AFM all out of FRER's only bought a two pack, think I am going to wait until at least tomorrow to test again, then sunday, then tuesday if no af and still no pos-haha


----------



## mzswizz

sounds like a plan. will be stalking to see updates.

AFM, i dont know how im going to manage at work today. I have to do an 8 hour shift and im already exhausted. I might just leave home early.


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies. I've been crampy off and on for the past few days. Today is cd 31 I think af is due Monday ish. So I will wait til then.. just booked my flight home for the end of summer so I'm hoping I'll have a belly for my visit home. ;)


----------



## mzswizz

FXed for you snowangel. Cant wait for your update.

AFM, cd22 is here and my temp is at 97.76 today. Yesterday's temp was 97.47. I dont think I o'd yet seeing as though I am still having spotting and also because today's temp really falls into my AF temps. If you look at my chart, today's temp doesnt even look like a massive difference so im happy i didnt ov yet. As for yesterday, I left work 2 hours early and came home. DH was able to get off work early too. So i came home and fell asleep. I was sleep for a few hours so as you can see, I was pretty tired :sleep: Today, I am off and I will be calling in tomorrow to let them know I am not going to make it there tomorrow either. I just need a break from work. Its been pretty hectic and stressful. Im hoping I start a new job soon though but we shall see. Also, the spotting is still going on and I have a feeling im going to spend April in this spotting mode situation. I dont even want to say it looks like it will end because its pretty unpredictable. Im just ready for it to stop so I can move forth in my cycle. DH and I are already waiting for the doc appt. Hoping that we do conceive earlier though but you never know. Pretty much im in the waiting game.


----------



## snowangel187

Hoping the bleeding ends for you soon mzswizz.. :hugs:

Afm.. lastnight I had a wonderful yet disturbing dream.. first the wonderful I had a lovely BFP it was sooo positive I had THREE pink lines,, and now the disturbing Buddy from Cake Boss was my chiropractor. :rofl: who served me cake after my adjustment. :rofl: 

Anyways I truly hope this is the month for us all!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

That sounds like a funny dream :rofl: I use to watch that show too :rofl: And it looks like the bleeding will end today :thumbup: I hope so because im ready to use the opks.


----------



## almosthere

hope your dream turns out to be true as far as two lines! i mean ,three would be great, but u only need two! lol

afm checked cervical mucus and cm was darkpink/brown.....this always happens close to af....considering my tests evaps and counting myself out....


----------



## snowangel187

Almost you're a bad influence..... I never cave.....:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## pichi

there's a line!


----------



## almosthere

snowangel187 said:


> Almost you're a bad influence..... I never cave.....:shrug:

OMGSH I am sooo jealousssss haha that is a definite line! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

aren't you glad I made you cave?! hehe =)


----------



## mzswizz

almost-dont count yourself out just yet!

snowangel-there is definitely a line there. I didnt need to squint or anything. Congrats!!!

AFM, im cd23 today and just as i expected..i didnt ov yet :thumbup: My temp dropped back down to 97.56 today so im happy. Also....NO MORE BLEEDING/SPOTTING :happydance: Im so happy. I have creamy cm now. I took the digi opk and it came back negative which i expected. Also, the left line on the test is super faint to the point dh thought that there was only one line there. So with that being said...im at the beginning of testing so there's no way we are going to miss that surge :thumbup: No work for me today so im super happy. DH already left to go help out at my parents house. I am waiting a little bit because I have just washed my hair and it has been raining so not trying to get sick. Im feeling pretty good today and happier now that the spotting is finally out of here. It would be great to conceive within this cycle but not going to put too much into it because if not, then there's always June before we go back to the doctor. So opk testing has begun!


----------



## snowangel187

Well ladies this was FMU... Test line was there before control. 


:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







april282012.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## almosthere

wow, beautiful line!!!!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

and yay for opk testing mrswizz!!


----------



## mzswizz

Snowangel-Yay well atleast now when you go on the trip...you will have your bump.

Almost-yes im excited!


----------



## almosthere

im def out bright red bloodwhen checked cervix af should be here tomorrow if not by tuesday the latest.....


----------



## snowangel187

I'm sorry almost. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyAnne

snowangel- congrats! :) definitely see a line so happy for you :hugs:

almosthere- is it a lot of blood or just spotting? I swear I could see faint lines on the pics you posted :neutral: maybe it's just spotting? or if your af does come, maybe it's a cp like happened to me :(


----------



## mzswizz

Sorry almost fxed still for you :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

daisy whats a cp??? chemical pregnancy? and yes, I really think if af shows that is def. it especially since I have super painful cramps 4 days in a row-almost constant!

and no "spotting" i guess....I only saw the red because i checked my cm with my finger, then late afternoon I checked again and huge cummy brown! So perhaps it could be IB...but I really doubt this and think it is just af...as she is due in 3 days already....but how amazing would it be if I was still in the running, guess I technically am!!


----------



## mzswizz

almost-Sounds like IB to me. FXed for you. When will you test if AF doesnt come?

AFM, its cd25 today. My temp is 97.41 and i have a negative opk. So im pretty much waiting for ov to happen. DH and I dtd yesterday and I've noticed we are not dtd alot this time around. I think its better that way so when ov does occur..atleast we didnt decrease the chances with all the bd. Every time i look at the lines with the opk..it looks like its getting a little darker. I test with the digi opk after i temp in the morning because my work schedule will conflict with me testing in the afternoon and dont want to wait until the evening to test because I dont want to miss the surge. So i think its best if i test in the morning. We have been having a rainy week this week. Hopefully, we have sunny days soon. Also, Aunt Cherry left to England yesterday and we miss her already. We are hoping to see her in England if she hasnt planned on coming back within a couple years. Hopefully the next time she see us..we will have a LO she can meet :thumbup: So im temping and doing the opks so i wont miss ov if it does happen one way or the other. Atleast the opks are helping with the poas addiction :blush: Cant believe tomorrow is May already. Looking forward to a lovely month. Hopefully new jobs, new adventures and maybe news about a new addition to the family. But we shall see. If my AF was normal, my next AF would've been due May 11th. Now I dont know when its due. Guess I have to just wait this one out and see.


----------



## pichi

amosthere i hope its just IB!


----------



## CarliCareBear

congrats snowangel!! 

daisy and pichi, how are you feeling? 

almost- fx for you sweetie! i wouldn't give up hope yet. it could still very well be implantation bleeding. i feel like you have so many good signs on your side. 

mzswizz- you are always such an encouragement and have such a good attitude. i am looking forward to may too and am hoping it's full of lots of happy and healthier times. really really hoping you get that bfp soon! :hugs:


----------



## pichi

i'm fine hun. no symptoms what so ever - again :haha: how are you? x


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Carli!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies but af flew in 3.5 days early...last night...although super super dark brown on pad....but red when i pee....I havent taken a test since 10dpo but am pretty sure this is af...


----------



## mzswizz

oh no almost :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

yes def a chemical...i even took a test and it had no line no pink unlike my other 3 earlier on...think this explains my horrible 4 days of cramps early on in my tww :(


----------



## snowangel187

almost :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

aww almost :hugs: sucks that it was a chemical pregnancy.


----------



## DaisyAnne

:hugs: :hugs: almost so sorry


----------



## snowangel187

So I've known since Friday night, and already I'm waking often through the night, having crazy dreams and sickness like crazy,, def not complaining, BUT am very anxious i had a dream that I was bleeding, so I can't seem to calm myself and just can't wait til my dr appt.. honestly I didn't have this much fear when I was pregnant the first time.. I've just learned way to much about pregnancy whereas when I was preggers with dd I was nieve. So please just pray for me and hopefully I'll be able to calm myself .. Dr appt Wednesday but that's just for a referral so not sure when the Ob will see me.. well I'm going to try to go.back to sleep.


----------



## CarliCareBear

aw almost i am so sorry. chemicals are so cruel. i have had 2 and they made me absolutely bonkers. :nope: really hope your sticky bean comes soon. :hugs:

snowangel, i am sorry you are having so much worry already. just remember every single day is a step closer to meeting your LO and whatever is meant to happen will happen despite your worries. hope you find peace soon. 

afm, i will be going to the doctor tomorrow and will give you a proper update then. Xx


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-you're in our prayers. I know its easier said than done but try not to worry. The pregnancy is out of your control. Whatever is meant to happen will happen and I believe that you will have a LO in your arms. Do you need a referral to go to the ob/gyn? I did when I was pregnant but when I called for ob/gyns that i found on our insurance's website, i asked and some dont even require referrals. They can test you for pregnancy there. You might want to look into that. The referral i ended up getting was the worst ob/gyn ever. Not trying to scare you but just want you to be able to have a few options available. Everything will be okay.

Carli-Cant wait for your update tomorrow!

AFM, its cd26 for me already. This cycle is really flying by quickly. My temp is 97.17 and the opk is negative. Today is May 1st and so its 12 more days until Mother's Day in the U.S. Even though it was raining yesterday, i had a good day. I hung out with my friend and we had lunch. DH and I had an argument but it ended in apologizing and dtd in the wee morning :blush: We also had some wine last night and it was pretty darn good :thumbup: Before, I use to stress about drinking wine etc while ttc but now im saying to heck with it. Im going to enjoy life with DH and enjoy my life. I havent been enjoying myself because I was soooo worried about what anything will do to my body to effect me to not get a bfp. I cant make myself live in a bubble. We only drink wine anyways so its no harm in that and we drink it on occasion. So no more stressing for me and it feels good to just live life with no worries. If we get a bfp before july then great and if we dont then its great too because we have a great ob/gyn that will help us achieve a LO so either way it goes...its going to be great. Well, i go back to work tomorrow and I know the boss is back. Still waiting for a job to call. Any day now...because full time is exactly what i need right now and higher pay. So we shall see. Oh and here are my opks from cd23-today.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-01_09-02-16_879.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 6


----------



## snowangel187

Well my regular dr i think will just do a urine test to confirm that I need an OB and then probably will refer me to the OB that I just saw for my cyst.. It's dumb needing the middle man, but I think I'm going to have my family dr give me a lab paper so I can get a blood test, just to ease my mind. I go back and forth from feeling super sick to not feeling anything no cramps or nausea at all. Oh well.. one more day til my regular dr.. I was thinking about lying and saying I didn't know how far along I was so they'd get me right in, but considering I had an ultrasound the day after ovulation I'm pretty sure that won't fly.. :rofl: Im anxious to find out what due date they'll give me..

On a good note, DD is sooooo happy!! She asks about 5 times a day if the baby can come out now. And yesterday she started kissing and hugging my belly saying I love you baby!!
On a not so good not I overheard this prayer... dear God, Please give mommy a baby girl....... and a baby boy... :rofl: :rofl: This isn't the first time I've overheard her pray for two!! 

Anyways I'll update tomorrow after my appt.. Wish me luck!!


----------



## mzswizz

good luck with the doc. And my mom is on the same boat with whenever i get pregnant its going to be twins. Now twins run in both dh and I family but it skips generations iykwim. It's dh's generation's turn to have twins and since all but him had kids and none had twins...then he is the last one which leads a possibility and my mom told me that its my generation's time to have twins too and since nobody in my generation had twins neither....its down to me. So now we are the last of our generation and im freaking out because im like what if it does come true. I mean i wouldnt have a problem with twins..its just the fact that i didnt think it was possible and we didnt have twins but after a sit down and talk like last week...we found out that twins do run in our family weird huh.


----------



## DaisyAnne

Snowangel- I had a few dreams that I was bleeding, I know that can be really freaky :( Your sickness is a good sign! (haha, but I've always disliked when people told me that when I was miserable, lol) But, if you're worrying, then really the sickness is a good sign for you right now. Hugs to you! 

I'm 11 weeks, and my sickness has pretty much disappeared the last couple days, which is great! I really had a miserable time for awhile, so I'm glad that now I feel less like I have the flu all the time, and more like a pregnant woman. And I have my 12 week scan next week! And then we can announce it to the world :happydance:

Carli- are you feeling any better yet? I can't imagine going through all you've gone through. Hope the doctors are able to make it more comfortable for you, and that it will go away and when you have your LO in your arms it will all just be a distant memory! Oh my, I've known people who had hyperemesis, and it is such a terrible thing :( Hope all is looking up!

Mzswizz- the no-stress approach is great! I think it's so healthy to just enjoy life like you're doing, and whatever happens, happens- c'est la vie! Some women can never do that (I think we're wired to worry;)), and I struggle with that all the time!


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies just popping in quickly, have my last final exam for my undergrad EVER tomorrow...so will be busy studying all afternoon then have to nanny at night! 

already on cd3....going by fast for me...think I will start temping once af stops so I know when to expect my next af! =) plus, since school is basically done, I can temp same time each morning!


----------



## DaisyAnne

snowangel- oh my! Mommy better start some "counter" prayer, lol!
Although, twins is a blessing in and of itself, too- I'm just glad I only have one inside of me! :haha:

almost- well, I've heard it said that a lot of women get pregnant the month immediately after they have a CP, something about being more fertile that month (but for me my cycle was really off the following month :neutral:) I will say though, chances of a CP in your first pregnancy is high, but chances lower greatly after that...so next time you get pregnant it really should stick :hugs: Hoping you are like those women who get pregnant again right away!


----------



## snowangel187

Well I couldn't help myself... I had to do another, trying to ease some of my anxiety.. This is the 88cent walmart version, which is darker then the line I got when I took their test a couple days ago..It was before the time limit. Also I went and bought the Sea Bands.. I must say I feel relief.. Hopefully they'll get me in to the ob quick... Although I know I still have a few weeks before I could even see a heartbeat.. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







1may12.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mzswizz

lovely lines snowangel!


----------



## KrisBabyFever

Well I'm on cd 43, lots of ewcm and creamy cm, and no sign of AF! I have no idea what I should do! I'm sick of testing and never seeing a BFP! 

THIS IS DRIVING MY CRAZY :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Kris-Have you thought that maybe you o'd later than usual? Sometimes late ov could delay AF cycle.


----------



## KrisBabyFever

Well I got a +opk on April 7th so I know I definitely o'd after that. What do you guys think? Sorry I'm new on here and always have tons of questions :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

do you know your lp? Hmm maybe its possible that your body geared up for ov hence the positive opk and it failed so it tried again...oorrrr you can be pregnant and its just taking long to register. Have you tried getting a blood test done?


----------



## KrisBabyFever

I don't really know my lp but have not gotten a blood test done. Ever heard of anyone not finding out for more than 2 weeks late....just curious! My cycle days used to range from 28-30 days but lately have been closer to 35 days. So weird I know!


----------



## mzswizz

I would say get a blood test done. The quantitative so you know the exact amount. My friend found out weeks later that she was pregnant so its possible. A blood test will be able to tell you sooner than a hpt sometimes.


----------



## snowangel187

I wanted to add my 2cents, if u didn't confirm ovulation occurred by temping, it is possible u had a positive opk because ur body was gearing up to ov but then didn't actually release the egg..

I also know someone who never got a positive home test and had to get two blood tests before it came up positive.. good luck. :flower:


----------



## KrisBabyFever

I'm definitely gonna start temping.....Well whenever AF decides to come


----------



## KrisBabyFever

Just now noticed my ticker is different because my period never came.....oh Geez! Guess I need to figure out how I change that each time......I'm such a dummy sometimes lol!


----------



## pichi

if you use a fertilityfriend ticker it will change according to cycle- lilypie ones will just be what you pre-set in them therefore you will have to keep changing them.

at least with temping you should get a temp shift AND a +opk to determine OV


----------



## mzswizz

im with the ladies. definitely do the temping. it would really help and you could see whether you ov or not when the opk becomes positive. GL to you.

AFM, im cd27 today. My temp is at 97.44 so it went back to normal pre-ov range and my opk is negative but it looks like it is getting darker which i am excited about. I was going to pounce on dh last night but i saw that he was tired so i let him rest. Also, dh has moved to a new crew (new group of technicians) and is under a new supervisor. And soo that means that he will be working in our area :happydance: So i get to see him on his lunch breaks etc. And his previous supervisor was a complete jerk so both of us are happy that he was finally able to go to a new crew. Im so happy for him. Now if only i get a new job to not deal with my boss :haha: But i have learned how to coexist with her because she has her nice moments which is rare but it happens. Now, i go to work today but only for 4 1/2 hours so im thankful that im not going to be there long. Lat night, dh and i was talking about the doctor and i realized that my appt is on july 23rd which is 2 days before our 3rd year wedding anniversary. I didnt even realize it until dh said something about it :dohh: If we dont conceive before the doc appt...atleast after our wedding anniversary...it can be possible that we conceive not long after that. So a bfp would be our wedding anniversary/dh's pre-birthday (september) gift :thumbup: But we shall see.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-02_07-42-35_933.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2









2012-05-02_07-43-42_817.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## almosthere

how exciting! did you know our anniversarys are extremely close?! Dh and I's 5th year is July 31st!! 

and looks like you are about to get your pos tonight or tomorrow am. sooo exciting!! you have such a lovely opk progression-I get a nice one too so its so great to be able to predict when it will happen for us!

FX May is both our month!!! <3

oh yea, got the job as a pre-k teacher today, sooo excited. This means 6.5 months of 66% paid maternity leave after working 6 months which means I am all set if I get pregnant this month as I would be due 7 months of working there...eeee!!!


----------



## mzswizz

almost-wow really?! i didnt know our anniversary's were that close. Eeek im excited for the both of us. FXed that we get may bfps and we can be bump buddies!!! This is the first time i actually see progression and my temps are actually stable so hopefully my body was fixing itself thats why i had a long bleed. FXed for us.


----------



## almosthere

yay hope soo i have a really good feeling about these next two months!!


----------



## mzswizz

same here. hoping to get a bfp before my follow up appt.


----------



## snowangel187

I've got a JULY anniversary too!!!!!!!!! July 4th, as dh puts it "the day the country gained it's freedom and the day I lost mine.." :rofl:

So went to dr today they ordered a blood test.. So praying my levels are high! and of course hoping I get a better idea of an actual due date!! 

Praying you ladies join me soon tho, because you're my buddies. I don't want to leave this thread!! :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

we will try our best to have it happen soon :thumbup: And yay another July anniversary. Thats pretty funny what your dh said :rofl:


----------



## almosthere

aw, your so sweet snowangel-dont leave us!!!

and yay...July is a great wedding month-I believe a popular one too! haha

af is basically gone early, although she likes to pop in and out during the end one day it's gone, then another, it reappears! haha


----------



## mzswizz

i tell you AF doesnt know her place at all..maybe we need to set her straight :rofl: I've been getting more and more cm now so im thinking my body is gearing up for ov.


----------



## CarliCareBear

hey ladies. i have been meaning to update you all but have had a crazy few days. hate to say i'm in the hospital again for at least four days... been feeling really bad lately and was rushed here when my fever that i have been having nightly spiked to 103.1!! they think i might have a serious blood infection caused by my PICC line so i am being treated with antibiotics and waiting a few days for my blood cultures to come back. i am not sure what i'm gonna do as i am still so sick that i'm very dependent on the PICC but they keep making my blood sick... ugh, i just don't know anymore. :cry: 

i feel so defeated at this point... i just want what's best for my baby but it seems nothing is a good option. as soon as i think i am making progress something awful happens that sets me back. :help:

the good news is as far as i can tell baby is ok... really hoping i am blessed with a healthy girl after all of this but even that possibility is compromised by my health.


----------



## almosthere

so sorry to hear about your complications! FX you've got a healthy beautiful baby girl continuing to grow!!


----------



## snowangel187

Hugs and Prayers Carli.. :flower:


----------



## DaisyAnne

Carli- I am so sorry you are continuing to have difficulties! :( Sending prayers up for you :flower: You have been through so much, you're so strong :hugs: I really hope it eases up soon, and you'll be holding your healthy baby girl before you know it!


----------



## KrisBabyFever

Sorry to chime in but still going on to cd 46 and no :witch:!!!!! Wish she would hurry up and come!!! Hope you ladies are doing well!!!


----------



## KrisBabyFever

And forgot to add if AF isn't showing up for me why in the world am I getting all kinds of EWCM? This doesn't make any sense.....So confused :growlmad:


----------



## mzswizz

Oh Carli :hugs: You will be in our prayers. You are a very strong woman. I hope you feel better and cant wait for you to have your healthy baby girl in your arms :hugs:

Kris-You might be gearing up for ov..which would explain the ewcm. Have you done an opk or temped?

AFM, im cd30 today. Wow cd30 cant believe im that far already. My temp is 97.68 and my opk is negative. Im not surprised that my opk is negative because usually after AF stops, i ov around 16-17 days later. So seeing that the bleeding stopped on cd23, i may be o'ing around cd39-40 which is in 9-10 days. So i have another week before ov'ing but it may come earlier or later who knows. DH and I dtd last night. TBH, i've noticed that dtd every day isnt even intentional :haha: Lately, we have just been having fun and just having sex when we want to. We pretty much are waiting for the smiley so we can dtd routinely but until then, it just happens. I work today and today is doughnut day. Jay is bringing in doughnuts for the staff today so im going to indulge a little :blush: Well, unfortunately DH wasnt able to get any info because the location closed early so now DH has to wait until Monday to call the recruiter. Now, I have noticed that my temp is at 97.68 but i wonder if i o'd yesterday but we shall see because my temp is still in pre-ov range. Also, I finally decided to get the vip membership with FF yesterday. So now I have the VIP for 90 days but i am hoping that i get a bfp before those 90 days are up.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-05_07-45-28_169.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pichi

i don't think you've had a +opk just yet hun x


----------



## mzswizz

pichi-was that message for me?


----------



## pichi

yeah :)


----------



## mzswizz

pichi-oh ok i didnt know who it was for :blush: And yes, i know that i didnt get my positive yet. Im using the cb digi so im just waiting for the digi to give me my smiley. Im thinking ov might occur next week but we shall see.


----------



## pichi

i think it looks very soon by the looks of the opks :) fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks i hope i ov soon.


----------



## darkstar

mzswizz said:


> thanks i hope i ov soon.

I love the names you've picked out!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks darkstar! yes, dh and i picked those names out when i was pregnant (ended in m/c) 2 yrs ago..so we are set with the names. And also they have a special meaning to us.

AFM, well im just waking up this morning. Had a long night. DH and I both went out but separately. His brother invited him to a boys' night out and watch the fight so he went and I hung out with my girls. We both didnt make it home until close to 2am and DH had to wake up 4 hours later for work. Yesterday, dh and I dtd before parting ways :haha: It was more of a random fun moment. Today im on cd31, temp is 97.53 and opk is still negative. Im glad im temping and taking the opks because now i can see what's going on and take the stress of guessing out. Hoping i get a smiley soon. When i took the opk this morning, I noticed that the bottom half of the test line is darker than the top half :shrug: Don't know how that happened. Well tomorrow, I got to take my MIL to the hospital to do paperwork etc in the afternoon then after that, Im going to stop by and see my friends so tomorrow is going to be a busy day. Looks like maybe i will ov in the middle of may. Atleast if that does happen..then i would have to go through only this cycle and the next cycle (if i dont get my bfp) before seeing the doc which isnt pretty bad. And i like the fact that my chart is all over the place. My temps have been staying in the 97.40s and 97.50s range so thats good. Atleast ff will have a lower coverline this time and hopefully my temps stay up. We shall see though...patiently waiting :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-06_07-54-14_599.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## almosthere

KrisBabyFever said:


> Sorry to chime in but still going on to cd 46 and no :witch:!!!!! Wish she would hurry up and come!!! Hope you ladies are doing well!!!

have you tested with an opk or hpt? if not, go ahead try the opk first and if not close to a pos try a hpt!!

also, FX for you that your bfp shows before AF!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

and MW hope you O soon!!! I am only cd8 so a while until I get my big O lol


----------



## mzswizz

im cd31 and i would've been around 7dpo by now if i didnt have the long bleed. So now im still waiting to ov and i dont know when that will be.


----------



## almosthere

aw, I totally understand how frustrating that must be! Sometimes I have much longer cycles than others-sometimes 26 days then other times 36! The short cycles makes the longer ones feel soooo long. However, I think my cycles are finally regulating and becoming a 28 day


----------



## almosthere

ff says my average cd lengths is at 29 days actually!


----------



## mzswizz

yes, when i first started getting my AFs when i was 10 yrs old, i had 28 day cycles and as i got older...they started to lengthen and then sometimes not even show up for 3 months and if it does come, then it lasts 2 weeks. My cycles were all over the place. And after i had the m/c..my cycles regulated to 35 days. From time to time, I have a whacky cycle but thats because my ob/gyn says he thinks im o'ing every other month. Well here's to hoping i am o'ing this cycle.


----------



## almosthere

Yes-FX you O this cycle yay!!!


----------



## mzswizz

i hope so too. I dont want this cycle to go to waste. 

AFM, im on cd32 today, my temp is 97.40 and my opk is negative. This cycle has flown by rather quickly. DH and i went to visit family last night and had fun. I like the fact that DH is serious about ttc. He made a statement yesterday that made me feel good about ttc. He said,"Got to make sure you are eating right so you can have a baby." :cloud9: So im happy about that. Well i have to take my MIL to the doctor later on today and then im going to go hang out with friends. I started cleaning so by the time i leave, i should have a few things crossed off my list. Cant wait to get a smiley so i can finally be in the tww.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-07_07-45-17_808.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## almosthere

yay that all sounds good-looks like you are about to get that smiley VERY soon! =)


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping i do. Im already on cd32 sooo its been a looonnnngg wait for everything :haha: Im just ready to get in the relax part of my cycle which is the tww.


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies.. 

Mzswizz ur 1 day closer to ur Dr appt too. ;). Maybe everything will line up so ur appt can turn into ur first Ob appt.. :hugs: 

Speaking of Ob appts I'm still anxious, waiting for my Ob referral and also the numbers from my blood test.. the Dr called and was like ur blood test is positive but I don't know ur numbers yet.. I'm like well the 6 urine tests I took pretty much told me I was pregnant. :haha: anyways. I'm hoping they call today so I at least have a date to look forward too.... I've been trying to keep myself busy. Today I swept, mopped, vacuumed rugs, dishes, laundry, I'm waiting on a repairman right now our new water heater is acting up . Hoping he gets here soon, I'm ready for a nap..


----------



## mzswizz

Snowangel-hopefully. I got 2 months, 2 weeks n 2 days before i see my ob/gyn again. Hopefully something happens before then. Any news on the blood work?


----------



## snowangel187

Nope, still no call today. :( when I talked to them Friday they said by Wednesday.. so I plan on calling them first thing Wednesday if I don't hear from them tomorrow..


----------



## DaisyAnne

Snowangel- have you heard back yet?

As for me, I have my 12 week scan in an hour and a half! so excited, but I've been so nervous about it- I don't know why! It's also the one to check for down syndrome, but I'm not really worried about that so much. I really hope we get to see the baby move, and that everything is still going well!


----------



## mzswizz

Snowangel-Any news?

DaisyAnne-Cant believe you are 12 weeks already :shock: Time is flying. Cant wait for your update.

AFM, today is cd2 and the bleeding has went from a light flow to a medium flow so its definitely AF. Im proud of myself on how i handled last cycle though. Even though i experienced a long bleed, i was still optimistic and when AF appeared, I wasnt disappointed or sad. I just grabbed a pad and carried on with my day. I wasnt even hopeful that it could be IB or pregnancy related or stressing about what it could really mean. I must say that Im not stressing about my cycles and it feels pretty good. Also, if you check out my chart overlay, it looks like this cycle might have the lowest temps so far out of the 3 cycles. So maybe this time my cycle is on track and hopefully i ov because starting, my temps are pretty low which is good. FF has me so far with an 11 day LP and an average cycle length of 34 days. March cycle lasted 35 days and April cycle lasted 33 days. So it seems like my body is sort of on a set schedule. Im happy about that. Atleast my cycles arent all over the place like they use to be. FF also estimated next AF on June 12 or 13th. So we shall see if it will be a June bfp or not. And dh setup a 60 day program on the UFC trainer and started yesterday. That 1 workout alone made him burn more than 200 calories :shock: And it has the calendar so atleast he doesnt choose to workout on his own days because that 60 day program would never get done :haha: So im happy for him that he is really serious about everything and working hard to get things accomplished. Hopefully all the work we have been doing will pay off soon.


----------



## almosthere

aw sorry to hear AF showed, FX June is your lucky month! it is my bday month, so if no may bfp for me, hoping for a wonderful birthday bfp or a wonderful july anniversary bfp! FX for us all stilll trying!!!

I am on cd12 and not bd for two days so hoping today wont be a 3rd unsuccessful night-we are working so hard-I got home at almost midnight from babysitting, ugh I really want my baby!!!


----------



## mzswizz

almost-I know what you mean. Im ready for our baby also. its been 2 long years and counting. Hoping to get a bfp before the appt on July 23rd. Either a june bfp or a wedding anniversary bfp. Either or would be nice but i would just love to be pregnant before dh and my birthday.


----------



## almosthere

agreed! I always dreamt of being a mom or at least preg. by age 22-and I am a little over a month away from turning 23...I think I want 3 children, so always wanted to start young!


----------



## mzswizz

The max we want is 4 children. And i was thinking that I would have atleast 2 kids before i turn 25 but this year im turning 23 and still no luck yet.


----------



## snowangel187

Well I haven't heard from them yet, but left them a message lastnight asking them to please call to help ease some anxiety.. so I am expecting a call today, if I don't get a call I will be changing Dr's! It's only a family Dr and I will be seeing the Ob for the next 8 months anyways.. I really miss my Dr from the previous state I lived in.. I really tried covincing him to move. :rofl: anyways I will update later if I hear from them. :flower:

Mzswizz- this is ur cycle!! That'd be the perfect bday/anniversary present :bfp:

Almost- get Bd'ing your ov day will be soon!! I'm sooo excited about you joining me. :hugs:

Daisy- I'm sooo jealous you get ur scan ;) I'm impatient :haha: can't wait to see ur New pics tho. 

:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Daisy-Must be torture to not hear from them yet. Hoping you get a call soon. And yes dh birthday is in september and mines is december. I atleast want to be pregnant so we have u/s pics for when our birthdays come around and hopefully know the gender and feels kicks etc. Also if i do conceive this cycle then that will be our early wedding anniversary gift which is july 25th. And when the baby is born..it will be an early anniversary (being together) for us because the baby would be due in february and our anniversary is feb. 18th. So we shall see. Hoping i ov this month.


----------



## DaisyAnne

Ultrasound went well today! And went even better for my hubby and me that they couldn't get a good angle on the little babe's neck for the test, so we got to see the baby for about an hour and a half before it moved to the right position! We just both instinctively referred to the baby as he/him/his the entire time, so I wonder if that's intuition? haha. I'm just relieved that baby is well :flower:

Oh and I'm 28 and having my first! I think that may affect how many children we have as opposed to ttc younger (although all my morning sickness- that has returned- may affect that as well). I think it's great for you ladies a few years younger to start now! I worry slightly about that 30 mark :nope: and wanting more kids. Hubby has 7 siblings- don't think we'll ever catch up to his family! lol!


----------



## snowangel187

I was just thinking about that daisy these girls are so young :rofl: you guys have plenty of time ;). I will be 28 this month, my original plan was 4 kids by 30 not so sure I can still pull that off since I just started baking #2. :haha:

Still no call back today. U might just say I'm annoyed.


----------



## mzswizz

Daisy-great that the scan went well for you :thumbup: And wow 7 siblings?! My mom is 1 of 7 or 8 siblings.

Snowangel-If i were you, I would go into the office to get the referral. Whenever the doc is taking too long, I go there myself. Therefore they have no choice but to push the paperwork at that moment.

RE about age mark for kids: Yes, dh and I started since we got married and I was 19 and he was 20. I know we are still young but it seems like it is taking forever to just conceive one. I would atleast want 2 or more before 30.

AFM, today i am on cd3. My temps are still staying pretty low so thats good :thumbup: And now the bleeding is heavy which normally happens on cd3 so my cycle is right on schedule for now :happydance: Im off work today so I got to go down and visit my Mom but before that, Im going to clean up a bit around here. 4 more days to go before i can go back to dtd and using the opks. Im ready to get this cycle rolling. Also, my dh kept saying that if we dont conceive before going to the doc then its a high possibility we are going to have twins once my ob/gyn starts issuing meds. I've noticed he keeps reminding me about it...he seems more excited than anything hmmm wonder why :shrug:


----------



## almosthere

glad to hear everyone is doing well including the little beans!!!

afm cd13 should ov within the next 4 to 10 days....10 being the VERY latest and 4 being the earliest..no opks or temping so very layed back cycle i hope to join you too snowangel!!


----------



## almosthere

and we bdncd at midnight last night as i was worried since it was already basically 2.5 days without doing so! no opks so gotta be safe hehe


----------



## DaisyAnne

just stopping in to say that I'll be on vacation for a bit (going to visit a friend of mine), so I won't be around on here much, but I hope there is lots of good news when I get back! Baby dust, baby dust, baby dust...hoping this month has lots of positives and positive news!


----------



## snowangel187

Enjoy your vacay Daisy! :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

almost-fxed for you this cycle.

daisy-enjoy your vacation!

AFM, im on cd4 and my temp rose to 97.80 but i discarded the temp due to me having a toothache and i took meds. I tried aleve but it didnt really work so i took tylenol before bed so im assuming one of those, if not both, contributed to the rise in temp. Well, dh and i both work today but i get off early so im happy. I have been having a rather good time at work and my supervisor hasnt been rude lately so thats good. Also, i have found out that we are getting 2 new part-time employees :happydance: Happy about that because they would be in my age group so now i will have somebody to talk to. Also, hopefully now i wont have to stay late so i might be able to leave on time compared to staying 15 minutes after on most days. So everything is going well. DH is still on his 60 day program. He missed 1 day because we came home very late so thats understandable but he didnt miss yesterday's workout so i was happy that he is staying on it. I found out my friend's due date is Oct. 4th so she doesn't have long to go. Looking at FF, it put possible ov on June 1st so we shall see if that happens. If i do ov on June 1st and conceive, then my edd would be in March which is the same month of my other best friend's birthday so we shall see. Yesterday, I had a good day except for the excruciating toothache. Its not as bad as it was yesterday so its getting better. I put some orajel on it so its helping. Also, my mom and i both dyed our hair. Mines is red and hers is blonde. The color is different but it looks nice on her because she is very light skinned (alot of people mistaked her for spanish :haha: ). My hair is a nice burgundy color. I love it. Well, the bleeding is medium/heavy for now. 3 more days before AF suppose to end. Hopefully AF leaves on time this time around.


----------



## snowangel187

I'm hoping ur af leaves on time to u deserve a break!! 

Afm- I've given up on getting my levels from my blood test.. they got til Wednesday to get me my referral for an Ob or I'm taking matters into my own hands and I might just start with complaints! The good news tho they've waited ling enough that I should get in rather quick now. Can't wait to see the first ultrasound!! 

I'm feeling pretty crappie and dh isn't being very supportive which is irritating.. anyways I'm going to go get dd some lunch and pray I get a nap!!


----------



## almosthere

busy day today ladies i am officially a BA graduate, yay! feels great to have 4 out of a possible 6 done....considering a 2 year program but would not start until next summer depending on the baby situation! I missed the deadline to start this summer...but it will be nice to have at least a years break to really figure out what I want to master in. Anywho....BD to all, I am hoping DH will BD tonight as I think I am going to OV early...so horny today which I know is a sign! But, we dtd the last two nights in a row so not sure he will have the energy to go again...if we wait til tomorrow will it be okay do you think??? hmmm these are the times a lady wishes she had an opk! haha


----------



## snowangel187

If u did it yesterday, you're good to skip today and Bd tomorrow.. :flower:

Congratulations on ur degree!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks snowangel!!! I think an issue I have with ttc is assuming I O sooner than later even though its prob the opposite-have too much sex early on and then not enough later on...so trying to be more relaxed but it is so hard I just have the idea stuck in my head that the more sperm I have in there the better my chances are!!!

and have an amazing vaca daisy!!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies,
Just wanted to check in and see how you guys are doing. And also give an update.. I had pretty much given up on hearing from my Dr and Monday I was experiencing chest pain so dh wanted me to call Dr.. which I did, but didn't tell them y I needed an appt. Because obviously they would have just told me to go to the e.r. anyways, it had been a pretty stressful day and had read a bunch online and assumed it was heartburn with stress. I didn't have any more problems so felt good enough to "ignore" it. Anyways still had the appt so went and Dr basically told me I didn't have to wait for a referral that as long as they (my primary) knew I was going to the ob it was fine... Soo that kind of irritates me I've been waiting for two weeks to call for an appt for nothing!! Called the ob on my way out of the Dr office and got an appt for Monday morning! :happydance: the great thing is they didn't even ask how far along I thought I was or when my last lmp was, but since I will be almost 8 weeks I'm hoping they do an ultrasound!! I've been pretty sick starts off really bad in the morning and have it for most of the day.. :( hopefully that ends soon tho.. I haven't thrown up but am losing weight. :( well I'm going to try to get some rest can't wait to hear ur updates. :flower:


----------



## almosthere

hellooo!!

Sorry to hear about your sickness sounds like no fun at all! And how frustrating that you have yet to hear back! I was supposed to hear back from a general ultrasound yesterday, but not a peep! Will bug the office Monday if still no word by today. 

afm cd 20, only had spotting once cd15 randomly...not from dtd like it usually is...so unsure if I am in my tww or not! I usually O anywhere from cd14-22, so three more days until I am def. in my tww. I have had LOADS of stress this entire past weekend and week, so not surprised I may not have Od. No spotting after DTD which usually tells me I od...o how I wish I did opks...hahhaaa... I could have Od on mothers day, but no ewcm yet...it was sticky and white over m's day weekend and now is watery...so just a waiting game for now!


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-cant wait for updates after your appt :thumbup:

almost-congrats on your degree. anf fxed for you this cycle!!!

AFM, today is cd10 and the spotting is gone so AF has left the building on cd9. Well at least i only spotted for 2 days and it only lasted 9 days this time :thumbup: Also, I've noticed my temps are in between both of my previous cycles' ranges so I don't know what to expect this time. But im thinking im going to ovulate because my temps are a little higher than last cycle's temps :thumbup: Well, right now, we've just been busy trying to get all the info from our family so we can fill it out in our paperwork. We've been pretty tired lately and this is the first cycle where we havent really been dtd because we've just been so busy. Also, now our nephew will be graduating high school in a few weeks and now he has decided to join the Navy too. But we kept telling him that he may not be stationed with us and just because he is our nephew doesn't really hold any significance. But he still wants to do it so we are supporting him and his mom (my SIL) is happy of his decision because she wants him to become independent and a man. Now, in order to make a decision for the Navy, we've talked to my friend Jeyvis who is currently enlisted and my dh's cousin who is going to retire in January after serving 20+ years in the Navy and also my godbrother who is currently enlisted and wants to retire in the Navy. We've talked to all and told them the things the recruiters said to see if they agree or they disagree. Majority of the things were accurate and they said training may be changed to 13 weeks now but they are not sure but if they said 8 weeks then its probably still 8 weeks and 13 weeks wont take effect until the following year. So we are pretty confident and all of them want to stay in there so that must mean something. We heard from all 3 different lifestyles how the Navy is. My friend is single, my godbrother is married with no kids and dh's cousin is married with 3 children. So if they can do it, we know we can :thumbup: The days are starting to move faster which is good because then i get to see my ob/gyn and figure everything out before we do leave for training but that's if we arent set to leave before then. But we shall see. If i cant get it done..then i will tell him my situation so he can put in notes for my next ob/gyn to do it. So everything will work out for us :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

today is my cd20! This will be easy with remembering where you are in your cycle b.c we are only 10 days apart! haha =)

and i am loving your attitude and I agree-WE CAN DO THISS!!! yeaaaa!! haha spring/summer bfps here we come! it has to happen in the next few months!!!


----------



## mzswizz

almost-you're right. Now i will remember because we are 10 days apart in our cycle :haha: And yes we can do this!! And if i end up pregnant before boot camp, then dh and I will decide to go in after the baby is born :thumbup: So everything works out. But right now, we are putting ttc on hold.

AFM, im cd11, temp is 97.53 and the opk is negative. DH and I dtd for the first time this cycle this morning. It was actually DH who initiated before work so it took me by surprised because i thought he was tired but I guess not :winkwink: DH and I, well let me rephrase that to I, am trying to complete our applications for the background check. I am almost done with completing mines. Now I just have to be done with mines and then finish the other half of DH's and we are good to go. I'm going to complete mines and then save it and then complete DH's and then send both off at the same time :thumbup: It's been a pretty tiring week and I have to go to work today. Then im off for 3 days yay :happydance: DH and I have decided that we are going to sell this house whenever we go into boot camp etc because we don't want to continue making payments for the mortgage if we already know we are not coming back to this house. We have already been trying to save up to move because this area and this house are nothing but headaches and stress and we just want to get out of here. Hopefully, today flies by so i can come home and start my 60 day endurance program on the kinect. I must say the UFC trainer game is working well for DH because he is getting smaller and you can REALLY see the difference. So i'm happy about that.


----------



## almosthere

glad to hear the ufc training program is working-fantastic news! and that is too bad about all the stress and headaches your home is causing! GL as you move to new things! And bummer to putting ttc on hold after this cycle :/

afm cd21...dh woke me up to dtd at 2am! ugh! I mean, I do like the surprise of this sometimes, but I was VERY tired after having my first day of teaching yesterday haha. still no spotting, and I usually OV no later than tomorrow...although I have this feeling I od mothers day which was my cd15 (on may 13th) OR graduation day which was cd14, may 12th...which would already put me at around 5dpo!!


----------



## snowangel187

All the not knowing can drive a girl crazy huh Almost? I hope you get your BFP soon. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

haha yes it can! I wish I knew, but it is also fun being a surprise...


----------



## mzswizz

almost-i think the ttc hold would be good for us just until we get settled into our new place.


----------



## almosthere

good! & sounds very exciting moving somewhere new!


----------



## DaisyAnne

Glad to hear you could get your scan, snowangel! Let us know how everything goes (today, right?)

I'm back, and had a horrible drive both ways, definitely will not travel far again til I'm feeling better! Today I have an appointment with a genetic counselor to talk about the numbers from my NT 12 week scan. They just want to monitor my baby for possible heart issues, so hopefully I will find out more info today! I'm not too worried about it, since it is still a small chance, but it is a little bit stressful...
They'll also refer me for my next scan, and I was told I *might* have one around 16 weeks- which I'm hopeful I could find out gender early!! :)


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies, had an ob appt today and have an ultrasound scheduled for first thing in the morning. :). Omw excited, but very nervous... Well after my ob appt I went and had my blood drawn,, and I passed out!! :dohh: have an ob appt next week on my bday to go over all results etc. Will update after my ultrasound.. :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

yay cant wait for your scan pics!!! 

AFM, we finally completed our forms for the Navy so now its just a wait and see moment.


----------



## CarliCareBear

how is everybody? hope you all are good. it's been quiet around here lately. 

i've been doing okay. finally got out of the hospital and was put on antibitocis for a long while because of the sepsis, thankfully the infection is now gone. i am still really really sick with the hyperemesis so they decided to put a subclavian port in me (this little port that is surgically put under my skin in my chest that runs to a main artery so i get my meds/fluids/blood draws from there). it has a little less risk of infection than the PICC's so i'm hoping i will get out of the pregnancy without anymore blood infections. 

stuff will be busy in a few weeks as we are moving to a new house and i have only a few months, not even to get everything ready for baby. i'm already losing my mind thinking about trying to do it all with how i feel, but it has to get done! so yeah, more of the same for me. getting closer to the finish line but in my situation it still feels like eternity. i know you ladies can relate, always a waiting game. 

will be thinking of you all! Xx


----------



## mzswizz

Carli-glad that you are out the hospital and hopefully the subclavian helps out completely :hugs:

AFM, im 2dpo today and my temp only rose a little to 97.49. Im thinking im out this cycle because my rise is very slow. Compared to my last ov cycle where it increased rather quickly and by 2-3dpo, it was high. I know its still early but I just have the feeling im already out. CM has turned to a small amount and sticky. So I know ov is over for sure. Im hoping that this positive opk and the temp dip wasnt a dud ov because that would suck. So now i have to wait it out and see what tomorrow's temp looks like. Today, im off work so I am going to take my dog to the vet and relax. I was cleaning up last night so that saved me the time and hassle to clean :thumbup: Still waiting for the availability to open for the physical so the Navy can call and schedule us. Im just ready to move forward with the process but I still need to practice my swimming technique because at the rate im at, Im not going to pass the swim part. They do have swimming courses for the people who arent that good in swimming but I just want to be able to pass so i can get that course. Well time to start the day.


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies. I didn't update right away because the ultrasound tech was a b*tch she wouldn't tell me if she saw a heartbeat...she only said Dr will discuss it with you. :cry: so basically for 36 hrs I was panicked and thinking there was no heartbeat.. sooo I've been very stressed. Turns out baby was fine, measuring 7weeks not 8, which I figured due to late ov.. Soo that lady was def a b*tch I'm filing a complaint and having my Dr refer me somewhere else!! Nausea really isn't too bad, its more of a food aversion thing. I don't want to eat anything and the smell of food. Yuck. 

One thing that I've found out but kind of upsets me.. my brother and his g/f found out they're expecting.. I knew they were trying and normally I would be Soo happy, the problem I have is she doesn't know how far she is so #1 she could be further then me which will piss me off. And two she is pretty much due the same month as me, whether before or after me. The reason that's a problem is I live 1800miles away from them and all family and I guarantee they will stay home where she is rather then travel to see me.. I thought after almost four years of living here I finally had a reason for my family to come visit. :cry: oh well nothing can be changed, guess I'm just waiting to hear her due date..

Sorry for the vent.. I think what actually set me off was finding out they were expecting while I was expecting the Dr to tell me baby had no heartbeat.. just a very draining week emotionally. :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

aww snowangel sorry to hear about the trouble you are having. Hopefully she doesnt take away your shine and your family will come see you! It would just be rude if they dont. Every child is different so it just wouldnt be fair if one got loved more than the other. Hope everything gets better for you.

AFM, im on cd20 today and my temp rose from 97.23 to 97.73. Yesterday, DH and I went swimming and I must say...i have a lot of practicing to do. Hoping I can get better before we are sent to boot camp. Also, dh and i have been working out so we are preparing ourselves. The only thing holding me back right now is swimming and that fear is pushing me. I have to build my endurance because I cant even swim from 6ft to 3ft. I always make it BARELY to 4'6. Sucks but i have to get better especially since we have to swim in an olympic pool :dohh: We also visited our family in Miami and broke the news that we are joining the Navy to our nieces who were sad because they will miss us but we made sure to tell them we are going to keep in contact when we can. My body is sore from swimming so i got to work later on to make my muscles feel better and get use to it. Yesterday, i told dh that my temps are very low and im thinking cd14 pos opk was a dud and i think i havent o'd yet. So i told him since i have 4 opks left im going to continue to test with them and see what happens. If i havent o'd yet, then thats going to put me at an AF due dute of either june 12th or june 13th. So dh agreed that I should continue testing just in case. Soooo in the meantime, we spent our free time at the house dtd yesterday :haha: So this morning, I woke up and took my temp which gave me a reading of 97.73 which shocked me seeing that it went up by .5 degrees and then i tested with an opk and this is what i got 


A POSITIVE!! SO MY INSTINCT WAS RIGHT!!! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

yay for Oing!!! afm spotted for the first time this cycle last night after dtd...af should be here any day :/ I am cd30 today...


----------



## mzswizz

almost-well seeing that your tracker says you are 9dpo....it could be possible IB. So its not over until AF shows her face.


----------



## snowangel187

Thanks mzswizz,, and good luck with that positive opk. :thumbup: 

Afm. Today we have dh's employees coming over for a BBQ and to hang in the pool,, tomorrow is my official appointment to go over my ultrasound and blood results, and also my birthday. :blush:


----------



## mzswizz

well happy early birthday and cant wait for the results. DH and I suppose to be going over to my parents since they are having a bbq for Memorial Day.


----------



## CarliCareBear

helloooo. anybody alive in here?? i want some updates! :rain:


----------



## almosthere

Hello, am here..just a little upset...no bfp..cd3 for me today, on to my 10th month of ttc...


----------



## DaisyAnne

:hugs: almosthere! I really hope this is your month!

Carli- are you doing *any* better?

AFM, I'm still sick, but better in that it's not all day. Just morning and evening, and I've only been actually throwing up like once a week- so I hope it gets better, but if it doesn't I feel like this is much more livable than before! I am excited to find out in just 4 weeks if we're team pink or blue :) 

How are you doing, snowangel and mzswizz?


----------



## snowangel187

I'm doing ok. Been nauseous most all day everyday. But dd is starting summer camp tomorrow so hopefully I'll be able to rest.


----------



## mzswizz

Carli-I am doing pretty good.

Daisy-Cant believe you will know the gender so soon :shock: time flies.

Snowangel-Hopefully you can get some rest.

Almost-FXed for your new cycle. Hopefully you get a bfp.

update: I DONT KNOW IF I TOLD YOU LADIES BUT DH AND I ARE ENLISTING INTO THE NAVY TOGETHER. ON WEDNESDAY WE WILL KNOW WHEN WE ARE LEAVING FOR BOOT CAMP.

AFM, its cd28 and my temp is 97.43. Really dont know whats going on but not worrying about it. I had a wonderful time last night. DH and I went to my friend's wedding dinner and it was nice and fun and the food was great. Her belly is getting bigger and she was telling me how she kicks hard now :haha: She even asked DH when is her daughter getting her playmate and she is expecting it to happen soon because they have to be in the same age group. You should've seen DH's face when she told him that :rofl: I always told him she said that but I guess he thought I was making it up :haha: Well, today I have to work later on and I just came back from my niece's award ceremony. Will post pics below. If no conception this month, then we will go into WTT until we are back together and will be able to dtd which I believe will be alot after being away from each for months :rofl: Well this is day 2 of the hectic week and Im taking it pretty well. Im a little tired but I can still manage. Also, I keep getting this darn runny/creamy cm :shrug: And its LOADS. I even told DH to remind me to check myself because I was so wet down there that I thought AF had decided to come early than expected. But when I did, it was only that cm :shrug: Weird....i know. Oh well. Its all a wait and see game.
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-04_08-57-33_593.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2









2012-06-04_09-01-33_242.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DaisyAnne

well, today was a fun day :( 
Let me start by saying that the baby is doing great...

I went to the doctor twice today, I was having symptoms similar to a UTI, but the doc told me I didn't have one, and it's probably just round ligament pains plus being a little dehydrated. I doubted that it was growing pains since it feels diff than the other ligament pains I have. As soon as I got home, the pain actually got so bad that I was doubled over and couldn't walk. Even after sitting for awhile, I still had a good deal of pain...I tried to go to the bathroom to see if it was that, and when I started to pee I jumped bc it was so painful! I was so freaked out at what was happening, called the doctor back and they got me an emergency appointment- end of the story is that I probably have a kidney stone :( but the happy ending is that the baby is fine! I was SO worried!


----------



## pichi

hey- i got unsubscribed to this thread so popping in to say hi!


----------



## almosthere

okay thanks pichi-how are you and little bean?? =)


----------



## pichi

We are good :) are you temping almost? Fx'd for you


----------



## mzswizz

hi ladies

AFM, dh and i are officially Future Sailors Claytons!!!! :happydance: We were sworn in yesterday :happydance: We picked our jobs and know when we are going to leave to Chicago. DH is leaving July 5th and im leaving November 19th. DH chose Submarine Electronic Computer Field and I chose Electrician's Mate (EM). So we both are working in the electrical field and once out of job training, we will be known as Fireman Clayton yay :happydance: But im trying to go to boot camp earlier. If i can then I will have a different job so we shall see. Also, we are going to schedule the doc appt before dh leaves for boot camp so yay :happydance: Im cd30 and my temp has been high since yesterday. Even if i get 97.2 tomorrow, i will have my crosshairs on cd19 and i will be 12dpo tomorrow :happydance: So im happy. Everything is working out.


----------



## snowangel187

Well I had an appointment yesterday. I was expecting just a chat with a genetic counselor, but they did an ultrasound!! :happydance: and they told me I have another ultrasound in two weeks and because I'm so thin they may be able to tell the gender. :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

i didn't think gender could be distinguished till at least 16 weeks :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

Well I will be 12 weeks and she said it would be an "I think" because there is more room for error, but she said 9 times out of 10 they're right. I won't go out and buy things but it should be interesting to see if they're right when I have my 16 week ultrasound. I don't care either way girl/boy so I won't be disappointed.


----------



## pichi

ah wow. Wish they guessed here! I'm dying to know what im having haha


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-thats fab news!

pichi-when will you know the gender?


----------



## pichi

in 3 weeks and 6 days haha. i would like an early scan but i don't want to really go for a 3d scan and spend £80... Have just bought our cotbed and mattress though :D i have a feeling we're having another girl.


----------



## mzswizz

do you have any names picked out?


----------



## pichi

yeah :) I love Aria for a girl and for a boy Xander or Xavior :)


----------



## mzswizz

lovely names!


----------



## DaisyAnne

snowangel- yes they told me that they can sometimes tell that early! Although they couldn't at mine that early....
I so wish they would've looked on Monday when they did the emergency ultrasounds, but since DH wasn't with me, and I was squeezed in at the end of the day only bc it was an emergency, I didn't bug them- they seemed not to want to look down there, just at the vitals!
I still have almost a month before our next one!


----------



## mzswizz

daisy-cant believe you are 16 weeks already?! Wow time is flying thats for sure.

AFM, im cd31 and my temp is at 97.87. FF has finally put crosshairs on my chart and is saying I am 12dpo. If i take off the opks, it would say i o'd on cd28 and im only 3dpo BUT looking at cd19 and cd28 ov for cd19, i had a .5 temp rise the next day and for cd28, i had only a .38 temp rise so im thinking cd19 was the actual ov day. What do you ladies think? Also this is the 3rd day my temps have been in the 97.80s. Actually it went up from 97.83 to 97.87 today :shrug: Also FF has labeled my chart as triphasic :shock: That's a first. Im not taking any progesterone either so its a huge shock. Plus, i looked at my chart to see when i had the right ovary pain which was the same day dh said it could be possible implantation, and it was on 8dpo which is when i got my first dip and it stayed low the following day and since 10dpo, my temps have been in the 97.80s sooo im freaking out because what if i am pregnant :shock: But we shall see. I will take a test the next time i have to pee and see what happens. Well, dh and i got to get everything in order before he leaves so we know what to do and whats going on. I start my new job on the 25th so thats really going to help out alot. So everything is falling into place as we speak. Now, if i am pregnant, Im just going to do what we planned and I enlist after the baby is born like around when the baby is 6 months or a year so no problem. Im just excited about everything actually so we shall see how everything plays out. What do you ladies think about my chart?


----------



## pichi

looking at your char i would have said you OVd the day it's putting you at 9dpo. the reason being - your temps are higher than the temps before signifying a shift


----------



## mzswizz

i was thinking it was possible but then we i looked at my march chart. It had similarities like my temp dropped on 8-9dpo and the temp rise on 10dpo but then fell after 10dpo which triggered my AF on 12dpo but this time, it stayed high so thats what got me a little confused. because for cd19, the temp rise on cd20 was by .5 degrees and on cd28, the temp rise on cd29 was only by .38 degrees so i thought it would be cd19. maybe i should take off the opks?


----------



## pichi

did you take OPKs after the 2nd of June? because maybe you missed a 2nd surge = a +opk? see what happens if you take the +opk out :) usually a temperature rise is more accurate than just cm or opks on their own


----------



## mzswizz

no i didnt bother because i had the first positive opk on cd14 but i took that one out because i didnt ov and the 2nd positive was on cd20 but it looks like i caught the ending of the surge and the pos opk on cd20 didnt match the temp so i expected it was a positive opk on cd18 or cd19. And once i started getting my negatives, i just stopped testing.


----------



## pichi

by the looks of your chart you were gearing up to OV and then your temp dropped again... i might be totally wrong but usually there is a pattern for before OV and after x


----------



## mzswizz

at the 4dpo, i think thats a fallback temp. I get those around 3-4dpo and i've noticed a pattern where 5-9dpo my temps drop. I dont have a clue why.


----------



## mzswizz

i just removed the opk and it put it as cd28 and my CL is wayyyyy higher now compared to 97.4 CL. its now around 97.7 so i dont know what to think now.


----------



## CarliCareBear

are you all still alive? it has been so long since i've heard any updates! 

as for me, i am still trucking along. hyperemesis is still going strong and i just got out of the hospital today for another blood infection. they had to cut my port out and have decided to induce me at 38 weeks (July 27th) if all is well with babies lungs. can't wait for this to be over! now, your turn, update me :D


----------



## snowangel187

Hey carli and everybody else. :thumbup: I was actually thinking of this thread earlier. :hugs: 

Afm I had a dr appt today the dr has decided to induce me at 39 weeks due to gestational diabetes. 39weeks is actually Christmas Day. :dohh: soo he will do it Dec 26th. I go for an ultrasound July 25th and am hoping to find out the gender then. :) then the next day I'm flying home and will hopefully be able to do a gender reveal to family. :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Carli-yay for finally being able to get induced. I think baby will be fine and i cant wait for the blood infections to be over for you :hugs:

Snowangel-your u/s is on dh's and i 3rd year wedding anniversary :cloud9: And you're getting induced too?! Well, now i will have dates to look forward to :thumbup:

AFM, im on cd8 today and AF is still gone :happydance: So AF really did leave on time. And im going to be busy today. I got to go to my recruiter and do my DEP meeting at 14:30 (2:30pm), going to TRY and clean up a bit and then catch the sleep that i could never catch because my dog keeps barking. So now since im up, im just going to start cleaning so atleast by the afternoon, SOMETHING gets done around the house :haha: I guess i will start on the laundry because thats the first thing that needs to get done. Long day and weekend ahead of me. Oh and also I only have 11 days left before I leave to go to boot camp for the Navy and DH left on the 5th so he is already there.


----------



## snowangel187

Mzswizz. Where are y'all going to boot camp? My baby brother is in south Carolina for boot camp until the end of the month and he's immediately going to Georgia for his schooling. :thumbup: which he will actually be closer to me then the rest of the family because everybody else is in New England. So depending on how prego i feel I might make a trip up to visit him while he's there. :flower:


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-glad this thread opened back up again! haha

I have been having lots of hard times lately....dh is seeing a urologist for infertility tomorrow, and then we both see a FS next Tuesday...this is because DH had a sperm analysis a couple weeks ago and it came back very abnormal- only 11 million sperm as oppose to 20.....and slow motility :/ So am sure we will be put on some kind of treatment plan soon....dh also needs to do a follow up SA so we are either going to do it next week or the week during my af lol (although I hope no af as is is due on my anniversary-the latest it would be due is two days after so fx i get bfp instead!)


----------



## mzswizz

snow-Boot camp for us is in Chicago. (Great Lakes, IL) 

Almost-fxed for a bfp for you.


----------



## almosthere

thanks MW-GL with bootcamp!!


----------



## pichi

almost- hope you get things sorted. 

Afm we are just toddling along lol


----------



## DaisyAnne

Glad to hear how everyone's doing! 
Gl at bootcamp mzswizz! 
Almosthere, I hope they can help you all out!
Carli- I can't even imagine how you must feel! At least now you know you won't have to worry about being overdue, glad they can set a date for you!
Snowangel- sorry about the GD! I know that's rough! I have my glucose test in a couple weeks :-/

AFM, we recently found out that we're team :blue:!!! So happy to be having a little boy and to start planning for him :) I've been enjoying pregnancy much more than I was in the beginning- m/s has 'mostly' left, feeling him move around also makes the more miserable stuff worth it, too! However, my big issue lately has been kidney stones :( I already painfully passed one a few weeks ago, and it looks like I've got another one in the wings now :( Looks like that's one pregnancy symptom I'll be having to deal with, and it scares me for future pregnancies as well :( But overall, I think it's worth it to meet my little monkey!


----------



## pichi

we are team :blue: too... But not 100% so that's why we are going for a private scan to doubly be sure :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

I'm tempted to change my scan to find out sooner then 13 days. :haha: tho I know the longer I wait the more accurate it'll be. ;). Hopefully baby cooperates. :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies...just popping in to update...very horrid day....went to the FS for the first time...so even though dh had 11mil sperm, only 2mil were alive..the rest were dead/useless....no iui for us....straight to IVF if dh's second S.A comes out the same or worse....


----------



## CarliCareBear

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies...just popping in to update...very horrid day....went to the FS for the first time...so even though dh had 11mil sperm, only 2mil were alive..the rest were dead/useless....no iui for us....straight to IVF if dh's second S.A comes out the same or worse....

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awww, almost i am so sorry things have been so rough on you lately. i am sure it's all been very hard and was not the type of news you wanted to hear. really, really sorry you are going through this.

i guess the good news is IVF is extremely succesful and you are definitely on your way to finding answers and solutions and eventually a precious baby. try to keep your head up sweetie. Xx


----------



## mzswizz

yay for being team blue daisy and pixie!!!

carli-when is baby due?

almost-im with carli. keep your head because ivf is very successful.

AFM, wow sorry ladies I havent been on much. I only have 5 days left before I leave and I must say, I have been very busy getting everything sorted out so I can finally relax before leaving. Im very excited to go in. I cant wait to see DH. My family is coming around now about me leaving to go to the Navy. And they even bought a webcam so we can video chat once I get out of boot camp. We received the formal invite for DH's graduation on August 31st :shock: Cant believe he is graduating already. It doesnt seem like he has been in there for like 3 weeks now. Time surely is flying. Speaking of time, I am already on cd14. I havent been really paying attention to my cycle at all. I just want to say that Im going to miss every last one of you. Im so glad that I have you women in my life going through my journey as well as letting me into your journeys. We have been through good times and bad and even whacky times :haha: But we have all kept each others' spirits high and always was willing to give out a helping hand and I must say, you ladies made me who I am today as a woman and a wife that is ttc. So i want to say thank you for everything you ladies have done and will do for me in the future :hugs: And one more thing...i am officially an E2 yay :happydance: AIRMAN APPRENTICE CLAYTON!!!!


----------



## snowangel187

You won't be able to attend dh's graduation will you? Good luck!!

Afm. Spent yesterday in the er. Vomiting Non stop so my dr had me go in. They tested my blood and urine for infection was all clear. They found I was dehydrated so pumped me full of fluids. They did an ultrasound to check on baby, baby is fine and I asked since we were in there maybe a guess at gender. So I think we're team :pink:


----------



## CarliCareBear

hey guys!! i wanted to let you all know that i finally had my little girl!! well, i actually had her 10 days ago now. I was induced on the 27th and ended up having my LO on July 28th by c section due to faluire to progress. she weighed 6lbs 11oz and was 19 1/2 inches long. 

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a194/WishIWasAsHotAsBram/cara.jpg

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a194/WishIWasAsHotAsBram/CB.jpg

my pregnancy was so long and hard for me but she is absolutely perfect and was so so worth it. :cloud9: my hyperemesis is gone and i feel great, it is insane!! hard to believe over a year ago i was in this thread freaking out asking for advice and now after my very long journey here i am. i want to thank you all. you were a great support to me through all of this and i truly could not have done it without you. 

i know the road is long and hard and that many of you are still working on your precious peanuts but i truly believe your day will come sooner than you think and you will wonder how life was ever different. thanks again guys, much love to you and please keep me updated!!


----------



## almosthere

Omgsh carli soo beautiful wow! Congrats....afm I am preparing for ivf was on bcps but had a sonohystogram and they found a polyp so may be delaying my ivf a month due to needing a hsg to remove the polyp...will keep updated enjoy your baby girl she is absolutely precious...thanks for sharing!


----------



## DaisyAnne

Beautiful baby girl, Carli :) She is just perfect :flower: I'm so glad to hear that you're feeling better, too! 

Almosthere- saying a prayer for your IVF! Excited to hear the results :flower:

For me, I am just trucking along...I'm starting to really feel the pressure of getting things done because I know baby will be here before I know it! Also, my older doggie hasn't been doing too well, so that has been making me sad lately, but she's started to do a little better so I'm hopeful :flower:


----------



## CarliCareBear

let's hear some updates ladies!


----------



## almosthere

hehe when i came on here it brought job seeing your precious baby carli!!!

afm I am officially waiting to test for my first IVF cycle! I will find out with beta results if it worked next friday the 21st. My transfer was today-it was a 5 day which is great and they put in one beautiful expanded blast!


----------



## almosthere

And today, the day of my transfer, is dh and I's one year of ttc so a special date for it to fall on...and we hope it works!!!


----------



## snowangel187

24 weeks today so made it to V-day. :happydance: The not so positive side, I've been dealing with some complications. I've been on bed rest for two weeks. For two reasons #1 I've been having contractions and #2 baby's stomach is measuring behind so they are not sure if my body is burning the calories before she is getting them or if she's got a growth restriction or other medical condition. And we won't know until my next ultrasound which is Sept 19th. 

How's everybody else?


----------



## almosthere

oh snowangel FX it will pass!!


----------



## DaisyAnne

Yay, I've been thinking about this thread and all you ladies! It's great to hear updates- we want yours, too, Carli!

Almosthere- can't wait to hear what happens! I really hope things went super well! :) Snowangel- I had to be on bed rest for only a week, and it was more difficult than one would expect- even though I have no kids! Hopefully all will be better at your next growth scan! and yay for V day!!! :flower:

AFM, I hit 30 weeks today, so only 10 weeks until EDD! I can't believe it- baby is doing well, but I've had some bad back problems and sciatica- I'm definitely starting to want this baby out of me, but also trying to enjoy this time and not wish time away. My hubby has been wonderful and really doing more around the house without complaining to save me the time on my feet for my back. It's really great to see him naturally transitioning to a new role- I know he'll be a great dad! Even with the severe back/hip problems, I am enjoying this stage of pregnancy- such a different experience, and just waiting patiently for our baby boy! :)

Hope to keep hearing more from you ladies! :flower:


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies-so I keep hearing V day what does that mean in pregnancy?? Reminds me of valentines day! lol and daisy-wow, you are so close to meeting your LO yay!!!!


----------



## DaisyAnne

The 'V' stands for viable in V day- basically once you hit 24 weeks your baby has a better chance of survival if he or she is born!


----------



## DaisyAnne

Also, I just finished watching "What to Expect When You're Expecting." I loved it just because I feel as though it accurately portrayed the way I feel much of the time (well the woman who tried to get pregnant for awhile and then pregnancy was not what she was expecting). I think it shows how each woman has a totally different experience, and I loved how the pregnant women who made it look so easy just made you want to scratch your eyes out, lol!!!


----------



## almosthere

I want to see that...is it already out?! It is so funny you mentioned the movie b.c DH and I brought it up yesterday!!

And oh, then super yay for v day!!!


----------



## CarliCareBear

it is so good to hear from you all! nice to be reminded that the journey continues even when our updates stop.

almost i am so so excited for you! whoo! how did it go?? i can't wait till you get your bean, it will totally happen for you! with IVF have you considered the possibility of twins? would that be awesome to you or too much? just curious cause i could imagine you getting two little angels after your long journey. one is going to be just as awesome as well.

snow, how did your ultrasound go?! i am really sorry to hear about your complications. pregnancy can be so scary at times and holy crap do i know how much bedrest sucks! it is not easy even though you would think laying around would be awesome, hang in there! Netflix saved my life during pregnancy.

daisy- what?! you are 30 weeks already? wow! seems so fast but I'm sure it's felt like an eternity to you. sciatia is awful and the next few weeks you will really start to feel it as you get bigger- it's amazing how many aches and pains it takes to make a baby! But 10 weeks isn't too long, you are getting so close! 

As for me i have been enjoying being a new mommy. it is very very challenging but so awesome all at once. breastfeeding has been very hard (don't let anyone tell you it wont be) but i have stuck it out! my baby girl finally started smiling consisntely and batting at her toys this past week which has been so rewarding. i hope it's okay to show you guys a picture? please tell me if it's not. we took our first mountain trip the other day, here she is 12 thousand feet high- my little mountain baby!

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a194/WishIWasAsHotAsBram/6d9a1da59b9d088def0ae24452a0eac4_zpsb6ecf03c.jpg


----------



## almosthere

carlie beautiful photo!!!

well ivf WORKED!!! I am 4 weeks and 2 days pregnant today!! We transferred one, not to say we cant have identical twins, right?? MY beta at 15dpo was 238!!


----------



## almosthere

ay for baby smiles and beating the breast feeding battle!! I am hoping to start growing milk soon, I am very small chested and would love to keep my new pair if they do grow!! lol


----------



## DaisyAnne

Almosthere- oh my goodness, CONGRATS!!!! :happydance: how exciting!!! :) :happydance: That is great news :flower:!!! I hope you have a fun and fairly easy pregnancy. Have you had any symptoms start yet? I know a *lot* of women don't feel anything different for awhile- those are the lucky ones! a H&H 9 months to you :thumbup:!

Carli- beautiful picture! It's so good to hear that things are going well :) I look forward to meeting our little boy and navigating those early months. 

Hope everyone else is doing well, too!


----------



## almosthere

thankyou daisy I feel if I did not have a pos preg test I would feel normal, but I am more gassy from both ends dry mouth bloated craving pickles which i like but black olives which I have never liked!!! lol...


----------



## snowangel187

Almost- :happydance: I'm sooooo happy for you!!!! <3

Carli- awesome pic!! Gorgeous! :flower:

My update, ultrasound went really well. I was mistaken before I thought the baby's stomach measurement was 24% but it was actually only 7% :( BUT the good news is she grew from 7% up to 24% dr was very happy with the growth!! I'm still on bed rest for now. Not sure I will actually be allowed off since I still have "pain" at times. But maybe he will lift some of my restrictions. I've been keeping busy with my new found love.... Pinterest. :rofl:


----------



## DaisyAnne

So glad to hear about your baby's progress, snowangel!!! :happydance:
and pinterest is great! I find so many cute things for babies and kids on there, too :thumbup: They have SO much cool stuff on there, it is SO addicting! 

almosthere- it is so funny how much our taste buds can change during pregnancy! I am finally starting to have some of my own tastes back, but there have been so many things I'll turn my nose to that I normally love- and things that I never like to eat before being pregnant that now I love (like tomato soup- although it gives me acid reflux now, so I still can't eat it, haha!). But for me, I mostly had aversions before the cravings kicked in! :( cravings are much more fun, lol!


----------



## almosthere

LOL I can't wait for aversions and cravings-I am just so happy to finally be pregnant!!!


----------



## snowangel187

Oh man the aversions sucked for me this pregnancy. The smell or thought of any food :sick: for at least 16 weeks. Which is probably why my weight gain is only 6lbs for this pregnancy so far. Cravings are fun. Aversions not so much!!


----------



## almosthere

I am already worrying about weight gain I actually dropped a pound after ivf transfer...I did see that there is no need for extra calories the first few months of pregnancy, but I am very skinny so I am trying to gain 2 or 3 pounds. I have been eating lots, but it just is not staying on me!!

And I work at a preschool and my sense of smell has already kicked in....stinky feet and dirty diapers in the IT room is all I smell ewwww lol


----------



## CarliCareBear

omg almost!! YAY!! I am sooo happy for you!!! huge, huge congrats! :happydance:

definitely don't worry yourself with the weight just yet. i fought to not lose weight my whole pregnancy- the doctors continuously told me not to worry till third tri and they were right! despite barely eating i still managed to gain in third tri, so no worries! really hope you don't get too bad of morning sickness and adversions and you can have a super fluffy pregnancy!

congrats again! whoo!


----------



## DaisyAnne

I had tons and tons of food aversions for 16 weeks, but still managed to gain more weight than I wanted somehow :( lol! For me, it was because I had so many food aversions, that all I could eat was pizza pretty much! I *had* to eat to not feel nauseous, but could not eat almost anything without feeling like I would throw up, so sometimes I would even eat 3 different things and spit them out before I could find something I could choke down, eek. I'm SO glad that part of pregnancy is over for me! 
However, according to my doctor, I've gained 20 lbs. so far, which is on track- it's just that I started out heavier than I wanted! I probably would've gained more if I hadn't had any aversions or sickness.

I'd always heard people say things about morning sickness and back/hip pain, etc. etc., but I did not expect it to be as challenging as it has been. I really feel that it is worth it every time I feel my little baby move around, but it has been a totally different journey than I ever expected! I think the ideal pregnancy is to have just enough symptoms to not worry too much, but not any more than that! lol. But on the positive side, I do feel like through all my trials (including the kidney stones I was lucky to get :( ) it has raised my pain tolerance in preparation for labor! haha.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies! I feel better I'm not the only one having early tri weight gain problems I do know it is still super early so hardly worried about it! I am more worried about my beta next Thursday I eant to know my beta numbers nowwww lol


----------



## mzswizz

congrats almost! wow that was super fast!

update about me...prepare yourselves lol: Well, I have went on a vacation to Connecticut to visit my DH from the 15th-18th of this month. I had a proper AF on Sept. 11th and it ended on the 17th. DH and I dtd from the 15th-17th like normal because AF just doesnt stop our fun lol. Well, now ovualtion for me is all over the place like usual. I have bee ntemping or anything i just let mother nature take its course. Im currently on cd16 and starting around cd11 i think (havent been keeping track) i had quick sharp cramping and it was on and off for like 3 days and then around cd14 (the day after i tried to check my cervix)..i had light spotting so I thought great another AF right after this but then it stopped the same day (was there for a few wipes and mixed with discharge) and well it is now cd16 and i have yet again spotting mixed with LOADS and I do mean watery LOADS of cm. Its kind of like the aftermath you dtd. So i have been leaking like crazy since around cd12 on forward, along with cramping, bbs hurt for a day, my cm was a yellowish tinge for some odd reason and now im having on and off spotting. It would be just my luck that we ended up conceiving on the vacation and it would be great because im moving up there in November which means if i did conceive, I will be almost 3 months so thats great. Well now its just a wait and see. Oh and i have no clue when the next AF is do. It seems like my body is getting more normal AFs because they are not as long.


----------



## snowangel187

Good luck tomorrow almost. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

thank you snowangel and welcome back mwiz! FX this is your lucky cycle!!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks almost. It would be great if it was because im moving up there soon to where DH so we can spend time together, he will be in school for over a year so he will be able to be a part of the pregnancy and also...this is our first time dtd together since his graduation day from boot camp so it would be amazing because it happened so fast.

Update about the spotting: It has stopped officially. No coloring of discharge at all. Discharge is clear again so im thinking this isnt AF because it would've been heavier by now.


----------



## almosthere

hmm interesting about the spotting, yay for no af!!

afm waiting for 2nd beta results...happy 5 weeks to me! lol


----------



## mzswizz

happy 5 weeks almost!!!!

AFM, cd17 and just went out on a whim and temped even though I have no clue what my other temps are but just was curious as to what my temp would be and well my temp is 98.79 :shock: So its pretty high for now. The spotting is still gone and there's only discharge now and I even checked the thermometer to see if there was any bleeding on it but nope it was clean. So its all a wait and see game i guess. I might just test next week and see what happens.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i am in PAIN!!!! Well, i started having TERRIBLE cramps last night and ended up releasing ALOT of blood. This morning, it was heavier than normal and I passed a HUGE clot the size of two thumbs . Didn't know i passed it until I went to change my pad and I was shocked to see it. This is day 2 of the super heavy bleeding and terrible pain. I have no clue whats going on but im just ready for it to end. Also, i shall be checking out apartments in Connecticut in November and most likely move that same month but we should see because we had a minor setback so just patiently waiting. DH heard me explain whats going on with me and he thinks im going through a m/c but i just think Im having one weird cycle but of course he begs to differ because this happened with the last m/c but i never took a test so i cant really base it on his theory but who knows. Im just ready to go to Connecticut so I can be with DH and also be able to go to the doctor and get all the proper tests ran. We might wait for baby until he goes on shore duty so he can be part of the whole pregnancy but we shall see what the Lord has in store for us. So here I am in cd2, super heavy bleeding, passing HUGE clots and with 20 times worse cramps. It shall get better soon.


----------



## almosthere

oh mw I am so sorry-I really hope you are not experiencing a loss, but so sorry for the pain-clots always scare me!

Also, CT is so close to me, yippee!! lol I am in Mass!!!

my 3rd beta is tomorrow...1st scan next thursday, can't wait!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks almost! And yes that IS pretty close yay. Now i can have a snow buddy hehe :haha:


----------



## almosthere

ohh that's right no snow in FL!! It is very pretty, but after a while it wears on me...not a big fan of the cold part of the winter LOL. Awaiting my beta results....will update my siggy tonight!


----------



## snowangel187

Try growing up in Maine. They get real snow there. :rofl: I much prefer Florida. Although some days I miss the crisp fresh fall air. But then I know while my family is freezing in Maine, I'm at the beach. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

almost-cant wait for your update!

snow-thats true. thats probably the only thing i am going to miss about Florida...the all year round summer.

AFM, going through the foam bleeding again :shrug: But its getting lighter. Will try and fin a doctor so I can speak to one asap and also now DH sees the urgency of getting rid of these ovarian cysts because they are really messing up my cycles.


----------



## almosthere

6 week beta =) 17,496


----------



## snowangel187

:wohoo: any chance there's two in there?


----------



## almosthere

hehehe we only transferred one so it would have to be identical twins unless a eggy snuck in LOL but we will find out next thursday at my 7 week scan!


----------



## DaisyAnne

yay! that's awesome almost! 

AFM, had a long day with doctors, seems I'm losing my mucus plug a little early, plus had some other possible early signs of preterm labor so they checked everything super thoroughly- looks like it's ok for now, but having to rest more and they're going to check again soon. Starting to get anxious about having everything ready now! haha.

Also, it looks like my sister-in-law may be in labor! :happydance: praying this is it for her, she's 38 weeks, yay!


----------



## almosthere

wow you two are so close-baby playdates! lol and glad your not going into labor just yet, it is still early for you!


----------



## DaisyAnne

It was a false alarm for my sister-in-law :( And I'm so excited our babies will be close, I also have another sister-in-law on the other side who's also 38 weeks, haha!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd15. I finally got the new health insurance processed and that's going to be effective November 1st. But Im going to wait until I'm with DH to go to the doctor so we both can find out and I dont just go by myself. I really need my support system. For some odd reason, DH and I both have that "prepare for the worst mentallity" in which we both said was pretty bad to do, so we are just going to go in and find out what's wrong. I have been tossing and turning all night so not really any sleep for me. Also, a tooth that has been causing pain, popped out on its own :shock: I think something hit it when I was eating but atleast I dont have to deal with pain :thumbup: Now if only my wisdom teeth would pop out on their own..would save me a trip to the dentist :haha: 36 more days until Im on vacation in Connecticut with DH :happydance: Im super happy. And then DH graduates on Nov. 30th and I move to Connecticut around the beginning of December after I come back which is Dec. 3rd! Atleast I will be up there before Christmas and my birthday. My DH already bought me my gift and its an IPOD eeeekkk :happydance: I needed a new one so he bought me a 160GB IPOD Classic :happydance: He knows just what to buy me. Now I got to think of what to buy him for Christmas. Im hoping to atleast be able to ttc during the trip if not then December definitely. And the funny thing is...if we conceive December (my birth month)...beanie would be due in September (DH's birth month) which DH was always hoping would happen secretly :haha: But we shall see. As for as my body goes, I just been taking the prenatals but I get too much cm. Yes, I know it sounds weird to complain about cm but seriously, I either have to put a panty liner on or end up changing underwear in midday because it leaks out as if its the after result of dtd :shrug: Don't know whats going on neither. Thought it could be like early ovulation or something :shrug: My cycles are being all over the place. The earliest for my cycle to start was I think 16 days and the longest 52 days so thats my new range instead of 35 days now. So now we just :coffee: Also, today, I have to enroll in dental insurance so getting all the enrollment etc out the way so I can start the health and dental process. Most likely going to do the dental work before the health because I want to be pain free before ttc but we shall see.


----------



## almosthere

GL with insurance-they can be such a pain to deal with sometimes!!!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks. its effective november 1st for health and i got to enroll in dental.


----------



## almosthere

Oh yay, not far at all!!!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd1 today. AF has started 20 days after the abnormal bleeding and found out that ovarian cysts cause abnormal bleeding in between periods :growlmad: Well, i had a talk with DH and I was going to wait until I went up there yo handle the whole going to the doctor to get treated BUT DH now is showing concern and he wants to go with my previous plan which was to seek medical help BEFORE i leave to Conencticut next month. So im changing my PCM (Primary Care Manager/doctor) to a female and will schedule an appt immediately when my insurance goes into effect which is next Thursday :happydance: So will be seeing the doctor soon. I'm just ready to get rid of these cysts so I can finally conceive with no problem and have a LO in our arms.


----------



## almosthere

So sorry to here this cycle was harsh. Hoping you can get medication/surgery to rid of these cysts! I only had one, but it was small enough where it was not a huge concern (although preventing me from ovulating!) and it went away all on its own.

afm, waiting for my next mark, 9 weeks, which will be thursday...then only a month from then until our big announcement, sooo excited!!! No more dr's apts until 12 weeks to hear babies HB on doppler =)


----------



## DaisyAnne

Mzswizz- hopefully they can get all that sorted out for you! no more cysts! Glad you can get it done sooner rather than later, as well! :flower:

Almosthere- have you thought at all about how you want to announce it? and do you think anyone suspects? 


Both of my sisters-in-law have given birth now, yay! The first one (my brother's wife) was team yellow and they had a boy (Oct. 9)! The other one (my brother-in-law's wife) had her baby boy yesterday at 4am after 19 hours of labor and 6 long hours of *pushing*!!! I can't believe it, that must be a record for pushing, poor thing! It's so exciting meeting my baby nephews! :)

AFM, entering the ninth month, wow! It seems to be going faster, which is good since I'm getting impatient! Also, it looks like we'll be having a big baby like in my family genes! Growth scan estimated him to be a bit big, although I know it can be off- but the estimate this week was the same estimate my brother's wife got in her 35th week- hers was 9lbs. 1oz at birth and 5 days early!


----------



## mzswizz

almost-your pregnancy is flying by! And yes i have multiple tiny cysts so i can just imagine whats going on.

daisy-your edd is getting closer!! cant wait to hear your labor and delivery story etc. And yes im happy as well.


----------



## almosthere

I wish it would fly by to next month as that is when I am announcing to my family and friends! Thanksgiving for my family and the day after to friends! We surprise dh's parents with my belly!!! hehehe =)


----------



## almosthere

and congrats on the two new family additions daisy, wont be long until you add another!!!! so exciting!


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies im cd16 today and just came back from the doctor. I love the doc actually. She actually listened to me. So with that being said...i got prescriptions for skin treatment (that i been dealing with and trying to get rid of) and also for my knee pain. Plus, she gave me a referral list for ob/gyn and orthopedics :thumbup: She wants me to schedule an appt with an ob/gyn that works with hormonal therapy and also infertility because she wants me to be put on medications like Clomid etc but she said thats for the ob/gyn to decide but she thinks Clomid would be the best way to go :thumbup: Also, she did a blood draw for anemia since i have heavy bleeding during menstruation and also bloodwork to check my thyroids to make sure they are functioning properly :thumbup: So everything went pretty darn well and im moving forward now. I have another appt with her on Nov. 19th @ 11:45am so 3 days before I see DH :happydance: So things are really moving. Also, she wants to do u/s to check the ovarian cysts and she was pretty pissed to hear I have ovarian cysts and my docs never scheduled a follow up on them because they said they were simple cysts and it would be no harm done. So im glad she cares so much :happydance: Well thats all for me. Im going to take a nap because the bloodwork has me exhausted.


----------



## almosthere

Glad things are moving along for you such wonderful news! Isn't it nice when your dr actually listens?! Lol


----------



## mzswizz

yes it is and to top it all off.....i called the referral ob/gyn and my appt is.....tomorrow @ 10:45am :happydance: Didnt think i would be able to get in so fast.


----------



## almosthere

wow, so exciting!!! I really hope this is it for you-getting closer!


----------



## mzswizz

I know!!! Im getting excited. DH already is talking about im increasing my chances of getting pregnant when i come up to see him on the 22nd :rofl: And he is excited about the progress that we are finally making.


----------



## almosthere

LOL cute, can't wait to hear updates!!


----------



## mzswizz

In 10 ours..I will be at my appt :happydance:


----------



## DaisyAnne

mzswizz- awesome! So glad you found a good doctor :) Hopefully you like you ob as well! It sounds like your doctor really did listen and is trying to check some things out for ya! I hope you get the answers you need, and I hope the ob is equally helpful :flower:


----------



## almosthere

wow daisy-happy 38 weeks-so close!!! how are you feeling? was this a good or rough pregnancy for you? hope all is well, so excited for you to meet baby soon!!!

GL today at your apt mw!


----------



## DaisyAnne

thanks! I'm feeling pretty good, but ready to meet this baby! I'll be meeting him within the next 3 weeks as they'll induce me Nov. 26 if I make it until then. Praying this baby gets here sooner than later!
I've been having some trouble with my blood pressure lately- nothing too terrible, but I guess they consider me pre-hypertensive? I had to spend a day in the hospital getting checked out, was put on bedrest for just a week- I'm off that now, but I have a very strict no salt diet until I have the baby- which is difficult since most food has salt in it! I wouldn't say it's been a 'difficult' pregnancy since I know many other women have had it much worse, but it's been one thing after another, so it has not been easy. I hope this means I'll have an easy labor and delivery?? haha, here's hoping!

How's everything going with you, almosthere? Have you had to suffer through any morning sickness? I hope not! and not much longer until you tell family and friends, right?


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies I've been dealing with more contraction drama. They originally planning to induce me at 39 weeks 12/26, but now are talking about 38weeks which would be 12/18 but for now am taking it day by day. I'm doing monitoring twice a week and OB appt once a week. I'm hoping this drama queen gets all her drama out now.


----------



## almosthere

Oh ladies glad to hear you are doing well for the mostpart!

Fortunately I have not had the worst ms no throwing up but I do get boughts of naseua often enough I would say....got it really bad at work Friday and in the weekend....it is triggerd by not eating enough snacks and also by wealking around at work being to active so no exercise for me and have gained about 6 or 7 lbs already for first tri but very necessary to ease ms!


----------



## mzswizz

Daisy-thanks and happy 38 weeks!!!! Hoping you get to meet your LO soon.

Almost-Hows everything?

Snowangel-Hoping all goes well and the contractions stop for you.

AFM, im cd17 today and I just came back from my ob/gyn. Well, actually it wasnt the one i initially picked..it was actually her partner BUT i fell in love :rofl: I talked, she listened to everything and then we started getting the ball rolling. Well, I've found out that I have PCOS :nope: But at the same time, it would explain everything from the irregular bleeding, cycles etc. She said PCOS is when there are lots of immature cysts on the ovaries which looks like acne on the ovaries which is hindering from me ovulating and getting pregnant :dohh: So with that being said..i am gettign an u/s in December because thats when I go in for my annual pap smear :thumbup: Even though at first I didnt think it was necessary...she has put me on BCP that i start on Sunday because she says she wants to give my ovaries rest because they are not working properly. So i have 7 months of bcp to use. And actually it is a good idea because at the same time, she is going to run proper tests to see whats going on with me. And she isnt worrying about treating me with any infertility drugs because she said she knows dh and I are fertile and healthy since we are able to conceive naturally on our own :cloud9: So thats a good sign. She said that after the 7 months...stop taking the bcp and have sex every day (which means back to normal routine :blush: ) so we can catc hthe first egg being released after the bcp. So now im going to go from super heavy 7 day periods to 1-2 day spotting periods :happydance: Awesome for me because now we wont have to wait long to dtd :haha: And I already said i give it until our next weeding anniversary to conceive which is July 25th and when I stop taking BCP..it will be June 11th!!! Hmmm maybe its a sign that we will get a wedding gift :winkwink: Fxed!!! So now im happy and satisfied and now we are in the waiting process but at the same time its a good thing also because atleast DH and I will be properly settled in wherever he is stationed etc so everything is working out :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

So glad you have a plan now MW! Now the countdown to TTC begins for you, yippee!!! i really hope the bcps help you!

And I am good thanks-got nauseated right on the drive home from work (was heading to vote first and didnt want to puke in the voting room so grabbed Wendys super quick and scarfed it down). It was delicious =)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks almost and now i want wendys lol. im just watching the vote but im going to sleep before the winner is announced. have to wake up early.


----------



## snowangel187

I Waited for two hours in line to vote. Thank goodness it was only 75* out. Not very good for somebody with swollen feet who is suppose to be on bedrest tho.


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-I went to my assigned poll location and since everybody went toearly voting, it took me 10 mins total to get in and get out and no line. I guess I was pretty lucky. My sister had to wait in line though.


----------



## snowangel187

My city doesn't do early voting. Lines for long all day. Tho the other residents said its never like this. They think people were unprepared and were just reading the amendments when getting in there. :shrug:


----------



## almosthere

I went after work around dinner time and no line-stinks about your long wait snow!


----------



## DaisyAnne

mzswizz- yay, FX for your anniversary baby! :) 

Did you all hear about the woman (in Chicago?) who went and voted while she was in labor with contractions 5 minutes apart? She stopped at the polls on the way to the hospital, lol! I did an absentee ballot this year, since the election was only 2 weeks from my due date, I didn't want to miss it if I went into labor or if I couldn't stand in line for some reason.

almosthere- I hope your nausea goes away quickly! Definitely eating is the best medicine :thumbup: I do not miss those days!!! (although mine got to the point where eating was the only thing that helped, but eating also made me sick :dohh:- hopefully it doesn't go there for you!!)


----------



## mzswizz

snowangel-sucks they dont do early voting. it wouldve helped out big time.

daisy-thanks and no i didnt hear about that. Now thats a dedicated voter!!!

AFM, im on cd18 and 4 more days until I start the BCP :happydance: I am starting the folic acid now and going to wait until i get the month supply to keep taking it. By the way OBAMA WON :happydance: I am sooooo happy. Today is a very good day and its nice and cool outside. Im going to spend time with the fam and talk to DH. Oh so today will be day 1 of folic acid and prenatals. Here we go on the journey.


----------



## snowangel187

I was having contractions while waiting to vote. Tho too "early" to give birth, but people were joking with me about having the baby in line and making the baby vote too. :haha: them we were joking about how we would make national news. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: That would've been funny


----------



## almosthere

MW so they are having you start bcps and prenatals and folic acid? woohoo!

Funny story about the woman in chicago!!! glad you did not repeat that story snow! LOL and yes GO OBAMA MW!!

snow-my MS has gotten to the point where SOMETIMES eating makes it worse that was a bad day=this only happened on one or two days thankfully!!


----------



## mzswizz

almost-yes they have me on prenatals, starting the BCP on Sunday and folic acid. Hoping that all 3 will work together and get my body in order.

AFM, im on cd19 and im exhausted. Working on a few hours of sleep here. Im excited because in exactly 2 weeks..im going to be on a plane arriving in Connecticut a hour from now :happydance: I will start the birth control Sunday morning and by the time I see DH, i will be almost 2 weeks into the BCP so lets see how it effects me on a daily basis. Hoping to not see AF during trip so lets keep our FXed for that. Just hoping BCP doesnt jump start a 1-2 spotting, period. Florida is having its cool temperature time now and DH says it has started snowing :happydance: Now we get to enjoy snow together so i cant wait. I got to change a few of my outfits though since its going to be snowing when I get there. I have been procrastinating on the packing but I know it will get done eventually :blush:


----------



## CarliCareBear

hey ladies! so good to hear some updates from you guys! 

mzswiss- i am so glad that you finally have a real diagnosis and a plan of attack. i really hope the hormone therapy does you wonders and you and your sweet hubby will be on your way to parenthood. soon FXd for you!

almost you are almost haha:) in the second trimester!!! i am so happy for you!! it's good to hear that your morning sickness hasn't been completely awful but i know even a little bit of nausea stinks. thankfully around 12 weeks it will probably start fading for you. make sure you are keeping hydrated!

daisy- i feel like your pregnancy has flown by! it's strange how quickly it goes when it's not your own pregnancy. congrats to your sister in laws! that is awesome that all your kiddies are gonna be so close in age. i am so looking forward to seeing some pictures of your lil' bub (if you feel so inclined). are you starting to feel pressure to have everything ready? have you gotten a nursery together and such? 

snow- i am glad you didn't have your baby in the voting line! you guys definitely would be national news! nice job being so dedicated, i would never have stuck around if i was having contractions. you are awesome! i hope your little drama queen cuts it out and finishes baking! she's just in a hurry to meet you!

as for me, things are going pretty well. lil' baby cara has really started to absorb everything and notice the world around her. she plays with rattles and toys and smiles/coos/yells all the time. she has a very good disposition whenever she is content- i really got lucky in that regard. 

hope you all are taking good care of yourselves!


----------



## mzswizz

carli-thanks :hugs: And aww Cara is 3 months already :shock: Where has the time flown?! 

AFM, im cd21 today :shock: My cycle is just flying pretty much. Tomorrow (Sunday), in the morning is when I start the BCP. Hoping these BCPs are better than the last ones I were prescribed by my former ob/gyn. I only have 12 days to pack so Im going to get started on it later in the morning. Also got to finish helping MIL move her stuff also. Pretty tired from all the packing and moving. She hasnt moved in yet but she is trying to move in some time next week. Im just ready for Thanksgiving day so I can finally see my DH.


----------



## almosthere

Aw, you must miss him MW-happy you will see him soon-I am also counting down the days to thanksgiving, as that's when I announce my pregnancy to my family!!!!

Carli-O M G Cara is sooooo adorableee in your avatar ahhh!! so cute =) And yes I am totally keeping hydrated-think I may have drank too much water yesterday though-went to the loo a million times!!! Then I also have to go every morning now around 3:30/4:30, then wake up around 8 to pee this morning too so can't fall back to sleep at this point. And yes, 2nd tri is right around the corner, less than a week away-I really can't beleive it! It has not been hard to hide this pregnancy either-but I am going out to Harvard Square in Boston with my friends, so I will need to wear a cute flowy top with some leggings ;)


----------



## DaisyAnne

Carli- great to hear that you little on is doing well, and it's hard to believe how quickly the time has flown by!!

A quick update for me:
I am back on bedrest, and it looks like I'll be on bedrest until the baby comes. I had a significant amount of protein in my urine in my 24 hour urine collection test I had done after I went to the hospital for high-ish blood pressure a coupe weeks ago. I guess they didn't get the results back at my last appointment because it was right after the storm when everything was closed down- so the doctor was really upset that my other doctor took me off bedrest. Anyhow, we're doing some more tests and it looks like they're concerned enough about the possibility of pre-eclampsia to induce me a little earlier... so depending on the test results, it seems like they're going to tell me on Monday whether they want to induce me next week at 39 weeks or on my due date. I'm really hoping I go naturally before I have to be induced! Yesterday I was having contractions and lower back pain for several hours that were quite regular and getting closer together, but once they got to 6 minutes apart, they just tapered off. I was praying it would turn into something so I wouldn't have to deal with the other stuff! haha


----------



## almosthere

Sorry to hear daisyanne but on the bright side-you may get to meet baby sooner! And you won't be on BR for too long!


----------



## mzswizz

almost-yes i miss him dearly.

daisy-sorry to hear that. hoping baby will be naturally though.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd22 and i took my first BCP at 6:15am. So far, no side effects. The last time i took the 1st one, i felt sick to my stomach and exhausted etc but with this one..i feel sooo good. I have lots of energy, not sick to my stomach etc so thats good. 11 more days and im out of here :happydance: Cant wait!!! So everything is going good and I seriously got to pack :haha:


----------



## almosthere

woohoo mw, so excited for you to start your new ttc plan!! =)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks almost! im excited too :haha:


----------



## DaisyAnne

Just a quick update from the hospital...after being officially diagnosed with with pre-eclampsia, they decided to go ahead and induce me....I've been in the hospital since Monday night (it's Wednesday night now) and still no baby! Things have just been moving slowly, but I'm on the epidural and just waiting for it to be time to push! After 2 days of trying to have this baby, I am ready to get on with it! Haha


----------



## almosthere

Oh daisy I am so sorry to hear it is a b it of a struggle-you must be exhausted!!! Hoping the baby has arrived tonight!!! Bless!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Daisy-You will be in my prayers. FXed you have your LO in your arms by now.

Almost-how are you?

AFM, im on cd26. I will be taking my BCP at 6:15am. I dont have a clue why im up right now. I have to wake up at 5am to book dh's ticket to come here for christmas break. Dont want to miss out on the ticket that we've seen and he ends up not being able to come. Well, i've noticed that with these BCPs I have alot of energy and my libido is through the roof :thumbup: Also, the downfall is that I get loads of creamy cm throughout the whole day with them. Normally, i get creamy cm but then eventually it dries up. But ever since I've started the pills, the cm just never goes away. So i have to stay with a panty liner just in case. Also, so far no spotting or bleeding while taking the pills so I guess thats a good sign. Next week sunday will start week 2 on BCPs which is a huge milestone because when i was on BCP previously after the m/c, i couldnt even get through week 1 without deciding to stop taking them. AF is due in 9 days so lets see if i still have a bleed or the BCP will stop AF from arriving. Im hoping it stops AF from arriving because i dont want to have another AF while im on vacation. Well, im pretty much done packing finally :happydance: So now its just time to wait for the 22nd to come so I can see my wonderful DH and we enjoy our 2 weeks together :happydance: Also, later on this morning, Im going to help a friend exercise so im feeling pretty good about this. I finally can be a physical trainer to somebody :haha: I just want to thank the Navy though because they did work me out so now im stronger and more toned and I finally got my abs back :happydance: It took alot of hard work but it worked although my abs like to disappear when I eat etc :rofl: But now I got to keep myself in shape because weight gain is a symptom and I just dont want to let myself go because im on BCP and try to get back into shape once I stop them. Better now when I have the energy than later. Well, let me wrap this up because if I keep talking, I will have enough to write a book :haha:


----------



## almosthere

Yay for abs! And bcps can be annoying sometimes but it will be so worth it! I know it made me gain extra pounds for sure! I am doing great so glad to be in the 2nd tri safety zone as I like to call it and can't wait tto hear baby on the doppler Tuesday eeek! Counting down the days...of course this has been the slowest week ever!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes. i hear about weight gain as a symptom so im trying my best to stay fit while im on the pills. Also yay for being in the 2nd trimester now. I bet you are excited to finally get to announce the good news. And to me this week kind of went fast but then again i guess its because i been super busy.


----------



## almosthere

Usually my work weeks fly by, but I think this week is dragging because I just want it to be Tuesday for my apt and then thursday for anouncing lol

but yes, so happy to be in 2nd tri officially, woohoo!!


----------



## mzswizz

happy 12 weeks!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. Today is a lovely cool day and Im enjoying the weather as much as possible because I dont know when the next heat wave will hit. Today, im on cd27 and tomorrow ends the first week of BCPs :happydance: I have only 5 MORE DAYS BEFORE I SEE DH :happydance::happydance::happydance: Im over the moon happy right now about it. DH booked his tickets to come down here Dec. 20th-Jan. 6th. So he's going to be here for Xmas, my 23rd birthday, new years eve nand new years :happydance: He said that for my birthday, he wanted to do a cruise to Hawaii :cloud9: I would love that but we shall see. Atleast now we got 5 months to vacation, enjoy and explore before we settle down and start back on the ttc wagon. I think this 6 month break is exactly what we need to save up more money, go vacation with just the two of us and get to have our "alone" time and enjoy being with each other. I think this is our mini vacation :haha: From what im getting...the BCPs will be out of my system in no time once i stop because the midwife told me to have sex every day with dh right starting from when i stop taking the BCPs because the best thing is to catch the 1st egg that comes after the BCPs. So im hoping it doesnt take long. Hoping that after these long 2 yrs of actively ttc, a 6 month break can solve all the problems and we get our LO finally. Its been a very long journey for us and im just ready to finally enjoy the blessing we've worked hard for. Now back to these BCPs...these little things cause ALOT of cm :haha: Dont know why..maybe because its preventing pregnancy so thats why :shrug: I have no clue though. I should've ovulated by now though seeing that im on cd27 but then again you never know because of my crazy cycles. Hoping i can go back to the normal 28 day cycles I use to have but i guess thats wishful thinking :blush: Well, im all packed and ready to go to Connecticut. Finally got it done but atleast I dont have to worry about it now :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyAnne

I haven't caught up on everything yet, I'm just popping on really quickly while I have a moment- I had my baby boy on Wednesday evening just a few hours after my last post! I went from 4 to 10cm dilated in just a few hours, and pushed for about an hour. Our baby Matthew was born at 8lbs. 13oz. and 20 inches long :) We are so happy and are at home settling in!


----------



## mzswizz

yay congrats Daisy!! Welcome into the world Matthew!!


----------



## almosthere

Congrats Daisy! I had a feeling he was at least in the process of being born when we hadn't heard from you. Sounds like a fast delivery-I hope for the same with my little peanut!!! congrats again!! so exciting =)


----------



## mzswizz

Doctor's appt: Well my doctor's appt went very well actually. I got the results from my last visit. Also, I told her that I am now on BCPs. Well, my thyroid levels are perfect. BUT now we have another issue. Well, good thing is im not anemic (due to super havy bleeding during AFs). The issue is my platelet level is very high :nope: Normal range is 140-400 and mines is at 523 :shock: I asked her what is a platelet and she said that it is what controls the clotting in the blood. She said with my level being high...i would be able to get pregnant but wont be able to carry the pregnancy :nope: Which would explain alot now :dohh: So she has requested I see a hematologist and let him do all the proper bloodwork so we can get the underlying problem fixed so by the time im off BC, i will be set and ready to go :thumbup: Did I say my doc was amazing or what :haha: So one step closer to our rainbow baby. Im happy that Im finalyl getting my answers but pissed the my former doctors didnt find out none of these issues in the past because they could've been solved by now.


----------



## almosthere

mw-I totally understand your frustration-I am so sorry it took so long, but SO happy that you have answers because now you will get pregnant and carry to term-so excited for your future ttc!!!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks almost! Yes, im just happy that now after everything is all said and done...i will get the rainbow baby we finally deserve :happydance: oh and i have my appt with the hematologist @ 9am on dec. 5th :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

yay that is so soon! although it sounds like no rush since you need to be on bcps for a while anyways right? or did your doctor say that could change thanks to this newly found information???


----------



## mzswizz

i could've been seen on nov. 26th but i will be out of town until dec. 3rd so i had to get an appt after dec. 3rd and my primary doc is the one who found out about the platelet problem but when i go to my ob/gyn's office (also will be in december)..i will let them know the info and see from there what they say about the BCPs.


----------



## almosthere

Sounds like a good plan! omgsh is dh home today or is it tomorrow?? yay for you!!!! afm hearing baby on the doppler, but not until 4:30 ahhh I am going to go crazy waiting for this at work all day lol


----------



## mzswizz

yay cant wait for your appt almost!!! And i will be going up to Connecticut to see DH on Thursday (Thanksgiving). So in 2 days :happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM, im cd31 today and tomorrow is my last day here before im on a plane to go see my DH :happydance::happydance: Super excited. The time has finally come cant wait. And there will be loads of photos :haha: Today, im going to call the ob/gyn office to schedule an appt in December for my pap smear and ultrasound. I want to knock everything out the way at once. And I have my bloodwork so I can also give that to her to update her about the newfound information that I have received :thumbup: Im happy because now everything is getting in motion for a rainbow baby. Before (as you all experienced with me) I was going back and forth to the doctors and ended up with no information and nothing getting done. But now, ever since the FIRST day of my appt, I have been finding out things AND getting diagnosed :thumbup: Seems like it just goes to show that when a doctor cares about the patient..things will get done. And DH is happy that we are getting everything out the way also. Its a good thing Im on the BCPs because atleast now while we wait, I can get everything fixed and dont have to worry about not getting certain meds etc because I think its a possibility I am pregnant. And I rather have my body in great condition for baby or babies instead or trying on my own because im impatient and end up going through the heartache of another m/c. So I'm taking it slow. And I wonder once my ob/gyn sees the whole platelet issue that she might tell me i can get off BCPs sooner because they just thought that it would be the PCOS and my irregular cycles stopping me from conceiving :shrug: We shall see. And omg 5 months and 1 week before I start ttc already?! :shock: With the doc appts and vacationing to see DH and everything...I think i will be back to TTC in no time.


----------



## mzswizz

Well a little to update: Just thought about it and if i conceive in May after i finish the BCPs in April...then we will have a February baby which is the same month of our dating anniversary which is Feb. 18th :cloud9: Also on our anniversary, I have a follow up appt with my primary care doc. So these are my appts so far:

hematologist-dec. 5th @ 9am
ob/gyn-dec. 6th @ 9:30am :happydance: 
primary care doc-feb. 18th @ 9:30am 

Im happy that im able to get the ob/gyn the day after i see the hematologist. And stuff is really moving rather quickly so it seems like its going to be back to back doc appts!!! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd32 today and today is my last day here :happydance: Tomorrow I will be in Connecticut celebrating Thanksgiving with my DH :cloud9: Im so excited. Well, ever since I've been on week 2 on the BCPs, I've noticed that I've been sick to my stomach (nauseous) :nope: I looked online and its normal because it says you will feel sick to your stomach for the first few months so I guess its my body adjusting to the BCPs. Still no bleeding and I dont have the pain in my ovaries like I use to hours after I take the BC so thats a good thing. I just got to put up a few things, clean up a little and call a few companies before I go on my trip tomorrow so today is going to be a relaxing day I suppose :thumbup: DH is already counting down the hours :haha: Can't wait for the trip and then when I get back...then its the start of doc appts again. I've noticed that I have gotten so much more accomplished within these past few weeks with these doctors than within the 2 years with the previous doctors :thumbup: So its a new beginning and a new step closer to our rainbow baby. I know this is our time now because God is blessing us with all the proper treatment etc needed to get our rainbow baby. Also, weird thing i remembered. I remember when I had a psychic reading..she said that I will need medical attention in order to have a baby and I will conceive a baby before DH's next birthday :shock: Now, im getting medical attention and DH's birthday is in September and with these BCPs, im hoping to be able to conceive in no time after i stop taking them. That is soooo weird.


----------



## almosthere

Hi MW not ignoring this thread-just had a big scare at my 12 week apt last night-feel free to read about in in my journal in my siggy....but SO HAPPY YOU GET TO SEE DH tomorrow, yayy!!! =)


----------



## mzswizz

Almost-Oh my! I read what happened. Glad all ended well and love your u/s pic by the way. I say team blue. But i suck at guessing :haha: Ans yes in a matter of hours I will be seeing DH eeeekkkkk :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

Everyone is thinking blue....not sure what that nub we can see is!! LOL could be part of the leg, the cord, who knows!!! the nurse said she usually doesnt see what she saw in between babies leg when its a girl sooo hoping she is right with team blue!!!


----------



## mzswizz

I looked at the head and i just had a boy feeling but we shall see. Im hoping my first will be a boy but then again im happy with either or


----------



## snowangel187

I was told that some technicians are able to determine the gender at 12 weeks if the women are thin and that its more accurate if its a boy. They told me at 12 weeks it was a girl and they were right. :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

eeek I really hope it's a boy! today dh and i gave our announcement card to my mom then she gave it to my dad-then as my mom took photos of the US pictures from our 12 week 5 day scan, they all had a hint of blue in a different spot....we tld them we knew a possible sex but that it was a secret until it is at least confirmed in January!! LOL


----------



## mzswizz

almost-yay for the announcement!!!

AFM, im on cd2 today. AF came yesterday and I must say I am enjoying this new AF :thumbup: Its lighter than my normal flow its like a light flow (close to spotting) and I have no pain like cramps or anything :thumbup: So im pretty happy with that. Dont know how long its going to last though but Im keeping an eye on it. Also, dont really have any clots. I havent seen any so I guess the BCPs are doing their job :happydance: Tomorrow starts week 3 of the BC already :shock: I tell you the time is just flying by. Im on day 3 of my vacation and I am loving every minute of it. DH and I went on a date to the movies yesterday and I enjoyed it :cloud9: We are going to go on a submarine tour on Monday and Thanksgiving was wonderful. On a good note, we were able to dtd before AF came :haha: Also, dh made me smile when we were talking about the future yesterday. We were saying we are going to pay off half of the credit cards before I move to where he is going to be and he said that we got to save also because and I quote "we are going to have kids very soon" :cloud9: So, he is ready and prepared and Im happy because of that because that means he is taking it seriously and we are on the same page for kids so thats great :happydance: Today, is my relaxation day because today is DH's duty day. So i will see him tomorrow morning :thumbup: Well all is well around here.


----------



## almosthere

Glad to hear time is going by fast for you so that soon you can be a mommy! I really hope you get your rainbow baby...or babies since we know twins are in your possible future too! hehe.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks almost and i know!!! one minute i think first time around its going to be twins and then i think ok maybe not :haha: Cant believe in 4 days I will be in the 4 months mark :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

yay getting so close!!!


----------



## mzswizz

yes, its getting close and quick at that. So AF has been pretty okay. Just been having on and off cramping but the flow is still lighter than the normal which im soooo happy about because they heavier it got..the more pain i had to endure :nope: Wasnt a good feeling i tell you. Hopefully, the BCPs are working and I wont have a long AF. Im not sure if this AF is going to be the normal 7 day AF before the BCP "AF" starts going into effect but I guess it's all a wait and see for right now. Im just ready for AF to be over though because I want to enjoy some more "alone time" with DH before I have to go back to the stress in Florida.


----------



## mzswizz

How's everyone?

AFM, im on cd6 and looks like its going to be an extended AF :nope: Oh well. Atleast DH and I found ways to still be intimate without actually dtd :thumbup: AF isnt as heavy as my normal flow so thats good. And hoping it ends soon so I can just relax and be able to dtd since its been awhile :blush: Last night, it was light snow so this morning I woke up to a beautiful scenery of white outside :thumbup: I am going to walk through the snow today because I got to run some errands. Im not looking forward to coming back home because im going to miss my dh and from what i here...my MIL hasnt officially moved in sooooo i may have some alone time at my house before she actually comes and moves in. FXed she moves in close to DH vacation date :haha: I love her to death but we not going to get along because there can only be one boss lady in the house. Well, dh graduates from school on Friday so im happy about that. Cant wait until he gets out of school so i can see him today. And today marks the 4 months mark yay :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

I am doing good although had headache since yesterday afternoon and woke up with it...trying to avoid taking tylenol but may need some soon ugh. So only 4 months til stopping bcps?! Yippee! Not long at all in the scheme of things! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Hope your headache goes away for you soon. And yep 4 months and 4 weeks left before i take my last pill!! :happydance:

AFM, im on cd7 and the bleeding has gotten lighter so it looks like it may stop in a day or so :thumbup: Yesterday, dh and I dtd :blush: I guess AF isnt going to stop him from having a good time :haha: I must say I did enjoy it and got my mind off of AF too. And i think us dtd is causing AF to stop now because after we dtd...i filled up 2 pads within a hour and then the flow just became light. I can now wear panty liners again so maybe he just jumpstarted the ending of AF :shrug: Im happy because DH graduates basic submarine school tomorrow :happydance: But he is changing his rate so he wont be in submarine long. I just cant wait for him to be stationed so i can pack up and leave. Im really tired of being in Florida and ready for change. Also, I just want to get away from all the stress that is there. Hoping everything is all settled before I get off BC so once I get off, we can finally start TTC with no problems :thumbup: It has been light snow on and off throughout the days. It took forever for thanksgiving day to come so I can go on the trip but now time is flying unfortunately and i will be back home Tuesday :cry: I wish time will slow down so we can really enjoy each other. We have been having fun though. I just wish I didnt have to leave so soon. Oh well, atleast I got my docs appt to look forward to though :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

Aw, it must be hard having to leave dh...I know i would probably ball my eyes out saying goodbye =) I hope you continue to enjoy your time with DH and before you know it you two will be baby dancing again!! hehe

afm headache is FINALLY gone after finally giving in and taking a extra strength tylenol last night haha yayy


----------



## DaisyAnne

Hi ladies, 

Happy (belated) 2nd trimester, almosthere! I felt the best around the middle of the second trimester, so I hope you feel good, too!

Yay for time flying by, mzswizz! And hopefully you'll get your wish that your MIL won't move in too quickly :thumbup:

As for us, we are doing well, just trying to get the hang of breastfeeding. It's going better now, but it has definitely not been easy or pain-free. I love getting to spend all my time with this little guy- both my hubby and I are so smitten! I thought I'd post a picture this time :) The first one is from the day we were leaving the hospital, the second one is from about a week old.
 



Attached Files:







Matthew1.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4









Matthew5.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mzswizz

almost-yes it is always hard to say goodbye but i know i will be seeing him again soon and yay for the headache going away.

daisy-he is soooo adorable!!!!

AFM, im on cd8 today and AF is still here but the flow is getting lighter so thats a plus :thumbup: DH graduated today and I am so proud of him. I get to take his certificate and his medal home with him to put it in a safe place until we move into our new place once he is stationed. DH hasnt gotten information about when he starts his next school yet. But it will be on the same base he is currently stationed at. Hoping to gt news about when they are transferring him to surface instead of submarine though. It's all a waiting game. Also, my nepew graduated boot camp today. So its a celebration today. Today has been a good day. Im hoping AF will stop by tomorrow though but we shall see. Well, thats all for now.


----------



## almosthere

sounds like a lovely day mw!

and OMGshhh daisy-he is super cute! What a doll!! Congrats! How was your delivery?!


----------



## DaisyAnne

The delivery was pretty smooth :) It was a long time in the hospital, though.
Here's the longer version of our birth story:

They did cervadil Monday night, then pitocin Tuesday all day. It didn't do enough, so they paused the induction for a few hours and started over again Tuesday night with the cervadil again and then the pitocin on Wednesday. Wednesday, the contractions started coming stronger, more painful and 2-3 minutes apart right away, but I still wasn't very dilated. I ended up getting the epidural at 4cm around 1pm because I was pretty tired already and the contractions were pretty strong and painful at that point. The epidural was WONDERFUL! haha- I could feel the left side for awhile before they fixed it, so I did have a lot of pain for a bit, but once it kicked in fully, it was so peaceful. 
They ended up turning off the pitocin around 4:30, bc the nurse got called into a delivery and the baby's heart rate needed to be closely monitored on the pitocin since it would go down many times after the contractions. They didn't think my contractions were progressing much more, and honestly everyone, including us, thought we would need a c-section. Thankfully, when the doctor finally checked me at 5:30, I was fully dilated!!! It was such a happy surprise to everyone :) It turned out the monitor on my contractions hadn't been working too well. 

I could feel the urge to push with the epidural, and I only pushed for about an hour and fifteen minutes, thankfully! I had a second degree tear, and I ended up with an episiotomy bc I was tearing and his head was really big. I could feel the tear even through the epidural, but it was not nearly as bad as I could've felt it! I have to say that the moment they put him on my belly was just amazing :cloud9: Also, just use the hospital gowns! It was so messy, and I ended up giving birth totally naked bc I didn't want anything touching me, I was so hot and wanting to vomit! 

It was very long and tiring, but it's SO true that all that fades really fast and I already feel like I could do it again even though during the process I didn't want to think about doing it again! haha :flower:


----------



## almosthere

Daisy, I am so glad all worked out well-the pushing did not last too long-very lucky!! It is incredible how some woman only push for 15 minutes, some an hour, and some 24 hours!!!! Sorry to hear about the tear-I hope you are healing well and are comfortable now! =)


----------



## mzswizz

Daisy-what a birth story. I think its common for the tear. I've noticed most women get a tear. And from listening to majority birth story...im thinking once its time for me to give birth...epidural will be my best friend...well thats what my sister says lol. Glad all is well for you.

AFM, today is cd11 and looks like AF will be gone today. DH and i have been dtd for the past few days now and i think that helped. Now its only light pink and scanty so not a flow anymore. More cm than blood :thumbup: Today, i am also leaving back to Florida :cry: Im going to miss dh but i know in 2 weeks he wil be down so im not that sad. DH spent the night here so he can give me a nice farewell. On the bright side of things...MIL told DH that she hasnt moved in yet. She said her lawyer told her to not move and stay in unless a sheriff comes and they are trying to get things sorted because they think its a scam so its a possibility she might not move at all and keep her house :happydance: Well i hope so for her sake. I enjoyed my time here. We watched the movies Here comes the boom, Sinister and Alex Cross. All great movies. I saw dh graduate. And we spent some lovely time together. As for the BCPs..well im on the last week of the 1st month :happydance: Sunday, i start month 2 so time is flying. Cant believe 4 weeks passed that fast already. Now i got my doc appts on wednesday and thursday. I see the ob/gyn..well actually the midwife, on thursday for pap smear and u/s to check the cysts. And i see the hematologist on wednesday. So atleast i can give the midwife info on whats going on at the hematologist etc so they can go hand and hand and be updated with everything :thumbup: well thats all for now.


----------



## almosthere

woohoo for af's arrival-each af brings you a month closer to bfp!! yippee!!


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i was happy for af but pissed that its been 12 days and she wont go away :haha:

AFM, im cd12 today and AF is just dragging out her stay. Its pretty much not more left in there but its finding a way to still linger. I have on a panty liner and barely anything gets on there plus its only there when I wipe. AF needs to just go already. Hoping it ends today or tomorrow because I suppose to get the pap smear & u/s on thursday so if its still here....i wont be able to get the pap smear and would have to reschedule for that. Well, tomorrow is my hemotologist appt so will update about that when I come home from the appt. Yesterday, dh helped me through an emotional time. I came home to a living room that I couldn't walk through. I mean literally, boxes and furniture everywhere :growlmad: I was pissed and then kept getting calls from my mom telling me what I SHOULD be doing in MY LIFE and it was just sooo much stress and anger and I just broke down crying. Glad dh was on the phone to lift me up and made me feel strong again. It's a brand new me today and I am seriously going to have a stern talk with my MIL because my house looks like a storage unit or a hoarder house now and I dont even feel like this is my home and I just feel dirty walking through all this crap. ugggghhhhhhhhh ](*,) Hopefully today is a better day.


----------



## mzswizz

the hematologist just called and asked have i ever had any scans and at first i said no but then i remembered i had u/s so i said wait are we talking about any scan and she said yes like u/s etc and i said yes earlier this year and she said that they are going to need those documents faxed over to them so now im on the phone trying to get in contact with the referral department and this stupid nurse is giving me a hard time and not listening to what im saying :growlmad: So just had to put her in her place because i really dont have to argue with her. Im glad i got a new primary doctor. Now, im feeling good about tomorrow because they want the scan records so im assuming they want something to compare to which means im one step closer to our rainbow baby :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

morning ladies!

AFM, im cd13 today and AF has finally left the building today. So pretty much 12 days of bleeding. Well, it wasnt THAT bad compared to regular bleeding in which i bled for 2 or more weeks. Well, I only have 3 more pills left for month 1 pack :thumbup: Time is really flying. My midwife had gave me 2 packs so I wont need a refill until around January. So im good to go. My doc appt is in a couple hours :thumbup: I have also researched about extended AFs during the first month of using Lo Loestrin Fe and to my surprise....its actually normal. When having a long AF while on this BC, they call it a breakthrough bleed. And most women who talked to their docs about the bleeding were told to wait 3 months...so just give it time. So that put my mind to ease that its normal to have a long AF the first month of using it. Im just glad i wasnt like most of those women who bled for months :nope: Hoping my next AF is shorter and much better than this 1st one. But we shall see. My birthday is in 23 more days and DH will be home in 16 more days :happydance: I know this time will fly by. Im hoping that while he is here..I have some doc appts so he can come with me and be there to see what I've been going through to get things done and just be there as my support system :cloud9: Will update about the docs when I get home.


----------



## almosthere

in a rush to work but yay for af ending!!! =)


----------



## mzswizz

hematologist appt: well it went pretty good. The doc is amazing and my platelets level is a little high still but its due to heavy bleeding AFs. He said once it reaches the 600s and up then it is known as a problem but he said it is common for it to be a little higher than the normal because i have heavy bleeding. He told me to continue doing scans etc with my ob/gyn and keep taking the birth control to fix the heavy bleeding problem and everything will be fine :thumbup: My next appt with him is on jan. 2nd :thumbup: Also, he said im not at any risk and im very healthy and he didnt want to do any scans because they weren't going to be necessary so thats good and he also said he didnt want to do the scans since it wasnt necessary and he dont want to put me at a high risk for breast cancer by doing scans when he knows for a fact that the level being a little high is based on my heavy bleeding. So good looking out doc :haha:


----------



## CarliCareBear

Daisey huge congrats! I know the horror of birth seems to fade fast thankfully. breastfeeding is hard as hell! don't anyone tell you otherwise! beautiful baby!

mzswizz- i am sorry things have been so stressful for you. :hugs: i hope you can enjoy your time with OH- I know being apart is awful. my hubby is away working and i miss him lots!

almost- i hope it's a boy for you- you're already picking up the heartbeat? what a great sign!


----------



## almosthere

CarliCareBear said:


> Daisey huge congrats! I know the horror of birth seems to fade fast thankfully. breastfeeding is hard as hell! don't anyone tell you otherwise! beautiful baby!
> 
> mzswizz- i am sorry things have been so stressful for you. :hugs: i hope you can enjoy your time with OH- I know being apart is awful. my hubby is away working and i miss him lots!
> 
> almost- i hope it's a boy for you- you're already picking up the heartbeat? what a great sign!

Hi carlie! actually, with my fertility specialist for ivf they gave me m first scan at 7 weeks with a 135hb and we heard it transvaginally. BUT when we went in to hear babys hb on the doppler for the first time it did not pick up and scared me to death! SO we immediately went over to get a viability scan and were told we were not aloud to hear the heart beat early on on abdominal scan, but we saw it pumping and baby was okay with hb of 156. Now we will try doppler next tuesday, hoping it works this time!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

carli-your daughter is adorable.

AFM, im on cd14 today and went to my ob/gyn appt today. I had my annual pap smear and talked about the effects of birth control and everything. She wants me to come back in March. She wants me to wait until month 4 to see if my AF is going to regulate to showing up on week 4 of the BC each month. So im hoping that my AFs regulate to showing up on week 4 because if it does..that mean im going back to a 28 day cycle :thumbup: I had some spotting after the pap smear which is normal but now im having sharp, shooting pains through my back :shrug: So now I got an appt in january for the hematologist, appt in february for my primary care doctor, and appt in march for the ob/gyn :thumbup: And then in April...i will be off of the BC :happydance:


----------



## pichi

this thread is still going?! heh

how is everyone??


----------



## mzswizz

Yes its still going :haha: And xavier is adorable!!!!! Im doing fine by the way and you?

AFM, its cd21 today and I am exhausted. Today, I suppose to go down to Miami to help MIL bring up food from her freezer here. Im going to go later because Im not up for the drive right now. I been down lately just because of the whole moving thing and Im just ready for DH to come home. He says im not going to be here for long so thats a good thing because im really ready to get out of this house and be with him. Hoping its before i get off the BC so we can still enjoy each other for a little bit while he is in school for his new job. He says once they change him then Im moving to wherever he is so im happy about that. Im just ready to be back together again and MIL can just be able to have the house to herself while we are gone. Atleast then I dont have to worry about privacy or anything. Well, I dont know when AF is coming nor do I know when I am suppose to ovulate. Since AF started in the middle of the pack...im hoping it didnt knock it off track and now its going to come every 2nd week of the BCPs. But if i think about it..if it did..then it would be every 28 days that my cycle came so maybe that isnt a bad thing. Well, im going to watch an episode of my show and then start cleaning up around the house. Oh and dh said something to me that was very thoughtful last night. He told me that the way I am now..he can tell im in mommy mode and with that being said..just from being around me, he know i am going to make a wonderful mommy :cloud9: That was pretty sweet of him. He has been doing nice things and saying nice things like telling me he loves me and how pretty I am just because and I appreciate every minute of it. Cant wait until he comes home next Friday :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, its cd23 today and I am exhausted. It feels like I havent gotten enough sleep. I guess my body is still tired from the hours of cleaning I did. I got to finish laundry today though. My friend called this morning and she wants me to drive her dad to Doral, FL for a rental car and thats almost a hour drive :shock: Im pretty tired but I might do it seeing as I got to go to Miami anyways so I can just take him there and then head back north to go to Miami. Cant believe today is already Saturday and tomorrow I start week 2 of the BCPs. It doesnt feel like its been 5 weeks already :shock: It feels like I just started the first pack. DH is super excited and cant wait to come down. Not only that, he cant wait until I am able to finally move and be where he is. FXed sooooo bad that he is re-rated as a medical corpsman (corpsman pronounced coreman for some odd reason :shrug: ) So all i got to do is drive 19 hours east and BAM right in San Antonio, Texas. And plus he will have shore duty so we can ttc with no problem :thumbup: Just hoping that happens so fxed and heavy prayer [-o&lt; Now on another good note....we have paid of one of our credit cards in full and closed the account so that means 1 less credit card to pay a month :happydance: We are trying to get rid of all our credit card debt because once we do that...we will be able to have more money because majority of the money goes to credit card payments :nope: So everything is going well. Now to take the time out to mourn the losses of the children and people during the Connecticut shooting yesterday. Their families are in my prayers. I cant believe someone can go into an elementary and not think twice about killing 20 children ranging in the ages of 5-10. This feels like another phase of terrorism. What is going on in the world today?! People are just opening fire without a care in the world. And they go out easy because they turn the guns on themselves. I wish they would've caught him before he did that so he can rot in prison instead of getting the easy way out. In the end, he is going to suffer but the families who have lost someone will suffer worse than him. I couldnt imagine what would be going through my mind if that were to happen if i had a child. Just goes to show that we cant really have any type of place we can call safe. I just hope this gets better and not worse. Im tired of innocent people dying for no reason. R.I.P. to those who have fallen. You will be forever missed but never forgotten.


----------



## almosthere

mw-sorry to not be chatty lately, but still super sick. I ended up with flu symptoms from trying to rid of my congestion with sudefed-so not fun! Had to call out of work friday. Time is flying by, before you know it, you will be finished with bcps and dh will be with you at last! 

About the CT shooting, it is just horrid and I cried all friday about it-it is just such a tradgedy. I am a preschool teacher and babysit kindergarten age children so it really hit my heart hard :(

hope all other ladies are well along with your new little ones!


----------



## mzswizz

almost-hope you feel better and get better soon!!!!!

AFM, today is cd24 and in 4 more days DH will be here :happydance: Im super happy. Tomorrow, Im getting my hair dyed a nice deep burgundy color and im also going to get it curled for DH's arrival home. I already have the outfits picked out too as a surprise. Tuesday, im going to the nail salon for waxing etc also...(DH paid for me to pamper myself :cloud9: ) So I'm happy about that. Cant believe he will be home this week. He told me he know its been stressful dealing with both our families and he just wants us to get away as much as possible while he is down here so thats great because we can have our alone time and just enjoy being with each other. I miss him dearly and the stress has caused me to understand how people really are and I have just been keeping my distance. Im proud of DH because he told me that at the end of the day, he is standing behind me and supporting me because the bible says leave your parents and cleave onto your wife/husband. And he said so he chooses me over his family anyday and that made me feel good to know that he will forever have my back like I have his. I cant wait until we are able to be together and expand our family etc because we will be away from the stress and wont have to worry about anything except each other and the pets. Well today im going to go wash my hair and just relax and watch a few episodes of Law & Order:SVU (i got all the seasons on Netflix :blush: ) Feeling good today and today started week 2 of the BCPs for pack #2. Let's see if im going to get AF this week like what happened the last time. I hope not though and im not going to put much thought into it neither because it might just come for a visit :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, well its cd25 now and in 3 days dh will be home. Im excited and just to let you ladies know. I will not be on bnb during the duration of his trip. So I wont be back on until January 6th. Today is the day I am getting my hair colored :happydance: Wonder how it will come out. We shall see. Im hoping the deep burgundy will still be good enough to show with my hair because my hair is a light brown but you never know. My hair never ends up looking like the results on the box :haha: Feel like time is flying but I am hoping that time slows down once dh is here. Im slowly but surely checking off my lists of stuff I got to do before DH's arrival home. Im going to come back home and tidy up our room since MIL moved bags into our room so Im going to clean up so he doesnt have to walk around boxes and bags in the room :thumbup: It's not really much to do in the room which is good seeing that I have been keeping up with cleaning. Also, I got to wash the dishes and just clean out the two chairs and everything I can get to will be clean. Im going to sweep up once I let the dogs back in and if it gets hotter later today, Im going to give them a bath so I got my hands tied today. A busy day it shall be.


----------



## CarliCareBear

mzswizz- i feel like time is flying for you! only 4 more months, you are getting close! congrats to your DH for graduating! how's the weather over there? haha, i'm about ready to flee to a warmer climate.

almost- sorry you have been feeling sick. your baby looks beautiful on your ultrasound! are you going to be finding out the sex? did i ask that already?

the shootings... i feel like every single person has been effected in some way... things like this hurt so deep inside us. it hurts me to look at my baby and know i have brought something so beautiful into such a horribly cruel state of things. at least she makes the world a little more beautiful. :)
i think it says a lot about us as a country, about our failures as a society. it starts at home. i think if people weren't so concerned about appearances and asked for help- less of these things would happen. 

i really wonder if we will see anything more horrible than this in our lifetime. let's hope everyone wakes up a bit. 

may those beautiful children rest in peace. :angel:


----------



## mzswizz

carli-its very hot here in Miami. Im ready to get away from Florida weather. I guess its because i been here for so long that now im ready to move on and be adventurous :haha:

AFM, dh finally got pulled out of submarines :happydance: So now they moved him to the new room for those awaiting to go surface :thumbup: Hopefully soon he can see what options he has when it comes to the different rates. FXed corpsman is on there because it would be perfect for us and that would mean hopefully be january/february..i will be reunited with dh permanently :happydance:


----------



## snowangel187

Sorry I haven't updated in a while. Things have been hectic and are only going to get crazier!! I'm being induced in 8 days! :shock: my inlaws arrived last week and my mom will be here Thursday. :thumbup: this week is filled with last minute Christmas prep, drs appts. Then next Tuesday is Christmas and Wednesday is delivery day. :happydance: 

I had to keep dd home from school a couple days last week because she had a fever. Now it's just a runny nose and a cough and today I woke with a stuffy nose. Praying the house is germ free in the next few days. 

They were concerned baby had a growth restriction for a while and have been on bedrest from 23-37weeks. (Just took myself off. :blush: ) but had my growth scan and they're estimating her weight at 6lbs 1oz which is certainly less then dd, but dr wasn't concerned. :thumbup: I've also been going to nst's twice a week and they're showing I contract a lot (which I can actually feel, don't need a monitor to tell me that. :haha: ) but no real patterns yet. 

I'll update again when I can. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

yay snowangel. Cant wait for your delivery :thumbup: LO will be here 2 days before my birthday :blush: Hoping your dd gets well soon.

AFM, im on cd26 today. Today, Im going to do some errands and some cleaning. Finally going to remove the bags out of the room etc. Also, today is pamper day. Yesterday, i got my hair dyed so i went from light hair now to dark hair. Major difference but its nice. DH loves it already. Today is the first day I am getting a facial wax :shock: Trying something different and hoping I dont scream in pain :haha: I had my eyebrows waxed before and that didnt hurt like i thought it would so we shall see. 2 more days before dh's arrival and 2 more days before im on cd28 so lets see what happens. Hoping my body gets it together and I get "AF" during week 4.


----------



## pichi

snowangel187 that weight sounds fine :) DS was 6lb 7 at a week late :) he was measuring small from 34w onwards (no sign of growth going by fundal height) but he's totally healthy :)


----------



## mzswizz

Afm, af is on her way because now i have pink discharge so its coming on cd26. Hopefully it ends in 1-2 days like it suppose to.

Hair pics:

i went from reddish brown


to deep burgundy (purple)


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, its cd2 and im loving this AF.....so far :haha: I am having no pain at all and usually by cd2, its very heavy but so far, its been spotting just like yesterday :thumbup: So im guessing that the BC finally is in effect :happydance: Lets see how long this AF lasts though. Im super excited because DH is getting on his plane tonight :happydance: He already texted me how happy he is so I just cant wait. Already moved things around in the room etc so the place is as clean as it can get. MIL called and warned DH not to freak out when he sees the house because she will be coming up to straighten up the place. So dh told me and I laughed and dh said, "if she said its not as bad as you (he was referring to me) tried to make it seem, then why will she warn and prep me ahead of time?" Which is sooo true. Im just going to be there with a camera to catch the shock on his face :rofl: Well everything is going well so far so lets see how his vacation goes.


----------



## CarliCareBear

hey EVERYBODY!!! tell me how you are! :flower:


----------



## almosthere

hehe hello hello!

I am doing pretty well-signed P&S to new house last night-all is finally starting to fall into place and should be moved by middle of april! Have a showing for our condo today-couple claims they will put offer in after this second showing-hope it works!!!!

Baby is great and healthy and I am growing more and more each week!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies!! Stopping by to say hi!! Things have been crazy busy. Healthy baby girl arrived Dec 26th at 5:10pm after 2&1/2 pushes. :shock: she weighed 7lbs 1oz. She's a wonderful baby, nurses great and has slept through the night since 7 weeks. :thumbup: Because of all my complications during my pregnancy I was sure she'd be my last, but with the smooth delivery and recovery I'm already thinking about number 3. ;) Things are starting to calm down so I'm hoping to get more time for BnB. I'm flying with both girls "home" next week to introduce the baby to family that couldn't make it to the delivery. We will be there for two weeks. I'm not looking forward to the cold weather, but then again it's been a little chilly here in the south. ;)

Hope all is well!! Talk soon!!


----------



## almosthere

sno-wonderful update-so glad you had a smooth delivery and that she is being a easy baby for you! <3


----------



## almosthere

mz-you must be super close to your bfp??? =)


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, Sunday starts month 3 of my BCPs and then after that....no more BCPs!! :happydance: My family keeps telling me that they think I would conceive not long after I stop taking BCPs which I hope is true. By the time I stop taking the pills..I should be with DH and we should be settled in our new place at his permanent duty station. He doesn't know where he would be stationed as of right now so we are just waiting. Next month, he graduates from his "A" school so Im excited. Ummm about ttc wise.. I don't know what cd I am on currently but I have been having on and off spotting so Im pretty sure AF is on her way soon enough. Which will mean my AF is regulated because AF will show the 4th week of the BCPs like it suppose to. So looks like I will be going back to a 28 day cycle...well fxed I am. So thats my update.


----------



## almosthere

SO exciting mzswizz FX you get your stick BFP the first month!!! eeek!


----------



## snowangel187

Any names picked yet almost?


----------



## almosthere

yess Liam Michael-my mom cant stand the first name its a secret from friends and family, but i think she knows the first name somehow lol


----------



## DaisyAnne

Congrats snowangel! That's awesome that you had such a smooth delivery! I'm glad your lo is sleeping well. As I always tell people- everything's better with sleep! Once Matthew started sleeping through the night, it just seemed to make things so much easier!

Mzswizz- glad you're on your last month of bcp!!! And I'm sure it'll be nice finding out where you all will be stationed and get settled :)

Can't believe how far along you are, almosthere! I really like the name Liam :) You can never please everyone with the name, haha- I know my parents haven't liked a couple of their grandsons' names, but it's just because they're not the kind of names they grew up with. Other people's opinions on names become moot later anyway- once they get to know your baby, they can't imagine them with a different name! I happen to love the name Liam, though :)

Carli- how are you doing?

As for us, we are doing well! Matthew sleeps pretty well, but has regressed a little bit on the sleeping through the night. I hope once he gets to solids at 6 months, he'll sleep a little better. We've been trying cloth diapers the last couple weeks for his sensitive skin and to save a little money- so far the cloth diapers haven't been as bad as I'd feared :) 
We did, however, have to put my older dog to sleep recently. She was 13 yrs old and just too sick. It was really hard, but I knew it was the right thing to do. She'd been having problems for awhile, and I felt so blessed that she made it to meet Matthew before we had to let her go.


----------



## xMissChellex

sorry to resurrect an old post.. my old username was misselle.. i thought id update that i wasnt pregnant... now actively ttc again after 2 years. :)


----------



## DaisyAnne

Oh wow, misselle/misschelle :) Good to see you back on here and hear the update! Best wishes for your TTC!! :)


----------



## xMissChellex

DaisyAnne said:


> Oh wow, misselle/misschelle :) Good to see you back on here and hear the update! Best wishes for your TTC!! :)

thank you :happydance: im feeling really positive this time around.:thumbup:


----------



## xMissChellex

and congrats on your gorgeous little one daisyanne :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Yay good Iuck! Unfortunately dh is supper stressed and thinks we had a baby too young so now he may not want any more children and it breaks my heart but liam is only 6months so hopefully when he is one or two dh which change his mind!


----------



## pichi

how old are you? I was 23,25 and prolly 28 for #3 if that ever happens


----------



## xMissChellex

almosthere said:


> Yay good Iuck! Unfortunately dh is supper stressed and thinks we had a baby too young so now he may not want any more children and it breaks my heart but liam is only 6months so hopefully when he is one or two dh which change his mind!

awwh congrats your little man is a cutie :hugs: when a baby is so young its hard to imagine having more.. i bet once he hits 2 or 3 your DH will change his mind want him to have a sibling x


----------

